# SteelSeries Rival & Sensei 310 Discussion



## PrincessSlipper

3330 in sensei shell plz.


----------



## Vikhr

Disappointment incoming


----------



## NovaGOD

Nah, unless it's the sensei prism they've shown quite some time ago with separated buttons, 3360 and ofc reasonable weight.


----------



## PeturOrn

He just confirmed it has a 336X in it at least.


----------



## ncck

rival 100 or 300 with a 3360.. would they make another new shell? idk. Maybe an older shell?


----------



## Ramla777

Did he say it was going to be announced in his stream or just sometime in the future?


----------



## PeturOrn

Can't watch any longer cuz he's just not good enough for it to be worth just wanted to start the hypetrain if there's any takers.


----------



## Solrial

Another day another disappointment by SteelSeries.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solrial*
> 
> Another day another disappointment by SteelSeries.


Easy to be a pessimist but I would save it for Razer Corp rather than applying it continually on SteelSeries here.

I was like that for years with ThermalTake until they released their Ventus X Optical which was completely out of left field, hence they changed my negativity towards them.


----------



## Lazah

maybe its a new modular laser sensor for the r700

In all seriousness could it be the rival 110 ive been seeing around or something completely different. Maybe a reboot of the sensei or some of their older shapes would be nice.


----------



## kd5151

One of these days I gotta try the newer qck+ limited mouse pad. Maybe when that day comes I'll try some new steel series mice also.


----------



## equlix

I asked if he liked his new gear more than the rival 700
https://clips.twitch.tv/SmilingAlivePidgeonNomNom


----------



## woll3

"top secret" meaning that it has probably been leaked months ago via their relatively stupid surveys.


----------



## xlltt

"top secret" ! steelseries will never learn


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> "top secret" meaning that it has probably been leaked months ago via their relatively stupid surveys.





Spoiler: Ahh~ why not. Let's revive the old survey images. It removes the neckbeard twitch streamer from the equation.


----------



## equlix

here's hoping SS don't have this thread removed


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

premium martials! push it to the limited!


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> premium martials! push it to the limited!


I still have that quote in my signature.


----------



## zwergimpc

pls comeback my little princess kinzu..


----------



## Avalar

Incoming 3000g mouse?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Incoming 3000g mouse?


Time to bulk up people, need to show everyone out there that there are no loner any flacid and weak OCN mouse users anymore but instead, Arnie Schwarzeneggers flexing their toughness because Failure is not an Option.

Hope SteelSeries releases something so big and heavy, that you can shot put it for Gold at the next Olympics.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Time to bulk up people, need to show everyone out there that there are no loner any flacid and weak OCN mouse users anymore but instead, Arnie Schwarzeneggers flexing their toughness because Failure is not an Option.
> 
> Hope SteelSeries releases something so big and heavy, that you can shot put it for Gold at the next Olympics.


Maybe we're the ones in the wrong. They are *Steel*Series, after all.


----------



## solz

336x sensei shape is my guess, but i hope it's a new rival 300 with a 336x sensor than it's a instant buy.


----------



## TrancePlant

Realistically I expect this mouse to weigh about 120g without the cable.


----------



## 2shellbonus

Knowing Steelseries this will probably be an ambidextrous mouse with a special melt in your hands design. Might also contain a rock inside.


----------



## Shogoki

This time, the LCD screen on the side of the mouse will display 16 colors instead of the black & white of the Rival 700. Mouse will weigh 200 grams and a female synthetic voice will welcome you when you plug it in. Oh and, 3310 sensor.


----------



## D1namis

I think it will be wireless Rival700.


----------



## NovaGOD

Wireless rival 990 available in a variety of colors with super amoLED 16m colors touch screen covering both sides of the mouse, new titanium switches with infinite™ durability, 64k dpi "mega-turbo™" sensor exclusive and developed by steel-series for esports.

Weight:495g (but who cares anyway)


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Wireless rival 990 available in a variety of colors with super amoLED 16m colors touch screen covering both sides of the mouse, new titanium switches with infinite™ durability, 64k dpi "mega-turbo™" sensor exclusive and developed by steel-series for esports.
> 
> Weight:495g (but who cares anyway)


Sensor: Modified A5050, renamed to the S6059 - Tournament Grade Gaming SteelSeries Engine Tracking X/Y2 Sensor
Framerate: 2400
Max CPI: 64,000 (800 native)
Max IPS: 0.8m/s (but malfunctions at 0.25m/s because StoolSeries firmware)
Max acceleration: 5g


----------



## Zhuni

Will vibrate when you get a text from your mum asking you to come downstairs for dinner.


----------



## drewno

Yet nobody mentioned the most important question:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



is it gonna be available in different colors?


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Sensor: Modified A5050, renamed to the S6059 - Tournament Grade Gaming SteelSeries Engine Tracking X/Y2 Sensor
> Framerate: 2400
> Max CPI: 64,000 *(Although we recommend a golden range of 400 - 800dpi)*
> Max IPS: 0.8m/s (but malfunctions at 0.25m/s because StoolSeries firmware, *can be upped to 0,30m/s using steelseries engine™ surface calibration and steelseries qck+ limited*)
> Max acceleration: 5g
> *Polling rate: 10000hz (but we recommend using the stock setting at 500hz)*


Seems about right, but too much technical info for "e-sports" players anyway..









Also it has a bio-metric sensor and it stops working every hour or so until you perform Dr Levi's hand+wrist exercises..


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Also it has a bio-metric sensor and it stops working every hour or so until you perform Dr Levi's hand+wrist exercises..


I died.








A Youtube video of the said exercises auto-launch every hour, and you can't disable that. It's coded in the mouse MCU.

Steelseries: _"It's for your own good."_


----------



## m0uz

PREMIUM MARTIALS


----------



## Bucake

tbh if it's that rival 300 prism, i might actually get one








still a shame they insist on textured rubber grips like that though. get with the times, yo!


----------



## dlul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Weight:495g (but who cares anyway)


"Weight is a sign of reliability" - Boris the Blade.


----------



## Avalar

What if their mice weigh a lot because they don't consider weight a factor? Or they just don't know that people care about it. Like, they just put all the pieces they want in a mouse and say "It's finished!"


----------



## LoadSounds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ahh~ why not. Let's revive the old survey images. It removes the neckbeard twitch streamer from the equation.


That's obviously a Rival 100 though, looks nothing like a Sensei.

They both look ugly, I hope it's fake.


----------



## Wepeel

I hope it's a Rival 700 Raw under 100 grams or something. But I'm not getting my hopes up high for Steelseries.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ahh~ why not. Let's revive the old survey images. It removes the neckbeard twitch streamer from the equation.


Doubleshot - wouldn't that greatly increase the weight?


----------



## Solrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Easy to be a pessimist but I would save it for Razer Corp rather than applying it continually on SteelSeries here.
> 
> I was like that for years with ThermalTake until they released their Ventus X Optical which was completely out of left field, hence they changed my negativity towards them.


Can't be disappoint If you expect nothing from them.

I already accepted Razer to be DA.co.ltd and nothing else, and then they removed on-board memory from DA latest model.

On another note, I'm using Ventus X Optical right now.


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Will vibrate when you get a text from your mum asking you to come downstairs for dinner.


This is useful.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solrial*
> 
> Can't be disappoint If you expect nothing from them.
> 
> I already accepted Razer to be DA.co.ltd and nothing else, and then they removed on-board memory from DA latest model.
> 
> On another note, I'm using Ventus X Optical right now.


The Lancehead TE seems to be alright.


----------



## end0rphine

Betting Steelseries announces the mouse lineup at Gamescom (22nd Aug) with release mid September.


----------



## granitov

Wish it's original Sensei with separate buttons and a 336x. Fat chance, though, as it's most likely either one of those leaked designs or something new again.


----------



## pindle

Not sure what all the hate here is about, I still love my old Rival 300, more comfortable than even my daily driver. If they release a similar shaped one with a 336x sensor, I'd probably have to buy it


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Not sure what all the hate here is about, I still love my old Rival 300, more comfortable than even my daily driver. If they release a similar shaped one with a 336x sensor, I'd probably have to buy it


I liked the original rival a lot, the rubber side grips just got burnt through and then they made the rival 300 which in my opinion was worse, biggest mistake was messing with the firmware from the original version and the 'new' side grips weren't any better - in fact they just felt worse


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I liked the original rival a lot, the rubber side grips just got burnt through and then they made the rival 300 which in my opinion was worse, biggest mistake was messing with the firmware from the original version and the 'new' side grips weren't any better - in fact they just felt worse


This^
The new firmware is worse then the original firmware for the OG Rival.
Really have high hopes for a Rival with a 336x sensor and better sidegrips


----------



## PrincessSlipper

Agreed, OG white rival is sick for browsing and casual play. Not buying a 300, they just messed it up and then charge more for it. Sensor is obsolete too. I also think it's good that the rubber was the way it was and could wear out because it actually did the job, unlike that other mouse with rubber on it.


----------



## tokstollen

Yeah i agree aswell on that.
Im been using my white rival for years.
And one thing about the white rival its bigger then the other two version(Silver,Black)
I even think the new white one is bigger then the old white edition.

Currently using the Silver version, but the old one felt better. But im sure i will get used to it.


----------



## RealityBoost

Hmm, could be neat! I really like feel of the Rival 300, however the spin-out from their firmware made me send it back. I like Steelseries, their stuff looks really neat and their software is probably the best out there. If they get their act together with the firmware I might go back to their mices.


----------



## vanir1337

A bird would chatter into my ears about a Rival 100 rework a few weeks ago. I hope it's true, I can't confirm it 100%.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> A bird would chatter into my ears about a Rival 100 rework a few weeks ago. I hope it's true, I can't confirm it 100%.


That would actually be quite boring.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> That would actually be quite boring.


I suppose that's pretty good for the price, though. I wouldn't pay $60+ for a mouse like that with so many other options, unless it had a distinct shape or something special.


----------



## Ramla777

I wonder what the click latency will be. Hoping they decided to improve that a bit as well.


----------



## D1namis

Rival 1xx shell close to Abyssus 2014?


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> That would actually be quite boring.


Honestly, if they'd release a Rival 100 with a better sensor and switches, that would be an instabuy for me. I loved the shape and the scroll wheel, but the sensor is completely useless, plus the clicks were mushy.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> That would actually be quite boring.


Was steelseries ever *not* boring?


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Was steelseries ever *not* boring?


They probably werent in 2001.


----------



## end0rphine

Well I don't know about you guys but the advent of the Xai in 2009 was pretty damn exciting and put Steelseries on the map.


----------



## Venrar

3336 kinzu with good clicks, plz.


----------



## sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venrar*
> 
> 3336 kinzu with good clicks, plz.


This so much. (I guess you meant 3366)

Also 70 grams or less like older versions.
Both rubber and glossy finishes.

Perfect mouse.


----------



## munchzilla

not sure the 3366 setup would fit in that small of a shell, otherwise I'm sure some crazy modder on here would have done it already


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> not sure the 3366 setup would fit in that small of a shell, otherwise I'm sure some crazy modder on here would have done it already


The Revel PCB fits nicely into a Kinzu


----------



## xlltt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> The Revel PCB fits nicely into a Kinzu


Really ?


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> The Revel PCB fits nicely into a Kinzu


whoa... I can't find any pics of this but I'd love to see that.


----------



## Yihaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> whoa... I can't find any pics of this but I'd love to see that.


It sorta fits. I just tried it right now. You have to shave off some and attach some.


----------



## m0uz

It's not a drag and drop situation but it probably doesn't require a huge amount of work. Worst part would be adding plastic to align the switches to the shell but the rest is just chopping and sanding.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> not sure the 3366 setup would fit in that small of a shell, otherwise I'm sure some crazy modder on here would have done it already


Well, G Pro and G303 are pretty small (with small PCBs).


----------



## sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> not sure the 3366 setup would fit in that small of a shell, otherwise I'm sure some crazy modder on here would have done it already


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sharp*
> 
> This so much. (I guess you meant 3366)
> 
> Also 70 grams or less like older versions.
> Both rubber and glossy finishes.
> 
> Perfect mouse.


I asked for 3366 because that would be ideal, but personally I would be happy with a decent sensor without major problems (no accel, no skipping etc).

Shape and weight are the most important things to me. I dont need the top of the line sensor. Tried the G Pro and returned it because it felt heavy (yes, 83 grs is heavy compared to ~72 grs) and the shape was worse than I thought.

Had a Kinzu V1 years ago and loved the shape/weight but had negative accel and skipping problems with or without drivers so i gave up...


----------



## predict

Apparently SS had the new mouse at their booth at ESL cologne 2017, according to https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/6mh193/psa_steelseries_will_be_releasing_a_new_mouse_w/
Seems like none got a pic of it:>


----------



## zeflow

Its going to be a disappointment guys, dont get your hopes up....when is the last time ss came out with anything relevant in terms of legit hardware..not some bull**** marketing garbage.


----------



## the1onewolf

That can basically be said about all these companies nowdays though :/
Gotta take what you can get


----------



## xlltt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *predict*
> 
> Apparently SS had the new mouse at their booth at ESL cologne 2017, according to https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/6mh193/psa_steelseries_will_be_releasing_a_new_mouse_w/
> Seems like none got a pic of it:>


How st*pid can you be to go to ESL One Cologne 2017 , know the mousereview subreddit , see a random "secret" mouse and not even approach it to see the exact shape and specs for it


----------



## the1onewolf

If I was Elrick I would make a joke about dim lights and picking up chicks at a bar but I'm not so I'll just say people do stupid things when it's crowded and they have to travel :X


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Its going to be a disappointment guys, dont get your hopes up....when is the last time ss came out with anything relevant in terms of legit hardware..not some bull**** marketing garbage.


Kana v2. I guess it's the only SS mouse where everything aligned.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Kana v2. I guess it's the only SS mouse where everything aligned.


was a pretty ass mouse for me, laggy 3090 with the insanely high lod that came with it. one side button on each side was pretty archaic. the shape and button clicks were just ok.

the xai and sensei were the best things ss ever did.


----------



## m0uz

Funny how some complain of things being "old" while others are pretty much looking for old stuff. Why can't we just have nice things? Oh yeah... I just explained why


----------



## D1namis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> the xai and sensei were the best things ss ever did.


As Xai owner - it's a disaster.
I change switches 3 times, switch pusher(shell) - weak, fixed multiple times.
On 3rd time i failed with cord - and got rage with pushing it back in to guides.
My Sensei Raw - is perfectly OK without repairing for almost 4 years of usage. But shell is cracking some times, also it's full of scars...








My g518 - looks a way batter, after longest period of usage.


----------



## Zhuni

The xai was great at the time. One of the best rubber coatings ever.


----------



## PeturOrn

Dunno how this thread turned into a SteelSeries bashfest, I'm not exactly a fan but you guys need to relax. This mouse/these mice might have potential, they at the very least have a 3360 which eliminates one of their main problems of the past few years which was sensor quality, if they've taken anything from their past ventures and adapted these could be decent. If not then meh, there's other mice. Gots to stay positive at least.


----------



## Menthalion

Shell shape wise Steelseries had some good mice. Weight, gadget, sensor and build quality wise they had a lot of problems.


----------



## reddistic

There you go, new rival 310

http://www.gameekstra.com/Steelseries-Rival-310-Optik-Gaming-Mouse,PR-8323.html


----------



## Klopfer

90g ?
same Dimension as classic Rival / Rival300 ?


----------



## the1onewolf

Huh is there going to be a sensei version as well?
http://www.gameekstra.com/Steelseries-Sensei-310-Optik-Gaming-Mouse,PR-8325.html


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

whats with all the jokes about heavy mice?

My Rival 100 is beautifully light, the perfect weight for me and the only mouse i've ever loved using. If they released the same mouse with a better sensor, and had better CPI options i'd instabuy.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

So the top secret steelseries mouse was what we all saw months ago. Oh well.

I'm not a real fan of the sensei shape. I guess I might try the 310 if it ever goes on sale.


----------



## andymilky

Looks perfect to me! I want this now!

Probably going to have to buy both the Rival 310 and Sensei 310! So keen. I hope they dont let us down


----------



## ncck

a rival 300 at 90 grams? Is it still doubleshot PBT?

edit: Can't be that would make it much heavier..

I guess the sensei version will be 85g / below

I will try the rival 310 version for sure. I used the SS rival for a very long time back in the day. Made my wrist hurt but it was good to me.


----------



## munchzilla

my gosh I keep reading it as 3310 and was so disappointed.
that doesn't look too bad. hope their build quality has improved a bit.


----------



## Robilar

I just want them to release a Merc stealth with mechanical keys...


----------



## Lazah

I mean pretty similar to those survey images that were going around, 90g for the rival 300 shape and presumably around 80-85g for the sensei shape. These seem like some very very very solid mice, hopefully the software doesn't mess it up.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> a rival 300 at 90 grams? Is it still doubleshot PBT?


double shot PBT? when was a mouse ever double shot pbt?
and which steelseries mouse used pbt?

source!


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> double shot PBT? when was a mouse ever double shot pbt?
> and which steelseries mouse used pbt?
> 
> source!


Didn't the Ducky Secret use double shot PBT?


----------



## the1onewolf

Yeah it was the ducky secret.

http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/page-en/ducky-secret/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qm4c2Wb9upI


----------



## munchzilla

double shot? was it actually? or just PBT?


----------



## Nivity

If the Sensei 310 is real I will buy that for sure.

Rival is way to long for me with that weird shape, could never hold it comfortable.


----------



## solz

Why did they turn the Rival into a spaceship?







still gonna cop it and try it tho.
Hope it is still as comfortable as the OG Rival


----------



## Zhuni

Ooh kind of hopeful now. Might be down for a rival


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> double shot? was it actually? or just PBT?


i doubt it - can't find anything about double-shot. and for what, just that logo? nah. if they would take quality that serious, they would have used a better sensor


----------



## RealSteelH6

From the SteelSeries Engine setup file.

(There is also a Rival 110 listed







)


----------



## P54J

Just googled Rival 310 and

http://www.gameekstra.com/Steelseries-Rival-310-Optik-Gaming-Mouse,PR-8323.html

12K CPI and 90g weight


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> 
> 
> From the SteelSeries Engine setup file.
> 
> (There is also a Rival 110 listed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Rad!


----------



## RealityBoost

Oh my god. A Rival 300 with 90g weight. Please tell me this is true and that I'm not dreaming.

EDIT: I google'd on Sensei 310 and found this (from the same site): http://www.gameekstra.com/Steelseries-Sensei-310-Optik-Gaming-Mouse,PR-8325.html

Looks gorgeous. I'm aboard the Steelseries Hype Train, bound for crash course towards loose side grips and bad firmware.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P54J*
> 
> Just googled Rival 310 and
> 
> http://www.gameekstra.com/Steelseries-Rival-310-Optik-Gaming-Mouse,PR-8323.html
> 
> 12K CPI and 90g weight


Meh don't like the look. But 90g...if the shape is identical to OG Rival, will definately buy anyhow!


----------



## RealSteelH6

Rival 310:
Quote:


> Custom TrueMove3 12,000 CPI, 350 IPS optical sensor engineered for esports
> Ergonomically-designed for extreme comfort and performance
> Exclusive split-trigger left/right mechanical buttons deliver guaranteed 50 million click durability
> Two-zone, multi-color Prism RGB illumination for customizable lighting
> Save all your performance and lighting settings directly to the Rival 310
> Sync dynamic multi-color lighting between all your SteelSeries Prism-enabled gear
> Lightweight, 90g construction allows fast, natural movement
> Soft rubber cable provides resistance-free movement


----------



## pez

Rival 110 please. I already love the Rival 100 despite what others say. Improvements to it (and a 'normal' DPI stepping) would be very welcome.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Rival 110 please. I already love the Rival 100 despite what others say. Improvements to it (and a 'normal' DPI stepping) would be very welcome.


Yes, the shape, buttons and build quality is great. But the 500dpi sensor ruins it, even G1 had more back then.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Rival 110 is listed in the SteelSeries Engine setup.


----------



## predict

i doubt the 110 will have 3360 sensor due to the name. The 310 and sensei have esport tied to their name which 110 dont. Most likely the 110 will continue to be a "budget" mouse.


----------



## Menthalion

Yet another one for the 3360 Sensei-like collection it seems.. Damn, thought I was done.


----------



## thuNDa

Seems like logitech really pushed them - have to get a Rival 310 now.


----------



## RealSteelH6

I have my eyes on the Sensei 310


----------



## Menthalion

Rival 310 is the same shape as the original Rival ?


----------



## Qu1ckset

So the 310 Rival is pretty much the same as the 310 Sensei except for length of the two mice ?


----------



## P54J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> So the 310 Rival is pretty much the same as the 310 Sensei except for length of the two mice ?


Might look similar but Rival is ergo and Sensei is ambi, different shapes altogether.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *predict*
> 
> i doubt the 110 will have 3360 sensor due to the name. The 310 and sensei have esport tied to their name which 110 dont. Most likely the 110 will continue to be a "budget" mouse.


Rival 110 will probably have 3330 or some variant of it.

And just to have all of the survey "leaks" in one post:







Rival 310's right side looks rather "unsupportive", but it might just be the angle that makes it look that way.


----------



## Menthalion

That click tuning, would that be software configurable debounce ?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P54J*
> 
> Might look similar but Rival is ergo and Sensei is ambi, different shapes altogether.


Thank you for the reply , I see the difference now in the post above this


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> That click tuning, would that be software configurable debounce ?


Might be, but unless ive overread it, it hasnt made it into the final product as it isnt mentioned in the "reseller description".

Wouldnt blame them for it though, as people would just put it to the lowest setting and then complain about bouncing.


----------



## a_ak57

I'm curious if the Rival 310 actually has the same dimensions as the original, since 15g is a massive difference in weight. Perhaps it's the size of the 700? Or did the 300 just have a ton of excess plastic inside that they maybe removed?


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Rival 310's right side looks rather "unsupportive", but it might just be the angle that makes it look that way.


The topdown shot is very misleading, looks more like a thumb support from e.g. Logi 502 in this image, while it really totally isn't. Imo the feel of the right side is actually really good, reminds me of the IME3.0, only slightly less flat.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Might be, but unless ive overread it, it hasnt made it into the final product as it isnt mentioned in the "reseller description".
> 
> Wouldnt blame them for it though, as people would just put it to the lowest setting and then complain about bouncing.


we westeners are too stupid :-(


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> I'm curious if the Rival 310 actually has the same dimensions as the original, since 15g is a massive difference in weight. Perhaps it's the size of the 700? Or did the 300 just have a ton of excess plastic inside that they maybe removed?


I think they used the shell of the Rival 700 instead of the shell of the OG/300 unfortunately if you compare the survey pictures with the rival 700 shell.


----------



## RealSteelH6

I just hope they dont use disgusting soft touch coating (but sadly it looks like they do).


----------



## madbrayniak

Holy cow!

I did not know about this until just now, I have been trying to get my hands on a new mouse for the past few months as my Sensei is starting to have some tracking problems and I really wanted to go to an optical mouse!

I hope these drop soon!

I hate to say I am a "fanboy" of anything but I have been happy with both my Sensei and Siberia headset since I got them a few years ago.


----------



## Menthalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Might be, but unless ive overread it, it hasnt made it into the final product as it isnt mentioned in the "reseller description".
> 
> Wouldnt blame them for it though, as people would just put it to the lowest setting and then complain about bouncing.


"Reseller description" , where can I find that ? All I've seen is the survey pics and the turkish website leak ?


----------



## RealityBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> "Reseller description" , where can I find that ? All I've seen is the survey pics and the turkish website leak ?


The info in the description on this page: http://www.gameekstra.com/Steelseries-Rival-310-Optik-Gaming-Mouse,PR-8323.html


----------



## Menthalion

Ah, check. It's not there on the Sensei page, so no wonder it couldn't be found. Thanks.


----------



## madbrayniak

has there been any speculation/hints about release date at all?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> has there been any speculation/hints about release date at all?


Possible announcement at gamescom next month?


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Imo the feel of the right side is actually really good, reminds me of the IME3.0, only slightly less flat.


So you already have the 310?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> So you already have the 310?


Detective woll3 on the scene


----------



## NovaGOD

So the only source regarding the specs is the retailer that leaked it? Rival 310 weights 90g also rival's 110 weight is the same? I'm gonna wait for the official announcement before i get excited (or disappointed







)


----------



## Wepeel

The links just gives me a 404. Did anyone screenshot or archive?


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> So you already have the 310?


Wish I did








It was the same for images for the Rival 300 (maybe OG not sure), see this one:

The curve of the 310 image looks exactly alike, which is why I'm 99% sure at least the right side is the same.

From your wording I thought you'd never tried the OG or 300, hence my post. In case you did, just ignore this


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> The links just gives me a 404. Did anyone screenshot or archive?


easy.

http://archive.is/MeSMn
http://archive.is/pqOkK


----------



## Wepeel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> easy.
> 
> http://archive.is/MeSMn
> http://archive.is/pqOkK


Thanks.

What does "Custom TrueMove3 optical sensor" mean? Their own 3360 variant or something new?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> What does "Custom TrueMove3 optical sensor" mean? Their own 3360 variant or something new?


They tryin 2 b kewl. Lasers and robots and crap, ya know?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

The new hip thing is to pay Pixart for a different srom. It even enables you to have a different number on the shell casing!

Now give it some marketing spin and it comes out to...truemove3.


----------



## xlltt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> The new hip thing is to pay Pixart for a different srom. It even enables you to have a different number on the shell casing!
> 
> Now give it some marketing spin and it comes out to...truemove3.


fyi truemove69>truemove3


----------



## D1namis

What happens with both of truemoves that came before?


----------



## RealSteelH6

There is no "before". I think SteelSeries will use that to put their mice into different classes. Rival 110 will be a TrueMove1 sensor (so probably NOT a 3360)

*Edit*: Some bigger images


----------



## D1namis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> There is no "before". I think SteelSeries will use that to put their mice into different classes. Rival 110 will be a TrueMove1 sensor (so probably NOT a 3360)


They didn't learn?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> There is no "before". I think SteelSeries will use that to put their mice into different classes. Rival 110 will be a TrueMove1 sensor (so probably NOT a 3360)
> 
> *Edit*: Some bigger images


A 3330 would do fine.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D1namis*
> 
> They didn't learn?


Seriously, though. What company would release a mouse _today_ without the 3360? That's just lame...

Skimping on the sensor isn't worth 99% of other features on a mouse imo.


----------



## RealSteelH6

As long as the sensor is as good as the 3310 I dont care about it.
I would prefer to have a bug free device which doesn't break after a year using it.

More important things than the sensor (atleast for me):
Soft rubber cable (like Zowie ones)
Shell ergonomics and quality (MX518 had the best build quality ever)
Spammable clicks (Like the G303)
Low side buttons pre travel

PS: Did anyone heard something about the Rival 150 or 160?


----------



## PeturOrn

Mx518 best build quality ever? Uwot

I went through 5 of those because all of their clicks broke in one way or another and some rattled too.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeturOrn*
> 
> Mx518 best build quality ever? Uwot
> 
> I went through 5 of those because all of their clicks broke in one way or another and some rattled too.


Have used 2 of them for over 5 years and they are still alive and well without any issues.


----------



## madbrayniak

Lol, I wonder sometimes what people do with their mice. I can see them going bad quickly if you pick them up alot and slam them down gaming but I have never had a mouse give out on me like you read on this forum so much.

My father-in-law has my 6 year old Razer Mamba that still works perfectly fine and I am still using a Sensei that needs to be replaced because sometimes in game it will stop tracking, but it's 5 years old....


----------



## Menthalion

My G3 is still in very good condition.

In the meantime I had 3 SS (Diablo 3 edition, 2 Sensei Raws) break down from cable failure within the same year. Each with the same abysmal woven cables that were folded in the package under 180 degree bends, breaking at those very spots.

They would stop tracking like yours, needing to be replugged, and after some time even that would stop working.


----------



## munchzilla

if only there were pics of the most important part, the right hand side of the mouse...









do those exist anywhere?


----------



## PeturOrn

Not really other than just taking the overview picture and comparing that with the rival 300 right side picture I guess?


----------



## madbrayniak

It looks like some people have had issues with the rubber on the Rival 300, I hope that is fixed on these.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> It looks like some people have had issues with the rubber on the Rival 300, I hope that is fixed on these.


Original rival side grips were good but they wore down

Rival 300 side grips sucked and wore down less.. regardless still want to trial this new rival out. Hope release is sooner rather than later - that's why I hate leaks cause sometimes the mouse is no where near launch before we hear about it


----------



## munchzilla

I don't mind the new rival grips tbh, the old ones just wore out completely and made my fingers stick







it was kind of nasty.

if the new mice are using the same rubber grips I will be happy with that!

really wanting to try out the Sensei 310... just sucks I'll have to wait forever, and then the first batches are gonna suck as usual.


----------



## RealSteelH6

According to a different shop which also had the Rival 110, 310 and Sensei 310 listed the mice should be already released last month. But that also could be misinformation.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> According to a different shop which also had the Rival 110, 310 and Sensei 310 listed the mice should be already released last month. But that also could be misinformation.


yeah very unlikely. maybe a change in schedule at best. I think august sounds feasible!


----------



## ColinMacLaren

https://www.esport-shop.de/gaming-gear/maus/812/steelseries-rival-310

I think I am gonna keep my Steelseries stuff and get the Rival 310. Rival 700 + less weight would be the perfect mouse for me.


----------



## pez

I'm actually pretty interested in that Sensei, too.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Please be good!
Please be good!
Please be good!

https://www.esport-shop.de/gaming-gear/maus/305/steelseries-sensei-310


----------



## Sinddk

Really interested in how much these weigh - both the new rival and new sensei

EDIT: The new rival 310 looks like rival 700 shape which is much much better than the 300. Also the 310 is supposed to weigh 90g.

Holy ****, this could be the ultimate mouse!


----------



## Luxer

Could just be the picture but the dimensions look slightly different from the original Sensei, slightly narrower towards the top.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Please be good!
> Please be good!
> Please be good!
> 
> https://www.esport-shop.de/gaming-gear/maus/305/steelseries-sensei-310


No trace of the Rival 110 anywhere yet?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Please be good!
> Please be good!
> Please be good!
> 
> https://www.esport-shop.de/gaming-gear/maus/305/steelseries-sensei-310


Was the item displayed there? That page just brings me to some csgo skins


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Was the item displayed there? That page just brings me to some csgo skins


Yes ist was. Now its gone


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Please be good!
> Please be good!
> Please be good!
> 
> https://www.esport-shop.de/gaming-gear/maus/305/steelseries-sensei-310
> 
> 
> 
> Was the item displayed there? That page just brings me to some csgo skins
Click to expand...

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://www.esport-shop.de/gaming-gear/maus/305/steelseries-sensei-310

Same for the Rival http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://www.esport-shop.de/gaming-gear/maus/812/steelseries-rival-310


----------



## RealSteelH6

So it seems that the release date will be the 1st August







. Hopefully the Rival 110 also is not too far away!


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I think you mean Rival 150/160.


----------



## RealSteelH6

There should be a Rival 110, 150, 160 and 310







(But I really like the shape of the 100







)


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://www.esport-shop.de/gaming-gear/maus/305/steelseries-sensei-310
> 
> Same for the Rival http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://www.esport-shop.de/gaming-gear/maus/812/steelseries-rival-310


anyone else notice that this is listed have Gamesense but there is no display? Maybe it vibrates?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> anyone else notice that this is listed have Gamesense but there is no display? Maybe it vibrates?


I wouldn't treat the text too seriously - could just be copy pasted poorly. I really doubt the mouse is going to weigh 90g and 'vibrate'


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I wouldn't treat the text too seriously - could just be copy pasted poorly. I really doubt the mouse is going to weigh 90g and 'vibrate'


that's what I was thinking. I hope it doesnt


----------



## Ickz

Looks good. Those gaps between the shell and main buttons look big/weird, but eh. Might have to check both of them out.


----------



## m0uz

Doesn't gamesense also include dynamic lighting? Could it be that?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Doesn't gamesense also include dynamic lighting? Could it be that?


Yea, it even shows on the pics:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/new-top-secret-steelseries-mouse-incoming/160#post_26230839


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Doesn't gamesense also include dynamic lighting? Could it be that?


You are right, I missed that. Looks like the logo/scroll wheel lighting will change color based on health in Counter Strike and Mana in Dota 2.

Interesting!


----------



## Zhuni

Sweet you can look at your mouse to get an indication of when you might die!


----------



## RealSteelH6

They just use this 'feature' to catch some Normie's with that marketing bs. Who cares? Just disable it.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Sweet you can look at your mouse to get an indication of when you might die!


Haha, Yea, still not a useful feature but if you are playing in a dark room with no lights on it might be useful...

Better use than the screen on the mouse


----------



## Ephant

tbh I'm more interested in the Rival 150/160 than the 310s. SteelSeries' "budget" mice always suck so I can't get my hopes up tho.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Sweet you can look at your mouse to get an indication of when you might die!


That's be the moment you look at the mouse instead of looking at the screen.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephant*
> 
> tbh I'm more interested in the Rival 150/160 than the 310s. SteelSeries' "budget" mice always suck so I can't get my hopes up tho.


What are the 150/160 supposed to be, if Rival 110 is a new version of Rival 100?


----------



## D1namis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> What are the 150/160 supposed to be, if Rival 110 is a new version of Rival 100?


Probably Kana or Kinzu version with sensor of 110. Or 110 with graded sensor, like 150 - 3310, 160 - 3360, but 110 probably will be 9500


----------



## Ephant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> What are the 150/160 supposed to be, if Rival 110 is a new version of Rival 100?


Going by the 110 leak from a couple of months ago:

Rival 110 = Rival 100 with a new sensor (= old design)
Rival 150/160 = new designs like the 310s


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> There is no "before". I think SteelSeries will use that to put their mice into different classes. Rival 110 will be a TrueMove1 sensor (so probably NOT a 3360)
> 
> *Edit*: Some bigger images


New mouse = old IME.... I have only one question: why Chinese don't make IME's body with a new sensor? This will be the best device in the world


----------



## D1namis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AloneInTheDuck*
> 
> New mouse = old IME.... I have only one question: why Chinese don't make IME's body with a new sensor? This will be the best device in the world


They do IME body, the only problem left is 3D printed bottom if you want a new sensor.


----------



## Nivity

IME is horrible, big heavy ass mouse, yuck no thanks.


----------



## the1onewolf

Get a WMO then


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> Get a WMO then


I bought and used IME 3.0 when it came out and used it for years.
WMO had no sidebuttons which made it crap.
Intellimouse is probably the worst design ever.

Still have my WMO and IME 3.0 (not the first one I ever bought but from the original batch at least, not the remake)

I actually loved the weird Logitech Mouseman wheel, it was my favorite mouse, but then again most people used that mouse back in the day (probably a mouse 95% of this forum never heard of since most people here are young







)
Would be funny to take a poll and see who even know what a ballmouse is.

I guess IME does not have the nostalgia factor for me as it does for many other younger people, mouseman wheel got my nostalgia factor


----------



## Necroblob

This will live or die for me based on the weight and clicks. If there's any way to open it up and remove weight that would be even better. But certainly an interesting mouse.


----------



## RealSteelH6

I bought a IME 3.0 just out of curiosity but I hated the shape of it.


----------



## t3ram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> I bought a IME 3.0 just out of curiosity but I hated the shape of it.


Did the same because everyone praised it but i couldn't use it


----------



## boogdud

B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I bought and used IME 3.0 when it came out and used it for years.
> WMO had no sidebuttons which made it crap.
> Intellimouse is probably the worst design ever.
> 
> Still have my WMO and IME 3.0 (not the first one I ever bought but from the original batch at least, not the remake)
> 
> I actually loved the weird Logitech Mouseman wheel, it was my favorite mouse, but then again most people used that mouse back in the day (probably a mouse 95% of this forum never heard of since most people here are young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Would be funny to take a poll and see who even know what a ballmouse is.
> 
> I guess IME does not have the nostalgia factor for me as it does for many other younger people, mouseman wheel got my nostalgia factor


...Well, I sure feel old. Thanks.

Mouseman wheel was pretty awesome, great shape, a little large for my taste though. I did love my Microsoft Mouse 2.0 (ps/2 ball mouse). The one with the larger left click and smaller right click. You know... the one that came before scroll wheels were a thing. Think about that you youngerns, mice without a scroll wheel.


----------



## pindle

Bought it fairly quick when it was released, bought 2 followups after that. Was the best mouse I ever used... 10 years ago









@Nivity: Mouseman Wheel was... weird. Despite its freakish form it was actually kinda decent, though I was always more than happy to be back on an IME.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogdud*
> 
> B
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I bought and used IME 3.0 when it came out and used it for years.
> WMO had no sidebuttons which made it crap.
> Intellimouse is probably the worst design ever.
> 
> Still have my WMO and IME 3.0 (not the first one I ever bought but from the original batch at least, not the remake)
> 
> I actually loved the weird Logitech Mouseman wheel, it was my favorite mouse, but then again most people used that mouse back in the day (probably a mouse 95% of this forum never heard of since most people here are young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Would be funny to take a poll and see who even know what a ballmouse is.
> 
> I guess IME does not have the nostalgia factor for me as it does for many other younger people, mouseman wheel got my nostalgia factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Well, I sure feel old. Thanks.
> 
> Mouseman wheel was pretty awesome, great shape, a little large for my taste though. I did love my Microsoft Mouse 2.0 (ps/2 ball mouse). The one with the larger left click and smaller right click. You know... the one that came before scroll wheels were a thing. Think about that you youngerns, mice without a scroll wheel.
Click to expand...

Microsoft Mouse 2 was ok but never liked it.

My first pc mouse was a Microsoft Mouse 1, If i recal correct! Might be wrong because I remember I had a square looking mouse with serial connection.
Got it with my first PC an IBM with Intel 80286, a beast! Have a picture of it somewhere but on vacation so not home











The first mouse I really liked was the mouseman wheel however, somehow it fit my hand like a glove with its weird shape


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Microsoft Mouse 2 was ok but never liked it.
> 
> My first pc mouse was a Microsoft Mouse 1, If i recal correct! Might be wrong because I remember I had a square looking mouse with serial connection.
> Got it with my first PC an IBM with Intel 80286, a beast! Have a picture of it somewhere but on vacation so not home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first mouse I really liked was the mouseman wheel however, somehow it fit my hand like a glove with its weird shape


My first mouse was this one:


It was actually my dad's since I was ~7 years old and didn't have my own PC







Used it alot more than my dad though.

If you liked the old Mouseman shape, I'm wondering how you're liking mice like Rival OG/300, EC1-A? These are the current mice that remind me of its shape most.


----------



## ncck

(rumor rumor)
Ok so looks like we have a release date within the range of August 1st - 10th (rumor) - for the rival 310

I assume earliest august for the steelseries webshop and then later dates for retailers/outlets


----------



## xlltt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> (rumor rumor)
> Ok so looks like we have a release date within the range of August 1st - 10th (rumor) - for the rival 310
> 
> I assume earliest august for the steelseries webshop and then later dates for retailers/outlets


On multiple cache pages it says

Voraussichtlich verfügbar ab 1. August 2017


----------



## SirCumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Microsoft Mouse 2 was ok but never liked it.
> 
> My first pc mouse was a Microsoft Mouse 1, If i recal correct! Might be wrong because I remember I had a square looking mouse with serial connection.
> Got it with my first PC an IBM with Intel 80286, a beast! Have a picture of it somewhere but on vacation so not home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first mouse I really liked was the mouseman wheel however, somehow it fit my hand like a glove with its weird shape


My first mouse was on an IBM PC with and 80286 too- an IBM PS/2 Mouse. I remember loving that thing lol.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlltt*
> 
> On multiple cache pages it says
> 
> Voraussichtlich verfügbar ab 1. August 2017


Nice! Looks like we'll be getting it sooner than expected!


----------



## RealityBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> (rumor rumor)
> Ok so looks like we have a release date within the range of August 1st - 10th (rumor) - for the rival 310
> 
> I assume earliest august for the steelseries webshop and then later dates for retailers/outlets


Oooh, I really hope it's true then! Hold your thumbs, people!


----------



## Nivity

Its 1 week until 1st August, and there have been 0 recognition about these mice from SS, so yeah


----------



## P54J

There is teasing though https://twitter.com/SteelSeries/status/888821162934972416


----------



## the1onewolf

Mhmm I love a good tease


----------



## Tirppa

I have high hopes for this mouse. If the ass is just a bit narrower than the original I'm a happy camper. If it's similar to 700 great.

Wish it was here already.


----------



## Artifact

The only thing SteelSeries do well is mousepads.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifact*
> 
> The only thing SteelSeries do well is mousepads.


... they're kinda like Zowie, IMO. they make great shapes but fail on execution (design - like button shell etc./build quality/sensor choices...).
I do think these 2, the 310 series, will be a pleasant surprise though. the design looks good and the shapes look good too.


----------



## madbrayniak

Rocket Jump Ninja just tweeted a new Twitch Stream that he was testing aim on a new "Secret" mouse and "don't ask"

Wonder if it is this...


----------



## madbrayniak

Steelseries has a teaser of a "first 1 to 1 tracking" on their homepage and a countdown. I guess it is going to be August 1st


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Steelseries has a teaser of a "first 1 to 1 tracking" on their homepage and a countdown. I guess it is going to be August 1st


Is that to say what we have now is inadequate?


----------



## coldc0ffee

True 1 to 1 tracking, huh. Heard that before. Probably a SteelSeries custom 1337 sensor.


----------



## warhuryeah

If this mouse doesn't have an OLED display that I can insert directly into my retina so I can have my KDA displayed from CSGO and DOTA2 then this mouse will fail.


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> ... they're kinda like Zowie, IMO. they make great shapes but fail on execution (design - like button shell etc./build quality/sensor choices...).
> I do think these 2, the 310 series, will be a pleasant surprise though. the design looks good and the shapes look good too.


Yeah they do look promising dont' they
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhuryeah*
> 
> If this mouse doesn't have an OLED display that I can insert directly into my retina so I can have my KDA displayed from CSGO and DOTA2 then this mouse will fail.


haha.. loved your Rival 700 review


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhuryeah*
> 
> If this mouse doesn't have an OLED display that I can insert directly into my retina so I can have my KDA displayed from CSGO and DOTA2 then this mouse will fail.


Oh you do use this forum.. but you're a lurker


----------



## Nivity

gogo, release the damn Sensei, looks so promising if all the info is correct.

Finally a decent ambidextrous mouse with separate buttons and fairly ok weight with 3360. (That is not a soapbar)


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> True 1 to 1 tracking, huh. Heard that before. Probably a SteelSeries custom 1337 sensor.


exactly my thoughts. I think Corsair just released something to the same effect in their marketing as well. I am still excited about this but you have to hate the marketing BS.


----------



## tokstollen

https://steelseries.com/

So it will be released in 6 days it seems.


----------



## thuNDa

"the world's first true 1 to 1 tracking is almost here"

What?


----------



## SpiLLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhuryeah*
> 
> If this mouse doesn't have an OLED display that I can insert directly into my retina so I can have my KDA displayed from CSGO and DOTA2 then this mouse will fail.


Maybe they can some sort of collab with Asus with their built into display crosshairs so we can have a full HUD surgically inserted into our eyeballs. Could you imagine how good id be at CS? Might as well hand that next major check over to me.


----------



## Nivity

I wonder if its just the Rival that is released in 6 days, hope it is both.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I wonder if its just the Rival that is released in 6 days, hope it is both.


It is most likely the rival first


----------



## madbrayniak

I don't know, been a long time since we have seen a Sensei refresh.

Both are pretty popular.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I wonder if its just the Rival that is released in 6 days, hope it is both.
> 
> 
> 
> It is most likely the rival first
Click to expand...

Probably yes since Steelseries sent an old Rival 300 + "new something special" to whoever it was, quite obvious it was the new rival.

Oh well, I just hope the Sensei is released shortly


----------



## the1onewolf

hmmm to buy new sensei or rival. Decisions decisions


----------



## RealityBoost

1st of August was correct, it seems!

https://steelseries.com/1?utm_campaign=310-launch&utm_medium=post&utm_source=twitter.com


----------



## woll3

Inb4 R310 is R700 sized because R5 will fill that spot.


----------



## SpiLLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Inb4 R310 is R700 sized because R5 will fill that spot.


Id be fine with that, loved the size of the r700. The whole feels like its made of pure lead is what really got me.


----------



## beonfilms

Some new pictures I've found:
https://imgur.com/a/rq0FH

Sensei 310: €69,99
Rival 310: €69,99
Rival 110: €49,99


----------



## Wepeel

None of those pictures are new though.


----------



## m0uz

inb4 they take 3369


----------



## Ultraform

Thx for the pics I havent seen this pics before =)'I hope its little smaler then rival 300 and lighter then 500 then it can be perfect


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> hmmm to buy new sensei or rival. Decisions decisions


Being here on OCN, you ALWAYS get both for the fun of it







.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> inb4 they take 3369


I was literally thinking the same thing. xD


----------



## t3ram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Being here on OCN, you ALWAYS get both for the fun of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Since i am on this forum i really bought way more mice than I thought i would


----------



## Klopfer

I hope they will release all 3 at the same time


----------



## RealSteelH6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> I hope they will release all 3 at the same time


You mean 5 right







? I already found someone on Twitch who has the Rival 150 listed under his peripherals.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Rival 110's release date was set for September.


----------



## madbrayniak

The Rival 300 and Sensei RAW have just gone on sale on the Steelseries website, I would say that this hints that both the new Sensei and Rival will be released next week.


----------



## Ephant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> The Rival 300 and Sensei RAW have just gone on sale on the Steelseries website, I would say that this hints that both the new Sensei and Rival will be released next week.


2 keyboards too.

https://twitter.com/EvilGeniuses/status/889626501922082822

0:20, censored keyboard.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Hopefully the APEX 150


----------



## Luxer

Still want to know what the Rival 150 and 160 are going to be. I also hope they centered the sensor placement.


----------



## Nivity

A TKL keyboard like G pro would be interesting, considering logitech suck and refuse to release G pro with nordic layout.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> A TKL keyboard like G pro would be interesting, considering logitech suck and refuse to release G pro with nordic layout.


but why when the Coolermaster Pro S TKL exists

Owning one doesn't make me biased i swear lmao


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lexi is Dumb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> A TKL keyboard like G pro would be interesting, considering logitech suck and refuse to release G pro with nordic layout.
> 
> 
> 
> but why when the Coolermaster Pro S TKL exists
> 
> Owning one doesn't make me biased i swear lmao
Click to expand...

Yeah I been looking at that as well.
I been waiting on the G pro however because I kinda enjoyed the romers.
But I think I need to get something else if logitech are going to ignore every other market then US.

However if I like Sensei it would be nice to get a same brand setup


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lexi is Dumb*
> 
> but why when the Coolermaster Pro S TKL exists
> 
> Owning one doesn't make me biased i swear lmao


I just got the G610 with browns and now that I have a smaller lighter mouse and higher sense I keep banging my mouse to the keyboard. I'v been looking at the Masterkeys Pro S and M. With M I wouldn't actually have to give up the numpad. But is it that much smaller than a normal keyboard then


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephant*
> 
> 2 keyboards too.
> 
> https://twitter.com/EvilGeniuses/status/889626501922082822
> 
> 0:20, censored keyboard.


Looks like the new rival and a new keyboard. I'd be surprised if 'more' releases right now because while they're sort of different products you don't want to compete with yourself out the gate. Idk if that really applies here though but it's a common marketing tactic

edit: Appears I'm wrong looks like both the rival and sensei will release at same time.


----------



## R4yn0r

Amazon Germany already has the Rival 310 listed with the dimensions 12,8 x 7 x 4,2 cm. Definitely seems to be taking after the Rival 700 if that is true.


----------



## t3ram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4yn0r*
> 
> Amazon Germany already has the Rival 310 listed with the dimensions 12,8 x 7 x 4,2 cm. Definitely seems to be taking after the Rival 700 if that is true.


Sensei 310 is also there


----------



## NovaGOD

I pre-ordered the rival, looks good on paper that's for sure but let's see the build quality(plz no button rattle/pre-travel plz plz







), polling stability is also another issue i'm concerned of because it was never stable on my rival 300. I'm probably gonna buy the sensei later, atm i'm happy with my dm1-pro s


----------



## Tirppa

Wonder where I'll get it fastest in Finland. Should I just preorder from Amazon or wait to see if somebody here actually has it in stock on the 1st. Or maybe order it from steelseries direct on launch.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> Wonder where I'll get it fastest in Finland. Should I just preorder from Amazon or wait to see if somebody here actually has it in stock on the 1st. Or maybe order it from steelseries direct on launch.


Well in US amazon is always faster, steelseries would probably take me 3-5 business days with their free shipping, while amazon can take 1 to 2 days with their free shipping (if you're on prime) also returning to amazon doesn't require support tickets. Assuming both are available and in-stock same day on SS site and amazon then amazon may be your bet but varies on your country?


----------



## madbrayniak

Steelseries has a running poll on Facebook of Sensei vs. Rival.

More hints that both will be coming out the same day.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

As if they needed to give hints about anything.


----------



## thuNDa

Still i wonder what they mean with this: "the world's *first* true 1 to 1 tracking is almost here"
What can be different from the 3360, they use in the Rival 500/700?


----------



## Ephant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Still i wonder what they mean with this: "the world's *first* true 1 to 1 tracking is almost here"
> What can be different from the 3360, they use in the Rival 500/700?


Marketing blah blah.


----------



## majnu

Links for the lazy









*Sensei* https://www.amazon.de/SteelSeries-62432-Optische-Gaming-Maus-schwarz/dp/B073XNW4LP/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1501176064&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=steelseries+rival+310

*Rival* https://www.amazon.de/SteelSeries-62433-Optische-Gaming-Maus-schwarz/dp/B073XMJMWJ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1501176064&sr=8-1&keywords=steelseries+rival+310


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephant*
> 
> Marketing blah blah.


Yup in the same way logitech delta zero technology was tournament ready, trusted by top esports professionals, tailored for the highest level of esports competition, suitable for esports pro gamer training, engineered for extreme performance, designed to win, professional grade, incredible responsiveness for competition-level twitch targeting, take your game to the next le-


----------



## vss vintorez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Yup in the same way logitech delta zero technology was tournament ready, trusted by top esports professionals, tailored for the highest level of esports competition, suitable for esports pro gamer training, engineered for extreme performance, designed to win, professional grade, incredible responsiveness for competition-level twitch targeting, take your game to the next le-


You made my day with this.


----------



## t3ram

I never had a steelseries was the Sensei the same size as DM1 or Revel?


----------



## cdcd

Closer to the Revel.


----------



## majnu

Nobody concerned with the large gaps between the RMB/LMB and rest of the shell, looks large enough for dirt to get into and cause problems?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Nobody concerned with the large gaps between the RMB/LMB and rest of the shell, looks large enough for dirt to get into and cause problems?


Lol. Maybe washing your hands when there's dirt on them would alleviate that problem you're concerned with

Edit: but no.. I'm not worried about dirt


----------



## Tirppa

Finnish big electronic store chain has their in stock date as 8th of August.

two more weeks.. noooooo..

I wonder if the 1st is actually a date amazon will start shipping the mouse.


----------



## t3ram

If you preorder it delivery date is the 2nd


----------



## TristanL

still not quite sure which one to preorder, the sensei would be my first ambidextrous since the XAI...


----------



## Yihaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> still not quite sure which one to preorder, the sensei would be my first ambidextrous since the XAI...


Same, few days away and I'm stressing. Thinking about getting both.


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3ram*
> 
> If you preorder it delivery date is the 2nd


probably takes few days to ship to finland but yeah.. I guess I'll go with Amazon.de. It will be faster probably.. might be 10 eur more expensive but pfft.. it's only money..


----------



## Tirppa

Pre-ordered few hours ago. Now it's not possible anymore. Have to see if they'll ship it on Tuesday or not.


----------



## madbrayniak

on amazon.de they have the picture of the box for the Sensei and in the top right corner there is a PCGamer review highlight of "Best Ambi Mouse"

I wonder if this is a carry over from the previous Sensei review or if review samples were sent out a while ago and are just under NDA.


----------



## Shiotcrock

The bottom of the mouse looks more interesting than the top of it. My only complaint about the Sensei series are the side buttons they press too easily I have a Raw and a MLG sensei.


----------



## kaingosu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3ram*
> 
> I never had a steelseries was the Sensei the same size as DM1 or Revel?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Closer to the Revel.


Closer to the Revel, but same size as DM1


----------



## Ephant

Source: https://steelseries.com/blog/quest-for-true-1-to-1-tracking-35

SS released this a couple of hours ago. Can't wait to see some "real" measurements when it's out.

Right now I still think they're full of ****. They even advertised the acceleration on the Kinzu as a good thing that's "preferred by some of the top gamers in the world".

"We do realize that some gamers swear against mouse acceleration and refuse to subscribe to the preferences of some of the next generation's top gamers." :ugly:


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> About Jeff Chang
> 
> As the authority on optical and laser sensor technology at SteelSeries


lol i'm guessing that's the product manager.


----------



## Ephant

Kinda funny how they censored the name in the image but tagged the blog post with "Rival 310" and "Sensei 310".


----------



## Alya

Boy, I can't wait for another 3360 rename, everyone else is doing it mom!


----------



## munchzilla

"Today, the Pixart 3360 is the best performing optical sensor available. You can find it in popular gaming mice across a number of brands, including our own Rival 300, Rival 500 and Rival 700."

no... you don't have 3360 in the 300...

https://steelseries.com/blog/why-latency-can-destroy-you-27


----------



## chr1spe

I am confused by that blog thing. They made the mice malfunction moving them too fast in the x direction and measured the number of y counts during the malfunction? If so it's kind of interesting that they could keep malfunctions under control, but completely pointless since no one will be moving mice at 300 ips in game.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> I am confused by that blog thing. They made the mice malfunction moving them too fast in the x direction and measured the number of y counts during the malfunction? If so it's kind of interesting that they could keep malfunctions under control, but completely pointless since no one will be moving mice at 300 ips in game.


I can't even move my mouse 300ips outside of game... maybe if I stand up and really try...

was wondering the same thing. it just seems pointless. how is that 'accuracy'?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> 1000 Hz is the fastest polling rate today, so don't be fooled by a marketing label of 2000 Hz. That is just a mouse that sends 2 reports at every millisecond, resulting in the same 1 millisecond interval as 1000 Hz. Science > marketing!


This guy can use google. Watch out.


----------



## Ashbury

I love how most of us are making fun of SteelSeries but most of us are still going to buy at least one, probably one of each, of the new releases... lol. It's kind of like making fun of your drug dealer's bad English.


----------



## j0hnnycsgo

Side buttons on the rival 310 look nice, definitely gonna try it out when it's released


----------



## t3ram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashbury*
> 
> I love how most of us are making fun of SteelSeries but most of us are still going to buy at least one, probably one of each, of the new releases... lol. It's kind of like making fun of your drug dealer's bad English.


You have to give them a second chance or third or fourth...


----------



## jmahls

"Kinda funny how they censored the name in the image but tagged the blog post with "Rival 310" and "Sensei 310".

"

Yep - that's how we deal with the frustration of our products leaking early. Humor. Glad you caught it.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashbury*
> 
> I love how most of us are making fun of SteelSeries but most of us are still going to buy at least one, probably one of each, of the new releases... lol. It's kind of like making fun of your drug dealer's bad English.


I'll be waiting until they make a good small mouse.


----------



## sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> I'll be waiting until they make a good small mouse.


+1. Kinzu v4 (or similar) with a decent sensor.
Even the rival 100 which is the smallest one they have now is too big and heavy compared to Kinzu.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashbury*
> 
> most of us are still going to buy


Yeah, most will. But I won't so weeeeeeeeeee








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmahls*
> 
> Yep - that's how we deal with the frustration of our products leaking early. Humor. Glad you caught it.


More meme gifs. Vent that frustration. If that doesn't help...uhhh...grow a goatee, shave your head?


----------



## b0z0

Where are you guys preordering


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Where are you guys preordering


I Pre ordered at amazon.de ... will shipped monday 31.7. ... ( Sensei 310 )
Edit: got a email that it will be leave their warehouse on Monday ...


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> I Pre ordered at amazon.de ... will shipped monday 31.7. ... ( Sensei 310 )
> Edit: got a email that it will be leave their warehouse on Monday ...


Nothing on Amazon.com sadface


----------



## SynergyCB

Once Amazon US has it up, I'm ordering the the Rival 310 right away.

But I'm also a big fan of small claw grip mice like the G Pro, G303, and FK2. Never tried the Sensei mouse before or any mouse that used that same shell. So not sure if I'll like the shape.

My hand is 20cm in length btw


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3ram*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ashbury*
> 
> I love how most of us are making fun of SteelSeries but most of us are still going to buy at least one, probably one of each, of the new releases... lol. It's kind of like making fun of your drug dealer's bad English.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to give them a second chance or third or fourth...
Click to expand...

EXACTLY because we already do it with Razer Corp., Logitech and Zowie. Hence you MUST give that very same, unconditional support for SteelSeries as well







.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sharp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> I'll be waiting until they make a good small mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> +1. Kinzu v4 (or similar) with a decent sensor.
> Even the rival 100 which is the smallest one they have now is too big and heavy compared to Kinzu.
Click to expand...

Kinzu 4 with at least a 3320 sensor, would be worthwhile than nothing at all







.


----------



## the1onewolf

well it's cool you guys can get it first and tell us how it is


----------



## xmr1

No 336x Kinzu.


----------



## Luxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> No 336x Kinzu.


Because bigger = better in SS world. I wonder how they manage to ignore the G Pro.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sharp*
> 
> +1. Kinzu v4 (or similar) with a decent sensor.
> Even the rival 100 which is the smallest one they have now is too big and heavy compared to Kinzu.


I find it very acceptable, much better than the narrowness of ZA13. Just give me 3330 or better to go with it and I'm settled pretty good.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> No 336x Kinzu.


Hello, we're SteelSeries. One of our most loved and best selling product line was the Kinzu, even though we deliberately put office grade sensors inside all the revisions. So here's a Sensei 310.


----------



## Nivity

Pretty sure Sensei sold way way way more then Kinzu, because kinzu is too small for the average user.
Casual games bought Sensei, not Kinzu, people that don't care about the sensor.


----------



## Poodle

Is the Rival 310 same size as Rival 700 or Rival 300 or smaller?


----------



## Shiotcrock

One of the faults is the left button would get mushy on the rival 300 I tossed out two of them because the shell started to go flat. I suppose this is the reason it's seperate from the back end of the body.


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> Because bigger = better in SS world. I wonder how they manage to ignore the G Pro.


G Pro.. Or the fact that EC2-A, FK2, ZA12 are probably the most sold Zowie mice. Then again what Zowie sells is probably peanuts compared to Logitech and even Razer. Those can easily found even is supermarkets where as Zowie is a niche product.

How small is the Rival 100? I've never tried one.


----------



## Ephant

Btw am I the only one who hates textured sides?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> How small is the Rival 100? I've never tried one.


Width: 67.13 mm
Height: 120.6 mm
Depth: 38.12 mm

The best size and shape of the current Rival line-up imo. It feels quite heavy for the size (90g)


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephant*
> 
> Btw am I the only one who hates textured sides?
> Width: 67.13 mm
> Height: 120.6 mm
> Depth: 38.12 mm
> 
> The best size and shape of the current Rival line-up imo. It feels quite heavy for the size (90g)


It's slightly more ergonomical than G Pro? Here's hoping there's a new version coming that has better sensor and quality.

In the meantime I pre-ordered the Rival 310 and have the G203.

Have to get rid off one Deathadder Elite, Zowie FK2 and Roccat Kone Pure Owl Eye


----------



## b0z0

Wish I could preorder the Rival or Sensei. ?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> It's slightly more ergonomical than G Pro? Here's hoping there's a new version coming that has better sensor and quality.
> 
> In the meantime I pre-ordered the Rival 310 and have the G203.
> 
> Have to get rid off one Deathadder Elite, Zowie FK2 and Roccat Kone Pure Owl Eye


Yeah its like a bit beefed up version of G Pro, and more ergonomical. But I still prefer the G100s. I think the Rival 100 is closer to G100s than G Pro because of the straight sides, but slightly bigger.


----------



## Ephant

nevermind


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephant*
> 
> Btw am I the only one who hates textured sides?


No. I like them in just plain smooth plastic.


----------



## the1onewolf

I don't like them either.
They're not easier to grip but they're harder to clean, get dirty pretty easily and they wear off (or at least the OG rival one did)


----------



## Zhuni

Not a fan of them myself. They feel seperate from the mouse. Also I think ss missed a trick with them. I mean this isn't something I would want but if they were removable you could not only replace them but have custom colours/textures/firmness and csgo branded team editions. Money for old rope basically.


----------



## ncck

Is the mouse going to be a global release on august 1st? Hope us in NA are able to have it in hand before/on the 3rd


----------



## Nivity

Probably gonna have to wait weeks for it in Sweden


----------



## RealityBoost

I will probably order it directly on their website, if its possible of course.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> I will probably order it directly on their website, if its possible of course.


Trouble with that is in the event of an RMA you may fall prey to the SS "moving warehouse" scam that's been going on 5 years. InB4 "some top professionals like moving warehouses on a hardware level"


----------



## RealityBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Trouble with that is in the event of an RMA you may fall prey to the SS "moving warehouse" scam that's been going on 5 years. InB4 "some top professionals like moving warehouses on a hardware level"


Yeah, so I've heard. When I RMA'd an Apex M800 (loved it, but iffy firmware), I argued with them and they ended up just sending me a 200€ voucher. They didn't even bother to get the keyboard back. Probably one time only thing, but it got me three new pads and a Apex M500 instead, so I can't complain!


----------



## ss-russ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Trouble with that is in the event of an RMA you may fall prey to the SS "moving warehouse" scam that's been going on 5 years. InB4 "some top professionals like moving warehouses on a hardware level"


This is simply not true. We moved warehouses one time and during the service outage (2 months of intermittent shipments) we upgraded and sent free additional products to everyone who was affected with the downtime. This was 3 years ago and we have not had this occur since. We acknowledged that it was a fiasco and we profusely apologized and made each ticket that suffered delay right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> Yeah, so I've heard. When I RMA'd an Apex M800 (loved it, but iffy firmware), I argued with them and they ended up just sending me a 200€ voucher. They didn't even bother to get the keyboard back. Probably one time only thing, but it got me three new pads and a Apex M500 instead, so I can't complain!


That is exactly our process. We do not repair devices or ship out refurbished product. You open an RMA, send us the defective item, we give you a store credit for its value on our webstore and then you are free to either buy the exact same product or apply that code to your cart anything you want!!


----------



## RealityBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ss-russ*
> 
> This is simply not true. We moved warehouses one time and during the service outage (2 months of intermittent shipments) we upgraded and sent free additional products to everyone who was affected with the downtime. This was 3 years ago and we have not had this occur since. We acknowledged that it was a fiasco and we profusely apologized and made each ticket that suffered delay right.
> That is exactly our process. We do not repair devices or ship out refurbished product. You open an RMA, send us the defective item, we give you a store credit for its value on our webstore and then you are free to either buy the exact same product or apply that code to your cart anything you want!!


That's great to hear, actually. I'm super glad with the replacement keyboard that I got, works great!







While you are here, will there be any new RGB mechanical keyboards soon? Would love a new M800 or a RGB version of the M500!









Also, will you be able to buy the new mices on the 1st of August from your webstore?


----------



## ss-russ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> That's great to hear, actually. I'm super glad with the replacement keyboard that I got, works great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you are here, will there be any new RGB mechanical keyboards soon? Would love a new M800 or a RGB version of the M500!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, will you be able to buy the new mices on the 1st of August from your webstore?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> That's great to hear, actually. I'm super glad with the replacement keyboard that I got, works great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you are here, will there be any new RGB mechanical keyboards soon? Would love a new M800 or a RGB version of the M500!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, will you be able to buy the new mices on the 1st of August from your webstore?


I can't comment on future products, unfortunately. But I will say we are always releasing new and exciting things so please stay tuned!








Yes, you will be able to buy immediately on the 1st once the devices are debuted on the web store.


----------



## RealSteelH6

There is a SteelSeries Apex M650. But sadly it's Asia only...


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ss-russ*
> 
> This is simply not true. We moved warehouses one time and during the service outage (2 months of intermittent shipments) we upgraded and sent free additional products to everyone who was affected with the downtime. This was 3 years ago and we have not had this occur since. We acknowledged that it was a fiasco and we profusely apologized and made each ticket that suffered delay right.
> That is exactly our process. We do not repair devices or ship out refurbished product. You open an RMA, send us the defective item, we give you a store credit for its value on our webstore and then you are free to either buy the exact same product or apply that code to your cart anything you want!!


Hurry up and get the new mice available on your website so I can buy one


----------



## andymilky

17 hours to go till they launch on the SS website


----------



## daniel0731ex

https://media.steelseriescdn.com/filer_public/4d/ea/4deaedb9-70c3-4845-9f84-889a86f2b5a5/1to1-teaser.mp4

The cringe.

May or may not have been a good mouse, but the marketing showing them to have no idea what they're talking about, just completely undermines whatever little bit of confidence in said product.

Can we have at least one mouse brand that are actually technically accurate? Logitech comes close, but still dumbs things down way too much, while the rest are just plain _wrong._

Maybe BST can be the first to have technically-oriented marketing?


----------



## Luxer

At least it's not as bad as Mionix's marketing strategy.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ss-russ*
> 
> This is simply not true. We moved warehouses one time and during the service outage (2 months of intermittent shipments) we upgraded and sent free additional products to everyone who was affected with the downtime. This was 3 years ago and we have not had this occur since. We acknowledged that it was a fiasco and we profusely apologized and made each ticket that suffered delay right.
> That is exactly our process. We do not repair devices or ship out refurbished product. You open an RMA, send us the defective item, we give you a store credit for its value on our webstore and then you are free to either buy the exact same product or apply that code to your cart anything you want!!


Here is the date range for the moving warehouse line that your customers including myself were given

10/1/13 - 7/12/16

That's over 3 years.

And here's the reference:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1429633/steelseries-support-is-soo-bad


----------



## Tirppa

So Ino review tomorrow... yes.. no.. ?


----------



## Tirppa

Amazon.de said they would ship today.. have not shipped..


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> Amazon.de said they would ship today.. have not shipped..


could still do it, my last shipping-notification for a prime order came at 23:06









although I would be pleasantly surprised if you really could get your hands on it tomorrow (or in the next two days) - I hesitated a bit too long and then they where "out of stock" :/


----------



## madbrayniak

Well I guess we will know something today.


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> Amazon.de said they would ship today.. have not shipped..


amazon de warehouse are working till 23:00 ...


----------



## jmahls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> That's great to hear, actually. I'm super glad with the replacement keyboard that I got, works great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you are here, will there be any new RGB mechanical keyboards soon? Would love a new M800 or a RGB version of the M500!


----------



## PrincessSlipper

They probably bought 3330s and wrote a darkfield type thing and it's a 7200 CPI with two framerates instead of three (or god knows how many) with no power saving features.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I hope they're careful. Dark technology is dangerous.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> I hope they're careful. Dark technology is dangerous.


Argent energy is a power best left on Mars


----------



## Venrar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephant*
> 
> Btw am I the only one who hates textured sides?
> Width: 67.13 mm
> Height: 120.6 mm
> Depth: 38.12 mm
> 
> The best size and shape of the current Rival line-up imo. It feels quite heavy for the size (90g)


Where are they measuring the width? That's wider than the FK1+


----------



## Ephant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venrar*
> 
> Where are they measuring the width? That's wider than the FK1+


Nah, the FK1+ has 68 mm.



Grip width is around 56 mm according to Ino: http://www.overclock.net/t/1579645/steelseries-rival-100-review-by-ino


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> amazon de warehouse are working till 23:00 ...


"_Bestellt
27. Juli
Versand erfolgt in Kürze
Zustellung morgen_"

will get it tomorrow ... was updatet ~00:30 CET ...


----------



## Venrar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephant*
> 
> Nah, the FK1+ has 68 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> Grip width is around 56 mm according to Ino: http://www.overclock.net/t/1579645/steelseries-rival-100-review-by-ino


Oh right, at the base. Does anyone have the grip width of the new 310?


----------



## shatterboxd3

https://steelseries.com/1

Wow. Rival 310 under 90g. That's pretty good.


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venrar*
> 
> Oh right, at the base. Does anyone have the grip width of the new 310?


60.77mm (front), 61.77mm (middle), 70.39mm (back)
https://de.steelseries.com/gaming-mice/sensei-310


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> 60.77mm (front), 61.77mm (middle), 70.39mm (back)
> https://de.steelseries.com/gaming-mice/sensei-310


Too big, where's the Rival 110?


----------



## atarii

Watch the video pls, it's amazing

"Whatever your hand does is exactly what the mouse does
So if you suck you'll still suck
but if you are good you could be great"

I mean that's the best explanation ever created for the 3360, kudos to them


----------



## Solrial

I'm gonna eat crow and buy Sensei 310 when it is available in my country. Assuming there are no issues with the mouse.


----------



## Ashbury

just ordered both (california) from Steelseries website. got $12 discount and free shipping, so wasn't too bad.

I currently use the G Pro and the Roccat Kone Pure - will update folks when the two 310's arrive.


----------



## NovaGOD

Product description is also good.








Quote:


> How does the Rival 310 compare to the Razer DeathAdder Elite?
> 
> The Rival 310 can achieve 350+ IPS at any CPI level selected, while our tests consistently show the DeathAdder sensor performs lower than its stated IPS specification. Combined with guaranteed 50 million click Omron mechanical switches and our exclusive split trigger design, the click feel of the Rival 310 is unmatched. The mouse is lighter than the DeathAdder Elite (90g) yet uses higher quality parts and materials. You will instantly feel the difference. While the Razer DeathAdder Elite only stores your latest CPI setting, the Rival 310 has onboard memory to take all your performance settings with you on the go.


----------



## Wepeel

Sounds like a 3360 with a custom SROM?


----------



## Ickz

The rival weighs less than the sensei? Weird.


----------



## mikesn

FYI for anyone ordering the SUMMER10 discount code works - 10% off order (confirmed working for my order). Winds up being $53.99 for US customers with no tax/shipping. That's a pretty damn good price for either the Sensei or Rival imo.


----------



## PeturOrn

How u do that after ordering?


----------



## mikesn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeturOrn*
> 
> How u do that after ordering?


The order page has a spot for discount codes, you just type it into that spot.

If you've already ordered not sure - might have to contact Steelseries support and see if they'd apply the discount retroactively.


----------



## andymilky

ordered 1 of both. Hoping these are as good as they sound and the last mice I ever need to buy...I hate this addiction :s


----------



## PeturOrn

Nice joke.


----------



## andymilky

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E7RA-m9gm4


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andymilky*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E7RA-m9gm4


beat me to it. He says it is in his top 10


----------



## ncck

Rival 310 + QCK Heavy ordered. Used code SUMMER10 and got (10% off both)$8.50 off the total.

I didn't need another QCK heavy but the more the merrier. I took a good look at the sensei 310 but decided nah


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andymilky*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E7RA-m9gm4


So cons are
- rattling scroll wheel with weak steps
- 96g...
- sensor placement is towards the rear

At least they didn't do a stiff braided cable


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> So cons are
> - rattling scroll wheel with weak steps
> - 96g...
> - sensor placement is towards the rear
> 
> At least they didn't do a stiff braided cable


We need wayy more sample size before we go making claims that the scroll wheel rattles - if say 10 of us get a mouse and they all rattle or 80% of them rattle then we can say that. Yeah thank god for the rubber cable. I don't really care for this RJN guy - wouldn't be surprised if you catch him using this new sensei as his 'new mouse' indefinitely


----------



## Leopardi

Should the the Rival 310 be noticeably smaller then the original Rival? Only thing I remember was wrong with the original Rival was that it just felt a tad too big.


----------



## mikesn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Should the the Rival 310 be noticeably smaller then the original Rival? Only thing I remember was wrong with the original Rival was that it just felt a tad too big.


It's definitely smaller...

https://steelseries.com/gaming-mice/rival-300

vs.

https://steelseries.com/gaming-mice/rival-310

Assuming height = length...

Rival 310 is 127 mm vs. Rival 300 133 mm, so 6 mm shorter. Not entirely sure where width is measured on 300, so might be similar if they're both the back, but the Rival 300's actual width was fine imo.

Looking at RJN's review of the Sensei @ ~1:25 into the review...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E7RA-m9gm4&t=85s

Looks just a little longer than 403/703, but not by much, and probably narrower in the middle, though wider in the back.


----------



## Avalar

I'm interested. Comparing it to the G403, the Rival 310 is nearly as tall (from pad to palm), but also longer than it, too. 1 gram heavier than the wired G403, but with a rubber cable, and the ergo shape is much more pronounced. And they claim that the sensor is the best.







Could be my first SS mouse tbh..

Edit: Also, post 777 ^-^


----------



## TriviumKM

Was going to buy the Sensei until i saw the weight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> The rival weighs less than the sensei? Weird.


Yeah, weird decision by SS.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> We need wayy more sample size before we go making claims that the scroll wheel rattles - if say 10 of us get a mouse and they all rattle or 80% of them rattle then we can say that. Yeah thank god for the rubber cable. I don't really care for this RJN guy - wouldn't be surprised if you catch him using this new sensei as his 'new mouse' indefinitely


I bet itll be another lottery ticket mouse, its always a loose scroll wheel.
Sometimes a loose sensor or drastically different r/l clicks.
If they opted for a scroll with stronger steps like they should have, it would probably be less likely to be loose and rattle... tighten that **** up

Everyone hates on the EC2-A scroll wheel for some reason, but they don't rattle, that alone makes it a better scroll wheel than nearly everything else being released lately.

The one RJN got is unusable for me


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Was going to buy the Sensei until i saw the weight.
> 
> Yeah, weird decision by SS.


I'm thinking it's cuz the Rival uses less plastic. Two less buttons, and more silicon (which I'm guessing weighs less than the plastic?) on the right side. That's pretty good, though, being a difference of only ~4g.


----------



## meh00143

The silicone rubber side grips actually weigh a lot more than ABS. On the Rival 310 alone, I think it was upwards of 12-15g. These grips are decent in thickness- not paper thin, they offer grip as well as provide cushion.

There was no conscious decision to weigh one more than the other, simulations were done with the "90g weight tuning design" in mind -- but there's always a margin of error. That in addition to real world adjustments that are made to finalize the mouse result in a few grams of difference.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

The Rival 310 certainly piqued my interest, but what I actually want is just a Rival 100 with a better sensor. And to not have a glaring red LED shine through the rgb logo ruining most colours.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meh00143*
> 
> The silicone rubber side grips actually weigh a lot more than ABS. On the Rival 310 alone, I think it was upwards of 12-15g. These grips are decent in thickness- not paper thin, they offer grip as well as provide cushion.
> 
> There was no conscious decision to weigh one more than the other, simulations were done with the "90g weight tuning design" in mind -- but there's always a margin of error. That in addition to real world adjustments that are made to finalize the mouse result in a few grams of difference.


Just thought, maybe there's another reason there's a lot of space between the buttons and the rest of the shell, besides just aesthetically. Less material = less weight anyway.


----------



## Avalar

But jeez, that's a lot for side grips, I think. I mean, I can't say I was ever really concerned about how much cushioning the rubber side grips of my mice provided.


----------



## Hunched

Also on top of being lighter, the Rival looks like its sensor is centered unlike the Sensei


----------



## meh00143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Just thought, maybe there's another reason there's a lot of space between the buttons and the rest of the shell, besides just aesthetically. Less material = less weight anyway.


Naw, that's design language/ID. There isn't necessarily less / more plastic to design that way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> But jeez, that's a lot for side grips, I think. I mean, I can't say I was ever really concerned about how much cushioning the rubber side grips of my mice provided.


More cushion for the pushin' grippin'. It just simply felt more comfortable, and we liked it.


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> "_Bestellt
> 27. Juli
> Versand erfolgt in Kürze
> Zustellung morgen_"
> 
> will get it tomorrow ... was updatet ~00:30 CET ...


Was this from Amazon.de? Mine still hasn't moved. And I would get it like 20eur cheaper from steelseries.com with the discount code. Wondering if I should just cancel and get it from Steelseries.


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> Was this from Amazon.de? Mine still hasn't moved. And I would get it like 20eur cheaper from steelseries.com with the discount code. Wondering if I should just cancel and get it from Steelseries.


yes amazon de


----------



## Tirppa

The Rival mid width is listed around 60mm. Is that the top or the widest part or what? The old ones grip width was like under 50mm (the bottom width). If this is a 1cm wider I'm actually wondering if I should get it or not after all.


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> - sensor placement is towards the rear


It is likely placed to match the previous Sensei's sensor placement as it looks like this is SS's replacement or next version of the Sensei. That is a good thing for anyone who still uses the original Sensei or Sensei RAW versions as it will match their current muscle memory so upgrading or switching to it will be easier.



Likewise the Rival 310's sensor placement appears to match the previous or older version of the Rival. To me it looks like they were trying to keep the things that matter the same and change the things they could without affecting the player's playstyle.

Side note, I've used plenty of SS, Logitech and Razer mice in the past that have had rattling scrollwheels and had no problem playing with them, not sure what makes them unusable. I guess if I didn't use headphones there might be a noise issue.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> Side note, I've used plenty of SS, Logitech and Razer mice in the past that have had rattling scrollwheels and had no problem playing with them, not sure what makes them unusable. I guess if I didn't use headphones there might be a noise issue.


I have open back headphones, and even besides sound if it feels like theres a loose broken piece smashing about every single time I quickly swipe left or right I'll lose my mind.

Had to use a G502 for a while that did that, wedged a piece of paper between the scroll wheel and the shell and just didnt use scroll. Never again.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Product description is also good.


I just want to know where they found a 90g DA Elite?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> The rival weighs less than the sensei? Weird.


Indeed. I'm actually more inclined to try the Rival 310 or the hopefully-not-so-bad Rival 110 when it drops. 96g for a wired mouse that's smaller than my wireless G403 and somehow only weighs 9g less? K, SS.


----------



## Tirppa

Just canceled my Amazon.de order. The fact that it wasn't yet shipped and that I got it 20eur cheaper from steelseries.com made the choice. I can wait the extra day or two for 20 eur


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> Just canceled my Amazon.de order. The fact that it wasn't yet shipped and that I got it 20eur cheaper from steelseries.com made the choice. I can wait the extra day or two for 20 eur


how did you save 20 euro?


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Rival 310 + QCK Heavy ordered. Used code SUMMER10 and got (10% off both)$8.50 off the total.
> 
> I didn't need another QCK heavy but the more the merrier. I took a good look at the sensei 310 but decided nah


LOL I did the exact same thing as you. Ordered the Rival 310 and a new QcK Heavy. Was thinking about getting the Sensei 310 but decided not to.

Except I wasn't aware of the discount code at the time of ordering. Oh well.


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> how did you save 20 euro?


20eur compared to Amazon. Amazon price for Finland was 72eur and change and I took the expedited delivery which is around 10eur. So 82,5eur total. I used SUMMER10 code at the Steelseries website and it gives 10% off. So 62eur total with shipping.


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> I used SUMMER10 code at the Steelseries website and it gives 10% off.


Because people keep mentioning that code I'm wondering if the other one is limited by country. The code STEELDEAL15 is 15% off on the SS store however I don't know if it works worldwide or only the US store.


----------



## meh00143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I just want to know where they found a 90g DA Elite?
> Indeed. I'm actually more inclined to try the Rival 310 or the hopefully-not-so-bad Rival 110 when it drops. 96g for a wired mouse that's smaller than my wireless G403 and somehow only weighs 9g less? K, SS.


90g weight tuning is to refer to the 310s, not the DA:E. We may need to adjust the wording ; D

The Rival 310 is roughly 88-89g without cable. Sensei 310 roughly 92g~ without cable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> The Rival mid width is listed around 60mm. Is that the top or the widest part or what? The old ones grip width was like under 50mm (the bottom width). If this is a 1cm wider I'm actually wondering if I should get it or not after all.


I have the Rival here (OG, pre-300 - but they measure the same) , measuring with a caliper -- it doesn't go under 50. Some of the narrowest parts of the mouse are roughly around 55-56mm. The Rival 310 measures 53-54 around some of the more narrow sections. Overall it is like a 1-2% reduction (decimals) depending which parts you measure, adjusted for ergo -- and not "wider" than the original Rival.

This was done measuring facing the bottom of the mice, sort of past mouse5 but before the middle of the scroll wheel. Gotta run, hope this helps.


----------



## thompax

sensei length: 125
ec2-a: 120
g pro: 116

The sensei is a large mouse.. :/


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meh00143*
> 
> 90g weight tuning is to refer to the 310s, not the DA:E. We may need to adjust the wording ; D
> 
> The Rival 310 is roughly 88-89g without cable. Sensei 310 roughly 92g~ without cable.
> I have the Rival here (OG, pre-300 - but they measure the same) , measuring with a caliper -- it doesn't go under 50. Some of the narrowest parts of the mouse are roughly around 55-56mm. The Rival 310 measures 53-54 around some of the more narrow sections. Overall it is like a 1-2% reduction (decimals) depending which parts you measure, adjusted for ergo -- and not "wider" than the original Rival.
> 
> This was done measuring facing the bottom of the mice, sort of past mouse5 but before the middle of the scroll wheel. Gotta run, hope this helps.


Yeah that definitely makes more sense. Was going to say that I'm more excited about the prospect of a 90g DA than I am a 92g Sensei.


----------



## meh00143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I just want to know where they found a 90g DA Elite?
> Indeed. I'm actually more inclined to try the Rival 310 or the hopefully-not-so-bad Rival 110 when it drops. 96g for a wired mouse that's smaller than my wireless G403 and somehow only weighs 9g less? K, SS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah that definitely makes more sense. Was going to say that I'm more excited about the prospect of a 90g DA than I am a 92g Sensei.


That hurts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> sensei length: 125
> ec2-a: 120
> g pro: 116
> 
> The sensei is a large mouse.. :/


With the way the overall shape is, it really doesn't feel that big. But if you're looking for Rival 100 size, it is bigger than that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meh00143*
> 
> That hurts.
> With the way the overall shape is, it really doesn't feel that big. But if you're looking for Rival 100 size, it is bigger than that.


We'll revisit the interest I have in these products once I try out a Rival 310. It just makes no sense to me that the Sensei outweighs it. As a consumer I reserve the right to be brutally honest and voice my opinion







. And I'm nothing compared to others I've seen in this sub-forum.

The Rival 100 had so much potential to be my main mouse, but it was plagued by *THE* weirdest DPI steps in the world (this makes playing older games a bit more trivial when trying to adjust DPI/in-game sensitivity based on one swipe = 180). Let us not forget the rather numb and stiff m1 and m2. But the side grips were great and the even the side buttons had great clicks. Leaps and bounds better than the Kinzu v2 or v3--but that's not saying too much.


----------



## TristanL

ordered the Rival 310 just now from steelseries, SUMMER10 & free shipping (-10% = -7€) worked for me (Germany)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Venrar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> sensei length: 125
> ec2-a: 120
> g pro: 116
> 
> The sensei is a large mouse.. :/


It's not that bad. The fk2 length is 124, za13 120. The ec2-a is one of those oddly well proportioned mice. I find most ambi mice to be unnecessarily long.


----------



## Hunched

$50 shipping to Canada, the 310 comes to $70.
Guess that answers whether or not I'll be sticking with my EC2-A for now.


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meh00143*
> 
> 90g weight tuning is to refer to the 310s, not the DA:E. We may need to adjust the wording ; D
> 
> The Rival 310 is roughly 88-89g without cable. Sensei 310 roughly 92g~ without cable.
> I have the Rival here (OG, pre-300 - but they measure the same) , measuring with a caliper -- it doesn't go under 50. Some of the narrowest parts of the mouse are roughly around 55-56mm. The Rival 310 measures 53-54 around some of the more narrow sections. Overall it is like a 1-2% reduction (decimals) depending which parts you measure, adjusted for ergo -- and not "wider" than the original Rival.
> 
> This was done measuring facing the bottom of the mice, sort of past mouse5 but before the middle of the scroll wheel. Gotta run, hope this helps.


Does help since I used and liked the OG Rival for 2 years.

I'm getting this no matter what but it just might be that I've fallen in love with the G203 too much and it will be main CS:GO gaming mouse


----------



## wooper55

https://lanoc.org/review/input-devices/7597-steelseries-rival-310-and-sensei-310

For reviews


----------



## ncck

I tend to avoid those silly sites with their reviews.. for example tom's guide listed the mouse not having 'adjustable weight' as a con. These are the kind of gamers we don't need in our lives.


----------



## Sinddk

A con in that review is:

Prefer no side grips
Tone down lights

I mean what the actual **** is wrong with some reviewers.


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I tend to avoid those silly sites with their reviews.. for example tom's guide listed the mouse not having 'adjustable weight' as a con. These are the kind of gamers we don't need in our lives.


yeah there are two types of gamers.. there's the people who play pretty much everything and dont mind if the mouse is big heavy and like as much bells and whistles on them..

then there's the CS:GO guys


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> A con in that review is:
> 
> Prefer no side grips
> Tone down lights
> 
> I mean what the actual **** is wrong with some reviewers.


I mean if there is no brightness option in the software I can see it being a con. I mean yeah you can turn the light of. But if it's super bright it might be distracting. I wouldn't actually deduct any "points" for the review but it's something I might mention in the review too.


----------



## TristanL

I always find it difficult to list shape either as con or pro, it's just such a subjective thing


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> I mean if there is no brightness option in the software I can see it being a con. I mean yeah you can turn the light of. But if it's super bright it might be distracting. I wouldn't actually deduct any "points" for the review but it's something I might mention in the review too.


I agree, you can mention it in your review - but list it as a con??

Your hand covers the light 99,99% of the time anyway.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Sensei at 96g? Was really, really hoping this would be under 88g.


----------



## D1namis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> I always find it difficult to list shape either as con or pro, it's just such a subjective thing


It's kinda...
Like if you use mouse for long period of time previous or next mice will be less comfortable.
But shell can have obvious problems.
If you hold with claw - mouse can be too short. if you hold with palm - you can have luck of control on V-shape mouse. if you hold with fingers - mouse can be too wide or too long.


----------



## D1namis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> I agree, you can mention it in your review - but list it as a con??
> 
> Your hand covers the light 99,99% of the time anyway.


If it heats - it's a con.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D1namis*
> 
> If it heats - it's a con.


Its an LED in a mouse, ofc it doesnt heat.


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D1namis*
> 
> It's kinda...
> Like if you use mouse for long period of time previous or next mice will be less comfortable.
> But shell can have obvious problems.
> If you hold with claw - mouse can be too short. if you hold with palm - you can have luck of control on V-shape mouse. if you hold with fingers - mouse can be too wide or too long.


yeah i think you should note in a review that certain grip techniques may not work on mouse XY or that it has a really unusual shape - but not simply say i (personally) don't like the shape/weight etc. i only give it XY points


----------



## bleets

sigh, looks like the 310 doesn't fix one of my main issues from the 300 - the damn buttons being too close together around the front of the mouse wheel...
where every other manufacturer has a sort of bulkhead seperating the buttons steelseries have them curl round the front of the wheel to meet there...and on the 300 when i was playing games like fallout 3 where you'd hold right to scope and click left to fire, i got lateral movement in the buttons so that they clashed at the front (i.e. left got stuck on top of right)

i can see that happening with the 310, too, sigh.


----------



## Ephant

Lmao, they went back to Omrons. Looks like they came to their senses.


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooper55*
> 
> https://lanoc.org/review/input-devices/7597-steelseries-rival-310-and-sensei-310
> 
> For reviews


I ordered a Sensei last night but because of the changes made and pointed out in this review to the shape of the new Rival I might actually order one of those to give a whirl. The main gripes about the old rival was the fact that the hump poked into my palm and the side grips having protruding bumps instead of what they have now (made the whole mouse more slippery for my dry hands).

From the looks of this picture: https://lanoc.org/images/reviews/2017/steelseries_rival_sensei_310/image_29.jpg looks like I can actually use this mouse as well as the comment he makes about preferring the Sensei shape usually but being able to use the Rival with no problems.

Also helps that it's looking significantly lighter than before heh.


----------



## Ickz

Sensei is available to order on Amazon now - still showing the typical long ship time. https://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-TrueMove3-Optical-Split-Trigger-Buttons/dp/B073WGB8G6

Rival page is up, but can't order yet.

Ordered the Sensei, will probably grab a Rival too since I haven't really messed around with an ergonomic shell in years.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> So cons are
> - rattling scroll wheel with weak steps
> - 96g...
> - sensor placement is towards the rear
> 
> At least they didn't do a stiff braided cable
> 
> 
> 
> We need wayy more sample size before we go making claims that the scroll wheel rattles - if say 10 of us get a mouse and they all rattle or 80% of them rattle then we can say that. Yeah thank god for the rubber cable. I don't really care for this RJN guy - wouldn't be surprised if you catch him using this new sensei as his 'new mouse' indefinitely
Click to expand...

He clearly said that it is too big for him.
He have been using FK2 since forever along with G900 for working, so not sure why all the hate and speculations


----------



## Zhuni

Just ordered a rival 310. Direct from SS. SUMMER10 works. So it's like £54. I did swear off using them direct. So shame on me ,,? second chances and all that


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> We need wayy more sample size before we go making claims that the scroll wheel rattles - if say 10 of us get a mouse and they all rattle or 80% of them rattle then we can say that. Yeah thank god for the rubber cable. I don't really care for this RJN guy - wouldn't be surprised if you catch him using this new sensei as his 'new mouse' indefinitely
> 
> 
> 
> I bet itll be another lottery ticket mouse, its always a loose scroll wheel.
> Sometimes a loose sensor or drastically different r/l clicks.
> If they opted for a scroll with stronger steps like they should have, it would probably be less likely to be loose and rattle... tighten that **** up
> 
> Everyone hates on the EC2-A scroll wheel for some reason, but they don't rattle, that alone makes it a better scroll wheel than nearly everything else being released lately.
> 
> The one RJN got is unusable for me
Click to expand...

I hate on the 16-step scroll, it is the worst garbage ever.
Yes you can increase steps per scroll in windows etc, but that does not apply everywhere in games etc. So scrolling is suuuuper slow, hate it and refuse to use it personally.

Anyway, I am hesitant ordering Sensei because of the weight ;/
The official say 92.1g but seems to add 6g with cable slack. Guess I can add a paracord when skates are available.


----------



## NovaGOD

Looks like there is a lot of pre-travel judging from RJNs review, you can see it at around 2:32


----------



## trhead

$30 shipping to Straya


----------



## Ultraform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Just ordered a rival 310. Direct from SS. SUMMER10 works. So it's like £54. I did swear off using them direct. So shame on me ,,? second chances and all that


WHAT when I orderd earlier the code didnt work *** =(


----------



## NovaGOD

Didn't work in EU store when i ordered both, just the rival 310 promo -14e, 125 euros for both wasn't a bad deal anyway.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Didn't work in EU store when i ordered both, just the rival 310 promo -14e, 125 euros for both wasn't a bad deal anyway.


SUMMER10 works in EU store for me.
But yeah you cannot combine them I guess.

Ordered a Sensei from EU store, 62.99euro, still a bit cheaper then local store that got them in stock already.
Took out my Rival and Sensei and Rival is just way to big for me.


----------



## NovaGOD

Yeah it works for one mouse but not for both but you get -14e from rival 310 promo which is exactly the same 10% discount SUMMER10 offers.


----------



## gunit2004

RJN's Rival 310 review is up now too. Says he likes it better than the Sensei.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Dat left click rattle


----------



## Nivity

So his Sensei 310 loose scroll, Rival 310 super horrible left click.
Looks gud


----------



## Poodle

I have a perfect G403 without any issues. I see no reason to buy Rival 310 if that left mouse button pretravel is a thing for all their units.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> So his Sensei 310 loose scroll, Rival 310 super horrible left click.
> Looks gud


Small things compared to hypersensitive RMB of G Pro.


----------



## NovaGOD

Actually loose buttons/pre-travel is something that i can't tolerate and i'm extremely sensitive to it, i hope there is a reliable method to fix them, normally i use electric tape under the button.


----------



## discoprince

ordered a sensei 310, needed a new ambi mouse. rival 310 isnt going to replace the g403 for me.


----------



## fakeusername

In any case, the chances of it being better than the DM1 Pro S and Nixeus Revel are high, no?


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeusername*
> 
> In any case, the chances of it being better than the DM1 Pro S and Nixeus Revel are high, no?


For my ambi needs dm1 pro s with a paracord and hyperglides is almost perfect, imo for ergo the rival 310 looks good if we can fix the loose buttons or if you don't care about them.


----------



## Blze001

Hmm, my OG Rival has gotten to the point where the rubber sides are worn down to the plastic (still works perfectly), maybe it's time to upgrade. Love the shape, nice and comfy for someone with gorilla hands like me.


----------



## Nivity

I cannot reach the forward sidebutton on my Rival








Have to adjust to fingertip and move my entire hand forward to reach it lul


----------



## vanir1337

You should the topic title to Rival 310 & Sensei 310 or smth like that. @PeturOrn @Arizonian


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> You should the topic title to Rival 310 & Sensei 310 or smth like that. @PeturOrn @Arizonian


Or create a topic for each mouse.


----------



## PeturOrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> You should the topic title to Rival 310 & Sensei 310 or smth like that. @PeturOrn @Arizonian


Is it possible on mobile?


----------



## PeturOrn

Done. Topic name changed.


----------



## pindle

Couldn't help myself, ordered both, now the waiting starts... halp!


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Couldn't help myself, ordered both, now the waiting starts... halp!


Waiting is the best bit. Before they arrive and you realise they both need to go back due to defects. Right now you can enjoy your perfect non existent mice... You just can't use them ?


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Waiting is the best bit. Before they arrive and you realise they both need to go back due to defects. Right now you can enjoy your perfect non existent mice... You just can't use them ?


You just described me lol


----------



## TristanL

SteelSeries say they have shipped my order









coming from Denmark this should not take to long...


----------



## pez

I have $80 or so in Amazon credit to use. I wish there was a more concrete date on Amazon for these







.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Waiting is the best bit. Before they arrive and you realise they both need to go back due to defects. Right now you can enjoy your perfect non existent mice... You just can't use them ?


We've got a saying over here roughly translated by "owning it is the end of all the fun", quite appropriate.

Currently not experiencing shaking and shivering but that's probably cause I use my old Rival @ work









Oh and btw I also had the standard 10% reduction, the code SUMMER10 works but does not reduce the price any further. Guess it's either the same coupon internally, or just mutually exclusive.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> "owning it is the end of all the fun"


No truer words have been spoken in the history of mankind


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> SteelSeries say they have shipped my order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming from Denmark this should not take to long...


Same here


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> We've got a saying over here roughly translated by "owning it is the end of all the fun", quite appropriate.
> 
> Currently not experiencing shaking and shivering but that's probably cause I use my old Rival @ work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and btw I also had the standard 10% reduction, the code SUMMER10 works but does not reduce the price any further. Guess it's either the same coupon internally, or just mutually exclusive.


Either way it's a 10% discount unless you're spending above £150. I ended up ordering both the mice at separate times but just got my notifications of dispatch







.

Owning it is the end of all the fun - nah we're never going to own the perfect mouse; there's always some sort of defect to RMA it for and still not own it yet!







Right now it's the scroll wheel on the Sensei and left click on the Rival?


----------



## cdcd

On the EU Steelseries site it says that there's a 10% discount for orders below 100€ and a 15% discount for orders in excess of 150€. It also says there's a free mousepad for select mice, but neither the Sensei nor the Rival seem to be among those.


----------



## Shiotcrock

Seems like they ditched the brown plastic for black smart move and the mouse wheel looks like a tire now.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Oh wow, the buttons on the 10 year old fps veteran's sensei review sample look terrible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephant*
> 
> Lmao, they went back to Omrons. Looks like they came to their senses.


Personally, I'm as sick of Omron's as I am sick of Cherry MX's.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Oh wow, the buttons on the 10 year old fps veteran's sensei review sample look terrible.
> Personally, I'm as sick of Omron's as I am sick of Cherry MX's.


If you're talking about RJN he's like 37


----------



## SpiLLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> If you're talking about RJN he's like 37


Why does everyone here hate on RJN so much lol. His reviews are marketed toward people who have little knowledge of mice and just want an overview of what the mouse will be like which i think he does a fine job of without being a complete sellout

No idea why you guys feel the need to **** talk someone who has never really done anything to you and shares the same passion we do.

edit: and not really speaking to you zhuni more what you quoted.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> If you're talking about RJN he's like 37


heh i noticed that as soon as i typed it. but it made me giggle so i just left it as is.


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiLLi*
> 
> Why does everyone here hate on RJN so much lol.


I think it's more of a hate towards the people taking his word as gospel. Also the fact that his 'testing' is seriously flawed. His way of presenting shape and materials is fine and quite useful though.


----------



## SpiLLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> I think it's more of a hate towards the people taking his word as gospel. Also the fact that his 'testing' is seriously flawed. His way of presenting shape and materials is fine and quite useful though.


Yeah i mean i think that's with any reviewer tbh. If i want to know the Ins and outs of a mouse I look for an Ino review. If i want to know how it might fit in my hand i watch his reviews. I'd agree with that also that some people blindly follow everything he says. It happens all the time at r/mousereview which i also frequent. Anyone who follows anything blindly generally isn't a very intelligent individual.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiLLi*
> 
> Why does everyone here hate on RJN so much lol. His reviews are marketed toward people who have little knowledge of mice and just want an overview of what the mouse will be like which i think he does a fine job of without being a complete sellout
> 
> No idea why you guys feel the need to **** talk someone who has never really done anything to you and shares the same passion we do.
> 
> edit: and not really speaking to you zhuni more what you quoted.


1. he has no proper tests whatsoever
2. CM MasterMouse S cable update story

I don't hate on him I just don't think he's doing it properly.


----------



## SpiLLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> 1. he has no proper tests whatsoever
> 2. CM MasterMouse S cable update story
> 
> I don't hate on him I just don't think he's doing it properly.


I dont think there is a single reviewer out there that gives a 100% review tbh. You have to take the good with everything else.

Ino for example, tells me exactly how the mouse will work, if there are flaws internally and how the internals perform. But he doesn't give the greatest idea of how the mouse will work for different hand sizes, grip styles etc.

And RJN is basically the exact opposite of that, he does in game test that don't necessarily truly tell you if the mouse may have flaws internally but gives you a pretty good idea of the shape, buttons etc.

Also I'm not sure what to believe exactly with the whole CM mouse thing. I've seen the review and he didn't particularly seem to be trying to fool anyone. I think he genuinely thought that's what would be happening. But obviously i can't say that 100%.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiLLi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> If you're talking about RJN he's like 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everyone here hate on RJN so much lol. His reviews are marketed toward people who have little knowledge of mice and just want an overview of what the mouse will be like which i think he does a fine job of without being a complete sellout
> 
> No idea why you guys feel the need to **** talk someone who has never really done anything to you and shares the same passion we do.
> 
> edit: and not really speaking to you zhuni more what you quoted.
Click to expand...

Because this forum have the most elitist mouse people in the world.
The same people that think they need to tweak their OS to the max to get the lowest DPC the world has ever seen and turning off everything they can to get the best cursor feeling in the world, god forbid they have the almighty clown cursor.

Instead of getting better at games they prefer to dedicate their lives to this, and anyone that does reviews that appeal to the general player base is punishable by death.


----------



## NovaGOD

RJN gives a good overview of the mouse and that's it, he is still good at what he does. The only thing that bothers me is that if you watch older videos of him he used to be far more strict regarding build quality/shape/defects etc. Nowadays a lot of his criticism seems like the average generic reviewer "ok the buttons have a slight rattle but they feel fine and can be used in fps and MMOs."









Probably due to sponsors and the growth of his channel.


----------



## SpiLLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> RJN gives a good overview of the mouse and that's it, he is still good at what he does. The only thing that bothers me is that if you watch older videos of him he used to be far more strict regarding build quality/shape/defects etc. Nowadays a lot of his criticism seems like the average generic reviewer "ok the buttons have a slight rattle but they feel fine and can be used in fps and MMOs."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably due to sponsors and the growth of his channel.


I think its less that he has consistent sponsorship and more that a lot of the companies know a lot of people look at him for mice advice and reviews. So they send him review copies for free. Would probably start seeing less and less of those if he was ****ting on everyone's mice consistently lol


----------



## Venrar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiLLi*
> 
> Why does everyone here hate on RJN so much lol. His reviews are marketed toward people who have little knowledge of mice and just want an overview of what the mouse will be like which i think he does a fine job of without being a complete sellout
> 
> No idea why you guys feel the need to **** talk someone who has never really done anything to you and shares the same passion we do.
> 
> edit: and not really speaking to you zhuni more what you quoted.


People are generally jealous of and dislike successful people.


----------



## RealSteelH6

In all seriousness, how can RJN say that a rattling left click is not a dealbreaker? it's an absolute dealbreaker! Would he also say its okay to drive with a loose tire, ***?


----------



## Straszy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx4FbOLxIRg


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx4FbOLxIRg


"pixel perfect precision"?
"try arguing with data"?
inb4 daniel0731ex, lol


----------



## Ephant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx4FbOLxIRg


How cute. They changed the names in the video.

Video:



SS Blog:


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> "_Bestellt
> 27. Juli
> Versand erfolgt in Kürze
> Zustellung morgen_"
> 
> will get it tomorrow ... was updatet ~00:30 CET ...


OK not shipped ... phoned with amazon and they told me it was an error , they will get it on ~25.august ...
so I cancelled the order ...


----------



## Wepeel

The pre-travel on both mice looks absolutely horrendous. Yet RJN barely said anything about it.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiLLi*
> 
> I dont think there is a single reviewer out there that gives a 100% review tbh. You have to take the good with everything else.
> 
> Ino for example, tells me exactly how the mouse will work, if there are flaws internally and how the internals perform. But he doesn't give the greatest idea of how the mouse will work for different hand sizes, grip styles etc.
> 
> And RJN is basically the exact opposite of that, he does in game test that don't necessarily truly tell you if the mouse may have flaws internally but gives you a pretty good idea of the shape, buttons etc.
> 
> Also I'm not sure what to believe exactly with the whole CM mouse thing. I've seen the review and he didn't particularly seem to be trying to fool anyone. I think he genuinely thought that's what would be happening. But obviously i can't say that 100%.


I don't compare sizes and grip styles because in my experience there are no general grip styles. Some people palm differently than others and so on. I don't mind RJN doing that though and for the most part it's a comprehensive guide together with the video. What I disliked when I saw some of his older videos were his flawed tests, don't know if that's still the case. Didn't see those in the few I watched lately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> RJN gives a good overview of the mouse and that's it, he is still good at what he does. The only thing that bothers me is that if you watch older videos of him he used to be far more strict regarding build quality/shape/defects etc. Nowadays a lot of his criticism seems like the average generic reviewer "ok the buttons have a slight rattle but they feel fine and can be used in fps and MMOs."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably due to sponsors and the growth of his channel.


More likely due to realizing that it's the same for all manufacturers and all brands. After reviewing so many mice it's just that you happen to see the same flaws over and over again. And you get a sense of: it's not perfect, but does it matter _that_ much? Rattle happens for every manufacturer, even for Logitech who have the best quality control and tolerances in general due to them having full control over production as they have their own factory.
That's not to say you can't criticize it, but after doing it again and again and again it becomes dull and you just state "this is what it is" without any emotion anymore.


----------



## P54J

Ordered my Rival 310. Finally another company acknowledging 336x superiority. Is sensor position different than in Rival 700?


----------



## oxidized

Oh there was actually already a thread for these 2, pretty cool, will you review at least one of them Ino. ?


----------



## austinmrs

Oh god, i had a Rival 300 before... i loved it for so many time. Then i went into a EC1, then EC2, currently on a ZA12. But i think i prefer the ambi shape of mices so much better...

I might buy a Rival 310 again, don't know for sure.. The sensei looks good too!


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Oh there was actually already a thread for these 2, pretty cool, will you review at least one of them Ino. ?


Hopefully both


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Hopefully both


Alright, looking forward to that, to see if it can replace my old ec2a


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiLLi*
> 
> Why does everyone here hate on RJN so much lol. His reviews are marketed toward people who have little knowledge of mice and just want an overview of what the mouse will be like which i think he does a fine job of without being a complete sellout
> 
> No idea why you guys feel the need to **** talk someone who has never really done anything to you and shares the same passion we do.
> 
> edit: and not really speaking to you zhuni more what you quoted.


Because he had/has bad testing practices and with little constructive feedback. Conjuring up that dumb hand graph was double so. And then ranking mice not our or not reviewed yet was triple dumb.

Not to mention here. YT, (twitter too?) and reddit he snubbed/snubs criticism. I remember when discussing the lack of anything more technical, something along the lines of "I do real use reviews" was said, balking at the very idea.

Of course using your own personal metrics should not define good or bad. But there he was rocket jumping around and using the dumb zoom slow motion test to define a good mouse for viewers.

EDIT: Also perpetuating that the DA13/Chroma was the best feeling sensor.


----------



## iBerggman

How is the macro/scripting on the Steelseries engine, can you create a macro that switches dpi when holding rmb so you can alter ads sensitivity for games that don't have it configurable?


----------



## D1namis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBerggman*
> 
> How is the macro/scripting on the Steelseries engine, can you create a macro that switches dpi when holding rmb so you can alter ads sensitivity for games that don't have it configurable?


You can create auto-switchable profiles on application detect. Profile could contain - unique macros, setting' and RGB config(makes hard to make an error). You also could set macro on any button - LMB and RMB included.
BUT. On my sensei raw (2013) - in steelseries engine 3 (latest) is impossible to create a sniper button macro.


----------



## Brian2one0

so is this sensor the 3366? All it says on their website is "SteelSeries TrueMove3" which is ******ed. Don't understand why they can't just say if it's the 3366 or not.


----------



## Nivity

Dno, according to hardwarecanucs pixar made the sensor for them, and it says nothing about pwm336x on the sensor chip. But I guess it is a custom 336x based as everyone else.
Also he mentioned ss explained the 1:1 ratio, 336x does 1:1 up to 2100 cpi, this sensor have 1:1 up to 3500 cpi.

Some sensor gurus maybe can dig up stuff dno








https://youtu.be/RyBadeQdZUI?t=311


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Dno, according to hardwarecanucs pixar made the sensor for them, and it says nothing about pwm336x on the sensor chip. But I guess it is a custom 336x based as everyone else.
> Also he mentioned ss explained the 1:1 ratio, 336x does 1:1 up to 2100 cpi, this sensor have 1:1 up to 3500 cpi.
> 
> Some sensor gurus maybe can dig up stuff dno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/RyBadeQdZUI?t=311


As a CS:GO player I approve this review


----------



## Wepeel

The FAQ on Steelseries' product page suggests it's a custom 3360.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> The FAQ on Steelseries' product page suggests it's a custom 3360.


Place your bets, people. $100 says the technical name is 3369.


----------



## Brian2one0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Dno, according to hardwarecanucs pixar made the sensor for them, and it says nothing about pwm336x on the sensor chip. But I guess it is a custom 336x based as everyone else.
> Also he mentioned ss explained the 1:1 ratio, 336x does 1:1 up to 2100 cpi, this sensor have 1:1 up to 3500 cpi.
> 
> Some sensor gurus maybe can dig up stuff dno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/RyBadeQdZUI?t=311


thank you


----------



## 508859

from official SS account on YT:

"We are redefining the limits of 1 to 1 tracking. "1 to 1" means that your hand's movements are mirrored exactly by your cursor on-screen. To be truly considered 1 to 1, a sensor cannot introduce latency (lag) at low CPI settings. Using its standard SROM, Pixart's 3360 does introduce latency at lower CPIs. To address this, Pixart (and other companies) create algorithms to predict/compensate (up to 2100 CPI, then they switch to another algorithm). We believe that is a wrong depiction of raw and true 1 to 1. TrueMove3 extends raw 1 to 1 tracking up to 3,500 CPI. To handle CPIs above 3,500, we balanced latency- and jitter-reduction to achieve the most accurate and precise movement in the industry.﻿"

"It's a custom-engineered 3360 that has a custom SROM to create true 1 to 1 tracking, incredibly low latency, and advanced jitter reduction.﻿"

seems like the usual 3360 to me. and no one cares what is there beyond 2100 CPI.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

why did i unmute that video. sigh...

...

awww yeah~ pixart printing brand's marketing phrases on the sensor casing hype.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ˡᵒˡ@ᵒᵈᵐᵘˢᵉᵈ


----------



## Aricil

I'm so pumped to try both of them. I recently switches to the Roccat Kone Pure 2017 from the Nixeus Revel. While I loved the Revel, I just really didn't like the clicks. I like the new Kone Pure a lot, but not a huge fan of the material used. Basically, what I want in a mouse is 90ish or less grams, rubber sides, great buttons/scroll wheel, great sensor, usable cord (either braided like the Kone pure or rubber) and comfort grooves in the buttons. The only thing this seems to be lacking is the comfort grooves. I also tried the original Rival 300 and really liked it but it was simply too big for my 17.5 cm hands. So I can't wait to buy both and see if either of them end up replacing the Roccat Kone Pure! So fricking stoked!


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Oh there was actually already a thread for these 2, pretty cool, will you review at least one of them Ino. ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully both
Click to expand...

If you're involved Ino, then my Credit Card shall be sheathed until your review is presented.

Looking forward to seeing it and of course NEVER hold back on the facts concerning this model, as well as your own personal opinion which I value highly, here on OCN central.


----------



## vss vintorez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> If you're involved Ino, then my Credit Card shall be sheathed until your review is presented.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it and of course NEVER hold back on the facts concerning this model, as well as your own personal opinion which I value highly, here on OCN central.


I bought the gpro after ino's review and I could not be happier, this thing feels so good (in terms of feeling that the cursor moves where I move the mouse, hell I sound like steelseries).

Ino


----------



## meh00143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Place your bets, people. $100 says the technical name is 3369.


I know that seems like the norm. Brand A uses 3368 then brand B will use 3369 or something.
But it doesn't have to be that way : ) , that's also just "marketing" norms that have been accepted.

It's not so much about renaming a sensor and claiming it's custom, it's more about actually changing it in a way we believe. It's called a TrueMove3.
The review from test-gear.pl should already have some shots of it.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meh00143*
> 
> I know that seems like the norm. Brand A uses 3368 then brand B will use 3369 or something.
> But it doesn't have to be that way : ) , that's also just "marketing" norms that have been accepted.
> 
> It's not so much about renaming a sensor and claiming it's custom, it's more about actually changing it in a way we believe. It's called a TrueMove3.
> The review from test-gear.pl should already have some shots of it.


Oh ik lol, I was just joking. I thought TrueMove3 was just a nickname, though. Didn't know it was the actual name. That's cool









What happened to 1 and 2?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> What happened to 1 and 2?


We don't talk about TrueMove1 & 2


----------



## Avalar

@meh00143

I've got a real question now, though. So is the only difference between the regular 3360 and TrueMove3 is that the TrueMove3 sensor has perfect 1:1 tracking up to 3500 DPI, and the 3360 just 2100? Just how many people are gonna notice that?


----------



## jsx3

Company goes from brushing stuff under the bus to overload on enthusiast centric marketing. More news at 11.


----------



## meh00143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> We don't talk about TrueMove1 & 2


Exactly. Wait for the 0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> @meh00143
> 
> I've got a real question now, though. So is the only difference between the regular 3360 and TrueMove3 is that the TrueMove3 sensor has perfect 1:1 tracking up to 3500 DPI, and the 3360 just 2100? Just how many people are gonna notice that?


We do 350+ IPS on QcK surfaces, this is not a statement to say you'll never hit that on another surface. But we actually tested with QcK material applied to the test machine. The other 3360 sensor equivalent or above mice we tested were not able to achieve 350 IPS.

The 3360 applies stronger jitter reduction above 2000 CPI and increases as you go up the scale towards 12000 CPI.
In the TrueMove3, we apply jitter reduction past 3500, but lesser amounts of it.
We felt the current 3360 method applied too much at the cost of latency, and aimed for a different balance. There's also the approach of no jitter reduction at all, but we felt that a little too jitter-y.

I cannot tell you most users or how many users will feel it. Some maybe, some could even be placebo from reading this, while some may never feel a difference. Our goal is for the shots you can make in maybe 1 out of 100 tries, to try make it so that you can get to that 1. Or wait, TrueMove3...3 out of 100 shots and so you can get to the 3?

We've moved from the dial up ages to broadband/fiber. 1000Hz has been current standard for gaming peripherals for quite awhile now, vs overclocking from 125Hz back in the day. Gaming monitors are now all about low input lag as well as high refresh rate (and maybe freesync gsync depending on your uses/needs). Latency was something we saw value in further optimizing.

Gonna go on a tangent:
I also saw some posts making jabs at a much older mouse. The 310's do have integrity checks as well as read protection.
I'm not claiming it's un-hackable. Just improved.
Like anyone else, we learn with time & experience, and improve.


----------



## andymilky

I really hope the mousewheel isn't so loose it causes me to randomly jump in-game....that completely ruins a mouse for me


----------



## chr1spe

Looks like the buttons have considerable pretravel. That would be a pretty big deal to me. Then again I seem to have great luck as far as not getting things with issues. I've had multiple g303s and g pros and no issues even though tons of people make it sound like a majority of those mice have issues.


----------



## Skar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Looks like the buttons have considerable pretravel. That would be a pretty big deal to me. Then again I seem to have great luck as far as not getting things with issues. I've had multiple g303s and g pros and no issues even though tons of people make it sound like a majority of those mice have issues.


I dont trust the plunger design (on that polish review side you can see a picture of them).


----------



## thompax

The shop next door has recieved some copys of the sensei & rivals but i love my new kone pure :x
https://www.inet.se/produkt/6100292/steelseries-sensei-310?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=prisjakt#merinfo


----------



## D1namis

Reason why i don't want to buy new Sensei:
Silicone - i just hate it
I don't like 50M china Omrons, Steelseries branded Huanos or Japan Omrons - best.
Xai wheel was best, new wheel - meh.
Old glides got perfect shape but bad material, new shape is ****.
I love small glider around the sensor, i found it super practical. :/

Reason why it better than old Sensei:
Sensor

...


----------



## Tirppa

02/08/2017 01:48 The parcel has left the GLS location. Denmark Kolding

I'm on a boat... I think..


----------



## ncck

@D1

Not sure how you're making claims about XYZ being bad when you haven't used it. You can't refer to one review lol. Yes you can refer to the shape and features but not the quality until it's in your hand

I remember hearing bad things about the new roccat, tested it and my mind was blown how good it was. The g403 had issues at launch. Tested one a few months and got a perfect model. It was great. Etc. Take one person review with a grain of salt

Also say we do confirm dozens having an issue. SS will get the feedback, adjust, and I'm sure we could RMA (Just like the Rubber issue) I've never had an issue with SS support either. Everytime I sent a product in I got a voucher for a new one asap. Roccat, logi, SS, they're all good in my experience but maybe you dislike one in your experience









When you deal with SS support. Take a pic of receipt, date of purchase, and issue.. boom you get your RMA setup if it's within warranty


----------



## 508859

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meh00143*
> 
> Exactly. Wait for the 0
> We do 350+ IPS on QcK surfaces, this is not a statement to say you'll never hit that on another surface. But we actually tested with QcK material applied to the test machine. The other 3360 sensor equivalent or above mice we tested were not able to achieve 350 IPS.
> 
> The 3360 applies stronger jitter reduction above 2000 CPI and increases as you go up the scale towards 12000 CPI.
> In the TrueMove3, we apply jitter reduction past 3500, but lesser amounts of it.
> We felt the current 3360 method applied too much at the cost of latency, and aimed for a different balance. There's also the approach of no jitter reduction at all, but we felt that a little too jitter-y.
> 
> I cannot tell you most users or how many users will feel it. Some maybe, some could even be placebo from reading this, while some may never feel a difference. Our goal is for the shots you can make in maybe 1 out of 100 tries, to try make it so that you can get to that 1. Or wait, TrueMove3...3 out of 100 shots and so you can get to the 3?
> 
> We've moved from the dial up ages to broadband/fiber. 1000Hz has been current standard for gaming peripherals for quite awhile now, vs overclocking from 125Hz back in the day. Gaming monitors are now all about low input lag as well as high refresh rate (and maybe freesync gsync depending on your uses/needs). Latency was something we saw value in further optimizing.
> 
> Gonna go on a tangent:
> I also saw some posts making jabs at a much older mouse. The 310's do have integrity checks as well as read protection.
> I'm not claiming it's un-hackable. Just improved.
> Like anyone else, we learn with time & experience, and improve.


So what you said is that above 3500 CPI SS version should be slightly better than the other 336x versions.
I'm afraid that's not an achievement for the population that jеrk off on their mice.

Same for 350 IPS, it is the same useless numbers race as you had with CPI.


----------



## D1namis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> @D1
> 
> Not sure how you're making claims about XYZ being bad when you haven't used it. You can't refer to one review lol. Yes you can refer to the shape and features but not the quality until it's in your hand


I used 50M China Omrons...
SS huanos a way batter, that's all.

I don't want to use mouse with silicone ****.
And Xai - got best scroll wheel.
Problems?

BTW - i got closed ticket at SS support, they won't sheep me top shell for my Sensei Raw, because my country in embargo list, but amazon could sheep me new Sensei 310 easy.


----------



## madbrayniak

Might have been mentioned but hardwareCanucks has a review posted on youtube now.

Dimitry says he still prefers the G Pro but that the Rival 310 will be staying on his desk. Not exactly sure what that means unless maybe he just wants to play with it some more?

I was really wanting the Sensei but strongly considering trying out an ergo mouse for the first time...


----------



## Wepeel

I got my Rival 310 in the mail just now and the left button is a tiny bit loose. Just enough to make a little rattle when tapping it or shaking the mouse. Not a problem to me. I will come back a bit later when I played with it.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skar*
> 
> I dont trust the plunger design (on that polish review side you can see a picture of them).


Saw a video of the Rival 310. Didn't like the fact that the main buttons can make a noise before it even clicks. :/


----------



## Zhuni

Some pros like rattle and pre travel on a hardware level.


----------



## D1namis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Some pros like rattle and pre travel on a hardware level.


Can we not mention Na'Vi and EG team members here?


----------



## fourthavenue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> I got my Rival 310 in the mail just now and the left button is a tiny bit loose. Just enough to make a little rattle when tapping it or shaking the mouse. Not a problem to me. I will come back a bit later when I played with it.


Mine hasnt arrived yet. I'm in Canada. Hopefully they will arrive by this weekend.
Do you have a G900/903? Its buttons are a bit loose too. Just curious to know if Rival 310 is better than that or worse.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Some pros like rattle and pre travel on a hardware level.


----------



## Skar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Saw a video of the Rival 310. Didn't like the fact that the main buttons can make a noise before it even clicks. :/


That is hopefully simply a defect unit.

I was more referring to the rather unique design of the contact points of the button plastic parts to the micro switches.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*


Really? XD

I was of course just poking fun at the kinzu acceleration quote on the SS website ?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Some pros like rattle and pre travel on a hardware level.


Who knew?


----------



## Nilizum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> It is likely placed to match the previous Sensei's sensor placement as it looks like this is SS's replacement or next version of the Sensei. That is a good thing for anyone who still uses the original Sensei or Sensei RAW versions as it will match their current muscle memory so upgrading or switching to it will be easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise the Rival 310's sensor placement appears to match the previous or older version of the Rival. To me it looks like they were trying to keep the things that matter the same and change the things they could without affecting the player's playstyle.
> 
> Side note, I've used plenty of SS, Logitech and Razer mice in the past that have had rattling scrollwheels and had no problem playing with them, not sure what makes them unusable. I guess if I didn't use headphones there might be a noise issue.


If the scaling is correct, then that's pretty good sensor position.


----------



## Wepeel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fourthavenue*
> 
> Mine hasnt arrived yet. I'm in Canada. Hopefully they will arrive by this weekend.
> Do you have a G900/903? Its buttons are a bit loose too. Just curious to know if Rival 310 is better than that or worse.


I don't have a G900 but I do have a G403. The clicks on the G403 are definitely better. It is snappier, crisper and maybe a tad lighter while the Rival 310 is a little mushier, more so on the left button, because of the slight looseness, than the right button.


----------



## vdave123

Got my sensei. Time to test it out


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vdave123*
> 
> Got my sensei. Time to test it out


Did you choose 1 day and live in cali? That's fast!


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vdave123*
> 
> Got my sensei. Time to test it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you choose 1 day and live in cali? That's fast!
Click to expand...

Swedish stores got em in stock yesterday, always 1 day shipping as standard








Ordered the Sensei from Steelseries (bad mistake since the price was more then ordering from Swedish store even with the 10% code)
Ordered a Rival anyway from Swedish store so I get to try that tomorrow.

Sensei from ss store won't arrive until next week I think.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Swedish stores got em in stock yesterday, always 1 day shipping as standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered the Sensei from Steelseries (bad mistake since the price was more then ordering from Swedish store even with the 10% code)
> Ordered a Rival anyway from Swedish store so I get to try that tomorrow.
> 
> Sensei from ss store won't arrive until next week I think.


That's amazing!!

On another note. Why is steelseries doing the same mistake razer did, they put their sensei & rival 310 on amazon under the same page as their original sensei and rival - this means all prior reviews show up for the new products including negative ones. It's better to make it an entirely new page and let it get its own ratings. It also confuses buyers who read the amazon reviews and may be reading outdated 'top voted' information


----------



## vdave123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Did you choose 1 day and live in cali? That's fast!


Haha, I live in England and chose express delivery because I'm impatient









In case anyone was wondering there is zero pretravel or rattling on my copy.


----------



## Straszy

anyone can compare lmb and rmb with g pro ?


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vdave123*
> 
> Haha, I live in England and chose express delivery because I'm impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone was wondering there is zero pretravel or rattling on my copy.


that's a good start...

I was debating trying this one until I saw the review with pre-travel and rattle. those would just drive me nuts.


----------



## austinmrs

I really cant decide between the Rival or the Sensei


----------



## the1onewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I really cant decide between the Rival or the Sensei


Same :/
There's no rush I suppose. These things always have a massive price drop after a few months.


----------



## Ashbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> that's a good start...
> 
> I was debating trying this one until I saw the review with pre-travel and rattle. those would just drive me nuts.


yeah, it sucks for SS that the Rival version they sent to Rocketjumpninja has some serious issues. that pretravel and rattle would seriously annoy me.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashbury*
> 
> yeah, it sucks for SS that the Rival version they sent to Rocketjumpninja has some serious issues. that pretravel and rattle would seriously annoy me.


Same, sent 2 tweets to SS about this (1 for scroll wheel rattle on Sensei and other the pre-travel and rattle on Rival), even asked on their AMA but just seemed like they put in a couple of sales people instead of engineers so my question got ignored there too.
Hopefully this is a pre production issue and everyone who receives theirs will have no problem. However I'm not prepared to be the test candidate


----------



## CorruptBE

And... Dammit I bought another mouse.

Should arrive this week or early next week.


----------



## gunit2004

What is with these huge brands and their awful mouse buttons these days? Logitech, Steelseries? Did they suddenly forget how to do mouse buttons? G Pro and G403 QC was garbage. Now Steelseries too? Roccat too from what I've read. People need to stop being so accepting of these flaws, they are not small issues at all.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> What is with these huge brands and their awful mouse buttons these days? Logitech, Steelseries? Did they suddenly forget how to do mouse buttons? G Pro and G403 QC was garbage. Now Steelseries too? Roccat too from what I've read. People need to stop being so accepting of these flaws, they are not small issues at all.


yep, still playing with my wobbly scroll wheel G403 since release, hope my sensei 310 doesnt come like that but at least ill be used to it if it does lol.
my GPro came to me with no flaws at all. i added some gloss varnish to it to make it more grippy but i really dont like it because of the slanted sides. wish they never did that. so hoping the new sensei can fill that roll for me.

not that im making excuses for them but its not uncommon with mice from these big companies to have issues with the first batch but its not just big companies that have these QC issues. My ninox aurora came with a host of things wrong with it (piece of plasitc stuck between a mouse button and the shell? you couldnt even click the button. how did that pass QC??) last time i buy something from them thats for sure. i cant believe the guy is still in business honestly, pretty much proof of what you said right there but for a small business.

i've also had a bunch of steelseries mice and none of them had any QC issues, that includes vanilla sensei, kana v2 and a sensei raw.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> What is with these huge brands and their awful mouse buttons these days? Logitech, Steelseries? Did they suddenly forget how to do mouse buttons? G Pro and G403 QC was garbage. Now Steelseries too? Roccat too from what I've read. People need to stop being so accepting of these flaws, they are not small issues at all.


Haven't really used the g403, but the g pro and g303 have the best buttons I've ever used. What do you prefer? In concept I'm pretty sure almost everyone here would agree separating the buttons from the rest of the Shell is a good idea. If there are QC problems that is a different issue.


----------



## omnislash63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> And... Dammit I bought another mouse.


ahah we all know this feeling.


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Haven't really used the g403, but the g pro and g303 have the best buttons I've ever used. What do you prefer? In concept I'm pretty sure almost everyone here would agree separating the buttons from the rest of the Shell is a good idea. If there are QC problems that is a different issue.


I also have a G303 on my desk at the moment and agree it's probably got the best clicks of all my mice.

G Pro was okay I suppose (if you were to be lucky enough to get one without issues), but QC ruined it for me (as well as not being able to get used to the rounded sides). The right mouse button was squishy. And seeing the hundreds of stories here on the forum about others experiencing the same, it is a widespread issue and you have to basically play a lottery to get a good G Pro? That's pathetic IMO.

IMO G303 still > G Pro and G403.


----------



## Venrar




----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vdave123*
> 
> Got my sensei. Time to test it out


Congrats, now give us the low down.









All this wait and speculation. I enjoyed the Fnatic version a long time ago. I'm not going to be able to resist this one, I'll try to wait for some members input. Sensei 310 might be a tad to heavy for me, we'll see.

Not fond of Rival right handed ergo, looks like a G403...meh. Also what's with the naming scheme doesn't make sense? Sensei 360 would have made more sense.

_Updated OP with some specs and pics._


----------



## PrincessSlipper

Can we got close up shots of the bottom focusing in on the lens area from multiple angles? I want to see the angle/orientation of the sensor and to try and figure out what that 2nd thing is there that isn't a prism. I'd also like feedback on the feel of different CPI steps. This sized sensor is supposed to be a 900 but the 3366 is 800 CPI 1:1.

From what I can tell that 2nd thing is a reader for the light particulate matter for a sensor that is slightly angled. They say 1:1 at 800 CPI with clean polling on their site on a specific good mousepad. No surface tuning as far as I can tell. It probably does a mapped scale given the 100 CPI steppings (i.e. aliasing) which loses fine details in the shrink. I think it probably turns everything off and becomes a normal mouse at low speeds which avoids this aliasing problem. It's absolutely a variable framerate device; it's the only way to get m0ar CPI out of the thing.

Oh, and that sensor position and click sound is funny.


----------



## cainy1991

Damn it!

I just got a new mouse last week... Annnd it looks like I will be ordering one this week too..

I used my OG Sensei up until last year when a drop finally killed it, I have been through about 15 different mice since....
Regardless of the horrid sensor, the shape was just about as good as it gets (or as good I have ever found, even if a little small)

So I really wish they hadn't messed with the shape, grip & side buttons...

I would have happily paid $100+ if they had just used the old sensei shell and slapped a 3330-3360 in there.


----------



## PrincessSlipper

This might be better in terms of 1000hz execution at exactly 800 and 400 CPI.


----------



## PrincessSlipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skar*
> 
> That is hopefully simply a defect unit.
> 
> I was more referring to the rather unique design of the contact points of the button plastic parts to the micro switches.


I like it when mice do that because it breaks up the click force if you're an aggressive user. Otherwise it can beat up your knuckle really badly. It also makes the button easier to ride when you need to. Like, it diffuses and then the button comes up quicker because of that. It's technically slower and thus "worse" but something like that you can actually use all day.


----------



## Skar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrincessSlipper*
> 
> I like it when mice do that because it breaks up the click force if you're an aggressive user. Otherwise it can beat up your knuckle really badly. It also makes the button easier to ride when you need to. Like, it diffuses and then the button comes up quicker because of that. It's technically slower and thus "worse" but something like that you can actually use all day.


Thats a load of crap for me, but hey, whatever works for you. You can save some money by just asking for an RMAed unit then.


----------



## SynergyCB

Damn, got my shipping info, but UPS says it wont be delivered until Tuesday August 8th. Was hoping to get it by Friday


----------



## fuzzybass

I think it's silly when some of you nitpick for "QC" issues on "button pre-travel", "mouse wheel rattle", and other random stuff like that. There will always be variance with things like that (it's called manufacturing tolerance), unless you want your mice to cost $400.

Now, I understand some copies of the G403 had pretty bad mouse wheel rattle - I saw the videos, and yes, it was quite loud - but it's like some people took that too far and expect there to be absolutely zero variance between mice. It just doesn't work that way.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> I saw the videos, and yes, it was quite loud - but it's like some people took that too far and expect there to be absolutely zero variance between mice. It just doesn't work that way.


Correct, you might expect that level of super-high quality from Countries like Japan and South Korea (Leopold and Realforce) but again, have a look at where it's made at the bottom of your latest product.

Also they make thousands of these devices, which do not undergo any level of quality assurance because it would cost extra and slow down production and distribution.

All you have is the typical RMA process to filter out the badly made models out of the current range being sold worldwide. In effect they are relying upon the CUSTOMER to inspect each device bought and to put through the appropriate procedure.

Welcome to hard-core capitalism, in which you have to work harder for the price of this device and expect no reward, except maybe a functioning item







.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> I think it's silly when some of you nitpick for "QC" issues on "button pre-travel", "mouse wheel rattle", and other random stuff like that. There will always be variance with things like that (it's called manufacturing tolerance), unless you want your mice to cost $400.
> 
> Now, I understand some copies of the G403 had pretty bad mouse wheel rattle - I saw the videos, and yes, it was quite loud - but it's like some people took that too far and expect there to be absolutely zero variance between mice. It just doesn't work that way.


I like how I can buy 10 of the same keyboard, Xbox One controller, PS4 controller, 360 controller, PS3 controller, pair of Sennheiser headphones, and bet my life on all of them being extremely consistent with each other.

Mouse manufacturers are just garbage, like display panel manufacturers.
The tolerances are nonexistent, like as long as it turns on and registers all the buttons its good to go.
There are 3 moving parts they need to not mess up. *3*
Left click, right click, scroll wheel. Ruin the 2 side buttons if you're gonna ruin something


----------



## andymilky

I live in Sydney, ordered both a Rival 310 and Sensei 310 from Steelseries website on Tuesday and they are currently with the delivery driver, should be arriving in the next 1-2 hours


----------



## j0hnnycsgo

Ordered the Rival as soon as the page opened, still haven't received any shipping notification


----------



## fuzzybass

Quote:


> I like how I can buy 10 of the same keyboard, Xbox One controller, PS4 controller, 360 controller, PS3 controller, pair of Sennheiser headphones, and bet my life on all of them being extremely consistent with each other.
> 
> Mouse manufacturers are just garbage, like display panel manufacturers.
> The tolerances are nonexistent, like as long as it turns on and registers all the buttons its good to go.
> There are 3 moving parts they need to not mess up. *3*
> Left click, right click, scroll wheel. Ruin the 2 side buttons if you're gonna ruin something










Not sure why you're pretending to know what goes into manufacturing these products. Yea, some products will have better tolerances than others... because they're completely different products - the tolerances of a bicycle will be different than that of an automobile, for example. There could be some design differences that cause one type of product to have more inconsistency than others (like VA/TN panels vs. IPS panels).

So... yea. Unless you know exactly what goes into manufacturing these products, I'm not sure you're in position to judge.


----------



## Skar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> ...The tolerances are nonexistent, like as long as it turns on and registers all the buttons its good to go....


"Nonexistent" is a strong word.

2 examples:

Omron D2FC-F-7N 60+-15grf OF
ALPS EC10 3+-2mN*m detent torque force.

Thats on one hand +-20% tolerance and on the other hand a +- 66% tolerance on component level.

Even the beloved Cherry keys have a +-20% tolerance.

You can however argue that you believe the tolerances to be under better control or less noticeable in other product categories.

For your sennheiser example I would ask you to buy 10 and compare the clamping force of the ear pads of the 10 units. With enough units this should also come up as an estimated +-20% tolerance.

Just the tolerance for a click feeling of a mouse has a little more impact than the clamping force of the headset and also, thanks for having usually more than one button, its easier to compare.


----------



## the1onewolf

Actually Sennheiser has some notoriously bad QC flops especially in their mid-upper tier headphones:/


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I like how I can buy 10 of the same keyboard, Xbox One controller, PS4 controller, 360 controller, PS3 controller, pair of Sennheiser headphones, and bet my life on all of them being extremely consistent with each other.
> 
> Mouse manufacturers are just garbage, like display panel manufacturers.
> The tolerances are nonexistent, like as long as it turns on and registers all the buttons its good to go.
> There are 3 moving parts they need to not mess up. *3*
> Left click, right click, scroll wheel. Ruin the 2 side buttons if you're gonna ruin something


The DS3 consistently had issues with the analog sticks losing their clickiness and original DS4 had QC issues with the analog sticks material just disintegrating over time. Not to mention the 5 or 6 Xbox One controllers I've bought over the course of the last 3 years have been inconsistent from them not sitting flat on the table due to the shell, the inconsistency of shoulder button click and feel, along with inconsistent analog stick click feeling.

Your experience isn't a blanket assessment that goes for everyone. Case in point: I have a wired G403, wireless G403 and a G Pro and all of them have no issues (other than all of the same garbage mouse feet). Everyone else on the forum seems to have seen at least one issue commonly reported.


----------



## thompax

Cats prefers braided cables


----------



## NicoNicoNii

Not sure if I should buy a Sensei 310 now, or wait for a possible Rival 110 in the future


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> Actually Sennheiser has some notoriously bad QC flops especially in their mid-upper tier headphones:/


But then they also have like HD600/HD650 which can last over 10 years, like my HD600s.
Only padswaps needed.


----------



## the1onewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> But then they also have like HD600/HD650 which can last over 10 years, like my HD600s.
> Only padswaps needed.


650s are very notorious for the paint chipping. Grrrrrrr
Also kinda known for the headband cracking


----------



## andymilky

Just got both my sensei and rival 310 delivered. The rattle on the sensei is fkn insane, feels like its about to fall apart. The rival is much more solid


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> 650s are very notorious for the paint chipping. Grrrrrrr
> Also kinda known for the headband cracking


The point is the quality control and consistency is on point out of the factory.
It's just a poor design that doesn't stand the test of time, but since everything else about them has stood the test of time they haven't bothered to redesign it.
The bigger your head, the more you pull them away from your ears when you take them off, the faster the headband will wear out.

At least they're guaranteed to be solid for some amount of time, probably many years.
These mice are coming fresh out of the box straight from the factory with problems... like from the post just above


----------



## jsx3

Legit confused why Steelseries 13 year old marketing department is taking shots at Razer. If more information was public, they'd look more ******ed then they already are.


----------



## the1onewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> The point is the quality control and consistency is on point out of the factory.
> It's just a poor design that doesn't stand the test of time, but since everything else about them has stood the test of time they haven't bothered to redesign it.
> The bigger your head, the more you pull them away from your ears when you take them off, the faster the headband will wear out.
> 
> At least they're guaranteed to be solid for some amount of time, probably many years.
> These mice are coming fresh out of the box straight from the factory with problems... like from the post just above


So you're okay with companies giving you bad designs so long as they QC pass and work out of the box?

Also as a sidenote the paint chipping and the headband snapping is a QC issue - it's not supposed to do that if you have a proper HD650


----------



## CeeSA

anyone detected internal pics of the pcb etc?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> So you're okay with companies giving you bad designs so long as they QC pass and work out of the box?
> 
> Also as a sidenote the paint chipping and the headband snapping is a QC issue - it's not supposed to do that if you have a proper HD650


No, but it's preferable to something that shouldn't pass QC, obviously.
And the design is perfect, until one day its not.

So in comparison I can have something perfect that will be perfect for a very long time, or something that is trash from second one.
Why is this even a question?

Afaik headband snapping can happen to any of them if you're not careful with them, but I'm sure some are more fragile than others.


----------



## Br3chtel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> anyone detected internal pics of the pcb etc?


The only thing I've seen yet was in a youtube review: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyBadeQdZUI



"BOW TO THE MASTER"


----------



## the1onewolf

I'm just making the point that you're almost cherry picking and going out of the way to defend/justify brands that you have had no issues with and then pretending like other products don't have issues with QC straight out of the box.

Then you're making blanket statements and proclaiming some products like controllers (which god knows embodies the quintessential crappiest QC) to be basically 10/10 always perfect and many of us know that's not true at all.


----------



## granitov

ITT:

1. Comparing a rather big audio devices manufacturer to rather small peripherial manufacturers.
2. I bet that mouse's mechanical characteristics are stressed more than those of a heaphone when you use them. You would notice more rattling, squeaks and creaks in a mouse than you woul in the headphones, even if their manufacturing tolerances were close.
3. Comparing mice to an input device that is a part (and is almost a heart) of a multimillon dollar gaming console project.
4. Comparing device quality to a LED panel quality. I was, like, what?

And before anyone mentions - I'm more picky about shell quality, small rattling and noises than you think.

Sorry, a bit triggered. On topic (regaring the Sensei) - button pre-travel and wheel scrolling, judjing from a vieo review, are pretty bad. Feet are too far from the eges - gotta ruin the balance for me (judging from the GPro). The gaps between the buttons and the shell look goofy as hell - check the shape and the size. Plain painted and UV-coated milky plastic - a fingerpring magnet. Also, buttons on the right side. Looks like a no-buy for me at the moment. Hoping to see a classic Sensei revamp with (adequately) separated buttons, proper sie grips and no right-side buttons.


----------



## Nivity

Got my Rival 310, ordered it 4pm yesterday was here 10am today









Did a short video with the issues some have had.
No loose buttons on mine, no wobble and no sound even when shaking it way to hard.
Pretravel is good imo, I have the same amount of "flex" before actuation on my G pro as the Rival 310.

Gonna test it but I still think it is a bit too big for me (I only have the first Rival, so not the 300 that shrinked a bit, and original rival is 107grams)

What I did notice is that the Rival 310 is thicker then my original Rival, I actually have an easier time to grip the first Rival then the 310 because 310 is fatter at the back.
G403 still feels smaller in the hand even with it being higher.
Also have a problem reaching forward sidebutton and the scroll slightly compared to G403.
Had problems moving it around fast to sides, up, down etc. I have that problem with G403 somewhat but not to this extent.

Don't know If I will keep it, the store I ordered from does not have free returns so will cost 15$ or so for shipping back, but then again I lose 15$ compared to 5x that If I never use it









Hope my Sensei from SS store will be the same regards to no issues, gonna be annoying to send that back if there are any zz.


----------



## CeeSA

@Br3chtel

thank you. What I can see, is not what I was hoping for....

This internal connector looks like *JST 1.5* size. :/


----------



## predict

Hand size niv? Been wondering myself if i should order sensei or rival at all.. 17.8cm size myself..


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *predict*
> 
> Hand size niv? Been wondering myself if i should order sensei or rival at all.. 17.8cm size myself..


19x9.5 cm ish, 19.5 maybe on length depending on how far i measure.


----------



## realex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> 19x9.5 cm ish, 19.5 maybe on length depending on how far i measure.


have you gotten a shipping confirmation from ss store for your sensei?


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> 650s are very notorious for the paint chipping. Grrrrrrr
> Also kinda known for the headband cracking


Yep, after 12 years my headband cracked. 12 years tho... and it still works.


----------



## Br3chtel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> @Br3chtel
> 
> thank you. What I can see, is not what I was hoping for....
> This internal connector looks like *JST 1.5* size. :/


You're welcome







Oh, so there will be a delay in manufacturing the paracord cables?


----------



## SoFGR

any side by side pics next to EC1-EC2-deathadder-alcor and/or cougar 300m would be nice


----------



## fuzzybass

Quote:


> The point is the quality control and consistency is on point out of the factory.
> It's just a poor design that doesn't stand the test of time, but since everything else about them has stood the test of time they haven't bothered to redesign it.
> The bigger your head, the more you pull them away from your ears when you take them off, the faster the headband will wear out.
> 
> At least they're guaranteed to be solid for some amount of time, probably many years.
> These mice are coming fresh out of the box straight from the factory with problems... like from the post just above
> Edited by Hunched - Today at 12:55 am


The HD-650 is a headphone that debuted at $500. So you're comparing $60 dollar mice to $500 headphones regarding QC, and that makes sense how?

And like other people mentioned, comparing headbands, that are literally just bands of plastic, to mice buttons with much smaller, delicate, and moving parts make absolutely no sense.


----------



## NEXOFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> any side by side pics next to EC1-EC2-deathadder-alcor and/or cougar 300m would be nice


I found this on reddit (310 Compared to: EC1-A, FK1+, ZA11, G403, Rival 300)


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> 19x9.5 cm ish, 19.5 maybe on length depending on how far i measure.
> 
> 
> 
> have you gotten a shipping confirmation from ss store for your sensei?
Click to expand...

Yeah it shipped today, but will not be here until monday-tuesday.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEXOFX*
> 
> I found this on reddit (310 Compared to: EC1-A, FK1+, ZA11, G403, Rival 300)


No pictures from below, bad reddit (i would really like to see a comparison, especially in regards to sensor position, which seems lower than on other mice).

But at least the rival is not a brick anymore and looks like it is actually usable. If only they were lighter.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicoNicoNii*
> 
> Not sure if I should buy a Sensei 310 now, or wait for a possible Rival 110 in the future


Depends on your hands and grip style. Sensei shape is huge for fingertip/hybrid gripping for under 20cm hands.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> @Br3chtel
> 
> thank you. What I can see, is not what I was hoping for....
> This internal connector looks like *JST 1.5* size. :/


Going to make it harder for your cable mod?


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Got my Rival 310, ordered it 4pm yesterday was here 10am today


ordered mine on tuesday.. still not here.. I think the ship that had the truck on board has sunk into the Baltic sea. Or the truck caught fire and drove of a cliff or something







No updates on the tracking since the 2nd 1.48 am


----------



## cainy1991

Sooo what the hell is up with the shipping prices SS are charging for these?

I just went to order a sensei and it said $39usd shipping to Australia...
I have had 40 inch long- 5 Kilogram Bass guitars sent from Korea for less than that....


----------



## woll3

>Do marketing at SS

>Google "Mouse Forum"

>See ocn

> see some words, dont know what they mean but sounds good

>ctrl+c, ctrl v

>put on sunglasses and call mama to praise me


----------



## D1namis

Soooooo TrueMove69 is a Raw 3360 with a custom lens confirmed?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> >Google "Mouse Forum"
> >See ocn


the google search journeyman


----------



## unplayed namer

my first impressions on the sensei 310:

shape: it feels quite a bit bigger than the DM 1 pro S, but in a good way. It is still rather low profile and appears not too bulky, although the grip width is quite a bit larger; therefore resting ring-finger and pinky on the right side works better than on the DM1 pro S

sensor: as expected by a 3360-based sensor no problems in the dpi area I use (max 1600). The Sensor position is damn far back. I am unsure whether I can get used to that. For the beginning it feels really awkward, when doing semi-circular movements
*EDIT: the position is actually a real problem to me. I doubt I want to waste time getting used to it, as it just feels unnatural having the sensor sit that far back. On the older Sensei or DM1 Pro S the sensor was rather far in the back as well, but those did not end as flat as the new sensei 310 does on the palm side. This becomes really obvious the more I play*

coating/ Sidegrips: that silicon-sidegrips are definitely better than the usual rubber grips Steelseries and others use, I'd prefer the whole mouse to be like the coating on the top. The top coating is a tiny bit rough and feels really great. no sweating so far, although it's damn hot in my room.

cable: a bit thick, but quite flexible and no braided: 95/100 points. Only wireless and CeeSa's paracords felt better imo.

wheel: I personally don't like the mushy steps, way to undefined. Clicking the mouse wheel in feels rather good though.

main buttons: BOTH buttons rattle insanely when shaking it. This is the most ridiculous rattling I had on a gaming mouse so far. Not as fatal as hearing the G303's lens rattle, but definitely feels bad. There also is quite a bit of pre-travel on both buttons. The gap between the triggers and the rest of the shall is not noticeable to me when playing. If you are scared of getting dirt into your mouse, wash your hands, you filthy little .....









side buttons: shape, placement, size, actuation pressure: everything is great. I am always unsure whether to buy a mouse with 4 side buttons, cause they might be in the way. On the Sensei 310 I have no fears of that ever happening. Nothing to complain here, really great side buttons

glides: ok for now. Not the best I ever used, but usually the feel of the glides changes after some more hours of use, so I cannot really say more regarding the glides right now

Conclusion:
The Sensei appears to be a solid ambidextrous mouse overall, but for sure is not perfect. The wheel is simply bad and the amount of rattle on the main buttons is a joke. The rest of the mouse is pretty damn fine though.
If you want an ambi with a top sensor, but don't want to go for a Logitech g900 this one is worth a look, as it is a fair amount cheaper, but also lacks a lot of the features and quality the g900 would offer.
*Edit: As mentioned above the sensor position is too far to the back. Combined with the palm side of the mouse being flatter than old Sensei/sensei clones this gets even more obvious and feels really unnatural, at least for me. When playing games with rather linear aim like CSGo this might not be as big of a problem as it is in games where you aim in more diverse patterns*; e.g. Quake, TF2, Dirty Bomb, and similar ...


----------



## CeeSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Going to make it harder for your cable mod?


exactly.

Another thing... From the pic I cant't even see the socket (to plug the connector in)

If someone comes aware of better pics etc, pls let me know. I am short at time atm to do it by myself. Thank you.


----------



## DadeBound

@CeeSA I hope I'm not mistaken and that is what you meant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> Another thing... From the pic I cant't even see the socket (to plug the connector in)
> 
> If someone comes aware of better pics etc, pls let me know. I am short at time atm to do it by myself. Thank you.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> exactly.
> Another thing... From the pic I cant't even see the socket (to plug the connector in)
> 
> If someone comes aware of better pics etc, pls let me know. I am short at time atm to do it by myself. Thank you.


http://www.test-gear.pl/testy-i-recenzje/myszki/steelseries-sensei-310/
From Test-Gear.pl review


----------



## Br3chtel

Sooo I got my Rival 310 and I have to say I'm quite impressed.









As I got my Rival 700 I thought "oh, thats such a good shape (for me) but it's to weighty"...and the Rival 310 feels almost as "light" as the G-Pro, nice








The top-"coating", as soon as I know its only a plastic shell, feels great and kinda has a rubbery touch, the sidegrips are also better to grip than I've expected.
Sizewise it's a good fit as a "hyprid" palm/claw-grip user (my hands are about 18 x 9 cm).
I can easily reach the sidebutton with the thumb and they have a good tactile feedback.
My mouse has no rattle at all and the "pretravel" of M1/M2 is next to nothing, they even have a better click than the Rival 700 imo.
The wheel is okay, nothing groundbreaking, feels almost as the IE 3.0 wheel (when it's new) with a bit more defined steps, M3 clicks okay with no accidental scrolling while clicking.
The glide is quite good for stock feet on my Goliathus Control but I'll replace them as soon as there are some qpad, or hyperglide alternatives.
And last but not least the cable, the cable is for shure no paracord cable, but it's some of the best stock cable in the last years: light, flexible and rubber.

The sensor feels like a good implementation of a 3360, the rest goes to our sensor gurus to find out.

All in all:
I've expected worse and got suprised with it. Without hesitation it will replace my G-Pro.

I'm happy - time for some gaming


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unplayed namer*
> 
> my first impressions on the sensei 310:
> 
> shape: it feels quite a bit bigger than the DM 1 pro S, but in a good way. It is still rather low profile and appears not too bulky, although the grip width is quite a bit larger; therefore resting ring-finger and pinky on the right side works better than on the DM1 pro S
> 
> sensor: as expected by a 3360-based sensor no problems in the dpi area I use (max 1600). The Sensor position is damn far back. I am unsure whether I can get used to that. For the beginning it feels really awkward, when doing semi-circular movements
> 
> coating/ Sidegrips: that silicon-sidegrips are definitely better than the usual rubber grips Steelseries and others use, I'd prefer the whole mouse to be like the coating on the top. The top coating is a tiny bit rough and feels really great. no sweating so far, although it's damn hot in my room.
> 
> cable: a bit thick, but quite flexible and no braided: 95/100 points. Only wireless and CeeSa's paracords felt better imo.
> 
> wheel: I personally don't like the mushy steps, way to undefined. Clicking the mouse wheel in feels rather good though.
> 
> main buttons: BOTH buttons rattle insanely when shaking it. This is the most ridiculous rattling I had on a gaming mouse so far. Not as fatal as hearing the G303's lens rattle, but definitely feels bad. There also is quite a bit of pre-travel on both buttons. The gap between the triggers and the rest of the shall is not noticeable to me when playing. If you are scared of getting dirt into your mouse, wash your hands, you filthy little .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side buttons: shape, placement, size, actuation pressure: everything is great. I am always unsure whether to buy a mouse with 4 side buttons, cause they might be in the way. On the Sensei 310 I have no fears of that ever happening. Nothing to complain here, really great side buttons
> 
> glides: ok for now. Not the best I ever used, but usually the feel of the glides changes after some more hours of use, so I cannot really say more regarding the glides right now
> 
> Conclusion:
> The Sensei appears to be a solid ambidextrous mouse overall, but for sure is not perfect. The wheel is simply bad and the amount of rattle on the main buttons is a joke. The rest of the mouse is pretty damn fine though.
> If you want an ambi with a top sensor, but don't want to go for a Logitech g900 this one is worth a look, as it is a fair amount cheaper, but also lacks a lot of the features and quality the g900 would offer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br3chtel*
> 
> Sooo I got my Rival 310 and I have to say I'm quite impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I got my Rival 700 I thought "oh, thats such a good shape (for me) but it's to weighty"...and the Rival 310 feels almost as "light" as the G-Pro, nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top-"coating", as soon as I know its only a plastic shell, feels great and kinda has a rubbery touch, the sidegrips are also better to grip than I've expected.
> Sizewise it's a good fit as a "hyprid" palm/claw-grip user (my hands are about 18 x 9 cm).
> I can easily reach the sidebutton with the thumb and they have a good tactile feedback.
> My mouse has no rattle at all and the "pretravel" of M1/M2 is next to nothing, they even have a better click than the Rival 700 imo.
> The wheel is okay, nothing groundbreaking, feels almost as the IE 3.0 wheel (when it's new) with a bit more defined steps, M3 clicks okay with no accidental scrolling while clicking.
> The glide is quite good for stock feet on my Goliathus Control but I'll replace them as soon as there are some qpad, or hyperglide alternatives.
> And last but not least the cable, the cable is for shure no paracord cable, but it's some of the best stock cable in the last years: light, flexible and rubber.
> 
> The sensor feels like a good implementation of a 3360, the rest goes to our sensor gurus to find out.
> 
> All in all:
> I've expected worse and got suprised with it. Without hesitation it will replace my G-Pro.
> 
> I'm happy - time for some gaming


Thank you both for sharing. Seems QC for SS is no different to Logitech hit or miss. I'm not surprised though it is what it is. I'm still looking at a new sensei.

Keep the thoughts coming on them.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> The HD-650 is a headphone that debuted at $500. So you're comparing $60 dollar mice to $500 headphones regarding QC, and that makes sense how?
> 
> And like other people mentioned, comparing headbands, that are literally just bands of plastic, to mice buttons with much smaller, delicate, and moving parts make absolutely no sense.


That's just his M.O. Will routinely make posts like that and should you have a decent copy of anything he'll try to make you feel bad about it.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Test-Gear.pl review


Yeah, but it's just a light disassembly though. I assume the guy just wants to save on bandwidth, which I think is quite understandable.

Once chinese reviewers get their hands on them we'll eventually see a thorough disassembly of both.


----------



## Nivity

Yeah my Rival 310 was perfect in every aspect regards to scroll, buttons etc.
Already packed it down, sending it back, will never be able to use it.
I can even use the first Rival better because it was thinner in the back.

Just way to big for me, shame when you get a perfect copy and cannot use the mouse itself









Hoping for a perfect Sensei 310 copy as well.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Yeah my Rival 310 was perfect in every aspect regards to scroll, buttons etc.
> Already packed it down, sending it back, will never be able to use it.
> I can even use the first Rival better because it was thinner in the back.
> 
> Just way to big for me, shame when you get a perfect copy and cannot use the mouse itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for a perfect Sensei 310 copy as well.


Don't worry, your luck will be you'll love the sensei but have some defect. It's just Murphy's law.


----------



## TristanL

arrived at my neighbors while I was at work, but my two weeks of vacation start tomorrow and then there will be enough time to test and game











if you want i can make some comparison pictures with the G403, "old"/Rival 300, EC1-A, XAI (Sensei), Intelli 1.1/3.0


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> arrived at my neighbors while I was at work, but my two weeks of vacation start tomorrow and then there will be enough time to test and game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want i can make some comparison pictures with the G403, "old"/Rival 300, EC1-A, XAI (Sensei), Intelli 1.1/3.0


Please!


----------



## Ramla777

Has anyone checked the click latency on the rival 310 and sensei yet?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Yeah my Rival 310 was perfect in every aspect regards to scroll, buttons etc.
> Already packed it down, sending it back, will never be able to use it.
> I can even use the first Rival better because it was thinner in the back.
> 
> Just way to big for me, shame when you get a perfect copy and cannot use the mouse itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for a perfect Sensei 310 copy as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, your luck will be you'll love the sensei but have some defect. It's just Murphy's law.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but if that happens at least I found a new mouse I like








So that is half the battle won! hehe


----------



## andymilky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thank you both for sharing. Seems QC for SS is no different to Logitech hit or miss. I'm not surprised though it is what it is. I'm still looking at a new sensei.
> 
> Keep the thoughts coming on them.


I have both mice, and I think the QC is mainly just an issue for the sensei. The rattle and build quality on the sensei 310 is terrible, i could not really recommend anyone buying it at this stage, but I am really happy with the rival 310


----------



## CorruptBE

Blegh they're using GLS as a delivery company. I hope I'm home when they deliver it. I've literally nearly lost packages in "mail limbo" thanks to GLS back in the past. I actually prefer companies that will drop it off at a "nearest pick-up point" if you're not home.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> arrived at my neighbors while I was at work, but my two weeks of vacation start tomorrow and then there will be enough time to test and game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want i can make some comparison pictures with the G403, "old"/Rival 300, EC1-A, XAI (Sensei), Intelli 1.1/3.0


Would be nice to get some side by side pics with the g403 and IE3.0 from below.


----------



## unplayed namer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Would be nice to get some side by side pics with the g403 and IE3.0 from below.






as I mentioned earlier, the sensor is damn far to the back on the sensei.


----------



## coldc0ffee

I have a Sensei 310 coming in tomorrow, I'll be back to update on the QC of my unit.


----------



## Syn247

Anyone know how much weight can be removed from the Sensei by removing one pair of the side buttons & their switches? And how difficult would it be to do this?

96g is too heavy now that I've been using 80-84g mice for the past year. I'd like to get the weight below 90 at least, but would prefer not to have to get too hacky with the innards.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syn247*
> 
> Anyone know how much weight can be removed from the Sensei by removing one pair of the side buttons & their switches? And how difficult would it be to do this?
> 
> 96g is too heavy now that I've been using 80-84g mice for the past year. I'd like to get the weight below 90 at least, but would prefer not to have to get too hacky with the innards.


Correction 92.1 grams = sensei


----------



## vdave123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unplayed namer*
> 
> as I mentioned earlier, the sensor is damn far to the back on the sensei.


Yep, definitely noticeable and takes time to adjust to.

I've been playing FPS with my Sensei 310 for two days now - here are my observations as a claw/fingertip gripper with 20x10.5cm hands.

- It feels heavier than I expected. Not unusable, but not nimble either.
- The cable is pretty good. Not quite Zowie level but better than the Nixeus Revel.
- I don't ever hit the side buttons on the right side accidentally
- No rattle or pretravel. The scroll wheel feels surprisingly good.
- Glide is very good (tested on QCK and GS-R) Smooth with good stopping power.
- Sensor position makes the mouse feel 'different' to my FK2. Feels a lot like when I tried the Ninox Venator. Not bad as such, just different. Had to increased my sensitivity from 3.9 to 4.5 @ 800 DPI in Overwatch (and similar in CSGO) to feel comfortable.
- Clicks are very good. Very crisp.

I seem to miss easy shots sometimes but hit some ridiculous ones. Not drawing any conclusions yet as I'm still getting used to it. Overall it seems like a very good mouse...time will tell if I stick with it.


----------



## BRS13

Bought both and really liking each of them so far. Have hit some incredible shots in BF4 with the Sensei and very consistant with the Rival. It's going to be hard to pick one to stick with. Very very pleased so far. Build quality on both are good. No complaints.


----------



## unplayed namer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Correction 92.1 grams = sensei



my sensei 310 is 97gramms. Or are you talking about the old Sensei?


----------



## coldc0ffee

That's strange, Steelseries' website says it is supposed to be 92.1g, but so far it seems to actually be 95g in some cases and apparently as high as 97g


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unplayed namer*
> 
> 
> my sensei 310 is 97gramms. Or are you talking about the old Sensei?


Oh wow, no I got my info from thier web page listed weight 92.1.

https://steelseries.com/gaming-mice/sensei-310

This might change things for me as I don't like above 90 grams personally, 92.1 would have been a stretch but 97....meh, now I'm bummed.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

RJN's scale (2:13) also showed 96 g, so either SS' or these two's scales aren't calibrated or SS weighed it using magic. Pick your choice people


----------



## Wepeel

Could it be because of the cable? I assume SS weighs it without a cable attached at all, but with the cable installed it looks like it's routed from the front all the way to the back of the mouse. Or does cable not weigh that much?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpedingMadness*
> 
> RJN's scale (2:13) also showed 96 g, so either SS' or these two's scales aren't calibrated or SS weighed it using magic. Pick your choice people


Yeah steel-series advertising it at a lower weight makes me almost feel like when I found out my 970's only had 3.5 GB VRAM really not 4 GB like I thought I bought.









Only this doesn't effect actual function, so we'll get them to come clean on thier web page.

Update , reached out to a contact at SS , see what happens.


----------



## madbrayniak

I am wondering how the cable is held in the different measurements. If it is dangling off the table vs. being held by a bungee can make a difference.

Sounds like people are pretty happy with them so far. Looking forward to reading more about others experiences.


----------



## andymilky

Trying to RMA this bad Sensei 310, Steelseries support don't even have them listed as products in their RMA ticket list so you can't select it

This company has learnt nothing in the last 10 years


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> I am wondering how the cable is held in the different measurements. If it is dangling off the table vs. being held by a bungee can make a difference.


Take a mouse. Cut any visible part of the cable off from the outside of the mouse. Weigh. Voila! You now have the weight w/o cable.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Take a mouse. Cut any visible part of the cable off from the outside of the mouse. Weigh. Voila! You now have the weight w/o cable.


Yes but what about the pictures of them being on the scale such as posted above, it's lit up so it has to be plugged in, but how is the cable hanging.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Oh, those? Yeah, well I doubt many people are willing to do the method manufacturers use. If they did, they would get ~92g on their scales.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andymilky*
> 
> Trying to RMA this bad Sensei 310, Steelseries support don't even have them listed as products in their RMA ticket list so you can't select it
> 
> This company has learnt nothing in the last 10 years


Just select the sensei and upload your receipt. They will accept it, just mention that the 310 isn't on the list


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Take a mouse. Cut any visible part of the cable off from the outside of the mouse. Weigh. Voila! You now have the weight w/o cable.


I'm sure that's what it is.

Or add a CeeSA paracord and voila, same result.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Take a mouse. Cut any visible part of the cable off from the outside of the mouse. Weigh. Voila! You now have the weight w/o cable.


Eh, for other mice people get measurements close to the listed values without doing that. SS probably just removed the cable entirely so it's missing the 4-5g of cable/connector inside.

Either way not as bad as Finalmouse back in the day with their listing that was 10-12g off.


----------



## Skar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Eh, for other mice people get measurements close to the listed values without doing that. SS probably just removed the cable entirely so it's missing the 4-5g of cable/connector inside.


+1 thinking that.


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unplayed namer*
> 
> as I mentioned earlier, the sensor is damn far to the back on the sensei.


The sensor location is the same as the previous versions of the Sensei which is a good thing for anyone that was still using the older versions.


----------



## Nilizum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> The sensor location is the same as the previous versions of the Sensei which is a good thing for anyone that was still using the older versions.


Man are you sure? I mean I saw the pics and it kinda look lower. Sensei was 60/125 or 61/125. Sensei 310 looks maybe 58/125 or 59/125. For this shape, anything lower than 59/125 will mess people's aim up.


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> Man are you sure? I mean I saw the pics and it kinda look lower. Sensei was 60/125 or 61/125. Sensei 310 looks maybe 58/125 or 59/125. For this shape, anything lower than 59/125 will mess people's aim up.


Yep, the hole is misleading but the placement or location of the sensor itself is the same.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> Yep, the hole is misleading but the placement or location of the sensor itself is the same.


It would technically be in a different place though, wouldn't it? They said the new mice are about 1% smaller.


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> It would technically be in a different place though, wouldn't it? They said the new mice are about 1% smaller.


Doubtful. Besides which version is it 1% smaller than? Xai, Sensei, Sensei RAW, the other game branded Sensei models? They are all different sizes.


----------



## smcelroy86

Spent the day using the Rival 310, for some reason I actually like the in hand feel of the old Rival 300 better even though the lighter weight of the 310 is great. Mine has no QC issues at all as of yet, overall pretty pleased thus far.


----------



## daniel0731ex




----------



## Straifer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smcelroy86*
> 
> Spent the day using the Rival 310, for some reason I actually like the in hand feel of the old Rival 300 better even though the lighter weight of the 310 is great. Mine has no QC issues at all as of yet, overall pretty pleased thus far.


I'm with this guy! Rival 310 - no issues bar changing my grip a little. This is the first mouse in a long time I haven't decided to change the feet/cable or weight. Big +1 Steelseries!


----------



## unplayed namer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Eh, for other mice people get measurements close to the listed values without doing that. SS probably just removed the cable entirely so it's missing the 4-5g of cable/connector inside.
> 
> Either way not as bad as Finalmouse back in the day with their listing that was 10-12g off.


That is what they do.
And I do not blame them for doing so, as many manufacturers don't do else. For me it is only disturbing that most of those review sites on the internet take that 92 gramm weight SS claims and write into their review that it does weigh 92 gramms, without checking if that is true, or what even weighs 92 gramms.


----------



## Saellan

Long time lurker here who thought I could try to make a meaningful first post with some impressions of the Rival 310 after about a days use, seeing as not that many people have gotten their hands on it yet









*Some background info for reference:* I have about 19 x 10 cm hands and my main mouse for the last few years has been the EC1-A. Coming from an I.E. 3.0 I've always favored larger mice and my grip can probably be described as some kind of hybrid between palm and relaxed claw (I rest my palm on the mouse and hold my index finger like a regular palm grip, but claw my middle finger on M2). My issue with the EC1-A is that I feel like it doesn't support a true palm grip that well with the hump towards the front that causes your hand to rest almost completely on the mouse pad. I've found that humps toward the back such as ZA11, Rival 300 and HyperX Pulsefire fills the hand better for my grip style and allows some of the hands weight to rest on the mouse itself rather than the pad, which feels better and less straining to me. The exception to this "shape rule" was the flatter FK1+ which also fills my hand very well.

I've tried out a bunch of mice including the ZA11, FK1+, Rival 300, Sensei, G403, Deathadder 2013, HyperX Pulsefire, Revel and Neon M50 during the last couple of months. I'll draw some parallels to the Rival 300 and the Zowie mice since I imagine a lot of people interested in the 310 are familiar with them, but feel free to ask if you want more detailed comparisons with some of the other models! I could also post picture comparisons (for the mice I still own at least) or pics of my grip style if anyone is interested.

Moving on to the Rival 310 I can start off by saying that I was very pleasantly surprised by it overall.

*Shape, weight, sensor placement and feet:* I loved the shape of the Rival 300 but just felt that, while maybe not necessarily heavy per se, it still felt a bit clunky to move around. I narrowed this down to weight balance being off (back heavy), low sensor placement and slow mouse feet compared to the Zowie mice that I was used to.

I was worried that the 310 would feel too small compared to the 300, but it turns out the 310 fits my grip extremely well. Coupled with the lighter weight and improved mouse feet (the glide and feel is actually very near Zowie level, while the 300 was far worse in my experience) it feels great while moving it around as well! However, the sensor still sits lower than I'm used to which made vertical/diagonal movement feel a bit off for the first hours with the mouse.

*Sides:* I've never been a fan of rubberized side grips since I've found that they make the mouse really slippery when you sweat (and my hands always get a bit clammy in a top 10 situation in PUBG for example, which is when you need great grip the most). The Deathadder and Rival 300 side grips were alright but the Pulsefires side grips made that mouse completely unusable for me. I much prefer Zowies sides (i.e. no side grips)!

So what about the silicon sides of the Rival 310? Well, they look similar to the Pulsefires which had me thinking they would be horrible but seem to have actually turned out pretty good. In fact I think they have the best grip out of the mice I've tried that has side grips. To my surprise they're not bad at all even when sweaty! and they are pretty bad, it just took an extra sweaty gaming session to actually notice. It's too early to tell how I rate them compared to Zowies though, I need to give it a few more sweaty rounds of PUBG to really test the grip







It's gonna be a struggle if you have very sweaty hands! Fine if your hands are dry or if you just sweat moderately, but would definitely be better without the grips.

*Coating:* The coating for the rest of the mouse is rough plastic. While not as grippy with dry hands compared to the smooth plastic on the Zowies it still feels good regardless of if you have dry or damp hands.

*Cable:* People have described the 310's cable as flexible but mine hasn't been very cooperative at all yet. It was tightly tucked up in the box and is still pretty stiff and crooked on the second day out of the box despite my best efforts to straighten it, causing some drag on the mouse pad.

*Buttons and scroll wheel:* My fingers have gotten quite a workout from pressing the FK1+ buttons that I've used as my main mouse for the last week or so, and although I was perfectly acclimated to them by now I have to say that it feels good with "normal" buttons again. M1 and M2 aren't nearly as clicky and loud as the FK and ZA clicks and while they're not the most crisp buttons I've ever felt they still feel very good to me. Not as light and mushy as Deathadder clicks, but lighter than the EC for example while still being rather crisp. Barely any pre travel.

The scroll wheel is very.. Scrolly. Scrolling is light and fast but many people will probably feel that the steps are too undefined. The steps aren't very well defined but I still wouldn't describe the scroll as mushy. It's great for browsing and I personally love it, but I can see why some won't appreciate it for gaming. Mine may even be unusually light compared to other Rival 310's, because I feel like accidental scrolling can definitely happen while clicking the scroll which is something others doesn't seem to be experiencing so far. The M3 click is heaps lighter than the Zowies though which I appreciate.

The side buttons are large but still out of the way when just holding the mouse and the clicks feel okay. Relatively high actuation force required though, it's actually very high compared to M1-3 which feels a bit weird now that I actually noticed it. These clicks are pretty loud but have little to no pre travel.

*Build quality:* We've already seen some QC issues with the new SS mice but I'm very pleased to say that my Rival 310 is in perfect condition without any rattling or bad clicks. It feels pretty solid to me overall, but I'm far from an expert in this department and time will tell how the side grips etc. hold up.

*Sensor:* I haven't done any proper sensor tests so all I can say is that it feels very nice and snappy on both my QcK+ and DM Pad. As mentioned earlier in the shape section the sensor position is slightly lower than what I'm used to but it _seems_ to be fine after an acclimation period. Just like the side grips it may be too early to give a final verdict for sensor placement feeling though, since I may still not be 100 % used to it!

*Looks:* I can't stand peripherals (or electronics at all for that matter) that look like space ships ready for take off and way prefer more sober designs. Even if the Rival 310 looks a bit better in reality than in the pictures I really do dislike the look. Fortunately I don't have to stare at it while using it!

*Summary:* Despite how positive this little review turned out I was highly skeptical before getting the mouse. The looks, the smaller size compared to Rival 300, the side grips and the sensor placement all made me hesitant to get it, but I'm very glad I did in the end. The jury is still out regarding the side grips and sensor placement (looking good so far though!), the looks while not my favorite are "ok", but the shape is what really won me over. Combined with a solid overall feel of the buttons and scroll wheel, which are much more pleasant to me than the stiff Zowie buttons and scrolls, it feels very comfortable for casual web browsing as well as gaming and I can't see any reason to not use the Rival 310 as my main driver from now on!

*UPDATE:* Side grips are in fact very slippery if you sweat profusely, unfortunately. It took me a few gaming sessions to notice this since it's fine as long as your hands are dry or just slightly damp. TrancePlant's mod has me intrigued http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/steelseries-rival-sensei-310-discussion/630#post_26266170!

Regarding the other cons; the cable is honestly still pretty stiff but has finally started to loosen up after a few days. Sensor placement feels perfectly fine now that I've gotten used to it and I'm still very happy with the mouse, despite the side grips.


----------



## Zhuni

Just got the 310. There's a tiny amount of rattle from M1 & M2 if I shake it very hard . But no feeling of pre travel or anything like the rjn video. Scroll wheel great and in normal uses is rock solid. Suprised about how much smaller it feels to the 300 oh and M1 and M2 are more even then any other mouse I've used. Literally the same on my copy


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unplayed namer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I mentioned earlier, the sensor is damn far to the back on the sensei.


Thank you for taking the time to take the pictures, much appreciated.


----------



## sh4gz

thank you for this. ever use a logi mx510 518 or g400s. needing to replace my main mouse. was looking into the rival 310 or the logi g403. thoughts? thanks for your time


----------



## Nivity

Got my Sensei 310 as well.
No button rattle, no scroll rattle, no rattle at all when shaking it.
Buttons are very uniform same as my Rival 310, which is uncommon today. Had like 5x logitech Gpro / 403 and none of them was uniform on buttons.
The issue with the huge gaps on the Sensei and Rival 310 buttons are that if you hold the button down and move your finger you can shift the button left,right, that comes with separate buttons, I can do that on G pro, G403 as well but the gap is much smaller so I cannot move it as much. It is more noticable if you try and do it on the 310 mice but not something that you will notice after a while I think unless you OCD over it which I tend to do with small things









Comparing it to the Revel that I love shape wise the Sensei 310 is much thicker (width) and you can feel the weight.
Ofc I hate using a regular cord and that makes the mouse feel much heavier as well, Revel with cord for example feels heavy, but with paracord very light.
My favorite shape of any mice I ever used will continue to be the Revel, it is just 100% perfect for me in every aspect regards to shape, shame everything else is quite meh.

Overall I think the quality is actually really good, I personally like the scroll (seen some that did not like it), it is soft to touch, it is super quiet and quite easy to click.

I am overall impressed with both the Rival and Sensei 310, ofc I got lucky and got good copies, but that is how mice go.
I went through 4 G403 and still did not get a good one so I gave up and used the last one anyway, bought 3x Kone pure Owl and still did not get a good copy so I kept the least crappy one.

The big plus with big brand mice is that hyperglide usually fork up skates even if it takes a while.

Mice today is like buying an IPS 165hz panel, be prepared to return a few or give up









Here comes some random pictures, just took some ambi mice and lined them up with the back against the box.
PS. Sensei Raw rubber coating was horrible, just been in its box for years, it is super sticky and ruined







Same with the Xai I have, lul.


----------



## thompax

thank you for the pictures!


----------



## solz

Short summary of the Rival 310:

Cable: 8/10
Mousefeet: 8/10
Switches: 6/10 (prefer the OG Rival switches)
Build quality: 7,5/10 (some mousewheel rattle on my copy)
Sidegrips: 8/10
Sensor implementation: 8/10 (still need to get used to the 336x comming from a 3310 that i used over 4 years+)
Shape: 7,5/10 (it's early days tho but i prefer the OG Rival shape atm ~19cm hands palm grip)


----------



## Cobain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saellan*
> 
> So what about the silicon sides of the Rival 310? Well, they look similar to the Pulsefires which had me thinking they would be horrible, but seem to have actually turned out pretty good. In fact I think they have the best grip out of the mice I've tried that has side grips. To my surprise they're not bad at all even when sweaty! It's too early to tell how I rate them compared to Zowies though, I need to give it a few more sweaty rounds of PUBG to really test the grip


To be honest, I have no idea what you are talking about. I know it is kind of subjective, but these silicone grips are slippery as hell! They totally ruin the feel of the mouse. I have no connection to the mouse. Huge difference when I switch back to the original Sensei or a G900. Isn't silicone widely used as a lubricant? These grips feel exactly like that.

I'm really on the fence of returning my Sensei 310.


----------



## 0verpowered

Damn, the Sensei 310 looks like it should have been the holy grail of mice (sensei shape, ss build, 3360 sensor), but it looks like its ruined by the sensor positioning?


----------



## Wepeel

I find that the side grips get really slippery when I sweat a little too.


----------



## TrancePlant

I took the side grips off the Rival 310 because no matter what material they make - always slippery to me. It's sooo much better without it







much more grip to my dry hands:




In fact I'm not sure how much weight was shed from doing this but I'll leave that to someone with digital scales; I don't have any unfortunately.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0verpowered*
> 
> Damn, the Sensei 310 looks like it should have been the holy grail of mice (sensei shape, ss build, 3360 sensor), but it looks like its ruined by the sensor positioning?


It has the same sensor positioning as the old Sensei.
So if one thought it was fine this is fine.

I have no problems with the sidegrips. But I got quite dry hands, don't sweat etc, maybe a tiny bit moist after some hours gaming. No problem for me.


----------



## unplayed namer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0verpowered*
> 
> Damn, the Sensei 310 looks like it should have been the holy grail of mice (sensei shape, ss build, 3360 sensor), but it looks like its ruined by the sensor positioning?


exactly this is my main problem. Also the silicon grips drive me insane in between. My grip allows me to only have the thumb and the pinky on the silicon, my ringfinger is also on the side but on border between plastic and silicon. Those two facts make me feel really disconnected from the mouse.
Switching back to the g900 felt so damn awesome after two days of Sensei.

It looked perfect on paper but the sensor position and the silicon grips (+ those rattling main buttons) make this mouse unusable for me.
This is really the first mouse I bought that made me instantly aim way worse in every aspect.

I will return the Sensei 310.

Can someone actually make a side by side comparison of the Rival 310 vs G403 bottom sides? How is the sensor position on the Rival?


----------



## Saellan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cobain*
> 
> To be honest, I have no idea what you are talking about. I know it is kind of subjective, but these silicone grips are slippery as hell! They totally ruin the feel of the mouse. I have no connection to the mouse. Huge difference when I switch back to the original Sensei or a G900. Isn't silicone widely used as a lubricant? These grips feel exactly like that.
> 
> I'm really on the fence of returning my Sensei 310.


Neither the sides nor top coating is nearly as grippy as the OG Sensei or Zowies (the FK literally feels sticky to the touch when your hands are damp) but I've tested some more now and the Rival 310 sides still don't feel very slippery to me even when sweating surprisingly enough, seeing how I too usually hate side grips. But I definitely feel it would be better without the grips, as always.

Sorry to hear that you experience it as slippery as I know how annoying that is! I could barely get enough grip to lift the Pulsefire with damp hands (silly sides that were slanted in the wrong direction + rubber sides =







).


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0verpowered*
> 
> Damn, the Sensei 310 looks like it should have been the holy grail of mice (sensei shape, ss build, 3360 sensor), but it looks like its ruined by the sensor positioning?


I think people are over reacting about this. If it is different then it is so close to the original Sensei that it shouldn't be that hard of an adjustment. I tend to like them a bit further back though because of how I hold the mouse and seems to create a bit more stable aim for me.


----------



## Cobain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> I think people are over reacting about this. If it is different then it is so close to the original Sensei that it shouldn't be that hard of an adjustment. I tend to like them a bit further back though because of how I hold the mouse and seems to create a bit more stable aim for me.


Agreed. Sensor is almost in the same position compared to the original Sensei.


----------



## Zhuni

Rival 310 is no good for me unfortunately. Shape feels a little slippy the angle that drops off on the bottom right doesn't feel as good as it just being rounded and the rubber just feels oily. I still think rubber side grips are a poor solution to good ergonomic as in If they're needed you may want to re-think the shape.


----------



## 0verpowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> I think people are over reacting about this. If it is different then it is so close to the original Sensei that it shouldn't be that hard of an adjustment. I tend to like them a bit further back though because of how I hold the mouse and seems to create a bit more stable aim for me.


I was thinking it'd be like the Nixeus Revel, which is nearly perfect if it wasn't for the crappy buttons. However I think the Revel has a better sensor position, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saellan*
> 
> Long time lurker here who thought I could try to make a meaningful first post with some impressions of the Rival 310 after about a days use, seeing as not that many pheople have gotten their hands on it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Some background info for reference:* I have about 19 x 10 cm hands and my main mouse for the last few years has been the EC1-A. Coming from an I.E. 3.0 I've always favored larger mice and my grip can probably be described as some kind of hybrid between palm and relaxed claw (I rest my palm on the mouse and hold my index finger like a regular palm grip, but claw my middle finger on M2). My issue with the EC1-A is that I feel like it doesn't support a true palm grip that well with the hump towards the front that causes your hand to rest almost completely on the mouse pad. I've found that humps toward the back such as ZA11, Rival 300 and HyperX Pulsefire fills the hand better for my grip style and allows some of the hands weight to rest on the mouse itself rather than the pad, which feels better and less straining to me. The exception to this "shape rule" was the flatter FK1+ which also fills my hand very well.
> 
> I've tried out a bunch of mice including the ZA11, FK1+, Rival 300, Sensei, G403, Deathadder 2013, HyperX Pulsefire, Revel and Neon M50 during the last couple of months. I'll draw some parallels to the Rival 300 and the Zowie mice since I imagine a lot of people interested in the 310 are familiar with them, but feel free to ask if you want more detailed comparisons with some of the other models! I could also post picture comparisons (for the mice I still own at least) or pics of my grip style if anyone is interested.
> 
> Moving on to the Rival 310 I can start off by saying that I was very pleasantly surprised by it overall.
> 
> *Shape, weight, sensor placement and feet:* I loved the shape of the Rival 300 but just felt that, while maybe not necessarily heavy per se, it still felt a bit clunky to move around. I narrowed this down to weight balance being off (back heavy), low sensor placement and slow mouse feet compared to the Zowie mice that I was used to.
> 
> I was worried that the 310 would feel too small compared to the 300, but it turns out the 310 fits my grip extremely well. Coupled with the lighter weight and improved mouse feet (the glide and feel is actually very near Zowie level, while the 300 was far worse in my experience) it feels great while moving it around as well! However, the sensor still sits lower than I'm used to which made vertical/diagonal movement feel a bit off for the first hours with the mouse.
> 
> *Sides:* I've never been a fan of rubberized side grips since I've found that they make the mouse really slippery when you sweat (and my hands always get a bit clammy in a top 10 situation in PUBG for example, which is when you need great grip the most). The Deathadder and Rival 300 side grips were alright but the Pulsefires side grips made that mouse completely unusable for me. I much prefer Zowies sides (i.e. no side grips)!
> 
> So what about the silicon sides of the Rival 310? Well, they look similar to the Pulsefires which had me thinking they would be horrible, but seem to have actually turned out pretty good. In fact I think they have the best grip out of the mice I've tried that has side grips. To my surprise they're not bad at all even when sweaty! It's too early to tell how I rate them compared to Zowies though, I need to give it a few more sweaty rounds of PUBG to really test the grip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coating:* The coating for the rest of the mouse is rough plastic. While not as grippy with dry hands compared to the smooth plastic on the Zowies it still feels good regardless of if you have dry or damp hands.
> 
> *Cable:* People have described the 310's cable as flexible but mine hasn't been very cooperative at all yet. It was tightly tucked up in the box and is still pretty stiff and crooked on the second day out of the box despite my best efforts to straighten it, causing some drag on the mouse pad.
> 
> *Buttons and scroll wheel:* My fingers have gotten quite a workout from pressing the FK1+ buttons that I've used as my main mouse for the last week or so, and although I was perfectly acclimated to them by now I have to say that it feels good with "normal" buttons again. M1 and M2 aren't nearly as clicky and loud as the FK and ZA clicks and while they're not the most crisp buttons I've ever felt they still feel very good to me. Not as light and mushy as Deathadder clicks, but lighter than the EC for example while still being rather crisp. Barely any pre travel.
> 
> The scroll wheel is very.. Scrolly. Scrolling is light and fast but many people will probably feel that the steps are too undefined. The steps aren't very well defined but I still wouldn't describe the scroll as mushy. It's great for browsing and I personally love it, but I can see why some won't appreciate it for gaming. Mine may even be unusually light compared to other Rival 310's, because I feel like accidental scrolling can definitely happen while clicking the scroll which is something others doesn't seem to be experiencing so far. The M3 click is heaps lighter than the Zowies though which I appreciate.
> 
> The side buttons are large but still out of the way when just holding the mouse and the clicks feel okay. Relatively high actuation force required though, it's actually very high compared to M1-3 which feels a bit weird now that I actually noticed it. These clicks are pretty loud but have little to no pre travel.
> 
> *Build quality:* We've already seen some QC issues with the new SS mice but I'm very pleased to say that my Rival 310 is in perfect condition without any rattling or bad clicks. It feels pretty solid to me overall, but I'm far from an expert in this department and time will tell how the side grips etc. hold up.
> 
> *Sensor:* I haven't done any proper sensor tests so all I can say is that it feels very nice and snappy on both my QcK+ and DM Pad. As mentioned earlier in the shape section the sensor position is slightly lower than what I'm used to but it _seems_ to be fine after an acclimation period. Just like the side grips it may be too early to give a final verdict for sensor placement feeling though, since I may still not be 100 % used to it!
> 
> *Looks:* I can't stand peripherals (or electronics at all for that matter) that look like space ships ready for take off and way prefer more sober designs. Even if the Rival 310 looks a bit better in reality than in the pictures I really do dislike the look. Fortunately I don't have to stare at it while using it!
> 
> *Summary:* Despite how positive this little review turned out I was highly skeptical before getting the mouse. The looks, the smaller size compared to Rival 300, the side grips and the sensor placement all made me hesitant to get it, but I'm very glad I did in the end. The jury is still out regarding the side grips and sensor placement (looking good so far though!), the looks while not my favorite are "ok", but the shape is what really won me over. Combined with a solid overall feel of the buttons and scroll wheel, which are much more pleasant to me than the stiff Zowie buttons and scrolls, it feels very comfortable for casual web browsing as well as gaming and I can't see any reason to not use the Rival 310 as my main driver from now on!


Awesome 1st post - welcome to OCN. +1 rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Got my Sensei 310 as well.
> No button rattle, no scroll rattle, no rattle at all when shaking it.
> Buttons are very uniform same as my Rival 310, which is uncommon today. Had like 5x logitech Gpro / 403 and none of them was uniform on buttons.
> The issue with the huge gaps on the Sensei and Rival 310 buttons are that if you hold the button down and move your finger you can shift the button left,right, that comes with separate buttons, I can do that on G pro, G403 as well but the gap is much smaller so I cannot move it as much. It is more noticable if you try and do it on the 310 mice but not something that you will notice after a while I think unless you OCD over it which I tend to do with small things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing it to the Revel that I love shape wise the Sensei 310 is much thicker (width) and you can feel the weight.
> Ofc I hate using a regular cord and that makes the mouse feel much heavier as well, Revel with cord for example feels heavy, but with paracord very light.
> My favorite shape of any mice I ever used will continue to be the Revel, it is just 100% perfect for me in every aspect regards to shape, shame everything else is quite meh.
> 
> Overall I think the quality is actually really good, I personally like the scroll (seen some that did not like it), it is soft to touch, it is super quiet and quite easy to click.
> 
> I am overall impressed with both the Rival and Sensei 310, ofc I got lucky and got good copies, but that is how mice go.
> I went through 4 G403 and still did not get a good one so I gave up and used the last one anyway, bought 3x Kone pure Owl and still did not get a good copy so I kept the least crappy one.
> 
> The big plus with big brand mice is that hyperglide usually fork up skates even if it takes a while.
> 
> Mice today is like buying an IPS 165hz panel, be prepared to return a few or give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes some random pictures, just took some ambi mice and lined them up with the back against the box.
> PS. Sensei Raw rubber coating was horrible, just been in its box for years, it is super sticky and ruined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with the Xai I have, lul.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mice sort of are like IPS monitors







when it comes to QC lol, only mice aren't $600, much less stressful and easier returns.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> I took the side grips off the Rival 310 because no matter what material they make - always slippery to me. It's sooo much better without it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much more grip to my dry hands:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact I'm not sure how much weight was shed from doing this but I'll leave that to someone with digital scales; I don't have any unfortunately.


*When you took those side grips off* , I have 2 questions...

1. was there a sticky residue left over ?

2. Is the shell the same as the rest of the shell or is it different in texture?


----------



## m4nta

I wonder if it's possible to 3d print the sides


----------



## NovaGOD

Currently waiting for both to arrive, judging from previous posts not every unit has rattle/pre-travel so i guess it's a lottery and i should RMA if i don't get a good copy(0% chance to get a good one because i'm always unlucky at these things







)


----------



## scoobied77

My Sensei 310 arrived today.

Scroll wheel (I think) rattles or at least something does inside.

Also I noticed that the feel of the first left side button is quite different to the second left side button and also makes quite a different noise also when pressed.

Have to say it feels quite cheap compared to my Rival 700 which I'll carry on using. The extra weight of the 700 does not bother me as it glides so well on my Dex mouse mat I find it a joy to use.

I've arranged for the Sensei to go back.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scoobied77*
> 
> My Sensei 310 arrived today.
> 
> Scroll wheel (I think) rattles or at least something does inside.
> 
> Also I noticed that the feel of the first left side button is quite different to the second left side button and also makes quite a different noise also when pressed.
> 
> Have to say it feels quite cheap compared to my Rival 700 which I'll carry on using. The extra weight of the 700 does not bother me as it glides so well on my Dex mouse mat I find it a joy to use.
> 
> I've arranged for the Sensei to go back.


Send me the unwanted sensei, ill make good use of it









For real though, strongly considering either the Sensei or Rival 310 as a replacement to my Rival 100. Does anyone with a claw grip have the Rival 310? Would be interested to know how that feels.


----------



## scoobied77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lexi is Dumb*
> 
> Send me the unwanted sensei, ill make good use of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For real though, strongly considering either the Sensei or Rival 310 as a replacement to my Rival 100. Does anyone with a claw grip have the Rival 310? Would be interested to know how that feels.


It's already going back to SS.

With regards to a claw grip my 700 is similar in shape and I claw grip no problem, my hands are quite big though which helps!


----------



## b0z0

I wish I went with the Rival 310 instead of the Sensei 310. It doesn't feel as comfortable as the original Sensei.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Got my Sensei 310 as well.
> No button rattle, no scroll rattle, no rattle at all when shaking it.
> Buttons are very uniform same as my Rival 310, which is uncommon today. Had like 5x logitech Gpro / 403 and none of them was uniform on buttons.
> *The issue with the huge gaps on the Sensei and Rival 310 buttons are that if you hold the button down and move your finger you can shift the button left,right, that comes with separate buttons, I can do that on G pro, G403 as well but the gap is much smaller so I cannot move it as much. It is more noticable if you try and do it on the 310 mice but not something that you will notice after a while I think unless you OCD over it which I tend to do with small things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Have you had a chance to use the Lancehead? That mouse was ruined for me because of the button shift. I've never been able to make either of my G403 or G Pro do it in normal use, but it was something noticeable in some games with the Lancehead. Hoping it's not like that.

Maybe I should bite and try out the KPOE.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I wish I went with the Rival 310 instead of the Sensei 310. It doesn't feel as comfortable as the original Sensei.


I'm concerned the protruding side on the Rival 310 would change how it feels too much, I love the shape of my Rival 100 so I'm just not sure if it's right for me. The Sensei 310 seems the better option but i don't really want buttons on both sides either.
Guess I'll be waiting on a Rival 110 or trying a GPro







.


----------



## shatterboxd3

I dug out my original rival and tried to play with it last night. forced myself for a couple hours in DM. Got fed up with it and went back to my za11 and it felt immediately better. Guess the shape just isn't for me anymore.


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*


It only left a sticky residue on the right hand side but that was because I was impatient in peeling it off.

Just peel it slow or you'll have to use some alcohol to get it off like I did.

The texture of the plastic under the grips is glossy plastic but it's sort of like fins as you can see in the picture. For me it's infinitely better than the grips.

The grips felt like slime was on them it was awful. I could hold the mouse in the air and feel the mouse slowly fall out of my hand. In contrast without I can hold it without grips and it's steady even with light pressure.

I haven't tried it on the Sensei yet but for some reason I just can't get a comfortable grip on that mouse and it'll be going back asap.

Weird because I really adore my revel but maybe because it's glossy? Either way I'm sticking with the rival.


----------



## Venrar

The sides on this mouse are a little annoying, but it's usable. It sort of has the same problem the lance-head does, where the back flares out a bit - but way less severe. It's puzzling that some small-potatoes company like final-mouse can make a more comfortable mouse than the ss, logi, razer.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venrar*
> 
> The sides on this mouse are a little annoying, but it's usable. It sort of has the same problem the lance-head does, where the back flares out a bit - but way less severe. It's puzzling that some small-potatoes company like final-mouse can make a more comfortable mouse than the ss, logi, razer.


They didn't make a mouse. They used a OEM shell


----------



## pindle

Got mine in as well, no rattle on both except the Sensei has a tiny bit of scrollwheel rattle, but only when I shake it really hard, doesn't bother me. The sides are a bit slippery indeed, kinda disappointed with those. Everyone hated on the old Rival grips but I kinda felt they were good (for me at least) and I hoped these would feel similar, well they don't







Ah well can always replace those with tennis grips (did that on all mice I had with textured grips except for the Rival 300 - go figure). I love the clicks - just light/stiff enough, no pretravel at all, crisp feel and on both mice they seem almost excetly even









Has anyone found way to change the LoD btw? I felt my Rival's LOD is a tiny bit higher than I'm used to but coulnd't find a setting anywhere.


----------



## b0z0

I'll have to play around with the Sensei to see if I like it. Unfortunately I have my desktop torn apart finishing up my water-cooling build


----------



## TristanL

So far: no rattle and not really a noticeable pretravel.
I will give my detailed opinion after the gaming session tonight (or tomorrow^^)

The promised pictures:


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> It only left a sticky residue on the right hand side but that was because I was impatient in peeling it off.
> 
> Just peel it slow or you'll have to use some alcohol to get it off like I did.
> 
> The texture of the plastic under the grips is glossy plastic but it's sort of like fins as you can see in the picture. For me it's infinitely better than the grips.
> 
> The grips felt like slime was on them it was awful. I could hold the mouse in the air and feel the mouse slowly fall out of my hand. In contrast without I can hold it without grips and it's steady even with light pressure.
> 
> I haven't tried it on the Sensei yet but for some reason I just can't get a comfortable grip on that mouse and it'll be going back asap.
> 
> Weird because I really adore my revel but maybe because it's glossy? Either way I'm sticking with the rival.


Thank you for that reply and pics. You were the first to remove those and mod the mouse.


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thank you for that reply and pics. You were the first to remove those and mod the mouse.


Oh it's hardly a mod at all really...Not the first time side 'grips' have ruined a mouse for me tho: http://www.overclock.net/t/1601975/tt-esports-ventus-x-optical-3360-announced/190#post_25895065


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> Oh it's hardly a mod at all really...Not the first time side 'grips' have ruined a mouse for me tho: http://www.overclock.net/t/1601975/tt-esports-ventus-x-optical-3360-announced/190#post_25895065


Anything not original I'd say mod even if minor.

@TristanL thanks for the comparison pics.


----------



## rove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> So far: no rattle and not really a noticeable pretravel.
> I will give my detailed opinion after the gaming session tonight (or tomorrow^^)
> 
> The promised pictures:


excellent pics ty and probs for including MSI 3.0


----------



## NicoNicoNii

The 310 looks so much fatter than the 300, are people having problems adjusting to the new one?


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicoNicoNii*
> 
> The 310 looks so much fatter than the 300, are people having problems adjusting to the new one?


Almost instantly "adjusted" if you can even call it that, was not much adjusting to do.


----------



## CorruptBE

Sensei 310 arrived, so far first impressions:


No squeeky buttons, no pretravel issues
Sidebuttons on the side where your thumb doesn't rest are easier to accidental press then on the original Sensei
Performance is better then I expected with their marketing mumbo jumbo I saw a few days ago
As many here, I did wish the scroll wheel was a bit more "defined" in its steps


----------



## Ardi

Anyone else having shipping related issues from Steelseries? I ordered the mouse on August 2nd in the morning and paid 22.99 dollars extra for rush delivery (2 days). I received an email from steelseries, evening of August 2nd, with a UPS tracking number . UPS still has no record of the package being picked up from Steelseries. I emailed Steelseries and have not received a reply yet.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> Anyone else having shipping related issues from Steelseries? I ordered the mouse on August 2nd in the morning and paid 22.99 dollars extra for rush delivery (2 days). I received an email from steelseries, evening of August 2nd, with a UPS tracking number . UPS still has no record of the package being picked up from Steelseries. I emailed Steelseries and have not received a reply yet.


Nope, ordered 1st of August with normal delivery, eta was between 4 and 8th of August, arrived today so spot on the minimum date. I'm a euro tho and I always see their packages are shipped from Sweden, not sure if they have multiple warehouses they ship from. Where do you live? Could be UPS just messed up.


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Nope, ordered 1st of August with normal delivery, eta was between 4 and 8th of August, arrived today so spot on the minimum date. I'm a euro tho and I always see their packages are shipped from Sweden, not sure if they have multiple warehouses they ship from. Where do you live? Could be UPS just messed up.


Thanks for the reply.

I'm in the US. I talked to UPS and they told me to contact Steelseries which I did. Their email only customer support auto reply mentions two business days to get back to the customer









Anyways, I guess it will not arrive this weekend. So much for the two day delivery


----------



## Arc0s

I received my Rival 310 today, no rattle whatsoever and no pre travel on the buttons they actually feel close to my G Pro (very nice).


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I'm in the US. I talked to UPS and they told me to contact Steelseries which I did. Their email only customer support auto reply mentions two business days to get back to the customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I guess it will not arrive this weekend. So much for the two day delivery


Bummer







Hope they reply soon and if it turns out they are at fault, you should at least ask for a refund on the extra delivery costs.


----------



## j0hnnycsgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> Anyone else having shipping related issues from Steelseries? I ordered the mouse on August 2nd in the morning and paid 22.99 dollars extra for rush delivery (2 days). I received an email from steelseries, evening of August 2nd, with a UPS tracking number . UPS still has no record of the package being picked up from Steelseries. I emailed Steelseries and have not received a reply yet.


Ordered rival 310 as soon as it was available (31st around 8PM I believe) and the estimated delivery was 3-7. Didn't even receive a shipping notification until last night and UPS still says that they haven't received it. Might still be possible that I get it by Monday (hopefully?), but I definitely would've liked to get it this week :/


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> close to my G Pro (very nice).


Hopefully that doesn't mean the buttons actuate from just the weight of a finger?


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Hopefully that doesn't mean the buttons actuate from just the weight of a finger?


Meant more like the crisp feel (instead of mushy like on original rival). The buttons have a bit more resistance on the 310 compared to the G Pro (reminds me of the G502).


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> (reminds me of the G502).


*Yes.*


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Meant more like the crisp feel (instead of mushy like on original rival). The buttons have a bit more resistance on the 310 compared to the G Pro (reminds me of the G502).


That's just perfect then


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Sensei 310 arrived, so far first impressions:
> 
> 
> No squeeky buttons, no pretravel issues
> Sidebuttons on the side where your thumb doesn't rest are easier to accidental press then on the original Sensei
> Performance is better then I expected with their marketing mumbo jumbo I saw a few days ago
> As many here, I did wish the scroll wheel was a bit more "defined" in its steps


Is it good enough to become your main? I'd assume the clicks are better than the Revel. The side-buttons being obtrusive is a bummer tho. Also, it the weight difference and sensor position noticeable in-game?


----------



## Avalar

How comfortable is the Rival 310 for someone with my size hands? (19.5 x 10.5) Is the shape unique?

Really just wanna know if it's worth getting even though I don't need it lol. You can see what I already have below.


----------



## coldc0ffee

So I just got my Sensei 310 in, scroll wheel is well seated with no wiggle or rattle, however, the main buttons have just a smidgen of play to them when my fingers are resting on them. It's very slight, and in my case the G900 I have was worse in horizontal play than this. Also would like to add that the sensor position is not very much of a problem for me being used to the fk1 and g pro, but it is slightly different. However, quick adjustment period for me (claw/palm hybrid grip). The silicon grips are apparent when in the hand, but nothing too bad. I actually quite like the grip they provide in a clutch situation compared to the slippery feel I got from both the FK1 and G Pro mice I have been toying with (FK1 coating is horrible for sweaty fingers). If you like the Fk1 and felt you performed better with the 3366 in a G pro, then this is worth a shot. I am actually enjoying the comfort and performance of this mouse as of now. I will report back with an update if this changes.


----------



## Pa12a

To people who had the G403 as their main driver if there are any: what's the scroll wheel like in comparison? Is the Sensei 310 an upgrade to the Nixeus Revel?

I'm seriously contemplating about buying one of either now. Maybe even the Rival.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Is it good enough to become your main? I'd assume the clicks are better than the Revel. The side-buttons being obtrusive is a bummer tho. Also, it the weight difference and sensor position noticeable in-game?


Time will tell. It feels a bit bulkier then the Revel. If I end up going back to the Revel, size or weight will be the reason, everything else about this mouse is better though.

Then again one can't really complain about the Revel, it's still imo the best bang for buck mouse out there tbh.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Time will tell. It feels a bit bulkier then the Revel. If I end up going back to the Revel, size or weight will be the reason, everything else about this mouse is better though.


Considering their 310 series is designed for medium to large hands here hence it shall be sought by those wanting them.

For smaller hands, the 110 model is about to be released and am curious to know, if they would put that very same sensor inside the 110 series?


----------



## sh4gz

How do it compare to the logi mx mice? 510 518 or g400?


----------



## pounced

Just ordered the Rival 310 and I'm very excited about it. Have used many mice including the Rival 300 and my only gripes about the 300 was the size being a tad too big length wise and the clicks just being average maybe tad too heavy. The Rival 310 should fix the issues I've had with the 300 and I'm looking forward to it. I have 20cm x 10cm hands so kinda large and the only mice I've comfortably been able to use are the Death adder and Rival 300.


----------



## Ashbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0hnnycsgo*
> 
> Ordered rival 310 as soon as it was available (31st around 8PM I believe) and the estimated delivery was 3-7. Didn't even receive a shipping notification until last night and UPS still says that they haven't received it. Might still be possible that I get it by Monday (hopefully?), but I definitely would've liked to get it this week :/


I ordered both about 30minutes after they went up on the site. Mine shipped out of Kentucky yesterday and are supposed to arrive in San Francisco by the end of the day on the 8th. I didn't pay anything for shipping - just took the free option.


----------



## the1onewolf

I kinda forgot about the original sensei so I'll ask here.
Is the hump of the sensei 310 towards the back of the mouse like the Zowie ZA series or is towards the middle like most other mice?


----------



## Yihaw

I wanna say it's like the ZA12


----------



## Saellan

I've changed my mind; the side grips are very slippery if you sweat profusely, unfortunately! It just took an extra sweaty session to actually notice, since they seem fine if your hands are just a bit damp. Updating my original post.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yihaw*
> 
> I wanna say it's like the ZA12


I wouldn't really say that, only used a ZA11 but the hump felt way more back than on the Sensei to me. Don't have the ZA anymore but from what I remember, can visually comparing sides, the hump is and feels a bit further back and is a bit more pronounced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saellan*
> 
> I've changed my mind; the side grips are very slippery if you sweat profusely, unfortunately! It just took an extra sweaty session to actually notice, since they seem fine if your hands are just a bit damp. Updating my original post.


Same, with dry to light sweating I'm still ok (~24-25 house temp, summer here but mild temperatures) but when I sweat just a tad more the grips get REALLY oily fast. As another user suggested, picking up the mouse between 2 or 3 fingers, just by the grips, you can just feel it slide away. Gonna have to do something about that.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saellan*
> 
> I've changed my mind; the side grips are very slippery if you sweat profusely, unfortunately! It just took an extra sweaty session to actually notice, since they seem fine if your hands are just a bit damp. Updating my original post.


Too bad.
The side grips would be a huge selling point for me coming from the G403, and finding the side grips of my original Rival offer better grip than the sides of the G403.


----------



## iZallGu

Got my sensei 310 yesterday , everything is perfectly fine except my LMB is rattling.. any sensei 310 with the same problems here ? Made a youtube video aswell

https://youtu.be/rLFtlGVchW4


----------



## Saellan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Same, with dry to light sweating I'm still ok (~24-25 house temp, summer here but mild temperatures) but when I sweat just a tad more the grips get REALLY oily fast. As another user suggested, picking up the mouse between 2 or 3 fingers, just by the grips, you can just feel it slide away. Gonna have to do something about that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Too bad.
> The side grips would be a huge selling point for me coming from the G403, and finding the side grips of my original Rival offer better grip than the sides of the G403.


Yeah it's too bad about the side grips! Even though they are alright to me I'm considering TrancePlant's mod (http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/steelseries-rival-sensei-310-discussion/620#post_26266170) since the mouse would surely feel grippier without them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> I took the side grips off the Rival 310 because no matter what material they make - always slippery to me. It's sooo much better without it


Does it still feel good to you without the grips? Does the mouse feel too thin, since removing them sheds a few mm of the width? Does the edges bother you?


----------



## Shiotcrock

Are the side buttons no longer recessed on the new Rival like more pronounced out?


----------



## ncck

So from several places I've been reading it appears that: The rival is less likely to have faults, and the sensei is much more likely to have faults. I assume this will be similar to the g403 where the first batches all have issues - then it gets corrected later on (cause my launch g403 compared to my g403 now is absurd lol)

So keep them at hand and wait to RMA. I wonder if SS makes you pay return shipping if there's a fault with the product - hopefully not because it's their fault. Would suck if you had to pay $8+ return shipping


----------



## Necroblob

Sensei 310 arrived. A bit of rattle if I shake up and down, but not noticeable in normal use. Otherwise everything seems well constructed and the clicks have very little pre-travel.

Need more time to form an opinion on shape and performance.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saellan*
> 
> Yeah it's too bad about the side grips! Even though they are alright to me I'm considering TrancePlant's mod (http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/steelseries-rival-sensei-310-discussion/620#post_26266170) since the mouse would surely feel grippier without them.
> Does it still feel good to you without the grips? Does the mouse feel too thin, since removing them sheds a few mm of the width? Does the edges bother you?


I found the bare sides working, but it felt a bit "empty". Not sure if I disliked the feel or that I actually had less grip, but decided to put tennis grips on mine anyway. The sides came off really easily, if you're careful you don't even really need to clean it (just wipe it with a damp cloth, all glue remained on the original grips for me). Can also simply re-apply them if needed, they seem to keep sticking and they don't reform.

Beware tho: you need grip material that is REALLY flexible, my tennis grip only just did the job, and I had to glue almost all edges for it not to wave and wobble about, leaving all kinds of protruding edges. After the glue dried there's still a few tiny flimsy edges coming up. The result is a great feeling and super grippy mouse though.




The grip wasn't broad enough to cover the entire right side of the Rival but that doesn't really matter (aesthetics aside







) since I don't touch it there with my fingers anyway.


----------



## Maximillion

Nice 300M mate


----------



## Saellan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> I found the bare sides working, but it felt a bit "empty". Not sure if I disliked the feel or that I actually had less grip, but decided to put tennis grips on mine anyway. The sides came off really easily, if you're careful you don't even really need to clean it (just wipe it with a damp cloth, all glue remained on the original grips for me). Can also simply re-apply them if needed, they seem to keep sticking and they don't reform.
> 
> Beware tho: you need grip material that is REALLY flexible, my tennis grip only just did the job, and I had to glue almost all edges for it not to wave and wobble about, leaving all kinds of protruding edges. After the glue dried there's still a few tiny flimsy edges coming up. The result is a great feeling and super grippy mouse though.
> 
> The grip wasn't broad enough to cover the entire right side of the Rival but that doesn't really matter (aesthetics aside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) since I don't touch it there with my fingers anyway.


Nice, thanks for the info and pics!


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Nice 300M mate


Lol didn't even realize until you mentioned it, thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saellan*
> 
> Nice, thanks for the info and pics!


Np anytime!


----------



## damnedon

Ordered rival 310 today. But i live in Ukraine and SS not shipping to my countrie, so mouse will arrive throught mediator and it will be a big problem to shipp order back for refaund or exchange. I wanted to buy g403 or gladius v2, but my soul didn't belong to them, and when i saw rival 310 I just fell in love! Am i stupid?









(My deathadder 2013 now have double click on LM and Wheel, my hand 19x10.5?, and deathadder not the best shape for me, but mouses with lower hill annoy me, coz my little finger and ring finger rub against the mat, will the rival 310 be good for me?)


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnedon*
> 
> Ordered rival 310 today. But i live in Ukraine and SS not shipping to my countrie, so mouse will arrive throught mediator and it will be a big problem to shipp order back for refaund or exchange. I wanted to buy g403 or gladius v2, but my soul didn't belong to them, and when i saw rival 310 I just fell in love! Am i stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My deathadder 2013 now have double click on LM and Wheel, my hand 19x10.5?, and deathadder not the best shape for me, but mouses with lower hill annoy me, coz my little finger and ring finger rub against the mat, will the rival 310 be good for me?)


I find the DA too low to hold and control well, am finding the Rival 310 way better, have only slightly larger hands than you have (0.5 cm). It stil is a fairly big mouse but it's not so wide which makes it feel less large, I find it to feel way, way more comfortable than the DA. But this stuff is so personal, really the only way to be 100% sure is to try. It is very good if you like ergo mice.


----------



## damnedon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> I find the DA too low to hold and control well, am finding the Rival 310 way better, have only slightly larger hands than you have (0.5 cm). It stil is a fairly big mouse but it's not so wide which makes it feel less large, I find it to feel way, way more comfortable than the DA. But this stuff is so personal, really the only way to be 100% sure is to try. It is very good if you like ergo mice.


I mean, how is quality? I read about side grips (thought they are good







) but other stuff? Thanks for answer


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnedon*
> 
> I mean, how is quality? I read about side grips (thought they are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but other stuff? Thanks for answer


Well it's always a lottery, as with other mice.

Mine has good clicks, comparable to my G403 in terms of crispness, requires slightly more pressure to activate (which is welcome imho, feels just right now), no pretravel. If I press M1+M2 I can move them together slightly but afaik (not 100% tho) all SS mouse have that (my old Rival, new one and Sensei all have it in some degree). Scrollwheel is less defined, but it sits tight without being able to nudge it, feels fine to me, note that I don't game with it though. Side buttons have no pretravel, with also perfect activation pressure imo: can rest my fingers on them without actuating, but still isn't heavy.
Mine has absolutely no rattle whatsoever of any kind. The cable is slightly thick but flexible rubber, feels pretty good actually but a Paracord would be lighter. The skates also seem fine, it's not Hyperglide but not that much worse. Jury's still out on me replacing those









Really, the only downsides I have found so far:

Oily side grips. With dry hands this is no problem. I don't even sweat that much but I'm having problems, so my guess would be alot of people will experience this. Might be less in the winter, but count on the grips being slippery as hell most of the time (I replaced them after trying to adjust to them for ~6-7 hours, just won't work in the summer).
Cannot adjust LOD. Somehow I have the feeling the LOD is slightly higher than compared to my VentusX/G403 (like maybe 10-20%), but by now I already adjusted to it. Didn't really take long


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0hnnycsgo*
> 
> Ordered rival 310 as soon as it was available (31st around 8PM I believe) and the estimated delivery was 3-7. Didn't even receive a shipping notification until last night and UPS still says that they haven't received it. Might still be possible that I get it by Monday (hopefully?), but I definitely would've liked to get it this week :/


Sorry for the late reply Johnny,

Here is my order timeline (I'm in the US btw):
1. ordered on August 2nd at 1am and paid for rush delivery $22.99
2. received an email indicating the mouse has been shipped at 11:35pm. The email mentions the estimated delivery date is: Aug. 3, 2017 - Aug. 7, 2017
3. I tracked the package on UPS and until today August 5th there was no record of the package being scared by UPS sorting center.
4. I checked the UPS website August 5th and it now shows that it has arrived at the sorting facility in KY.
5. UPS says Scheduled Delivery: Tuesday, 08/08/2017 , By End of Day which is outside the delivery windows I was promised for the extra $22.99.

UPS's tracking system is not that reliable, unlike FedEx's. Your mouse will eventually shows up in their system. The $22.99 was a huge rip off.


----------



## j0hnnycsgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply Johnny,
> 
> Here is my order timeline (I'm in the US btw):
> 1. ordered on August 2nd at 1am and paid for rush delivery $22.99
> 2. received an email indicating the mouse has been shipped at 11:35pm. The email mentions the estimated delivery date is: Aug. 3, 2017 - Aug. 7, 2017
> 3. I tracked the package on UPS and until today August 5th there was no record of the package being scared by UPS sorting center.
> 4. I checked the UPS website August 5th and it now shows that it has arrived at the sorting facility in KY.
> 5. UPS says Scheduled Delivery: Tuesday, 08/08/2017 , By End of Day which is outside the delivery windows I was promised for the extra $22.99.
> 
> UPS's tracking system is not that reliable, unlike FedEx's. Your mouse will eventually shows up in their system. The $22.99 was a huge rip off.


Yeah mine updated to the 8th as well, although I had standard delivery. Sucks that your rush delivery was a ripoff :/


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> I found the bare sides working, but it felt a bit "empty". Not sure if I disliked the feel or that I actually had less grip, but decided to put tennis grips on mine anyway. The sides came off really easily, if you're careful you don't even really need to clean it (just wipe it with a damp cloth, all glue remained on the original grips for me). Can also simply re-apply them if needed, they seem to keep sticking and they don't reform.
> 
> Beware tho: you need grip material that is REALLY flexible, my tennis grip only just did the job, and I had to glue almost all edges for it not to wave and wobble about, leaving all kinds of protruding edges. After the glue dried there's still a few tiny flimsy edges coming up. The result is a great feeling and super grippy mouse though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grip wasn't broad enough to cover the entire right side of the Rival but that doesn't really matter (aesthetics aside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) since I don't touch it there with my fingers anyway.


Dang, that actually looks better imo..


----------



## Ashbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0hnnycsgo*
> 
> Yeah mine updated to the 8th as well, although I had standard delivery. Sucks that your rush delivery was a ripoff :/


same, standard delivery (to San Francisco). arriving on the 8th. you need to get a refund on shipping, dude.

Scheduled Delivery:

Tuesday, 08/08/2017 , By End of Day
Last Location:

Departed - Hodgkins, IL, United States, Thursday, 08/03/2017


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saellan*
> 
> Yeah it's too bad about the side grips! Even though they are alright to me I'm considering TrancePlant's mod (http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/steelseries-rival-sensei-310-discussion/620#post_26266170) since the mouse would surely feel grippier without them.
> Does it still feel good to you without the grips? Does the mouse feel too thin, since removing them sheds a few mm of the width? Does the edges bother you?


The edges just naked as is feels a tad strange, the only way I can describe it is that it feels like space is missing. Another thing about the fin shaped plastic means that when you're holding it it's still slippery like with the 'grips' on them but only in a horizontal movement direction if that makes sense. The vertical lifting motion is grippy because of the glossy horizontal lines being perpendicular to the motion but horizontal motion doesn't feel as stable.

I want to add something to fill the gap like a few posts above this one, I have some black grip tape lying around somewhere







.

Edit: After using this mouse a bit more with/without grips and whatnot I've come to the conclusion that if this tape grip mod doesn't work then I'll likely just go back to the Kone Pure Owl Eye I've been using. I might have 19x10cm hands but half of that length is palm (stubby fingers







). I find it hard to reach the mouse wheel, but everything else about the mouse is so goood....argh decisions.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Dang, that actually looks better imo..


Grips like mad, the mouse actually sticks to my fingers like this, dry or moist.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> The edges just naked as is feels a tad strange, the only way I can describe it is that it feels like space is missing. Another thing about the fin shaped plastic means that when you're holding it it's still slippery like with the 'grips' on them but only in a horizontal movement direction if that makes sense. The vertical lifting motion is grippy because of the glossy horizontal lines being perpendicular to the motion but horizontal motion doesn't feel as stable.
> 
> I want to add something to fill the gap like a few posts above this one, I have some black grip tape lying around somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: After using this mouse a bit more with/without grips and whatnot I've come to the conclusion that if this tape grip mod doesn't work then I'll likely just go back to the Kone Pure Owl Eye I've been using. I might have 19x10cm hands but half of that length is palm (stubby fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I find it hard to reach the mouse wheel, but everything else about the mouse is so goood....argh decisions.


Made a world of difference to me, though obviously it will not bring the scrollwheel closer to your fingers









What grip style do you use? My hand is 20cm and can use the wheel with ease.


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Grips like mad, the mouse actually sticks to my fingers like this, dry or moist.
> Made a world of difference to me, though obviously it will not bring the scrollwheel closer to your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What grip style do you use? My hand is 20cm and can use the wheel with ease.


I use a strange fingertip/palm grip with fingers laid on the mouse but just the top portion of the palm on the rear of the mouse. I can reach like half way up the mouse wheel with my index but all the way to the top with the middle finger. I can juuust about use it but I keep middle clicking by accident







.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> I use a strange fingertip/palm grip with fingers laid on the mouse but just the top portion of the palm on the rear of the mouse. I can reach like half way up the mouse wheel with my index but all the way to the top with the middle finger. I can juuust about use it but I keep middle clicking by accident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Rival 110 might suit you.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> I use a strange fingertip/palm grip with fingers laid on the mouse but just the top portion of the palm on the rear of the mouse. I can reach like half way up the mouse wheel with my index but all the way to the top with the middle finger. I can juuust about use it but I keep middle clicking by accident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If that's the case wouldn't a smaller mouse suit you better?

Tried your grip on the Sensei 310 btw (assuming I got it correct) and could reach the scrollswheel easily, could also be an option. Noticed I could do the same grip indeed on the Rival but couldn't comfortably scroll up, only down, without moving too much. Edit: or the 110 as suggested, or maybe any smaller mouse? As said really wondering why you're picking larger mice for that type of grip


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> I found the bare sides working, but it felt a bit "empty". Not sure if I disliked the feel or that I actually had less grip, but decided to put tennis grips on mine anyway. The sides came off really easily, if you're careful you don't even really need to clean it (just wipe it with a damp cloth, all glue remained on the original grips for me). Can also simply re-apply them if needed, they seem to keep sticking and they don't reform.
> 
> Beware tho: you need grip material that is REALLY flexible, my tennis grip only just did the job, and I had to glue almost all edges for it not to wave and wobble about, leaving all kinds of protruding edges. After the glue dried there's still a few tiny flimsy edges coming up. The result is a great feeling and super grippy mouse though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grip wasn't broad enough to cover the entire right side of the Rival but that doesn't really matter (aesthetics aside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) since I don't touch it there with my fingers anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Dang, that actually looks better imo..


I wouldn't mind if SS put out a Fnatic flavor .....


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I wouldn't mind if SS put out a Fnatic flavor .....


.
too bad they aren't sponsored by steelseries anymore, maybe you can expect a Evil Geniuses edition.


----------



## Saellan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> The edges just naked as is feels a tad strange, the only way I can describe it is that it feels like space is missing. Another thing about the fin shaped plastic means that when you're holding it it's still slippery like with the 'grips' on them but only in a horizontal movement direction if that makes sense. The vertical lifting motion is grippy because of the glossy horizontal lines being perpendicular to the motion but horizontal motion doesn't feel as stable.
> 
> I want to add something to fill the gap like a few posts above this one, I have some black grip tape lying around somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: After using this mouse a bit more with/without grips and whatnot I've come to the conclusion that if this tape grip mod doesn't work then I'll likely just go back to the Kone Pure Owl Eye I've been using. I might have 19x10cm hands but half of that length is palm (stubby fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I find it hard to reach the mouse wheel, but everything else about the mouse is so goood....argh decisions.


I see, thanks! I'm probably gonna leave the sides as is for now since they only bother me personally during extreme circumstances, like if we would actually have a really hot day here in Sweden for once


----------



## abusedkid

Anyone who got both mice can commend on this one: the sensei clicks feel almost as crisp as the g900 clicks for me but the rival clicks are a bit mushier. It's kinda noticeable when switching between them. Are they supposed to literally be the same?

I still haven't decided between the two. No rattles on either (except on the sensei when shaken vertically since the buttons have some play in this direction). I'm going to send one back and for a former sensei and revel user I thought this decision would be easy but the sensei feels a bit bulky due to the width I guess.


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Rival 110 might suit you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> If that's the case wouldn't a smaller mouse suit you better?
> 
> Tried your grip on the Sensei 310 btw (assuming I got it correct) and could reach the scrollswheel easily, could also be an option. Noticed I could do the same grip indeed on the Rival but couldn't comfortably scroll up, only down, without moving too much. Edit: or the 110 as suggested, or maybe any smaller mouse? As said really wondering why you're picking larger mice for that type of grip


Yeah I'm sending these back, tried another session on both 310's last night and I'm going back to my Kone Pure OE. The coating on that mouse is just too good for me to give up even if I did adapt to using the size of the others. To hell with these side grip shenanigans!


----------



## thompax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> Yeah I'm sending these back, tried another session on both 310's last night and I'm going back to my Kone Pure OE. The coating on that mouse is just too good for me to give up even if I did adapt to using the size of the others. To hell with these side grip shenanigans!


can you please upload a picture of the kpoe with the sensei. i want to see the size difference.. i used sensei raw back in the days and i remember it to be a small mouse.. but people are complaining its a large mouse this days..


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> can you please upload a picture of the kpoe with the sensei. i want to see the size difference.. i used sensei raw back in the days and i remember it to be a small mouse.. but people are complaining its a large mouse this days..


Sure thing - they might not look too different but the indent on the left of the KPOE reduces the grip width by a lot. If there weren't buttons on the right hand side and none of this bad side grip I'd keep using the Sensei







because I adore my Nixeus Revel but everything else on it is kinda sub par but on the Sensei the grip/comfort is all wrong but everything else is great.. ffs I need these to mice to have a baby!

Edit: here's the pics:


----------



## thompax

Thanks alot for the pictures!


----------



## Poodle

Logitech G403 vs Rival 310

Some observations compared to my main G403:

- Rival's backside is wider, it supports my right side palm "better" as it is more bulky. Is it a good thing? I don't know yet. My grip is a semi claw grip and I'm used to it. In my opinion 310 has a more natural shape for palm grip. Though the shape doesn't feel forced for my grip style.

- My 310 is without any issues. Perfect unit. Still the left mouse button feels slower to spam vs G403. I wouldn't say it's mushy. G403 just has lighter buttons to press. As usual Rival 310 feels like a tool. Maybe it's ment
for lan games (cs go etc).

- Rival 310 is perfectly balanced compared to G403 as the G403 feels front heavy.

- Rival 310 is a little bit longer than G403 which doesn't make a difference to me.

- RMB is lower on 310 which is good for me.

- Left side back bottom area is almost straight with 310 unlike with G403 which is more curved. Meaning if you like that your thumb hits mousepad when moving the mouse, the shape is more natural with 310.

- 310 feels clearly wider than G403. Almost like Razer Deathadder, but the shape is way better than Deathadder's even tho it feels slightly bulky.

- 310 wheel is pretty far for my hand size. It's almost too far. But I can use it.

My hand size is 18.5/10. Rival 310 is a little bit smaller than I thought so I'm not sending it back. Overall quality is very good. My unit's quality is better than Rival 700 which I tried also at the store.

Final thoughts. G403 is narrower, weights less and has lighter buttons. Only reasons to switch to Rival 310: More stable grip, less sensitive buttons if that's what you need. Reason to stay with G403: Ligher weight, crispier and lighter buttons. My choice: Rival 310 because of the shape which seems to be very "natural" for me. Buttons could be a little bit better but they are very good anyways.

G403 buttons: 4.5/5
Rival 310 buttons: 4/5

Sry for bad english.

edit. Additional notes: My son has a handsize 18/9 and he is able to use the mouse. (15yrs, rank global in cs)


----------



## Tifflez

I loved the shape of the old sensei,how much different is the 310 shape wise ?


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tifflez*
> 
> I loved the shape of the old sensei,how much different is the 310 shape wise ?


supposed to be the same overall.

Looks like this one is more of a cosmetic change rather than a change in shape if that makes sense.


----------



## Tifflez

Great !! Thanks.


----------



## CorruptBE

Actually it 'feels' a lot heavier/bulkier imo.


----------



## Neshy414

Question, and i'm sorry if it has been answered already, but how is the black plastic surface like? Is it as resistant to oils and finger prints as the G403/Pro or more along the likes of the 2017 Kone's and black Zowie mice that you have to clean every few minutes?

Thanks!


----------



## CeeSA

Anyone who would like a free paracord for SS310 series from me?

I need the original cable unplugged and an excat measurement (height width length in mm) of the plug and the socket!

Need the proof it is the same size as Rival 300 for example.

Picture of the unplugged cable with plug and socket would be also needed.

No PM! Just be the first here, I will contact you.


----------



## Br3chtel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> Anyone who would like a free paracord for SS310 series from me?
> 
> I need the original cable unplugged and an excat measurement (height width length in mm) of the plug and the socket!
> Need the proof it is the same size as Rival 300 for example.
> 
> Picture of the unplugged cable with plug and socket would be also needed.
> 
> No PM! Just be the first here, I will contact you.


I'll bite the pill







Could do it when I am home, if its okay. (Around 17:30 german time)


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neshy414*
> 
> Question, and i'm sorry if it has been answered already, but how is the black plastic surface like? Is it as resistant to oils and finger prints as the G403/Pro or more along the likes of the 2017 Kone's and black Zowie mice that you have to clean every few minutes?
> 
> Thanks!


It's a soft grainy plastic feel, so yeah a bit better for oils, etc.


----------



## aranorm

lol i was waiting for my rival 310 dat i ordered like 4 days ago and i checked my email today and it says

Steelseries

Your order has been cancelled
We are sorry to inform you that we had to cancel your order.

Your payment was rejected because we were not able to validate it.

We apologize for the inconvenience.

What? i paid via papyal


----------



## Maximillion

Maybe it's a blessing in disguise.


----------



## dopeysparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aranorm*
> 
> lol i was waiting for my rival 310 dat i ordered like 4 days ago and i checked my email today and it says
> 
> Steelseries
> 
> Your order has been cancelled
> We are sorry to inform you that we had to cancel your order.
> 
> Your payment was rejected because we were not able to validate it.
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> What? i paid via papyal


I wish this would happen to me









Bought my Rival 310 4 days ago and paid for the rush shipping and have not heard a peep from them since.


----------



## 0verpowered

Can somebody who has a Nixeus Revel and Sensei 310 chime in? Which do you prefer? I really like the shape of my Revel, but wondering if its worth getting the Sensei 310 over it, just for better buttons.


----------



## phaseshift

is the sensei 310 worth getting over g403 prodigy wireless?


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tifflez*
> 
> I loved the shape of the old sensei,how much different is the 310 shape wise ?


Compared to the old Sensei shell the 310 version is THICC. Best way to describe it because the backend is slightly wider than the old Sensei and I think they made the rubber side grips a little thicker than necessary with the expectation of wear over time. Overall though it is much the same as the previous version. It would still be nice to have a version of the mouse without those side rubber grips.


----------



## Tifflez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> Compared to the old Sensei shell the 310 version is THICC. Best way to describe it because the backend is slightly wider than the old Sensei and I think they made the rubber side grips a little thicker than necessary with the expectation of wear over time. Overall though it is much the same as the previous version. It would still be nice to have a version of the mouse without those side rubber grips.


Thanks,i've gone and ordered one


----------



## Br3chtel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> Anyone who would like a free paracord for SS310 series from me?
> 
> I need the original cable unplugged and an excat measurement (height width length in mm) of the plug and the socket!
> Need the proof it is the same size as Rival 300 for example.
> 
> Picture of the unplugged cable with plug and socket would be also needed.
> 
> No PM! Just be the first here, I will contact you.


So here they are (Mongoose V2 LOL):








Hope it's helping


----------



## SmashTV

Ah well that sensor position doesn't look too good for myself. I think I'll stick with the Revel.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Yeah, I'd just remove the rubber sides myself if I were to actually purchase one of these. Their existence neither helps nor hurts functionality for me. Just useless added weight.


----------



## Tirppa

Got my Rival today.

Better than the old in pretty much every way.

Worse clicks than my G203 and I actually even prefer the Deathadder Elite's light clicks.

Good size and shape in general but I still feel the ass is too wide.

Great cable. Very Zowie like.

Weight is nice an light for the size.

Stock feet feel slower on my G-SR compared to stock G203 but then again the size difference might do that.

I'll definitely gonna try it as my daily driver but I do feel there's no going back to bigger mice after G203 for me.


----------



## JackCY

What's your hand size Tirppa? 18x9cm? Or smaller?


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What's your hand size Tirppa? 18x9cm? Or smaller?


around that yeah. I measured 18,5cm at one point but wasn't too accurate.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah the ass can be a bit wide for narrower hands when width in grip is close to 6cm on a mouse. I love mice with an ass for my large hand. I just got a quite perfect issue free G403 cheap, the new SS mice are not available yet beyond I guess Amazon in other countries. G403 doesn't have an ass, G203/102/Pro is tiny. Never a fan of SS rubber sides, they tend to fail and the feel is poor.

Poodle and Pidle thanks for the comparison and nice mod














126mm hmm (not 128mm advertised), and narrower than G403 in finger grip, not much different it seems.


----------



## Tirppa

So after playing few games.. I like the stability the slightly larger mouse gives me. I lose some control but I don't overshoot my flicks and don't have shaky aim.

But the back is wide and presses my palm are under my thumb. Other than that the shape is really good. The silicon sides I don't care too much. I don't feel they give that much extra grip. The buttons feel mushy after Logitech. Side buttons are good. Scroll is pretty light to scroll but I haven't had accidental scrolls while clicking.

The cable is superb. With a bungee I don't notice it at all.

I mean.. the G203 is good. And then you factor in the price. It's hard not to recommend the G203 to pretty much anyone who doesn't have huge hands.

But out of the mice I've recently tried. (EC1-A, EC2-A, DA Elite, G403, G502, ZA12, FK2, Roccat KPOE, G203, Rival 310) I can say that the Rival 310 is tied for second place with the G403. Out of the ergo mice the G403 and Rival 310 both are good. I aim slightly better with the G403 but both Rival and G403 give me slight discomfort.

If Rival 110 will be with the same cable, same grip width but over all smaller than the 310 I think it might be the winner for me. Or then it might be the G203. Time will tell


----------



## pindle

My Rival's little bro was a bit jealous, so had to fix him too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Poodle and Pidle thanks for the comparison and nice mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 126mm hmm (not 128mm advertised), and narrower than G403 in finger grip, not much different it seems.


Hardly a mod at all, still works wonders though!

The biggest difference in grip between the Rival 310 and G403, for me, is that it supports the right side of my hand a bit better. So to be fair I guess it does feel a bit wider if you look at it that way, even though for its total size it is not a wide mouse at all.

Btw both work fine for me just prefer the Rival's grip atm for ergo reasons, aim-whise they are on par.


----------



## Tirppa

OK so now few times too many this has happened. I play CS:GO and when I awp. I quickswitch before I've fired. It happens with other mice sometimes too.. but holy crap it happens often with the 310. Don't know if I just need to get used to the force required to click. I can't notice any clear pretravel. There's a bit but hard to tell if it's the cause.


----------



## discoprince

just received my sensei 310, perfect model no rattle no pre-travel, really liking it with just getting my hands on it. will report back later on after many hours of gaming.


----------



## a_ak57

For those who own both, how does the shape of the Rival 310 differ from the 700? I know they're close to the same but I'm wondering what those small differences are. For instance the back left corner/curve seems to be a bit less pointy on the 310, is that actually the case in practice?


----------



## chr1spe

Has anyone tested the click latency yet in any way?


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Has anyone tested the click latency yet in any way?


I have only seen one from Rocket Jump Ninja on youtube.

Looked pretty much identical to G403.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> I have only seen one from Rocket Jump Ninja on youtube.
> 
> Looked pretty much identical to G403.


I haven't payed close attention to his reviews, but I don't trust his bump tests. He seemingly always gets results that are within a couple ms of logitech products even on mice that aren't. At least he is doing bump tests instead of just reaction time click tests now though I guess.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

someone tell him to start a charity to raise some money for buying a screwdriver and some alligator clip wire leads.


----------



## Eutheran

My mouse has no problems with it and great build quality, got the sensei 310. I have used the 403, FK1, FK2, EC1A + EC2A + Rival OG, Deathadder. Ask me any questions! Main mouse before this was FK1. Also, anyone know how to disable mouse buttons in the software?


----------



## meh00143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eutheran*
> 
> My mouse has no problems with it and great build quality, got the sensei 310. I have used the 403, FK1, FK2, EC1A + EC2A + Rival OG, Deathadder. Ask me any questions! Main mouse before this was FK1. Also, anyone know how to disable mouse buttons in the software?


Click on the button you want to disable in the software, an overlay will pop up with a drop down menu on top. Select "deactivate". Click "Done" and then "Save" on the bottom right.


----------



## Poodle

I found out a noticeable difference between Rival 310 and G403 when I swiped and flicked horizontal lines. With Rival 310 I can track perfect horizontal line with ease. It's almost automatic movement. But with G403 I need to concentrate way more to produce similar straight horizontal line. This might be a highly individual phenomenom with my grip and aim style, but for me Rival gives more "symmetry" for my aim. It's like Rival gives more "natural angle snapping" for my aim. As a whole G403 feels better but in practise Rival performs better.

After I noticed this thing I opened Paint and made several lines and it confirmed my observations. My line control is way cleaner with Rival 310.


----------



## CorruptBE

Hmmz any pictures floating around the web of the Rival 100 internals (old one, not the new 110)?

Wonder if I could do a body swap like between Zowie FK2 / FK1.


----------



## andymilky

how did you guys all manage to get copies without rattle

My Sensei 310 had stupid levels of rattle, have RMA'd that one

My Rival 310 was a lot better but has some slight rattle mainly from the left click. I'll probably just put up with it though, better than dealing with steelseries support


----------



## Eutheran

ty!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meh00143*
> 
> Click on the button you want to disable in the software, an overlay will pop up with a drop down menu on top. Select "deactivate". Click "Done" and then "Save" on the bottom right.


ty!


----------



## ncck

got my rival 310, no build quality issues or rattling.

Default steps are 800 and 1600 cpi out of box for anyone wondering. Just grabbed the latest SSengine did a firmware update, set my dpi steps, disabled LEDs.. saved it and ready to go. Hopefully I like it more than my 403


----------



## James N

Did anyone test the 310 series's polling behavior? I had 2 first gen Rivals and a Sensei and they were all horrible in that regard dropping polls left and right.


----------



## SynergyCB

For people who own the Rival 310 already, how are the mouse skates? glide well?

My Rival 310 is arriving tomorrow morning. Cant Wait!


----------



## Klopfer

on my sensei 310 they're OK ... not bad and nothing special ...


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> For people who own the Rival 310 already, how are the mouse skates? glide well?
> 
> My Rival 310 is arriving tomorrow morning. Cant Wait!


Seems to glide ok. I think they're skates that will begin to glide faster after some wear in. I'm actually enjoying the mouse quite a bit. Happy I have no QC problems


----------



## ColinMacLaren

What are the differences of the 310 in size and shape compared to the Rival 300 and 700.

I generally like the feel of the Rivals as the huge back offers enough support for palm grip and smooth tracking while you can still slightly lift the palm of your hand and go fingertip on the narrow center part for fast flicking or playing classes that require faster turning.

The Rival 700 has pretty much perfect buttons and shape but was simply way too heavy. The Rival 300 is better but has mushy buttons and s slightly too big.


----------



## thompax

I think it is because of the angled sensor of the g403


----------



## Syn247

Got my 310s today. Both are flawless: no rattles, no pre-travel.

The Sensei is too wide and too heavy. The Rival feels closer to my DM1 (current main), which surprised me given that I didn't really care for the Rival 300 much.


----------



## lerrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> My Rival's little bro was a bit jealous, so had to fix him too.
> 
> 
> Hardly a mod at all, still works wonders though!
> 
> The biggest difference in grip between the Rival 310 and G403, for me, is that it supports the right side of my hand a bit better. So to be fair I guess it does feel a bit wider if you look at it that way, even though for its total size it is not a wide mouse at all.
> 
> Btw both work fine for me just prefer the Rival's grip atm for ergo reasons, aim-whise they are on par.


What kind of grips are those? Tennis racket? What brand?


----------



## Elrick

Just an inquiry about this VERY interesting quote received from my usual email spruikers at SteelSeries.

They mentioned this vital line in the main sales speel,

DESIGN.

Top Material - Finger Print Resistant Semi-Rough Matte. (No problems there)
*
Core Construction - Fiber-Reinforced Plastic* (This got me excited here)







.

Now according to them (SteelSeries) they are now using fiber within their plastic injection molding, so who wants to guess which type of fiber?

I'll throw in my two cents, I think they are using NYLON of some description. If anyone here on OCN knows which extra "Fiber" material they are combining with the ABS, please chime in and let everyone know.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Seems to glide ok. I think they're skates that will begin to glide faster after some wear in. I'm actually enjoying the mouse quite a bit. Happy I have no QC problems


Same here, they felt decent out of the box, pretty good now after ~15 hours of actual usage. I'm still thinking Hyperglides are a tad better but I'm not really missing them, not sure if I will bother to replace them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColinMacLaren*
> 
> What are the differences of the 310 in size and shape compared to the Rival 300 and 700.
> 
> I generally like the feel of the Rivals as the huge back offers enough support for palm grip and smooth tracking while you can still slightly lift the palm of your hand and go fingertip on the narrow center part for fast flicking or playing classes that require faster turning.
> 
> The Rival 700 has pretty much perfect buttons and shape but was simply way too heavy. The Rival 300 is better but has mushy buttons and s slightly too big.


I've never used the 700, but the 310 just feels a bit smaller than the 300, don't think the difference is huge, it handles just a tad better. (Using the 300 at work so have no side by side comparison sorry). Buttons on the 310 are excellen imo, comparable to my G403, just a tiny bit stiffer (which I like cause I sometimes pressed the RMB on G403 - only rarely tho).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lerrk*
> 
> What kind of grips are those? Tennis racket? What brand?


I think I used some tennis grip indeed that I had still laying around, coul've been Babolat but not 100% sure. Can check if you want but any grip works, I doubt there are grips that are worse than the default ones









One note though: my grip had the adhesive band below it not reaching its full surface, so the top of the grip (grip part) was a bit wider than the band of adhesive which caused my to need to glue all edges to the mouse. If you can get a grip that has the layer stretching its full surface, that would make things alot easier. Or, of course, a grip where you can easily remove the adhesive layer. I think most tennis/hockey/etc grips don't come like that however (you overlay the previous layer with the grip edges which is why there is no adhesive there because you would get a grip with unequal parts of thickness). Hope this makes enough sense


----------



## ncck

@pindle, you'd be surprised but 15 hours isn't enough time to break in skates on cloth. You probably won't get them "glossy" for up to 2 weeks.+ In my experience it takes a lot of gaming to actually have the feet begin to wear in


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> @pindle, you'd be surprised but 15 hours isn't enough time to break in skates on cloth. You probably won't get them "glossy" for up to 2 weeks.+ In my experience it takes a lot of gaming to actually have the feet begin to wear in


Really that long? Well that's 15 hours of pure gaming, I excluded the time I was just using the computer (moderate mousing








), which was at least the same amount of time. I actually think the glide is fine already, just not (yet?) Hypeglide level, but I'll be patient, maybe after a while.


----------



## SoFGR

got mine about 2 hours ago, still @ work so there is only a cougar 300m next to it

http://imgur.com/a/dqSTv

right wing feels a little bit different when compared to orange paint mini-IE 3.0 ... main clicks are suprisingly quiet but not as tacticle/crispy as the side buttons and the dpi button, could not hear any rattle whatsoever, there's a bit of pretravel when compared directly to my 1 year old g403 but that's not a bad thing imho. I have accidentally fired my virtual gun more times than i'd like to admit with those logitech buttons ....

I sell lots of scratch tickets over the counter everyday so excuse the dirty-ness









300m feels a little bit heavier, as it should be ( 94 g vs 92g according to the official specs )

more pics and gameplay impressions in the next 24 hours


----------



## t00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> I found out a noticeable difference between Rival 310 and G403 when I swiped and flicked horizontal lines. With Rival 310 I can track perfect horizontal line with ease. It's almost automatic movement. But with G403 I need to concentrate way more to produce similar straight horizontal line. This might be a highly individual phenomenom with my grip and aim style, but for me Rival gives more "symmetry" for my aim. It's like Rival gives more "natural angle snapping" for my aim. As a whole G403 feels better but in practise Rival performs better.
> 
> After I noticed this thing I opened Paint and made several lines and it confirmed my observations. My line control is way cleaner with Rival 310.


Yeah, I had the same problem with the 403 sensor angle and had to return it for that reason. Good to hear that the Rival 310 isn't like that.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lerrk*
> 
> What kind of grips are those? Tennis racket? What brand?


Correcting myself: it wasn't Babo, but hockey grip from Grays. Don't think it matters though just grab the best feeling grip, pref with full width adhesive, or none at all








This is the one I used, my fingers actually stick to this stuff, great material!


This is the reason those grips are so annoying though, in this cross section you can see the adhesive layer doesn't cover the entire backside, which is nice for rackets and sticks where the next layer will slightly overlap the next, but sucks for other uses because it will be uneven. Also, it makes it so that you need to glue most of these edges down if you want it to look and feel even slightly ok. If you manage to come across a grip that has full grip adhesive or an easy to remove layer, let me know!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Just an inquiry about this VERY interesting quote received from my usual email spruikers at SteelSeries.
> 
> They mentioned this vital line in the main sales speel,
> 
> DESIGN.
> 
> Top Material - Finger Print Resistant Semi-Rough Matte. (No problems there)
> *
> Core Construction - Fiber-Reinforced Plastic* (This got me excited here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now according to them (SteelSeries) they are now using fiber within their plastic injection molding, so who wants to guess which type of fiber?
> 
> I'll throw in my two cents, I think they are using NYLON of some description. If anyone here on OCN knows which extra "Fiber" material they are combining with the ABS, please chime in and let everyone know.


I'm a little reluctant to saw my mouse in half to see it, but if it breaks I'll let you know









Isn't that a common thing btw, to use fibres for reinforcing thin plastic materials? Never really butchered a mouse like that so not sure if it's common in this niche, but I've seen small toys and cleaning tools manufacturers use it in most products.


----------



## Ino.

I got both of mine now and out of the box after a bit of testing both seem completely fine. No pre-travel or rattle on the buttons. The only thing is that the buttons allow some lateral movement which can rattle if you shake them, but that's by design I think as it is caused by the buttons being separate from the top shell. Both feel really good to grip with my dry hands and surprisingly so far I like the Rival more than the sensei, something about the size just fits me well.


----------



## SynergyCB

Just got my Rival 310 today. Love the shape so far. No rattle on M1/M2 or scroll wheel. There is a faint rattle when I shake the mouse. However, when I shake the mouse with side buttons and dpi button held in, there is absolutely no noise. So the faint rattle is coming from M4/M5 and the dpi button. No big deal.

One thing I hate about using a brand new mouse is having to deal with the kinks in the cable. For me, it takes about about a week or two for the cable to become fully flexible.

Early impressions: 9.5/10

+ Great ergonomic shape
+ Good M1/M2 clicks. Not too stiff, not too light
+ Smooth scroll wheel
+ Rubber cable
+ Great Price

- Wish it was around 2mm longer (Personal preference) (19.5cm hands)
- Although mouse skates feel fine, wish they were a little bigger and thicker. Similar to the skates on the Zowie EC1/EC2 mice
- Wish the gap between the shell and M1/M2 was smaller. Similar to the Rival 700


----------



## kawa

.


----------



## vf-

Anyone have the Lancehead and Rival to compare?


----------



## Ashbury

got both today. the sensei is fine and i'm keeping it. The rival has A LOT of pretravel in the LMB. probably a bit worse that even the rocketjumpninja video pretravel. This is sad because my sensei is perfect - no pretravel, no rattle, really great build quality - but the one I was most looking forward to was the rival and there is no way I can use it the way it is.

Oh well.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I got both of mine now and out of the box after a bit of testing both seem completely fine. No pre-travel or rattle on the buttons. The only thing is that the buttons allow some lateral movement which can rattle if you shake them, but that's by design I think as it is caused by the buttons being separate from the top shell. Both feel really good to grip with my dry hands and surprisingly so far I like the Rival more than the sensei, something about the size just fits me well.


How does the 310 Rival feel in the hand, compared to the original Rival and G403? I can't for the love of me use the original Rival anymore, the 310 Rival looks like it feels and is smaller than the original one.


----------



## equlix

what do you want to see?


----------



## Luxer

I cannot bunny hop with the Sensei 310. They moved the scroll wheel up a bit so I can't reach it unless I change my grip... my damn small girly hands. The mouse overall feels bigger than the original Sensei.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> I'm a little reluctant to saw my mouse in half to see it, but if it breaks I'll let you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a common thing btw, to use fibres for reinforcing thin plastic materials? Never really butchered a mouse like that so not sure if it's common in this niche, but I've seen small toys and cleaning tools manufacturers use it in most products.


Please don't, unless you have so many on hand and are willing to sacrifice one for everyone's interest here.

I'm only guessing what fiber material they're using hence it's just my own personal interest in finding out exactly what material is being combined to give them that composite structure. The real down side of this is when the composite structure breaks, you have to throw it away meaning it will go directly into landfill, to sit entombed for the next several million years.

The real horror of developing NEW types of plastics is that they can never be re-cycled any time soon, due to the horrendous costs involved.


----------



## Menthalion

I've used inner tube repair as grip replacement before on my Razer Orbweaver. In my country they sell them in cut-it-yourself rolls. Pretty cheap and crude but works well.

https://en.hollandbikeshop.com/bicycle-tires-and-inner-tubes/bicycle-tire-repairs/simson-roll-patches-7-x-20-cm/


----------



## chr1spe

Just to satisfy my curiosity can someone do:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> *Different way, needs more testing*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> this measures how long clicks last. l.exe for left clicks, r.exe for right clicks
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5_qzxdnJV0PSTJpLUNITFl6Sk0/view?usp=sharing
> (yea you can do it too with the previous thing but this is easier for taking averages)
> 
> 
> 
> Open either l.exe or r.exe
> Click the mouse button in the fastest/quickest way you can. Different force will be required depending on the mouse.
> Keep track of the lowest number you see.
> Try and beat that number
> When it seems you can't get a lower result, screenshot or copy the numbers in the window.
> Post em if you want(Make sure to specify the report rate(1000hz,500hz etc) and which mouse you tested.
Click to expand...

from http://www.overclock.net/t/1572872/firmware-added-button-delay-testing-attempts-tapping-mouse-buttons-lightly . Idk if these use asymmetric debouncing or not, but it would be interesting to know.


----------



## SoFGR

more pics https://imgur.com/a/eBMNY

let me know if you need flashlight and underside comparison , just played a bit of dirty bomb and I really enjoyed it. shape weight and sensor placement make for much less "shaky" aim when compared to the g403. this is definately a keeper until a worthy ec2/alcor clone comes out


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> I cannot bunny hop with the Sensei 310. They moved the scroll wheel up a bit so I can't reach it unless I change my grip... my damn small girly hands. The mouse overall feels bigger than the original Sensei.


Don't blame girly hands, even the smaller Revel is actually a quite big shape. You should be aiming for the Rival 110 instead of this sensei.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Please don't, unless you have so many on hand and are willing to sacrifice one for everyone's interest here.
> 
> I'm only guessing what fiber material they're using hence it's just my own personal interest in finding out exactly what material is being combined to give them that composite structure. The real down side of this is when the composite structure breaks, you have to throw it away meaning it will go directly into landfill, to sit entombed for the next several million years.
> 
> The real horror of developing NEW types of plastics is that they can never be re-cycled any time soon, due to the horrendous costs involved.


I wouldn't be surprised if it's nothing new, just a coating, sounds expensive/not worth while developing new plastics without hard guaranteed $$$ benefits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> I've used inner tube repair as grip replacement before on my Razer Orbweaver. In my country they sell them in cut-it-yourself rolls. Pretty cheap and crude but works well.
> 
> https://en.hollandbikeshop.com/bicycle-tires-and-inner-tubes/bicycle-tire-repairs/simson-roll-patches-7-x-20-cm/


Actually considered this as well but I find the structure of those pads not grippy enough for my taste. Besides it feels a bit off, but that's probably just personal. Thanks for the suggestion though, and I'm sure it works 10x better than the stock greasepads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Just to satisfy my curiosity can someone do:
> from http://www.overclock.net/t/1572872/firmware-added-button-delay-testing-attempts-tapping-mouse-buttons-lightly . Idk if these use asymmetric debouncing or not, but it would be interesting to know.


I may if I can find the time but that for sure won't be before this weekend I'm afraid.


----------



## Menthalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Don't blame girly hands, even the smaller Revel is actually a quite big shape. You should be aiming for the Rival 110 instead of this sensei.


So the Rival 110 is more like an even smaller Revel / Sensei ambi mouse ?

Damn why couldn't that have a 3360


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> I found out a noticeable difference between Rival 310 and G403 when I swiped and flicked horizontal lines. With Rival 310 I can track perfect horizontal line with ease. It's almost automatic movement. But with G403 I need to concentrate way more to produce similar straight horizontal line. This might be a highly individual phenomenom with my grip and aim style, but for me Rival gives more "symmetry" for my aim. It's like Rival gives more "natural angle snapping" for my aim. As a whole G403 feels better but in practise Rival performs better.
> 
> After I noticed this thing I opened Paint and made several lines and it confirmed my observations. My line control is way cleaner with Rival 310.


Angle snapping enabled then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> I think it is because of the angled sensor of the g403


It's not angled you're holding it angled, the sensor is dead vertical with the center of the mouse. There is simply different rear where it has hump on thumb side but no hump on pinky side. It's a grip thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Just to satisfy my curiosity can someone do:
> from http://www.overclock.net/t/1572872/firmware-added-button-delay-testing-attempts-tapping-mouse-buttons-lightly . Idk if these use asymmetric debouncing or not, but it would be interesting to know.


For curiosity sake:
Quote:


> G403, 1000Hz: Left 21.95ms, Right 21.95ms average, 21.86ms minimum
> IE3.0, 1000Hz: Left 14.5ms, Right 14.5ms average, 13.89ms minimum, usually 13.9x or 14.9xms


I guess G403 has more button debounce than IE3.0. They can be spammed the same by me, unless you're some crazy jitter clicker that can do less than 20ms in gaming and the game can actually register faster than 20ms which from my experience modern games don't and have a limit on input sampling and on weapon ROF.

Post your new 310 results I wanna see








The Rival 310 looks interesting with the bigger ass but otherwise the G403 may be better in other areas. And hard to justify the price when G403 wireless was on sale for as much as the Rival 310...


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> So the Rival 110 is more like an even smaller Revel / Sensei ambi mouse ?
> 
> Damn why couldn't that have a 3360


Yeah, same shape just a notch smaller. It's likely going to have a 3330 version, which is just as good, won't make you any worse in practice. Also 150/160 are in the drivers as well, maybe there'll be options with both 3330 and 3360?


----------



## badben25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramla777*
> 
> Has anyone checked the click latency on the rival 310 and sensei yet?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Since that thread was mentioned. I'd like to add when tapping do it as *lightly as possible* until a click event ms value shows up. Then go with the lowest value that shows up after making sure it doesn't go any lower.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Yeah, same shape just a notch smaller. It's likely going to have a 3330 version, which is just as good, won't make you any worse in practice. Also 150/160 are in the drivers as well, maybe there'll be options with both 3330 and 3360?


Lower malfunction speed will make someone worse in practice if he constantly hits it.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Lower malfunction speed will make someone worse in practice if he constantly hits it.


Someone has hit the max speed of a 3330?


----------



## JackCY

Pixart 3330 has 150ips = 3.8m/s that's not that hard to do if you have a huge pad and are mad flicker. Personally I would probably be fine with 3m/s max if it's consistent flawless ouput and for my regular play even IE3.0 was "acceptable" but not ideal and it had 1.5m/s max, you get used to it and learn, consistency is key.

3360 has 250ips = 6.35m/s, you would probably need some cyber enhancements


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> I found the bare sides working, but it felt a bit "empty". Not sure if I disliked the feel or that I actually had less grip, but decided to put tennis grips on mine anyway. The sides came off really easily, if you're careful you don't even really need to clean it (just wipe it with a damp cloth, all glue remained on the original grips for me). Can also simply re-apply them if needed, they seem to keep sticking and they don't reform.
> 
> Beware tho: you need grip material that is REALLY flexible, my tennis grip only just did the job, and I had to glue almost all edges for it not to wave and wobble about, leaving all kinds of protruding edges. After the glue dried there's still a few tiny flimsy edges coming up. The result is a great feeling and super grippy mouse though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grip wasn't broad enough to cover the entire right side of the Rival but that doesn't really matter (aesthetics aside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) since I don't touch it there with my fingers anyway.


I still have some padded bar-tape from my bicycle build lying around... and the only thing wrong with my OG Rival is the rubber sides have worn through to plastic...

Methinkith I have a project for tonight.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Angle snapping enabled then?
> It's not angled you're holding it angled, the sensor is dead vertical with the center of the mouse. There is simply different rear where it has hump on thumb side but no hump on pinky side. It's a grip thing.
> For curiosity sake:
> I guess G403 has more button debounce than IE3.0. They can be spammed the same by me, unless you're some crazy jitter clicker that can do less than 20ms in gaming and the game can actually register faster than 20ms which from my experience modern games don't and have a limit on input sampling and on weapon ROF.
> 
> Post your new 310 results I wanna see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rival 310 looks interesting with the bigger ass but otherwise the G403 may be better in other areas. And hard to justify the price when G403 wireless was on sale for as much as the Rival 310...


The g403 does not have more latency due to debouncing. It just uses asymmetric debouncing and that program measures the debouncing for release not for press. Many mice use the same value for press and release, but Logitech and Razer as well as some assorted other mice do not. They use a smaller value for press than release so that clicks are more responsive while still being able to mostly prevent double clicks due to switch bounce. If you get something like 20ms or higher with that program either the debouncing creates a ton of delay or the mouse uses asymmetric debouncing. If you get something under 16ms or so it is probably symmetric.


----------



## NovaGOD

Got both delivered today, rival seems fine just a little bit of pre-travel but i guess it's normal due to design, i think it's fine and i'll keep it but i'm wondering if it'll get worse due to usage. Unfortunately the sensei i got it's not a good copy, it has a lot of pre-travel/rattle, you can hear it if you shake it and also it makes a debounce sound when clicking the buttons due to them being loose. This is going back to steelseries, i hope their rma is good enough with no hassle.


----------



## JackCY

Yes it's a release time. Sure makes sense to adjust as necessary, minimal/none press delay and only/mostly debounce the release.

NovaGOD: they make the buttons sit mid air above the switches? Is that what you mean by pre travel? How are they even able to mess that up... IE3.0 has no springs no nothing and thanks to gravity the buttons sit on switches, no pretravel on buttons. G403 has some tensioning mechanism and it makes buttons sit on switches with no pretravel even if you flip the mouse upside down.


----------



## NovaGOD

It has different pressure points according to where you click the button, if you press the button directly above the switch you can't feel any pre travel just the button being loose on the debounce which is annoying as well, if you palm grip it and you press the button at it's lowest point then you can feel the pre travel. Rival is much better, you can't feel that big of a difference. I hope i explained it correctly.









If you flip the sensei upside down you can feel that the buttons are extremely loose, if you tap them lightly they make noise, also if you shake it you can hear them rattle just like in RJNs video. I thought it was the wheel at first but if i hold the buttons down there is no rattle so it's definitely the buttons.

G403 with d2f-01f has the best mouse clicks ever for me but unfortunately i prefer the rival/sensei shape/sensor position.


----------



## CorruptBE

Back to the Nixeus Revel for me. Can't quite put my finger on it, but the shape feels so much bulkier compared to the original Sensei (which I also still have).

When I put my tiny hands on the Revel it was like... omg welcome back simplistic, yet comfortable feeling.

To bad, the clicks were better on the 310, but shape > clicks imo.


----------



## Avalar

Still waiting for a review of the Rival, tho :/


----------



## Tirppa

My cat ate the cord from my brand new Rival. RIP. cat.


----------



## iBerggman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> My cat ate the cord from my brand new Rival. RIP. cat.


Well, now you have a good reason to get a paracord cable from CeeSA


----------



## coldc0ffee

Gave it a week of grinding but... Gonna be sending back my Sensei 310. Personally the shape is quite nice, as I like the width, but the buttons are pretty loose, especially m1. Both mouse buttons are noticeably uneven and the sensor position is not to my liking. I see a lot of positive experiences with the new Rival so I may try that after the RMA gets processed. For some reason it seems to me the Sensei is not on the same plane as the Rival for QC.


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBerggman*
> 
> Well, now you have a good reason to get a paracord cable from CeeSA


What do they cost, where to buy and do they ship to Finland.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> What do they cost, where to buy and do they ship to Finland.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1621381/paracord-mice-cable-made-by-ceesa


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> My cat ate the cord from my brand new Rival. RIP. cat.


Probably did you a favor









The cable looks not so great to me from all the pictures, way too folded in packaging.

I would bury remains of the mouse under my hand for testing







But I don't want the remains of the cat.









Price for ceesa cable is quite high (to me) around 20EUR, half the price of a new mouse... Kind of expected though, it's made to your order and not a generic Asia made imported thing.


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

It's really reasonably priced. Even if you could get all the parts to build one your own without shipping cost (I'd have to order from at least two shops here in Germany and thus shipping of the parts alone would be >10€) you wouldn't end up with noticeably less. Only reason to try and build it yourself is if you favor another kind of USB connector or Paracord cable.
My brother went through this because he wanted a Furutech USB-Connector on his mouse.


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Probably did you a favor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cable looks not so great to me from all the pictures, way too folded in packaging.
> 
> I would bury remains of the mouse under my hand for testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't want the remains of the cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price for ceesa cable is quite high (to me) around 20EUR, half the price of a new mouse... Kind of expected though, it's made to your order and not a generic Asia made imported thing.


The cable is really good apart from the fact that it's folded gazillion times in the package. Wish more manufacturers did it the Logitech way. My G203 cable was straight after few nights use.

But that's probably one reason the cat was able to chew the cable so fast and easily. The coating is really thin rubbery material. The cable is Zowie good imo. Or may better.


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0g4m1ng*
> 
> It's really reasonably priced. Even if you could get all the parts to build one your own without shipping cost (I'd have to order from at least two shops here in Germany and thus shipping of the parts alone would be >10€) you wouldn't end up with noticeably less. Only reason to try and build it yourself is if you favor another kind of USB connector or Paracord cable.
> My brother went through this because he wanted a Furutech USB-Connector on his mouse.


Have to see. I have to go through the trouble of opening the mouse. Then the feet won't be flat any more or I'll screw up some other way. It seems the price will be 22eur shipped uninsured. So I'm also risking the fact that post service lose it









I still have my G203...

And Roccat KPOE...

And FK2 (which I hate)

And Razer Deathadder Elite (which I love but the grip width is a bit too wide.)


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> what do you want to see?


Talking to me?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> I cannot bunny hop with the Sensei 310. They moved the scroll wheel up a bit so I can't reach it unless I change my grip... my damn small girly hands. The mouse overall feels bigger than the original Sensei.


Quake Live/Champions?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> How does the 310 Rival feel in the hand, compared to the original Rival and G403? I can't for the love of me use the original Rival anymore, the 310 Rival looks like it feels and is smaller than the original one.


Sorry, late reply, yes it is smaller, I love it. So far the Rival seems to be the best fitting ergo mouse for my hand I've ever had. Original Rival was too big for me.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Someone has hit the max speed of a 3330?


Hitting 4 m/s is fairly easy. 4.5 is about the outer edge of what I do ingame.


----------



## Menthalion

I really need to get some hands on time before buying, all 3 sound nice.

I loved the Sensei except for the build quality, liked the original Rival as well, but both were a little largish.

So I'm most curious about the Rival 110. I like the Revel so much more than the original Sensei and the DM1 because it's smaller, and my original love is the G3, so I think the 110 would fit me best.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> The cable is really good apart from the fact that it's folded gazillion times in the package. Wish more manufacturers did it the Logitech way. My G203 cable was straight after few nights use.
> 
> But that's probably one reason the cat was able to chew the cable so fast and easily. The coating is really thin rubbery material. The cable is Zowie good imo. Or may better.


Hopefully better because to me Zowie has the worst cables, some crappy soft plastic that is folded like crazy and never straightens out, feels cheap and always gets in the way due to how it bends with the material used and how bent up to garbage it comes from packaging








Not a fan of these soft plastic cables. I don't need braided cable but so far the G403 cable is fine and the stiffness and what not of it is overexagerated online to me, bends fine, comes straight from packaging and doesn't get in the way, sure paracord is probably softer and all but no mice sells with a flimsy paracord cable.


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Hopefully better because to me Zowie has the worst cables, some crappy soft plastic that is folded like crazy and never straightens out, feels cheap and always gets in the way due to how it bends with the material used and how bent up to garbage it comes from packaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of these soft plastic cables. I don't need braided cable but so far the G403 cable is fine and the stiffness and what not of it is overexagerated online to me, bends fine, comes straight from packaging and doesn't get in the way, sure paracord is probably softer and all but no mice sells with a flimsy paracord cable.


The G403 cable is bit too thick and stiff. I actually like the Deathadder Elite cable probably the most.

She didn't like the cable.. Or maybe she did..


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Talking to me?
> Quake Live/Champions?


I thought I quoted you. Guess not.

I have both and take some pictures when I get home. Anything specific you were wanting to see?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> The G403 cable is bit too thick and stiff. I actually like the Deathadder Elite cable probably the most.
> 
> She didn't like the cable.. Or maybe she did..


3.3mm G403 cable thickness, seems average to me. I've seen thinner sure but those were odd worse cables that were also stiffer. A paracord is 3.7mm without any cables inside it and unstretched. Quite the same.


----------



## t3ram

After like 3-4 h testing today i would say I've found my new daily driver in the rival 310 overall it feels way betger in hand than the g403 i used before.
At first i thought that the sensei would be better but the butt of the mouse is far to big for my taste.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> I thought I quoted you. Guess not.
> 
> I have both and take some pictures when I get home. Anything specific you were wanting to see?


I'm really curious how the tracking is between both wired mice for shooters. 500Hz and 1000Hz.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Sorry, late reply, yes it is smaller, I love it. So far the Rival seems to be the best fitting ergo mouse for my hand I've ever had. Original Rival was too big for me.


Thank you Ino. I hope to see you stream with it soon.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> My cat ate the cord from my brand new Rival. RIP. cat.


RIP Owner... buy chew toy, give more food, or teach it that the mouse isn't real mouse and buy prey like toy.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpedingMadness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> My cat ate the cord from my brand new Rival. RIP. cat.
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Owner... buy chew toy, give more food, or teach it that the mouse isn't real mouse and buy prey like toy.
Click to expand...

He's probably already terminated the Cat







.

If he resides in Denmark then he'll serve time in Prison but anywhere else on this planet, the authorities wouldn't care at all.

Once had a cat, she was extremely active with wanting to know about everything around the house until she met her end with a Tiger snake in the back yard.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> He's probably already terminated the Cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If he resides in Denmark then he'll serve time in Prison but anywhere else on this planet, the authorities wouldn't care at all.
> 
> Once had a cat, she was extremely active with wanting to know about everything around the house until she met her end with a Tiger snake in the back yard.


Idk about that.. that cat looks pretty spoilt.

"tiger snake".. This is why my cats aren't allowed outside, freakin' Australian snakes.. I live in an area infested with eastern browns.


----------



## Nilizum

I got the mouse. Sensor position is 59mm from tracking point. Scrollwheel does not rattle, but buttons do because they are separated, so NOT an issue. Mouse dpi is not accurate. 800 is 848 dpi.

edit: tracking feels kinda lame because of the lower sensor position... rival310 probably the better buy


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lexi is Dumb*
> 
> Idk about that.. that cat looks pretty spoilt.
> 
> "tiger snake".. This is why my cats aren't allowed outside, freakin' Australian snakes.. I live in an area infested with eastern browns.


Yeah she has abundance of toys available for her all day long. She just seems to like certain type of cords. My iPhone chargers USB cord doesn't look pretty either. But it only has teeth marks it's not almost cut in half









Have to by some lemon or other cat repellent liquid and cover all my wires with it


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> I'm really curious how the tracking is between both wired mice for shooters. 500Hz and 1000Hz.


The steelseries mice have been more consistent for me with aim. That could be due the the lancehead shape just not working for me at all though.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Back to the Nixeus Revel for me. Can't quite put my finger on it, but the shape feels so much bulkier compared to the original Sensei (which I also still have).
> 
> When I put my tiny hands on the Revel it was like... omg welcome back simplistic, yet comfortable feeling.
> 
> To bad, the clicks were better on the 310, but shape > clicks imo.


Based on your valued feedback it gives me pause and deflates my excitement to get one since I like the shape of orginal Sensei and my current work revel. I'm not fond of larger mice so I have decided to wait till (Fry's Electronics /Best Buy) gets ones on display to put my hand on it.

Too bad SS messed with the original shape. Hope another version of Sensei is planned, smaller, lighter, closer to original.

So far from owners responses it seems quality control is on the better side rather than the 50/50 or worse hit or miss ratio we've seen from Logi.


----------



## Hunkbert

Girlfriend bought me a G403 last christmas, about 3 months ago the sensor started acting up so i went back to my G303. Yesterday i went to the store she bought it at and got a full refund of $91 and bought myself a Rival 310 for $79. It was like christmas all over again! 

But i have a question though. I tried shaking my mouse a bit to see if i could hear any rattling sounds and i can. I tried to hold on to my scroll wheel and lmb + rmb but i could still hear it. Mouse seems to be working fine, should i be worried about the rattling sound?


----------



## Syn247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00t*
> 
> Yeah, I had the same problem with the 403 sensor angle and had to return it for that reason. Good to hear that the Rival 310 isn't like that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Back to the Nixeus Revel for me. Can't quite put my finger on it, but the shape feels so much bulkier compared to the original Sensei (which I also still have).
> 
> When I put my tiny hands on the Revel it was like... omg welcome back simplistic, yet comfortable feeling.
> 
> To bad, the clicks were better on the 310, but shape > clicks imo.


It's the grip width: 60mm on Sensei 310, 56mm on DM1 Pro S/Revel

I'm most likely sticking with my DM1


----------



## NicoNicoNii

How does the rival 310 shape compare to the Deathadder? I have small (16ish cm) hands but I found the deathadder super comfy, but it was just a little bulky to aim. If I never played fps games I would probably use the Deathadder. People seem to love the Rival 310 so far so I wanted to try it out, just seeing if I would find it comfy.


----------



## Hunkbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicoNicoNii*
> 
> How does the rival 310 shape compare to the Deathadder? I have small (16ish cm) hands but I found the deathadder super comfy, but it was just a little bulky to aim. If I never played fps games I would probably use the Deathadder. People seem to love the Rival 310 so far so I wanted to try it out, just seeing if I would find it comfy.


I've used the deathadder for years, also used G403, Rival 300, G303, Zowie EC2-a, FK1 etc. The Rival 310 so far is just as comfy or even more comfortable than the G403. I didn't like the Rival 300 because of the size and weight but the 310 is excellent. I will have to use it more to make sure it's not placebo of having a new mouse but so far i love it. Would never use a deathadder after trying it out


----------



## Poodle

RIP Rival 310. My RMB is broken after few days using it. It started to make squeaky sound and then it got loose.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Based on your valued feedback it gives me pause and deflates my excitement to get one since I like the shape of orginal Sensei and my current work revel. I'm not fond of larger mice so I have decided to wait till (Fry's Electronics /Best Buy) gets ones on display to put my hand on it.
> 
> Too bad SS messed with the original shape. Hope another version of Sensei is planned, smaller, lighter, closer to original.
> 
> So far from owners responses it seems quality control is on the better side rather than the 50/50 or worse hit or miss ratio we've seen from Logi.


i wouldn't value just one opinion.

i prefer the sensei 310 to the old one in every way (ive used a vanilla sensei/sensei raw). it fills out my hand much better (17.5cm from base of palm to tip of middle finger) its easy to push around despite its "heavy" weight. i like the clicks a lot (although they are very good nothing really compares to the clicks on the vanilla sensei, sensei raw clicks are garbage) and i've never been one to mention glide in my reviews but the glide on this thing with stock mouse feet on a well used blue zowie gs-r is god like.

i never picked up one of the sensei clones that came out because i was never that fond of the shape to begin with. this new sensei 310 shape is much better imo and im glad they changed it the way they did.


----------



## yXaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> RIP Rival 310. My RMB is broken after few days using it. It started to make squeaky sound and then it got loose.


Mine did the exact same thing today. It was the LMB though. It is loose and has a lot of play from left to right. It was fine when I got it though.


----------



## m1hka

TrueMove5 switches?


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Got both delivered today, rival seems fine just a little bit of pre-travel but i guess it's normal due to design, *i think it's fine and i'll keep it but i'm wondering if it'll get worse due to usage*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yXaen*
> 
> Mine did the exact same thing today. It was the LMB though. It is loose and has a lot of play from left to right. It was fine when I got it though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> RIP Rival 310. My RMB is broken after few days using it. It started to make squeaky sound and then it got loose.


I think i jinxed it.









Waiting for more feedback on this after some heavy gaming usage, i'm on vacation atm and i can't test it enough.


----------



## SoFGR

as I said before, the shape not that comfortable for EC2/alcor fans, yes it feels smaller than rival 300 but still .....

btw did anybody test the 500hz setting in mouserate.exe ? sometimes it reports 499 avg, some other times i get periodic 1000hz spikes (same thing happened with the cougar 300m) so that the average reported rate is all over the place ... maybe i should adjust to the 1000hz setting and call it a day ?


----------



## Kusa888

Had a Rival 310 for two days now but right out of the box there was rattle when gently shaking the mouse vertically (not horizontally). After holding down different buttons it seems like it's the M1 button. Although the general performance seems good should I RMA my copy/ be concerned or should it not matter? Thanks.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kusa888*
> 
> Had a Rival 310 for two days now but right out of the box there was rattle when gently shaking the mouse vertically (not horizontally). After holding down different buttons it seems like it's the M1 button. Although the general performance seems good should I RMA my copy/ be concerned or should it not matter? Thanks.


If it annoys you RMA, my unit has no problems. If the rattle is violent or if when you swipe the mouse you hear/feel it then I'd probably RMA that


----------



## Kusa888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> If it annoys you RMA, my unit has no problems. If the rattle is violent or if when you swipe the mouse you hear/feel it then I'd probably RMA that


I don't notice the rattling when swiping because of my headphones but I'm more concerned if a "loose" button such as this means that it's more likely to fail in the future. If so, I'd rather take care of the problem sooner than later.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kusa888*
> 
> I don't notice the rattling when swiping because of my headphones but I'm more concerned if a "loose" button such as this means that it's more likely to fail in the future. If so, I'd rather take care of the problem sooner than later.


I have no idea if it'll fail earlier. I just think if you actually feel it when swiping the mouse normally then it'd a problem. Aka if you swipe right and then feel something 'thunk' in the insides then I'd rma that.. if not then up to you


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

Just received my Sensei 310. No quallity issues at all.

I have one question though: Is it normal that you are limited to increments of 100 for CPI with the 3360? AFAIR both the Nixeus Revel and the Logitech G Pro at least have steps of 50cpi.


----------



## CorruptBE

After some swapping back and forth between the original Sensei/Xai, the Revel and the new 310, shape size isn't the issue for me, but this sharp ridge is:



I have a fairly tight grip and after about 30 mins to an hour, this causes a soreness in a particular area of my hand. This causes my grip to lose strength after a while.

Had the same issue (but far worse) with the G303 from Logitech (it's why I kep saying the front half of the G303 was actually nice and the back half needed to be smoothed out).

The more rounded, curved, body of the original Sensei/Xai or Zowie/Revel mice make this a non issue, the pressure is spread out and not focused in my hand.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> After some swapping back and forth between the original Sensei/Xai, the Revel and the new 310, shape size isn't the issue for me, but this sharp ridge is:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a fairly tight grip and after about 30 mins to an hour, this causes a soreness in a particular area of my hand. This causes my grip to lose strength after a while.
> 
> Had the same issue (but far worse) with the G303 from Logitech (it's why I kep saying the front half of the G303 was actually nice and the back half needed to be smoothed out).
> 
> The more rounded, curved, body of the original Sensei/Xai or Zowie/Revel mice make this a non issue, the pressure is spread out and not focused in my hand.


Whats your handsize? 19x9.5cm ish for me.
I kinda agree with what you are saying, revel is perfect size for me, it is the golden grail in terms of size and shape. It is smaller then the Sensei. And Sensei feels smaller then the Sensei 310.
I still use the Revel but the buttons just give up on me, been playing Path of exile since 3.0 pretty much 10h a day, and the right button started to give up and get stuck and other problems just from that








It is a ton of hold down buttons - release - hold over and over.


----------



## ncck

The only thing shape wise I'd change on the rival is the front end right side. I wish it had more height cause i feel like it being lowered prevents a full comfortable extension of my index. Other than that i think the mouse so far has been extremely solid. My hand is big so the original rival size didn't bother me much. I think 403 may have been more comfortable but i prefer the rival due to other areas for now. I also aim a fair amount better especially with tracking


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Whats your handsize? 19x9.5cm ish for me.


17.5-18cm

Fairly small, but when the soreness kicks in, it's like I start losing full control over the mouse over time.


----------



## NovaGOD

I have fairly wide hands at ~12cm width and i can palm the sensei 310 with no problems, same with the rival, both great shapes imo. Rever was a tad small for me and i couldn't reach the side buttons easily.

I RMA'd the sensei and i'll get store credit and free shipping according to a steelseries rep, i'm thinking about ordering another rival 310 until they fix the sensei QC, i don't want to play lottery again.


----------



## SoFGR

tracking ADADAD tards is pretty ez with the rival 310 I might add









am I the only one with polling rate problems ? G403 used to report 499hz average all the time without any hitches .....

maybe they optimized their mouse for windows 10 and/or usb 3.0 drivers ?







( win 7 SP1 + 2006 usb microsoft INF atm )


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> btw did anybody test the 500hz setting in mouserate.exe ?


use mousetester. type in whatever dpi, hit collect, do fast circles, then hit plot.


----------



## iBerggman

Having played for a while, switching between the G403 and Rival 310 every now and then, I think I prefer how the "hump" on the G403 feels, but precise adjustments and my aim in general is more steady on the Rival 310


----------



## tedhill

Is the rival 310 somewhat smaller the
Original rival? Couldn't find it in the thread. The rival was a bit too long for me


----------



## iBerggman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedhill*
> 
> Is the rival 310 somewhat smaller the
> Original rival? Couldn't find it in the thread. The rival was a bit too long for me


Yes, the 310 is more like the Rival 700.

Rival 300 = 133 mm
Rival 310 = 127.6mm


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBerggman*
> 
> Having played for a while, switching between the G403 and Rival 310 every now and then, I think I prefer how the "hump" on the G403 feels, but precise adjustments and my aim in general is more steady on the Rival 310


same

comfort = g403
aim = 310


----------



## iBerggman

I think I should add that I used sugru to create additional support on the right of both mice so the G403 is a solid 9/10 as far as comfort goes while the 310 still feels like it's going to slip out of my hand or something even though it's really not going anywhere. I'm thinking it must be that I prefer the steeper back and higher front on the G403 as they're otherwise quite similar in dimensions?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> same
> 
> comfort = g403
> aim = 310


Have you decided which one you will keep using? I'm thinking G403 because I have more confidence in game with that shape but I have to play some more with the Rival before I decide.


----------



## SoFGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> use mousetester. type in whatever dpi, hit collect, do fast circles, then hit plot.


not @ home sorry, is this picture enough ?


sometimes i get 499hz avg rockstable , 2 minutes later if I repeat the same test those 1000hz spikes appear out of nowhere ....


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBerggman*
> 
> I think I should add that I used sugru to create additional support on the right of both mice so the G403 is a solid 9/10 as far as comfort goes while the 310 still feels like it's going to slip out of my hand or something even though it's really not going anywhere. I'm thinking it must be that I prefer the steeper back and higher front on the G403 as they're otherwise quite similar in dimensions?
> Have you decided which one you will keep using? I'm thinking G403 because I have more confidence in game with that shape but I have to play some more with the Rival before I decide.


310 because i don't really care anymore as i just game for fun mostly now. The 310 needs more height in the front for me like the 403 has.. maybe even a flat right side. the 310 has better weight distribution, cable, and skates plus i really like the mouse wheel but yeah i can swap between both doesn't matter to me

My ideal mouse is probably going to be a 3360 fk or ec with better clicks, scroll, and side button. No matter what mouse i use the simple shapes of zowie fit me best but they're annoying to use. I wish there was a taller wider fk with the same shape as the fk1 the za doesn't fill that mesh nor does the EC

Basically a large ambidextrous without the right side buttons. (Fk1+ not big enough) sorry for crap post on mobile phone


----------



## Aricil

Does anyone else feel kinda disapointed? I dunno, I bought both, but for me, the Rival 310 is too big (which I expected going in, but figured I'd try just in case), but the real kicker is the Sensei. It feels downright BIG in my hand next to the Revel. On top of the increased weight, it just doesn't jive well with me. I thought I'd be getting a slightly heavier Revel with better buttons and build quality, but instead I got a tank. I may end up returning both of them to Steelseries. I have 30 days to return. Not to say that the mice are bad, because, objectively, they aren't. But for my hand size, I just don't think I'm going to be able to do it. I'm gonna give each one one week of use, and after that if my opinion hasn't changed I'll be returning them.


----------



## GripS

I just got my Sensei 310 today. I have the Sensei Raw as well. Slight rattle when shaking vertical but no rattles at all when horizontal. Zero pre-travel on the buttons and all click nicely. The shape is pretty much the same as the Raw minus the edges on the back hump. Slightly heavier but nothing to complain about. The mouse it is replacing (so far) is the Zowie FK-2. I went from the Raw to that mouse and was left wanting another Sensei shaped mouse with a decent sensor. Finally that day has arrived. The rubber side grips work just fine for me, my hands don't sweat much so no slipping noted so far. I really like the implementation of the omron switches on this mouse. The clicks are perfect.

Judging by some of the other reviews here it looks like QC is still an issue. Fortunately I seem to have gotten a good one. I had a Rival 300 that I had to return though so I'm not always so lucky.

#Update 8/17 - After a few days with this mouse I'm going to be sending it back. Tracking just seems off and the construction just doesn't feel solid like the Zowie FK2 I was using. Back to the FK2 for now.


----------



## CorruptBE

I'm thinking of sanding down that edge lol... if I can smooth it out, it'll solve my 1 and only issue with this mouse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Basically a large ambidextrous without the right side buttons. (Fk1+ not big enough) sorry for crap post on mobile phone


Seeing how the mouse is, I'm actually surprised we don't have swappable rubber pads for left/right with/without sidebuttons (covering up the hole).


----------



## Zeper

Just wondering if the sensei or rival 310 have less fatiguing clicks. I play mobas a lot and I need to know, bc I seen someone on reddit posting about the rival 310 clicks fatiguing their fingers way faster than g403/DA elite


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> 310 because i don't really care anymore as i just game for fun mostly now. The 310 needs more height in the front for me like the 403 has.. maybe even a flat right side. the 310 has better weight distribution, cable, and skates plus i really like the mouse wheel but yeah i can swap between both doesn't matter to me
> 
> My ideal mouse is probably going to be a 3360 fk or ec with better clicks, scroll, and side button. No matter what mouse i use the simple shapes of zowie fit me best but they're annoying to use. I wish there was a taller wider fk with the same shape as the fk1 the za doesn't fill that mesh nor does the EC
> 
> Basically a large ambidextrous without the right side buttons. (Fk1+ not big enough) sorry for crap post on mobile phone


I wish there was a ZA13+ which was wider, and with a touch less stiff buttons. Would be spot on.

And a Rival 110 would do nicely as well, do it faster steelseries!


----------



## solz

Wish they made a Rival 300+ same shape as the Rival 300 with better cable/mouseskates/3360


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> Wish they made a Rival 300+ same shape as the Rival 300 with better cable/mouseskates/3360


Same boat. Still going to give it a full trial


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> After some swapping back and forth between the original Sensei/Xai, the Revel and the new 310, shape size isn't the issue for me, but this sharp ridge is:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a fairly tight grip and after about 30 mins to an hour, this causes a soreness in a particular area of my hand. This causes my grip to lose strength after a while.
> 
> Had the same issue (but far worse) with the G303 from Logitech (it's why I kep saying the front half of the G303 was actually nice and the back half needed to be smoothed out).
> 
> The more rounded, curved, body of the original Sensei/Xai or Zowie/Revel mice make this a non issue, the pressure is spread out and not focused in my hand.


thee g303 had a hard edge for sure and i sanded it down, but the 310....? maybe you got a bad copy or something but the edge you pointed out is not sharp and doesn't bother my hand what so ever, i didnt see anyone else mention this in their reviews either.

i know its not a hand size thing because my hands are the same size as yours. maybe you just have super sensitive skin or something?


----------



## majnu

Early impressions on the SS Rival 310.
I feel overall that the G403 is better but then that may change the more I use the Rival. It defo has pros and cons but overall I think the G403 edges it. My opinions of it so far are:

*Pros:*
-Shape wise the wrist is less elevated with the 310, reducing RSI
-Has more defined scroll wheel steps than the G403 and easy to grip
-Scroll wheel click is lighter to press which I like too, requires less force
-Nice alround button clicks
- Thumb buttons not out of reach
-Cable flex is good.
-Cable is non braided (I am putting this as a pro as braided cables have a habbit of frailing over time)
-3660 sensor
-50 million click Omron switches (Let's hope these don't double click like the Logitech ones over time)
-Nice shell (Kind of a matt finish which offers a nice resistance)

*Cons:*
-Leaves more visible (finger sweat/oil)stains too compared to the G403 due to the matt finish
- Uses a stupid silcon side grip which loses friction if hands are too dry or sweaty. Offers no grip advantage
-Side buttons less of a springy/rattle sound on return sometimes.

*Other:*
-The Rival 310 weighs 91g on scales, the G403 85g, Whilst I can feel the differnce, it doesn't feel like a heavy mouse, so it's within the limit of what I would consider too heavy to fling around.
-No rattle on scroll wheel
-No pre-travel rattle on return LMB/RMB
-For the width of my hands (11.5cm width 19.5cm length) I wish that the front end of the mouse was atleast 2mm wider to that my 4th finger would rest more comfortably.
-Less of a clicky LMB/RMB sound
- Without an actuation Newton force measuring device I cannot quantify whether it requires less force to press the buttons, but overall they feel good.
-More expensive than the competitor (G403)


----------



## Zeper

Are the buttons light and easy to spam as the g403?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeper*
> 
> Are the buttons light and easy to spam as the g403?


You can spam them but the g403 I believe is faster simply because the actuation is almost immediate on those. I don't really know any scenario in any game where that difference would make or break anything. But that's up to you. So I say the g403 is pinch faster to actuation. The actual 'latency' is probably the same - just referring to the 'click' when pressed


----------



## the1onewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> -More expensive than the competitor (G403)


G403 is 69.99 MSRP while the 310s are 59.99 MSRP

You probably got the g403 on sale but if you look right it's more expensive than the 310.


----------



## pez

I see the G403 (wired) hitting $50 already pretty consistently. Last month at Best Buy IIRC.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> After some swapping back and forth between the original Sensei/Xai, the Revel and the new 310, shape size isn't the issue for me, but this sharp ridge is:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a fairly tight grip and after about 30 mins to an hour, this causes a soreness in a particular area of my hand. This causes my grip to lose strength after a while.
> 
> Had the same issue (but far worse) with the G303 from Logitech (it's why I kep saying the front half of the G303 was actually nice and the back half needed to be smoothed out).
> 
> The more rounded, curved, body of the original Sensei/Xai or Zowie/Revel mice make this a non issue, the pressure is spread out and not focused in my hand.


I'm confused as to why these ridges exist on both the Rival and the Sensei. I've been using the Rival 310 for about a week and started experiencing discomfort and to my surprise the part of my hand that was hurting was the part that was making contact with the ridge on the right side of the mouse, similar to what you're experiencing on the Sensei. It might be enough for me to send my Rival 310 back which is a bit of a shame as I'm pretty much a fan of everything else on the mouse with the exception of the scroll wheel and a few minor gripes about the shape.

If anyone from SS is still following this thread -- why on earth do these ridges exist?


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> thee g303 had a hard edge for sure and i sanded it down, but the 310....? maybe you got a bad copy or something but the edge you pointed out is not sharp and doesn't bother my hand what so ever, i didnt see anyone else mention this in their reviews either.
> 
> i know its not a hand size thing because my hands are the same size as yours. maybe you just have super sensitive skin or something?


Doubt it's skin sensitivity lol. I think it has more to do with pressure on nerves, etc over time, otherwise I wouldn't lose pretty much all strength in my utter right 2 fingers over time.


----------



## majnu

Had a couple of hours gaming with the Rival 310 now and found a con (which I guess I can add to my list later). This is already being mentioned on the previous page but there is a ridge which follows the shells contoured shape that for me causes discomfort between my 3rd & 4th finger.

This is not down to sensitivity but tension to apply to grip the mouse which causes the ridge to slowly press into your muscle/ligaments over time. The ridge on the left hand side of the mouse isn't a problem, it's the one on the right hand side.

Someone kind of summarised this mouse really well.
Comfort - G403
Aim - Rival 310.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> G403 is 69.99 MSRP while the 310s are 59.99 MSRP
> 
> You probably got the g403 on sale but if you look right it's more expensive than the 310.


I was just putting it out there. Obviously a new product will be more expensive to purchase but for those looking to buy a mouse now and was looking at the G403 and Rival 310 current price has to considered imo.


----------



## AkumaAiGhT

I loved orginal Sensei shape, is the 310 really different from the original one?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirppa*
> 
> Yeah she has abundance of toys available for her all day long. She just seems to like certain type of cords. My iPhone chargers USB cord doesn't look pretty either. But it only has teeth marks it's not almost cut in half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to by some lemon or other cat repellent liquid and cover all my wires with it


I bet the cat's missing two things: a cable/cord toy







and attention from owner or just not being able to go outside and feeling trapped, destroying every new toy the owner gets
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Based on your valued feedback it gives me pause and deflates my excitement to get one since I like the shape of orginal Sensei and my current work revel. I'm not fond of larger mice so I have decided to wait till (Fry's Electronics /Best Buy) gets ones on display to put my hand on it.
> 
> Too bad SS messed with the original shape. Hope another version of Sensei is planned, smaller, lighter, closer to original.
> 
> So far from owners responses it seems quality control is on the better side rather than the 50/50 or worse hit or miss ratio we've seen from Logi.


Rival 100 is more of a Sensei replacement, not the Rival 300, 310 or Sensei 310.
Can't say how Logi is, the first batches for sure seemed as bad as the Rival, now after all the time it seems QC is ironed out for the most part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m1hka*
> 
> TrueMove5 switches?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0g4m1ng*
> 
> Just received my Sensei 310. No quallity issues at all.
> 
> I have one question though: Is it normal that you are limited to increments of 100 for CPI with the 3360? AFAIR both the Nixeus Revel and the Logitech G Pro at least have steps of 50cpi.


That's an SS limitation. Logi has 50 CPI steps and all CPI steps are pretty much spot on as set +-1% or less, quite perfect compared to many other mice that can differ from set value by up to 15%...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> 17.5-18cm
> 
> Fairly small, but when the soreness kicks in, it's like I start losing full control over the mouse over time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Doubt it's skin sensitivity lol. I think it has more to do with pressure on nerves, etc over time, otherwise I wouldn't lose pretty much all strength in my utter right 2 fingers over time.


Because of the sharp edge. I don't tolerate sharp edges on gripped things either. Even with light grip it creates a pressure point that can hurt over time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> Wish they made a Rival 300+ same shape as the Rival 300 with better cable/mouseskates/3360


And split buttons, yeah. But they wanted to go more mainstream so they made it smaller to sell and profit more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> G403 is 69.99 MSRP while the 310s are 59.99 MSRP
> 
> You probably got the g403 on sale but if you look right it's more expensive than the 310.


Depends on market. Both without a sale here cost about the same, SS being up to $10 more depending what shop you look at. G403, G203, GPro were on sale before this SS launch I guess Logi knew and some shops did drop prices accordingly. G403 $40 brand new, wireless version had the same discount of about 40-45% and cost what a new G403/Rival310/etc. does without discount. For the money hard to not buy one even just for getting the sensors etc. to transplant into some other mouse or DIY shell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I see the G403 (wired) hitting $50 already pretty consistently. Last month at Best Buy IIRC.


Yeah I think Logi had some summer discount, now it's over but it lasted quite long a whole month or more. Now I can still find some for about $50 instead of $40, while other new mice cost around $65+. A big difference paying $65 or $40 (+ tax).


----------



## jsx3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Based on your valued feedback it gives me pause and deflates my excitement to get one since I like the shape of orginal Sensei and my current work revel. I'm not fond of larger mice so I have decided to wait till (Fry's Electronics /Best Buy) gets ones on display to put my hand on it.
> 
> Too bad SS messed with the original shape. Hope another version of Sensei is planned, smaller, lighter, closer to original.
> 
> So far from owners responses it seems quality control is on the better side rather than the 50/50 or worse hit or miss ratio we've seen from Logi.


You can say they messed it up, but its subjective. Why does everything have to be smaller and lighter? I'll agree that it blows for people to have pains or issues with shape design, but it can happen with anything lol


----------



## iBerggman

I didn't like how the right side of the Rival 310 curves in so I used some sugru to make a grip that matches the rest of the shell. Now it feels more like something out of zowies lineup and I think it suits my ~20x10cm hands better, the bottom edge tapers in so my fingers wrap around the side nicely.

I spent a little too long molding it so it cracked, I'll have to redo it sometime... but the good thing is that it's now on par with the G403 when it comes to comfort so this will probably be my next daily once I redo it.


----------



## the1onewolf

So now that we are 2 weeks after release who's keeping their sensei/rival and who's moving back to whatever they were using previously?


----------



## SynergyCB

While the Rival 310 is a great mouse, I decided to switch back to the White EC1-A. Just wasn't a fan of how thin the front was on the Rival 310. The shape and wider front of the EC1-A feels pretty much perfect for 19.5cm hands. Not a complete fan of the glossy coating, but the scrollwheel, side buttons, and LMB/RMB feel a lot better on the white version. Once Zowie finally updates their mice, its going to be really hard for me to find another mouse that'll feel more comfortable than the EC1-A shape.

Anyone know if the black EC1-A is updated to have similar buttons to the white version?

I'm also going to try out the Deathadder Elite again. Enjoyed using that mouse. Just stopped using it to try some new mice that were coming out at the time.


----------



## t00t

How does the Rival 310 feel size-wise in comparison to the original Rival / 300?

Does it feel smaller?


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> So now that we are 2 weeks after release who's keeping their sensei/rival and who's moving back to whatever they were using previously?


have been using the sesnei 310 over my G403 which ive used exclusively since this time last year. i dont see myself going back to the G403 any time soon.


----------



## t3ram

I have used the g403 as a daily driver now for near a year but the rival will replace it 100% imo it feels better in hand and it feels way lighter but maybe the intelli 1.1 clone I've ordered will replace both of them


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> have been using the sesnei 310 over my G403 which ive used exclusively since this time last year. i dont see myself going back to the G403 any time soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3ram*
> 
> I have used the g403 as a daily driver now for near a year but the rival will replace it 100% imo it feels better in hand and it feels way lighter but maybe the intelli 1.1 clone I've ordered will replace both of them


What's your hand size and grip?


----------



## t3ram

I have 20x10 hands and palm grip the mouse like every other I've used


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> So now that we are 2 weeks after release who's keeping their sensei/rival and who's moving back to whatever they were using previously?


Back to Revel till I buy some sanding paper and tools for that edge.


----------



## L1nos

My Sensei 310 has arrived today. The only technical flaw are main buttons. When shaking the mouse, they rattle due to the pretravel. But this does not happen while gaming. I'm very impressed by the Scrollwheel. Definitely one of the best I've ever used. No rattle, deep and quiet noise while scrolling and a nearly perfect click.

Overall the mouse feels very high quality. My main mice are the G-Pro and sometimes the Revel. The Sensei feels wider and the grey grip texture on the side has a strange feeling to it. Plain plastic whould have been better. I'll play with it for a few days and decide, if I'll keep it.


----------



## a_ak57

So how long does it normally take for SS mice to arrive in other stores in the US after it's on their e-shop? I've gone back to preferring ambi shaped mice so I'm thinking about grabbing the Sensei 310, but I'd rather get it from Amazon in case I don't like how it feels (or ideally try it out at Best Buy).


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> While the Rival 310 is a great mouse, I decided to switch back to the White EC1-A. Just wasn't a fan of how thin the front was on the Rival 310. The shape and wider front of the EC1-A feels pretty much perfect for 19.5cm hands. Not a complete fan of the glossy coating, but the scrollwheel, side buttons, and LMB/RMB feel a lot better on the white version. Once Zowie finally updates their mice, its going to be really hard for me to find another mouse that'll feel more comfortable than the EC1-A shape.
> 
> Anyone know if the black EC1-A is updated to have similar buttons to the white version?
> 
> I'm also going to try out the Deathadder Elite again. Enjoyed using that mouse. Just stopped using it to try some new mice that were coming out at the time.


Agree with you there (same hind size) I don't have the EC1-A but I've gone back to the G403 for my daily gaming mouse.


----------



## MikesHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> So how long does it normally take for SS mice to arrive in other stores in the US after it's on their e-shop? I've gone back to preferring ambi shaped mice so I'm thinking about grabbing the Sensei 310, but I'd rather get it from Amazon in case I don't like how it feels (or ideally try it out at Best Buy).


Other stores can sell on September 1st. Steelseries.com has a 30 day warranty.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> So how long does it normally take for SS mice to arrive in other stores in the US after it's on their e-shop? I've gone back to preferring ambi shaped mice so I'm thinking about grabbing the Sensei 310, but I'd rather get it from Amazon in case I don't like how it feels (or ideally try it out at Best Buy).


Wait for sep 1st Amazon. Will make returning easier if you don't like or if defect


----------



## JackCY

Here the only reputable shop that lists Rival 310 says selling will start on 15.8. = tomorrow.


----------



## SynergyCB

Actually I might stick with the Rival 310. While my hand feels a little more comfortable on the EC1-A, the thinner front of the RIval 310 makes me aim more precisely.


----------



## Zeper

Is the back wide as deathadder's back. I acutally prefer that


----------



## iBerggman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeper*
> 
> Is the back wide as deathadder's back. I acutally prefer that


Both the Rival 310 and the Deathadder have a width of slightly under 70mm at the back but to me the Rival feels bigger as the "hump" is a bit further back so it fills the palm more when palm gripping.


----------



## kawa

Got my sensei 310, no complaints aside from the stock feet sucking. I really like how there's no more awkward outward curve at the front anymore.
No complaints about weight either. Best mouse for hybrid grips.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> So now that we are 2 weeks after release who's keeping their sensei/rival and who's moving back to whatever they were using previously?


I'll give it a few more days to see if I can get used to it but I think I'm sending my Rival 310 back. The ridge that CorruptBE mentioned is just too big of an issue. The problem is that the ridge digs into your palm if you arch your ring and pinky fingers at all and at the end of the day if the mouse is physically painful to use it's a deal breaker. This is incredibly frustrating because it seems like there is zero reason for the ridges to exist aside from aesthetics.

I would be happy with the Rival 310 and more than likely use it as my daily driver if not for the ridge on the right side. I wanted to try the Sensei 310 if the Rival 310 didn't work out but it seems like I'll be running into the same issue there.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> 
> I'll give it a few more days to see if I can get used to it but I think I'm sending my Rival 310 back. The ridge that CorruptBE mentioned is just too big of an issue. The problem is that the ridge digs into your palm if you arch your ring and pinky fingers at all and at the end of the day if the mouse is physically painful to use it's a deal breaker. This is incredibly frustrating because it seems like there is zero reason for the ridges to exist aside from aesthetics.
> 
> I would be happy with the Rival 310 and more than likely use it as my daily driver if not for the ridge on the right side. I wanted to try the Sensei 310 if the Rival 310 didn't work out but it seems like I'll be running into the same issue there.


Probs not gonna get it now, then. :/


----------



## syrell

is the rubber on the side still broken so fast, steelseries quality is .b..t


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> So now that we are 2 weeks after release who's keeping their sensei/rival and who's moving back to whatever they were using previously?


I already moved back to my Kone POE. I moved to that from the Revel because of the buttons and thought I'd give the new Sensei a shot - I hate the side grips and can't live with the shape once they're removed because the buttons protrude out so far on the right hand side.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> is the rubber on the side still broken so fast, steelseries quality is .b..t


Is that a standard, first edition Rival? Cuz they had this issue, but it got fixed with the 300.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> 
> I'll give it a few more days to see if I can get used to it but I think I'm sending my Rival 310 back. The ridge that CorruptBE mentioned is just too big of an issue. The problem is that the ridge digs into your palm if you arch your ring and pinky fingers at all and at the end of the day if the mouse is physically painful to use it's a deal breaker. This is incredibly frustrating because it seems like there is zero reason for the ridges to exist aside from aesthetics.
> 
> I would be happy with the Rival 310 and more than likely use it as my daily driver if not for the ridge on the right side. I wanted to try the Sensei 310 if the Rival 310 didn't work out but it seems like I'll be running into the same issue there.


I'm working on it











Still need to use some sanding paper to smooth it out and then some black paint. But it already feels better.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> What's your hand size and grip?


17.5cm x 9cm i think


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> 17.5cm x 9cm i think


Damn, that's way different than mine.


----------



## nisemono

Just my immediate impressions of the two mice (I think these matter as I'm not YET fond of the mouse):

- Clicks aren't as good as Logitech's - G Pro/G403/G303. They feel a bit looser.
- Sensei isn't as big as I thought it'd be. It feels only a tiny, minuscule, smidgen of a fraction wider than the FK1+ (at least from the feel of it).
- The Rival 310 feels very different to the 300 imo. Feels like a completely different mouse grip-wise. Most likely due to there being less of a concave on the left side.
- No ridge problems on first grip ;P
- Cords are very malleable.
- Mouse wheel is solid on both.
- I can see how the grips cause people problems. Not the grippiest.
- Sensor feels very responsive, better than the DeathAdder Elite imo.

Have yet to put them through their paces in-game.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Damn, that's way different than mine.


whats the issue here?


----------



## khemist

https://postimages.org/

https://postimages.org/

https://postimages.org/

https://postimages.org/

https://postimages.org/

https://postimages.org/

Look what just arrived.


----------



## ncck

Mmmm sick Khemist. Nice setup. Enjoy !


----------



## ThomasMW

Anyone with hands 18.3cm x 9cm finds Rival 310 comfortable? I'm using EC2-A now, but as a nerd I always want something new, but so far there was no mice to replace that Zowie.


----------



## gunit2004

Got both the Rival and Sensei 310 in today (got them directly from Steelseries as I got impatient







)

I think I hit the QC lottery







Doesn't seem to be any issues with either copy I got. Good buttons that feel the same, no noticeable rattling.

Initially playing some Overwatch, this sensor feels very good.

I have been using ambidextrous mice for a long time now (Zowie FK2, Finalmouse Scream One, G900, G Pro, Lancehead, etc). But the Rival feels pretty good in the hand so far, fills my hand nicely.


----------



## nisemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> I have been using ambidextrous mice for a long time now (Zowie FK2, Finalmouse Scream One, G900, G Pro, Lancehead, etc). But the Rival feels pretty good in the hand so far, fills my hand nicely.


Yeah I also really like ambidextrous mice, but the Rival feels really similar to using one when using palm grip.


----------



## Jonny321321

How does the Rival 310 compared to the original Rival in shape and weight? Cause I immediately disliked the first Rival.


----------



## nisemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonny321321*
> 
> How does the Rival 310 compared to the original Rival in shape and weight? Cause I immediately disliked the first Rival.


I couldn't aim at all with the Rival 300, with 21.5/11 hands. With the 310, I'm loving it. Feels like a different mouse completely. I'd just suggest using caution though if you have a claw or fingertip grip, as the side grips are quite slippery, and that can cause issues with keeping your fingers in the same spot. Trying claw first yesterday, my fingers kept slipping up the mouse as I played.

Weight-wise it feels WAY lighter. Much better.


----------



## Jonny321321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisemono*
> 
> I couldn't aim at all with the Rival 300, with 21.5/11 hands. With the 310, I'm loving it. Feels like a different mouse completely. I'd just suggest using caution though if you have a claw or fingertip grip, as the side grips are quite slippery, and that can cause issues with keeping your fingers in the same spot. Trying claw first yesterday, my fingers kept slipping up the mouse as I played.
> 
> Weight-wise it feels WAY lighter. Much better.


Thanks, seems promising. Always been a fan of the Kana so I did go for the Sensei 310. I don't expect I'll like it though but I'm hopeful, I do theoretically find the DM 1 Pro S shape (pretty much same as Revel) not bad but the clicks are just so mind-boggingly tragic.

I'll bear the Rival 310 in-mind, it seems like it has a pretty fat ass. I'm assuming that the Rival 310 is slightly smaller than the original. I also bought a G403 to try (been a massive fan of the G303 past year).


----------



## nisemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonny321321*
> 
> Thanks, seems promising. Always been a fan of the Kana so I did go for the Sensei 310. I don't expect I'll like it though but I'm hopeful, I do theoretically find the DM 1 Pro S shape (pretty much same as Revel) not bad but the clicks are just so mind-boggingly tragic.
> 
> I'll bear the Rival 310 in-mind, it seems like it has a pretty fat ass. I'm assuming that the Rival 310 is slightly smaller than the original. I also bought a G403 to try (been a massive fan of the G303 past year).


The kana was okay for me, but it felt a bit small. The clicks are much improved on the new mice though (nothing like the squishy clicks from Steelseries mice past), so you'll be happy with that I'm sure.


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisemono*
> 
> Yeah I also really like ambidextrous mice, but the Rival feels really similar to using one when using palm grip.


Yeah, I feel the same way. This Rival 310 is the only mouse I can comfortably palm and aim well with. But other than palming, I can't seem to aim well with it if I attempt to claw or fingertip.

I am preferring the Sensei 310 shape wise at the moment.

I have to say, something about this sensor feels really nice. It feels somehow more responsive and snappy than the usual 3366 in Logitechs and 3389 in Razers.


----------



## nisemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> Yeah, I feel the same way. This Rival 310 is the only mouse I can comfortably palm and aim well with. But other than palming, I can't seem to aim well with it if I attempt to claw or fingertip.
> 
> I am preferring the Sensei 310 shape wise at the moment.
> 
> I have to say, something about this sensor feels really nice. It feels somehow more responsive and snappy than the usual 3366 in Logitechs and 3389 in Razers.


Yeah, I entirely agree about the sensor. I felt that the Deathadder Elite was sluggish, immediately after beginning using it when I got it, and kept going back to the 3366 to see why that was and noticing a marked difference in the feel. Then I saw someone on here said that the latency was higher with the DeathAdder Elite than Logitech's sensor implementations, so I assumed that was the reason. Not sure though, I'm not an expert on the topic.

But the Steelseries 310 mice do feel very snappy - I don't feel that they're outright better than 3366 mice, but they definitely rival *cough* them.


----------



## Iceman2733

Size wise this I take it compares to the Logitech G403 or is it closer to the Deathadder Elite? I think I am going to pick me one of these up monday when they come back in stock, or if anyone has a new one that they didn't like PM me we can work something out.


----------



## nisemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Size wise this I take it compares to the Logitech G403 or is it closer to the Deathadder Elite? I think I am going to pick me one of these up monday when they come back in stock, or if anyone has a new one that they didn't like PM me we can work something out.


I'd say it's closer to the G403. A longer G403, with a slightly wider back. The way you grip it feels very similar though, in palm grip at least. But that's just me. I could never fit both fingers on the right side of a DeathAdder due to the limited space.


----------



## SpiLLi

2 questions

CeeSA you have a working paracord for the Rival 310 yet?

also are the mousefeet on the rival 310 the same as previous? (ie will any hyperglides fit it?)


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiLLi*
> 
> 2 questions
> 
> CeeSA you have a working paracord for the Rival 310 yet?
> 
> also are the mousefeet on the rival 310 the same as previous? (ie will any hyperglides fit it?)


No the shape is new for skates
Also they seem to be fine


----------



## jayfkay

anyone have comparison picks to g400?


----------



## Br3chtel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiLLi*
> 
> 2 questions
> 
> CeeSA you have a working paracord for the Rival 310 yet?
> 
> also are the mousefeet on the rival 310 the same as previous? (ie will any hyperglides fit it?)


He has, I've got mine a few days ago and installed it, could post pictures if wanted








Also the mouse feels a littlebit lighter than before, CeeSa-paracord 4tw


----------



## sk1p

Hi!)

I have g403 for 9 months(by the way became my favorite mice after g303) and would like to try some new mice). I tried G pro but for me little bit unbalanced after g403, but I want to try smaller mice. As I understood from reviews there Rival 310 is similar by size to g403, but who have both could you tell me which of them feels smaller rival 310 or sensei 310? (expect is sensei))


----------



## Unluckz

Does anyone else had a problem with the side buttons(button4 and 5) and the CPI toggle button on the new Rival 310 ?


----------



## khemist

What kind of problem?, i don't really ever use the cpi toggle but the side buttons are taking some getting used to (coming from a rival 300) and i keep hitting the wrong one since they are closer to my palm now.

It will just take a while to train myself to hold it a little different.


----------



## Unluckz

they are not working for me at all.... can't use them, they sound clicky but pc don't sense them


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unluckz*
> 
> they are not working for me at all.... can't use them, they sound clicky but pc don't sense them


Are you sure you have set it up correctly? You didn't route the buttons it to another functions or disabled it by mistake?
If there is nothing wrong, then just RMA that mouse


----------



## m0uz

delete


----------



## Iceman2733

anyone buy one of these and decide they don't want it? I want to give this a try but Steelseries is out of stock. Looking specifically for the rival 310 edition

Reviews seems to gauge the size of this thing all over the place, one is saying it is alot bigger than the g403 than others saying if you fit the g403 this will work well lol grrr hahahaha


----------



## Unluckz

Yep, I'm working on RMA it.


----------



## TurricanM3

Got mine today. My mouse wheel wasn't centered. Had to push it in the middle position. Can you guys move the wheel left/right a bit on the axle?
Unfortunately i got MB1 rattle / pretravel. :/


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> Got mine today. My mouse wheel wasn't centered. Had to push it in the middle position. Can you guys move the wheel left/right a bit on the axle?
> Unfortunately i got MB1 rattle / pretravel. :/


Which one do you have and no I can't move my wheel left/right (rival 310) is what I have


----------



## TurricanM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Which one do you have and no I can't move my wheel left/right (rival 310) is what I have


Rival 310.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> Got mine today. My mouse wheel wasn't centered. Had to push it in the middle position. Can you guys move the wheel left/right a bit on the axle?
> Unfortunately i got MB1 rattle / pretravel. :/


Got a Sensei 310 and Rival 310.

The rival is perfect, no rattle, etc.. I can move the scroll wheel to the left a bit, but i dont mind that.

On the sensei, there is rattle on the buttons, but im selling that one.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> Rival 310.


Unlucky go for RMA


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> Got mine today. My mouse wheel wasn't centered. Had to push it in the middle position. Can you guys move the wheel left/right a bit on the axle?
> Unfortunately i got MB1 rattle / pretravel. :/


sounds awful return it for a (hopefully) better model.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br3chtel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpiLLi*
> 
> 2 questions
> 
> CeeSA you have a working paracord for the Rival 310 yet?
> 
> also are the mousefeet on the rival 310 the same as previous? (ie will any hyperglides fit it?)
> 
> 
> 
> He has, I've got mine a few days ago and installed it, could post pictures if wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the mouse feels a littlebit lighter than before, CeeSa-paracord 4tw
Click to expand...

What feed did you use for replacement?


----------



## Jonny321321

Immediately disliked the Sensei as someone who has liked some of their previous mice (e.g. kana, kinzu). I think my shape tastes have changed a bit.

Too heavy, sensor position is awful, LOD too high, mouse just feels off, clicks are the one redeeming feature. I can't see the Rival 310 being substantially different enough to buy and try it. I think my next mouse to try will be the CoolerMaster Mastermouse S (though I'm surprisingly really satisfied and doing really well with the G403 that just came, touch wood, came from a G303 before).


----------



## vanir1337

Got both the Rival 310 and Sensei 310 today. Hideous main buttons, mushy, huge pre and post travel. What were they thinking?


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonny321321*
> 
> Immediately disliked the Sensei as someone who has liked some of their previous mice (e.g. kana, kinzu). I think my shape tastes have changed a bit.
> 
> Too heavy, sensor position is awful, LOD too high, mouse just feels off, clicks are the one redeeming feature. I can't see the Rival 310 being substantially different enough to buy and try it. I think my next mouse to try will be the CoolerMaster Mastermouse S (though I'm surprisingly really satisfied and doing really well with the G403 that just came, touch wood, came from a G303 before).


How high is the LOD? More than a CD? Comparing to the Lancehead wired, 1 CD it doesn't track.


----------



## JsBee

Anyone with around 21.5cm hands use either the Rival or the Sensei? Would love to hear opinions of people with bigger hands.


----------



## nisemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JsBee*
> 
> Anyone with around 21.5cm hands use either the Rival or the Sensei? Would love to hear opinions of people with bigger hands.


I do (21.5/11), and I've found the Rival 310 to be a great fit in palm grip. It feels larger, and much longer than the G403, and fills the hand more. It's taken two days but my aim is starting to come right. I really like it, as someone who found the G403 a tiny bit too small. Claw is nigh impossible, on both the Rival 310 and the Sensei 310, due to the silicone grips on the sides - they're not grippy AT all. They ruined this aspect of the product, as I would have loved to use the two mice with a claw grip. But as it stands the fingers slide down or up the mouse with use, and I have dry hands. So in conclusion, the Rival 310 is great, but just for palm or fingertip (in my opinion), and the Sensei 310 doesn't feel right in any grip for me, as the back feels plain awkward due to jutting into the sides of the back of the hand in palm, and is too slippery for any other grip.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JsBee*
> 
> Anyone with around 21.5cm hands use either the Rival or the Sensei? Would love to hear opinions of people with bigger hands.


19.8cm with rival 310.. It's alright, I still think the rival 300 shape was better for bigger hands


----------



## vanir1337

After some use I got to say I'm really impressed. I could find no other flaw but the main buttons on both the 310's. And they can actually get used to. I still can't decide which one to keep, I like the Sensei shape better, but it's a tad too wide.


----------



## CorruptBE

Not the best paint job, but hey, at least the ridge is gone now


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JsBee*
> 
> Anyone with around 21.5cm hands use either the Rival or the Sensei? Would love to hear opinions of people with bigger hands.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> 19.8cm with rival 310.. It's alright, I still think the rival 300 shape was better for bigger hands


I never realised I'm 18cm by 9.5. 9cm by my fingers. 9.5 by palm. Though I don't grip by palm. I'm kind of spider shaped on my grip.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Not the best paint job, but hey, at least the ridge is gone now


looks pretty good, hope its nice for you now!


----------



## Zhuni

del


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Not the best paint job, but hey, at least the ridge is gone now


What kind of paint? Aren't you bothered by different texture? I'm assuming less than the ridge in order to put up with a difference in feeling under palm.


----------



## clicker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Not the best paint job, but hey, at least the ridge is gone now


Tasteful mod, well done!


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> What kind of paint? Aren't you bothered by different texture? I'm assuming less than the ridge in order to put up with a difference in feeling under palm.


Ridge was more annoying


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Not the best paint job, but hey, at least the ridge is gone now


You did it with white sugru then paint on it? Any reason why you didn't use black sugru in the first place?


----------



## AnimalK

I don't see any reason to stop using my original Rivals for the Rival 310 judging by the comments I've seen in this thread.

Admittedly my opinion might be different if I didn't prefer the 3310 over over any 336x.

My OG Rivals feel so responsive, the clicks feel tight and crisp, the shape feels so comfortable even with my 17.5cm hands.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

I just got Sensei 310. I love it so much, like a glove. The ridge actually accommodates resting for 131 grip, felt like home.
First, I was kinda reluctant as I'm more accustomed to small mouse like g102, g100, and those alike.
The g102/g pro shape was disappointing and tiring to use but this one is superb.

The only rant from me is the cable, too soft and gooey compared to g102.


----------



## vanir1337

After all none of the 310's will take part as a daily driver for me. The clicks are just unbearable, plus both of them are a tad too big. I liked the Rival 310 better, even though I prefer ambi mouses. If they made a 5-6% smaller Rival 310 with proper buttons I'd instabuy.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpedingMadness*
> 
> You did it with white sugru then paint on it? Any reason why you didn't use black sugru in the first place?


Ehm no, I just sanded down the ridge until it was a smooth curve then repainted it in black with some random black matte paint. First sort of "scratched" it with a knive and then sanded it down to make it more smooth.

If it really ends up being my main I might redo it better.

The white is just what's under the paint of this mouse.

Played 3 hours with it last night, no pain anymore


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Ehm no, I just sanded down the ridge until it was a smooth curve then repainted it in black with some random black matte paint. First sort of "scratched" it with a knive and then sanded it down to make it more smooth.
> 
> If it really ends up being my main I might redo it better.
> 
> The white is just what's under the paint of this mouse.
> 
> Played 3 hours with it last night, no pain anymore


I mistook you with another guy that mentioned sugru







My brain is bad in the weekend

If nothing works to beautify it, just patch it up with grip tape or something like that.


----------



## ncck

So do any of you love your Sensei?


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> So do any of you love your Sensei?


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> After all none of the 310's will take part as a daily driver for me. The clicks are just unbearable, plus both of them are a tad too big. I liked the Rival 310 better, even though I prefer ambi mouses. If they made a 5-6% smaller Rival 310 with proper buttons I'd instabuy.


What you're trying to say is the "true 1-to-1 tracking" gimmick wasn't enough for you to use the mouse as a daily driver? Dammit! I guess SS needs to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Laxer

Sending back my Sensei 310 because the left side grip is too slippery (soon after my fingers get a little bit wet) and the main-button-clicks are mushy for me.
Shape was okay even it is and feels a lttle bit larger / wider. I would have prefered the XAI form & feel with up-to-date internals...


----------



## pinginu

Have 18 cm * 9 cm hands. For me, the Rival is too long and the sensei too wide. The buttons feel strangely a little loose: D


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> So do any of you love your Sensei?


I loved the shape/weight and the sensor position didn't seem to affect me at all but the buttons were so bad i had to RMA it. I'm probably gonna wait for a second batch or something since i have 60 days left for my RMA coupon to expire. If i can get a good copy i think i'll use it more than the rival, not sure if it will replace my dm1-s with paracord and d2f-01f though.

Basically for me it's Rival= csgo and desktop/productivity work, Sensei= overwatch/pubg and everything else, dunno why.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Actually lol'd

Ok nova let us know if you get a good one!


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> So do any of you love your Sensei?


I love mine and if they are planning to release matte white version, I'd buy it in a heartbeat and proceed to make a panda sensei, 1 for work and 1 for home.


----------



## fuzzybass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Actually lol'd
> 
> Ok nova let us know if you get a good one!


Of the three Sensei 310, Rival 310, and Kone Pure Owl-Eye, which do you like the best?


----------



## pinginu

Of the 3 I find the Rival is best. Kone Pure Owl-Eye has a special shape and size.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> Of the three Sensei 310, Rival 310, and Kone Pure Owl-Eye, which do you like the best?


I don't own the sensei, and I don't know yet either. Can't really gauge the SS mice until I've used them for 30~ days


----------



## pinginu

The Rival 310 can be wonderful Palm, Claw and Finger tip about too long but works. The sensei is wider in some places feels too big for me. Have 18 * 9 cm hands.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> So do any of you love your Sensei?


i do its one of the best mice ive used, theres over 30 in my collection.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

I just finished putting thin pe foam(+double tape) on m1 and m2 button to kill the inherent rattle (due to design) when shaken vertically.
I think Logitech approach for putting spring on m1 and m2 is probably to kill the rattle as well. I also put the foam for cpi button as somehow it is a bit springy and makes rattly noise when lightly touched. It distracted me a lot and I kept on playing with it







, so I dampened it as well.

To do the rattle dampening, it's a bit hassle as you need to disassemble the top cover completely to this state, put foam, and done.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







One bad news when I disassembled the mouse is they're putting lube on scroll wheel, you probably need to relube/tape with ptfe when it dries or you'll get weird scrolling rattle sound due to bumping with the support chassis


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pinginu

How big are your hands, and what Steel 310 do you have?


----------



## Tirppa

Would Rival 300 cable work with the 310. If somebody doesn't know my cat ate the cable from my 310 on the second night I got it.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpedingMadness*
> 
> I just finished putting thin pe foam(+double tape) on m1 and m2 button to kill the inherent rattle (due to design) when shaken vertically.
> I think Logitech approach for putting spring on m1 and m2 is probably to kill the rattle as well. I also put the foam for cpi button as somehow it is a bit springy and makes rattly noise when lightly touched. It distracted me a lot and I kept on playing with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so I dampened it as well.
> 
> To do the rattle dampening, it's a bit hassle as you need to disassemble the top cover completely to this state, put foam, and done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One bad news when I disassembled the mouse is they're putting lube on scroll wheel, you probably need to relube/tape with ptfe when it dries or you'll get weird scrolling rattle sound due to bumping with the support chassis
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


why not just save yourself the trouble and RMA? theres not supposed to be rattle, mine has no rattle. get a new one.


----------



## pinginu

What do you think about these rattle? My keys and mouse wheel are not of the quality so good.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> why not just save yourself the trouble and RMA? theres not supposed to be rattle, mine has no rattle. get a new one.


Are you sure? Try shaking it vertically or something . It is inherent rattle by design. First the separated m1 and m2 doesn't have anything to hold it in place.
The cpi button is also springy also due to design.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> why not just save yourself the trouble and RMA? theres not supposed to be rattle, mine has no rattle. get a new one.


Okay, would you mind checking this for me? Do you have pre-travel for m1 and m2 button? As from what I've gathered and measured it myself this rattle is actually inherent due to its design.Source: myself, HC (notice the pre-travel), RJN (he also has scroll rattle but I suspect it is actually m1/m2), reddit1, reddit2. But I don't dismiss the possibility of no pre-travel copy which means the QC is very loose as from my measurement, using thin foam etc, the pre-travel is approximately 0.5 mm. There is no dampening, now imagine what happens when plastic meet another plastic 0.5 mm apart shaken vigorously? Rattle! As I mentioned it before, Logitech approached this problem with that zero-tension whatever thingy using spring. IMHO, this is ingenious solution for separate m1/m2 button.

Is this a problem? If you use your mouse normally, it isn't a problem at all. It just bugs me out as I tend to lift off and shake my mouse when staring and concentrating on the screen, just think of it like my way of fidgeting like spinning pen or so. If no-pretravel copy exist, Why don't I do RMA? Over here, they don't accept RMA with that reason. I mean they do accept like scroll rattle which annoys even your neighbor but this rattle doesn't show up when used normally. Also, I don't really like to use my luck to get rattle free mouse and spend who knows how long (if RMA is possible) to get rattle free copy when I can just do like 15 minutes to solve it myself.

Also the cpi/dpi button has different approach but that fault is also due to its design. A long elastic stick for triggering the button.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pinginu*
> 
> What do you think about these rattle? My keys and mouse wheel are not of the quality so good.


Have you tried turning it off and back on again?


----------



## Blze001

As someone who thought the original Rival was perfect, would I like the 310?


----------



## b0z0

I'm getting wrist pain using the Sensei 310. Never had this issue with the original Sensei


----------



## fourthavenue

I ordered Sensei 310 and Rival 310 right away at the night they were released. But it took a whole week to have them delivered to me. Because I'm in Canada....

I have returned both of the mice because my hand doesn't adapt to their shapes well.
I don't want to leave a comprehensive review here because I'm not so interested with 310 mice. But I still want to share some simple feelings.

My hand is 17.5 cm. I have/had most Logitech G series mice (G400 G400s G100s GPro G302 G402 G502 G403wired G903) and some Steelseries (IkariLaser KinzuV2 KanaV1 OriginalSensei OriginalRival Rival100) as well.
G403 suits me best.I have been using G403 for about 8 months. but recently I switched to finalmouse S1. Although original Sensei and Rival gave me really bad experience but I still decided to give 310 a try. As they seem to have improved a lot.

My copies have very nice buttons, no rattling or pre-travels at all. The clicks are light and tactile. I can say they are the closest buttons to Logitech. This might not be a good point for everyone, as quite some people prefer stiffer buttons.

The cable is rubber and very soft. It's as good as Zowie's. For me it's not a big issue. Because I found that on my setup, even finalmouse S1's stiff cable is tolerable. But a soft rubber cable is for sure a good point.

The shell coating and the rubber grip feels very solid and well made. It doesn't give me the cheap feel of Rival 100. Well it's just a feel, but what's wrong to prefer a product that looks higher-end?
Regarding anti slip, I can't comment much because every people has different grip and different level of sweat. For me it's all OK, at least a big improvement over the original Sensei.

Sensei 310 shape is very similar to original Sensei. Rival 310 is shorter than original Rival. Many people have posted pictures.
Sensei 310 is heavier than Rival 310. I guess it's because it has more side buttons.

Some people said their 310 has the snappiest tracking among all 3360 variants. I'm pretty sure it's purely the sensor placement and the mouse shape. Not the sensor performance.
I bet these people only own one of the 310. If they own both, they must feel one is snappier and the other not.

The click latency is noticeable. Its response is slower than Logitech. It's similar to Rival 100. But it's acceptable. Once adapted to it, it doesn't hinder my use.

The "butt" of both of the mice are very wide, compared with any Logitech G or finalmouse S1. My hand is small. The wide shape makes me fatigue really quickly. Just like the old Sensei and Rival. So I decided to give them up and return them.


----------



## Nivity

Used it for a week or so now.
And the mouse is soooo wide its stupid









My Sensei Raw and Xai feels so much easier to grip.
The mouse is wider then pretty much any other mouse I own at the but.

And the weight is a big downfall.

Flinging around my G403 feels like a cloud compared to the brick that is Sensei 310.

Still giving it 1-2 more weeks before I put it on the shelf like most other mice.
The Sensei raw feels so much better in my hand.

The super low scroll is annoying as well since I hardly reach the scroll so I scroll on the back side of the wheel, but it is so sunk down that I scroll into the shell etc.
Buttons are fine, sidebuttons are too small for my liking and also kinda sunk into the shell.


----------



## insaniak

What mouse should I purchase? The rival 310 or sensei 310? I'm right hand with a length of 17 cm and prefer palm grip. What mouse do you think will feel the best?


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insaniak*
> 
> What mouse should I purchase? The rival 310 or sensei 310? I'm right hand with a length of 17 cm and prefer palm grip. What mouse do you think will feel the best?


for Palm I would go with the Rival


----------



## jsx3

Subjective opinion of S310:

+ I enjoy the general size and width of the mouse, but I wouldn't mind a taller profile. Its like 39mm; something like 44mm would fit me better.

~ Sensor is w/e. Not better or worse than competing mice in terms of how I play.
~ Build quality is so so. Not really over the top "omg amazing", but its good enough.
~ Scroll wheel is "loose". The assembly isn't loose or moving around, but it's not a tactile wheel, especially in terms of competing mechanical solutions.
~ Grips can build up grime but its not as bad as the G900 for me. I don't have a problem gripping the mouse.

- Buttons have noticeable pre travel and the key plates are actually a loose design. It's actually pretty bad and needs to be fixed honestly.

I think its all around good for $59.99, Would be better if they fixed the mechanical top plate design of the buttons.


----------



## sk1p




----------



## sk1p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fourthavenue*
> 
> I ordered Sensei 310 and Rival 310 right away at the night they were released. But it took a whole week to have them delivered to me. Because I'm in Canada....
> 
> I have returned both of the mice because my hand doesn't adapt to their shapes well.
> I don't want to leave a comprehensive review here because I'm not so interested with 310 mice. But I still want to share some simple feelings.
> 
> My hand is 17.5 cm. I have/had most Logitech G series mice (G400 G400s G100s GPro G302 G402 G502 G403wired G903) and some Steelseries (IkariLaser KinzuV2 KanaV1 OriginalSensei OriginalRival Rival100) as well.
> G403 suits me best.I have been using G403 for about 8 months. but recently I switched to finalmouse S1. Although original Sensei and Rival gave me really bad experience but I still decided to give 310 a try. As they seem to have improved a lot.
> 
> My copies have very nice buttons, no rattling or pre-travels at all. The clicks are light and tactile. I can say they are the closest buttons to Logitech. This might not be a good point for everyone, as quite some people prefer stiffer buttons.
> 
> The cable is rubber and very soft. It's as good as Zowie's. For me it's not a big issue. Because I found that on my setup, even finalmouse S1's stiff cable is tolerable. But a soft rubber cable is for sure a good point.
> 
> The shell coating and the rubber grip feels very solid and well made. It doesn't give me the cheap feel of Rival 100. Well it's just a feel, but what's wrong to prefer a product that looks higher-end?
> Regarding anti slip, I can't comment much because every people has different grip and different level of sweat. For me it's all OK, at least a big improvement over the original Sensei.
> 
> Sensei 310 shape is very similar to original Sensei. Rival 310 is shorter than original Rival. Many people have posted pictures.
> Sensei 310 is heavier than Rival 310. I guess it's because it has more side buttons.
> 
> Some people said their 310 has the snappiest tracking among all 3360 variants. I'm pretty sure it's purely the sensor placement and the mouse shape. Not the sensor performance.
> I bet these people only own one of the 310. If they own both, they must feel one is snappier and the other not.
> 
> The click latency is noticeable. Its response is slower than Logitech. It's similar to Rival 100. But it's acceptable. Once adapted to it, it doesn't hinder my use.
> 
> The "butt" of both of the mice are very wide, compared with any Logitech G or finalmouse S1. My hand is small. The wide shape makes me fatigue really quickly. Just like the old Sensei and Rival. So I decided to give them up and return them.


Hi) Could you tell what 310 feels larger, rival or sensei? Or the size is similar and it is just different feeling because of shape? Thinking about what to buy: rival or sensei..


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fourthavenue*
> 
> I ordered Sensei 310 and Rival 310 right away at the night they were released. But it took a whole week to have them delivered to me. Because I'm in Canada....
> 
> I have returned both of the mice because my hand doesn't adapt to their shapes well.
> I don't want to leave a comprehensive review here because I'm not so interested with 310 mice. But I still want to share some simple feelings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My hand is 17.5 cm. I have/had most Logitech G series mice (G400 G400s G100s GPro G302 G402 G502 G403wired G903) and some Steelseries (IkariLaser KinzuV2 KanaV1 OriginalSensei OriginalRival Rival100) as well.
> G403 suits me best.I have been using G403 for about 8 months. but recently I switched to finalmouse S1. Although original Sensei and Rival gave me really bad experience but I still decided to give 310 a try. As they seem to have improved a lot.
> 
> My copies have very nice buttons, no rattling or pre-travels at all. The clicks are light and tactile. I can say they are the closest buttons to Logitech. This might not be a good point for everyone, as quite some people prefer stiffer buttons.
> 
> The cable is rubber and very soft. It's as good as Zowie's. For me it's not a big issue. Because I found that on my setup, even finalmouse S1's stiff cable is tolerable. But a soft rubber cable is for sure a good point.
> 
> The shell coating and the rubber grip feels very solid and well made. It doesn't give me the cheap feel of Rival 100. Well it's just a feel, but what's wrong to prefer a product that looks higher-end?
> Regarding anti slip, I can't comment much because every people has different grip and different level of sweat. For me it's all OK, at least a big improvement over the original Sensei.
> 
> Sensei 310 shape is very similar to original Sensei. Rival 310 is shorter than original Rival. Many people have posted pictures.
> Sensei 310 is heavier than Rival 310. I guess it's because it has more side buttons.
> 
> Some people said their 310 has the snappiest tracking among all 3360 variants. I'm pretty sure it's purely the sensor placement and the mouse shape. Not the sensor performance.
> I bet these people only own one of the 310. If they own both, they must feel one is snappier and the other not.
> 
> The click latency is noticeable. Its response is slower than Logitech. It's similar to Rival 100. But it's acceptable. Once adapted to it, it doesn't hinder my use.
> 
> The "butt" of both of the mice are very wide, compared with any Logitech G or finalmouse S1. My hand is small. The wide shape makes me fatigue really quickly. Just like the old Sensei and Rival. So I decided to give them up and return them
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Used it for a week or so now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouse is soooo wide its stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sensei Raw and Xai feels so much easier to grip.
> The mouse is wider then pretty much any other mouse I own at the but.
> 
> And the weight is a big downfall.
> 
> Flinging around my G403 feels like a cloud compared to the brick that is Sensei 310.
> 
> Still giving it 1-2 more weeks before I put it on the shelf like most other mice.
> The Sensei raw feels so much better in my hand.
> 
> The super low scroll is annoying as well since I hardly reach the scroll so I scroll on the back side of the wheel, but it is so sunk down that I scroll into the shell etc.
> Buttons are fine, sidebuttons are too small for my liking and also kinda sunk into the shell.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx3*
> 
> Subjective opinion of S310:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> + I enjoy the general size and width of the mouse, but I wouldn't mind a taller profile. Its like 39mm; something like 44mm would fit me better.
> 
> ~ Sensor is w/e. Not better or worse than competing mice in terms of how I play.
> ~ Build quality is so so. Not really over the top "omg amazing", but its good enough.
> ~ Scroll wheel is "loose". The assembly isn't loose or moving around, but it's not a tactile wheel, especially in terms of competing mechanical solutions.
> ~ Grips can build up grime but its not as bad as the G900 for me. I don't have a problem gripping the mouse.
> 
> - Buttons have noticeable pre travel and the key plates are actually a loose design. It's actually pretty bad and needs to be fixed honestly.
> 
> I think its all around good for $59.99, Would be better if they fixed the mechanical top plate design of the buttons.


Again thanks for everyone leaving their more comprehensive thoughts and experiences with their 310's. Good or bad for each of us can be subjectively different but it's still helpful to the curiosity of others.


----------



## gunit2004

My Sensei and Rival 310's are on their way back to Steelseries.

Luckily mine didn't really seem to have any defects. No rattling, decent buttons. Good cable.

The first day I was really liking the Sensei (I quickly wrote off the Rival as I have been an ambidextrous guy for a while now, just can't stand most banana shaped mice nowadays). I still wanted to give it a try though. On the 2nd day, I was starting to feel the size of the Sensei as well. They both are not overly heavy mice but the size of them made me aim worse.

My copies didn't seem to have humongous pre-travel but there was just something about the buttons that made tapping feel not as good as say the Logitech G303 or G Pro. For example, running Soldier 76 in Overwatch, I was having a harder time tapping the buttons to control the gun spread. So IMO, even non-defective buttons still are not in par with some competitors' mouse buttons.

Still, I was surprised by the quality of both mice and think they could make many people happy. Definitely worth checking out.

If Steelseries decides to put the same sensor inside the Rival 110, that would probably be a keeper for me.

For reference, I was using a G Pro prior to this which I have returned to using.


----------



## TurricanM3

Easy rattle / pretravel fix.

Before:




After:





I'm shaking it even more. You can hear the cable.

What i did:
Just put a tiny washer under the pcb to lift it up a bit. I just used one for M1. Done.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170823_154524v6ppy.jpg


----------



## Deku

Did you stick the washer to the pcb or is it just squeezed between the pcb and shell?


----------



## TurricanM3

It's under this screw:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=unbenannt-1c3k6y.jpg

(borrowed pic from Br3chtel)

M2 is fine for me. No reason to lift it up there.


----------



## fourthavenue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk1p*
> 
> Hi) Could you tell what 310 feels larger, rival or sensei? Or the size is similar and it is just different feeling because of shape? Thinking about what to buy: rival or sensei..


Rival 310 feels bigger. The rear right part of the mouse is bigger/wider on Rival 310. But Rival 310 is lighter in weight.


----------



## Wepeel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> Easy rattle / pretravel fix.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shaking it even more. You can hear the cable.
> 
> What i did:
> Just put a tiny washer under the pcb to lift it up a bit. I just used one for M1. Done.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170823_154524v6ppy.jpg


What replacement feet did you use?


----------



## CorruptBE

Switched back to my Revel.

After all these years of using a FK2 / Kana sized mouse that size/shape just works to well. Might try and see if I the Sensei 310 PCB fits well into an old Sensei Raw though.


----------



## TurricanM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> What replacement feet did you use?


I peeled them off carefully. No need to replace:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170824_0252239lptr.jpg


----------



## sk1p

Ty! Then sensei will be my choice)


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> Easy rattle / pretravel fix.
> 
> What i did:
> Just put a tiny washer under the pcb to lift it up a bit. I just used one for M1. Done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170823_154524v6ppy.jpg


Nice mod, much faster than my version of cutting foam and tape it under that button plate.

Is that metal washer? If yes, better replace it to nylon or plastic washer. It's safer and no risk of dissimilar metal corrosion (copper vs presumably stainless steel)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> What replacement feet did you use?


The glue can be easily peeled using hydrocarbon solvent such as zippo fluid or electric contact cleaner (hexane)
Just look at this guy


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> Easy rattle / pretravel fix.
> 
> What i did:
> Just put a tiny washer under the pcb to lift it up a bit. I just used one for M1. Done.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170823_154524v6ppy.jpg


Nice mod!









Does this elevate the pcb so it might affect sensor performance/lod though??


----------



## TurricanM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpedingMadness*
> 
> Is that metal washer? If yes, better replace it to nylon or plastic washer. It's safer and no risk of dissimilar metal corrosion (copper vs presumably stainless steel)
> The glue can be easily peeled using hydrocarbon solvent such as zippo fluid or electric contact cleaner (hexane)
> Just look at this guy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hm a lot of graphic cards use metal washers or screws on the pcb (copper). I don't think that is a problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Does this elevate the pcb so it might affect sensor performance/lod though??


The sensor isn't loose and works normally. I can still lift of the mouse a bit before it stops tracking.


----------



## Deku

Did anyone update firmware on their sensei 310?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deku*
> 
> Did anyone update firmware on their sensei 310?


Both the rival and sensei have a firmware update out of box - did mine without any issues


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Switched back to my Revel.
> 
> After all these years of using a FK2 / Kana sized mouse that size/shape just works to well. Might try and see if I the Sensei 310 PCB fits well into an old Sensei Raw though.


Maybe the Rival 110/150/160 could work?


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Maybe the Rival 110/150/160 could work?


If they ever get released.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Maybe the Rival 110/150/160 could work?


Shape wise most likely, but if it's not a 3360 they can sod off tbh.

Though I still want a decent alternative to the Revel as it's a bit of a hassle to get them in some countries (mine costed me € 80 with customs, etc :x).


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Maybe the Rival 110/150/160 could work?
> 
> 
> 
> Shape wise most likely, but if it's not a 3360 they can sod off tbh.
> 
> Though I still want a decent alternative to the Revel as it's a bit of a hassle to get them in some countries (mine costed me € 80 with customs, etc :x).
Click to expand...

Yeah it's good that maxgaming sells them, cheap at least to get them for me.
40euro or so.

Played some more with the Sensei 310, and after a while my palm hurts, because of how wide the but is i have a hard time gripping it.
Kinda like the G pro but in reverse, that is to narrow/slanted so I have to cramp to grip it, kinda same here. So wide I have to force grip it.

The only mouse that does not hurt my hand at all is the Revel kinda. The buttons might hurt after a while, like when I played POE for 8 hours clicking, the buttons are not the best so.

G pro to narrow
Sensei 310 to wide, way to wide.
G403 to high with the rear hump (g403 is much slimmer to grip as well compared to Sensei 310)


----------



## CorruptBE

Well Zowie, Kana, ... there are alternatives shape wise but so far only the Revel / DM1 Pro S are offering this package with a 3360. No offense to Nixeus or DM, but it's often easier to get a Steelseries/Razer/Zowie/Logitech mouse delivered at your doorstep.

But also, strong ridges are bad. A smooth curve allows every hand size to grip the mouse at its preferred angle... as its smooth and curved and your fingers can be placed anywhere. Whereas with ridges your fingers are confined to specific areas, which might work out great for some, but absolutely borderline unusable for others.

I was hoping the Sensei 310 might solve my "availability" issue, but alas.

On a side note, after having used it longer I also have other complaints (mind you, mine has no pre-travel on buttons so its considered "ideal"):


Buttons are TOO easy to actuate in an uncontrollable way (Logitech's implementation works fine for me, probably due to the spring back feature)
Scroll wheel steps are horrid imo, fine for scrolling a browser, but for gaming I prefer more robust, stronger steps (imo if we exclude the technical issues, I really like Zowie scrollwheels)

As surprising as it might sound, I actually think the buttons on the Sensei 310 could work well with Huano's. They 're insanely easy to actuate, the shell isn't as rigid or stiff as Zowie mice, so the harder to press Huano's could probably offer a great mix of both.

Though I'm fairly certain the curren buttons are a failed attempt to somewhat compete with Logitech.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Well Zowie, Kana, ... there are alternatives shape wise but so far only the Revel / DM1 Pro S are offering this package with a 3360. No offense to Nixeus or DM, but it's often easier to get a Steelseries/Razer/Zowie/Logitech mouse delivered at your doorstep.
> 
> But also, strong ridges are bad. A smooth curve allows every hand size to grip the mouse at its preferred angle... as its smooth and curved and your fingers can be placed anywhere. Whereas with ridges your fingers are confined to specific areas, which might work out great for some, but absolutely borderline unusable for others.
> 
> I was hoping the Sensei 310 might solve my "availability" issue, but alas.
> 
> On a side note, after having used it longer I also have other complaints (mind you, mine has no pre-travel on buttons so its considered "ideal"):
> 
> Buttons are TOO easy to actuate in an uncontrollable way (Logitech's implementation works fine for me, probably due to the spring back feature)
> Scroll wheel steps are horrid imo, fine for scrolling a browser, but for gaming I prefer more robust, stronger steps (imo if we exclude the technical issues, I really like Zowie scrollwheels)


Zowie 3310, horrible scroll (cannot use 16 step, it is just the worst thing ever, takes forever to scroll), and buttons are to hard on the fk2 imo.
Kana, no way I am using that today







Buttons are even worse then Revel as well









Revel got another problem, I can buy them easy and cheaper then any SS,logitech mouse, but they do not last as long so if I need to buy a new I need to replace it with a paracord and there are no replacement feet available, I much prefer the stock ones over 3rd party non perfect fit.

For any other big brand mouse you can get corepad, hyperglide, tiger, hotline replacement easy.


----------



## CorruptBE

Well I often don't like stuff that's to easy to actuate or doesn't give enough feedback. The whole mechanical keyboard thing is a God send for me after all those years of "flat keyboards".

Even at work some people find it odd if I get the choice between an oldskool big keyboard as opposed to a fancy flat one, I'll pick the oldskool one with big keys every time, even if it has rubber domes.


----------



## fourthavenue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Yeah it's good that maxgaming sells them, cheap at least to get them for me.
> 40euro or so.
> 
> Played some more with the Sensei 310, and after a while my palm hurts, because of how wide the but is i have a hard time gripping it.
> Kinda like the G pro but in reverse, that is to narrow/slanted so I have to cramp to grip it, kinda same here. So wide I have to force grip it.
> 
> The only mouse that does not hurt my hand at all is the Revel kinda. The buttons might hurt after a while, like when I played POE for 8 hours clicking, the buttons are not the best so.
> 
> G pro to narrow
> Sensei 310 to wide, way to wide.
> G403 to high with the rear hump (g403 is much slimmer to grip as well compared to Sensei 310)


Do you mean Revel is in fact narrower than Sensei though it looks like a clone?
I can't tolerate the extreme wide rear of Sensei and Rival either. If Revel is narrower I'll be interested in Revel.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fourthavenue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Yeah it's good that maxgaming sells them, cheap at least to get them for me.
> 40euro or so.
> 
> Played some more with the Sensei 310, and after a while my palm hurts, because of how wide the but is i have a hard time gripping it.
> Kinda like the G pro but in reverse, that is to narrow/slanted so I have to cramp to grip it, kinda same here. So wide I have to force grip it.
> 
> The only mouse that does not hurt my hand at all is the Revel kinda. The buttons might hurt after a while, like when I played POE for 8 hours clicking, the buttons are not the best so.
> 
> G pro to narrow
> Sensei 310 to wide, way to wide.
> G403 to high with the rear hump (g403 is much slimmer to grip as well compared to Sensei 310)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Revel is in fact narrower than Sensei though it looks like a clone?
> I can't tolerate the extreme wide rear of Sensei and Rival either. If Revel is narrower I'll be interested in Revel.
Click to expand...

Sensei 310 is much wider then the Revel yes.
Revel is smaller then Sensei in all areas.

And yeah the rear of Sensei and rival 310 is super wide, the main problem for me with the 310s


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> Compared to the old Sensei shell the 310 version is THICC. Best way to describe it because the backend is slightly wider than the old Sensei and I think they made the rubber side grips a little thicker than necessary with the expectation of wear over time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fourthavenue*
> 
> Do you mean Revel is in fact narrower than Sensei though it looks like a clone?
> I can't tolerate the extreme wide rear of Sensei and Rival either. If Revel is narrower I'll be interested in Revel.


The Revel and all Sensei clones are narrower than the original Xai, Sensei and Sensei RAW shells. Not by much but still enough to be quite noticeable for those accustomed to the original shells. It's similar to how the original Sensei is narrower than the Sensei 310.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fourthavenue*
> 
> Do you mean Revel is in fact narrower than Sensei though it looks like a clone?
> I can't tolerate the extreme wide rear of Sensei and Rival either. If Revel is narrower I'll be interested in Revel.


It is a bit narrower, size is more similar to FK2 or Kana.

But the old Sensei size worked fine for me, but not this new version.

EDIT:

Some comparison pictures from an older thread (source: http://www.overclock.net/t/1611022/replacement-for-kana-v2 ).


----------



## Nivity

Same, I can grip the Sensei Raw much better then I can the Sensei 310, 310 is wider.
No Idea why they made it like that but yeah, shame.


----------



## Avalar

Just snagged a Sensei 310 someone was selling on Ebay for _$20 off with proof of purchase_.


----------



## GripS

Back to my FK2. Just can't stand the cheap feel and wide back on the new Sensei. I'm also finding that I like the Huano switches over Omron. Omron switches are just too easy to accidentally click. Hopefully Zowie gets an updated sensor soon or someone comes out with an FK2 clone with a better sensor.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GripS*
> 
> Omron switches are just too easy to accidentally click.


It's just this particular mouse. Like I said, it's like they tried to compete with Logitech's buttons but without the springback response it feels like an uncontrollable mess.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> It's just this particular mouse. Like I said, it's like they tried to compete with Logitech's buttons but without the springback response it feels like an uncontrollable mess.


Might just be exactly what I'm looking for, though. ;0


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Spoiler: Im still wondering what this is. Especially why the hell its there to begin with.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Im still wondering what this is. Especially why the hell its there to begin with.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*


Gah! You beat me.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Im still wondering what this is. Especially why the hell its there to begin with.


Silly project name, perhaps? Lol, that would be funny, actually.

Perhaps this? http://www.4pcb.com/jeff-yacoub/


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Silly project name, perhaps? Lol, that would be funny, actually.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Nah. Just someone who's narcissism hasn't peaked just quite yet.


----------



## Nivity

So, the more I use this mouse (Sensei 310) the more I hate the M1-M2 clicks.
There is some weird "feel" when you press them down, like you are touching the switch, you can kinda feel it unlike most other mice.
Kinda like its moving, maybe its the plate or something.
Because when you press them down you can kinda wiggle the switch or the stem a bit as well.

Hard to explain, but it feels strange even when clicking normally.

Don't like it anyway


----------



## ncck

So far i like the Sensei more than the rival. It feels like a massive fk1

My lmb rattles when shaken but don't feel it physically while gaming. However when comparing to Sensei clones they are way smaller so somehow this became a big hand mouse.. i think the rival may be easier to hold for a smaller hand


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> So far i like the Sensei more than the rival. It feels like a massive fk1
> 
> My lmb rattles when shaken but don't feel it physically while gaming. However when comparing to Sensei clones they are way smaller so somehow this became a big hand mouse.. i think the rival may be easier to hold for a smaller hand


What size are your hands?

I have the original Sensei still and really like the shape but I am thinking about trying the Rival 310 this time around.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> What size are your hands?
> 
> I have the original Sensei still and really like the shape but I am thinking about trying the Rival 310 this time around.


19.8cm in length and width I don't know off-hand, no ruler nearby. I prefer it because I like ambi shapes but most ambi shapes are small form factor, this one is actually wide/tall enough in the right places for my hand to have the support it needs. I always found ambidextrous more consistent since both sides are the exact same - while ergo form factor I always found flicking to one direction easier than the other direction


----------



## NEXOFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> 19.8cm in length and width I don't know off-hand, no ruler nearby. I prefer it because I like ambi shapes but most ambi shapes are small form factor, this one is actually wide/tall enough in the right places for my hand to have the support it needs. I always found ambidextrous more consistent since both sides are the exact same - while ergo form factor I always found flicking to one direction easier than the other direction


Same for me , I always felt more consistent with ambi mice.
I like the rival 310, but I am gonna check out the sensei 310 aswell. I was always looking for something similar to the FK1+, just with lighter buttons,better sensor and if possible better scrollwheel.


----------



## abusedkid

I sent my rival back on the 21. this month and according to the tracking they received it on the 24. this month. I neither got my money back nor got any response. Ticket is still open. 0/10 wouldnt recommend.


----------



## a_ak57

Got the Sensei and have been using it for a bit. I don't really have any complaints but at the same time it's not really grabbing me in the "This is definitely what I'm going to use now" sense. I think I'd like it more if the back didn't flare out as much. Rather, I don't mind the back's width in and of itself, but the rest of the mouse isn't really big/tall enough for it to feel right to me (basically when I switch my grip to "big butt" mode my hand expects some more of a hump/more fullness to match).

I do like the non-flared front that this uses though, carrying that over from the Rival 100 was a good choice.


----------



## MLJS54

The Sensei 310 is hands down the Intellimouse 1.1A replacement I've been looking for. Even the clicks the similar. Loving this mouse.

Finally replaced my FK1 and FK2, which both never really felt right to me, but were the best ambi alternatives to MS mice available.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> The Sensei 310 is hands down the Intellimouse 1.1A replacement I've been looking for. Even the clicks the similar. Loving this mouse.
> 
> Finally replaced my FK1 and FK2, which both never really felt right to me, but were the best ambi alternatives to MS mice available.


DAMN, them's fighting words right there







.

The current Sensei 310 being like an Intellimouse 1.1A, what gives? Will not even try to believe that statement from you because I have never found anything released by anyone, that beats the shape and sensor of a 1.1A.

Also the FK1+ is still being used by me simply because it's shape is way comfortable just like the Ducky Secret model.


----------



## madbrayniak

Everyone who is saying back is too wide, how do you hold your moise?

I hold original sensei at a small angle so trying to figure out why people are complaining about width.


----------



## Nivity

The intellimouse 1.1 is nothing like sensei except they are both ambi


----------



## abusedkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myself*
> I sent my rival back on the 21. this month and according to the tracking they received it on the 24. this month. I neither got my money back nor got any response. Ticket is still open. 0/10 wouldnt recommend.


How long did it take for you guys for the RMA process? I havent heard back of them even though they received the mouse 7 days ago. Isnt there some kind of steelseries guy on this site? What kind of business practice is that? Give me at least a "we received the mouse and are processing the RMA", but i got nothing. No other company took that long.


----------



## lolngoway007

Hello Guys.

I got my rival 310 yesterday and figured id share my observations and experience with it so far. Maybe spent 8 hours on BF1 and CS.

What i like about it:
- sensor "feels" snappy as others have described but i personally think it's the position and lower height at the front of the mouse that makes it move easier (compared to my g403 which has a higher front)
- hand feels tad more comfortable since the front height is lower
- i am a palmer and so the back feels quite nice as it fills the palm more (better than g403)
- my right palm feels more supported compared to g403
- it "feels" lighter than my g403 to move around but once again i think it's because of the lower front height which for me makes it easier to move side to side
- gaming wise i have pulled some amazing shots that i dont even do with my g403 that iv used for about a year however i miss alot more of the easier shots as well.
- no rattling or pre travel that i can notice
- reasonably comfortable shape

What I don't like
- the width of the front is a bit thin and right grip side kind curves in which for me makes it feel a bit unstable gripping it at the front (particularly my pinky and ring finger). It almost makes me slant the mouse to one side or lop sided a bit. My hand has adjusted itself in response and the pain i experienced at the start has now subsided
- the height of the front right is also a little bit too short which adds to my feeling of instability of ring/pinky
- iv noticed myself tipping the mouse backwards (ie. The front of mouse lifts up and butt of mouse digs into mousepad)
- the curved right side is stupid imo. Itll either work for u or not.
- middle button clicks in too easily for me when scrolling fast. Forces me to scroll very gently.
- buttons/mouse wheel just looks and feels cheap even compared to my g403

Another big thing i noticed was that the rival 310 at the same cpi/dpi eg.1800 CPI is faster than my g403 at 1800 DPI. I had to reduce rival 310 to 1700 CPI to match g403 at 1800 DPI.

1. Anyone experience this ???

Will need to play with it more. But so far i do like it and perform well when gaming.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolngoway007*
> 
> Another big thing i noticed was that the rival 310 at the same cpi/dpi eg.1800 CPI is faster than my g403 at 1800 DPI. I had to reduce rival 310 to 1700 CPI to match g403 at 1800 DPI.
> 
> 1. Anyone experience this ???


No mouse is a 100% exact. Not even the same model will be (although I'd expect differences to be less huge, like 1800 feeling like 1770 on another one). You can't compare dpi levels 1-to-1 between mice, it's more of a "give or take" thing that you fine tune over time using either lower/higher dpi values or small increments in ingame sensitivity.


----------



## Shiotcrock

With the Sensei do you click the buttons on the other side by accident or are they harder to press than the original Sensei.


----------



## pruik6

Im claw grip user & 19 cm lenght hands. Shall i go for Rival or Sensei 310?
Im more hyped for the Rival 310


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiotcrock*
> 
> With the Sensei do you click the buttons on the other side by accident or are they harder to press than the original Sensei.


Easier to press... to easy imo. Easy as in sensitive without the required feedback (which is why IMO the Logitech mice still have the best clicks ever: great feedback while being ease to actuate at the same time).


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> No mouse is a 100% exact. Not even the same model will be (although I'd expect differences to be less huge, like 1800 feeling like 1770 on another one). You can't compare dpi levels 1-to-1 between mice, it's more of a "give or take" thing that you fine tune over time using either lower/higher dpi values or small increments in ingame sensitivity.


I thought LOD or surface tuning had an effect on that, too.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Easier to press... to easy imo. Easy as in sensitive without the required feedback (which is why IMO the Logitech mice still have the best clicks ever: great feedback while being ease to actuate at the same time).


Hmm, all Logitech mice? I cannot feel any difference between Razer mice and Logitech for clicks.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Hmm, all Logitech mice? I cannot feel any difference between Razer mice and Logitech for clicks.


Do you mean disregarding the shell of the mouse, or...?


----------



## vf-

The switches themselves.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> The switches themselves.


Well yeah, in that case, they're the same, cuz the switches are the same. The problem I had with the DA Chroma, the only Razer mouse I've used, was the huge travel distance on the main mouse buttons because they aren't separate from the shell. I had like 3 of those, and the main buttons behaved differently on all of them. It was annoying to say the least.


----------



## lyrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> I also have a G303 on my desk at the moment and agree it's probably got the best clicks of all my mice.
> 
> G Pro was okay I suppose (if you were to be lucky enough to get one without issues), but QC ruined it for me (as well as not being able to get used to the rounded sides). The right mouse button was squishy. And seeing the hundreds of stories here on the forum about others experiencing the same, it is a widespread issue and you have to basically play a lottery to get a good G Pro? That's pathetic IMO.
> 
> IMO G303 still > G Pro and G403.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Well yeah, in that case, they're the same, cuz the switches are the same. The problem I had with the DA Chroma, the only Razer mouse I've used, was the huge travel distance on the main mouse buttons because they aren't separate from the shell. I had like 3 of those, and the main buttons behaved differently on all of them. It was annoying to say the least.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1637395/razer-basilisk#post_26316572

buy this, problem solved


----------



## pez

That Razer mouse looks....interesting. Will definitely be eager to try it once I can get it in a Best Buy. Still waiting on the SS mice to hit shelves at BB, too....some day...


----------



## Ultraform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolngoway007*
> 
> Another big thing i noticed was that the rival 310 at the same cpi/dpi eg.1800 CPI is faster than my g403 at 1800 DPI. I had to reduce rival 310 to 1700 CPI to match g403 at 1800 DPI.
> 
> 1. Anyone experience this ???
> 
> Will need to play with it more. But so far i do like it and perform well when gaming.


I have the same problem with both Rival310 and sensei 310 :/ really frustrated
I have
Steelseries Rival
Steelseries sensei Raw
Neon M50
Zowie Ec1-A
Dream machine DM1 Pro (I just buyed this mouse and like it alot sadly you cant change Pooling rate)

All of them feel very close with same Dpi and pooling rarte
and i have a
Nixeus REVEL Gaming Mouse
Rival310
Sensei 310
This 3 mouses feel alot of faster :/ it most be the sensor in the mouses.
Wish they had the same sensitivity as the other ones :/ beacouse 400dpi on steelseries 310 is not even close too the other mouses :/


----------



## lan cable garrotte string

Any brave soldiers removed the thumb button pcb yet and taken pics? All the internals I've seen have yet to do that.


----------



## lolngoway007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultraform*
> 
> I have the same problem with both Rival310 and sensei 310 :/ really frustrated
> I have
> Steelseries Rival
> Steelseries sensei Raw
> Neon M50
> Zowie Ec1-A
> Dream machine DM1 Pro (I just buyed this mouse and like it alot sadly you cant change Pooling rate)
> 
> All of them feel very close with same Dpi and pooling rarte
> and i have a
> Nixeus REVEL Gaming Mouse
> Rival310
> Sensei 310
> This 3 mouses feel alot of faster :/ it most be the sensor in the mouses.
> Wish they had the same sensitivity as the other ones :/ beacouse 400dpi on steelseries 310 is not even close too the other mouses :/


Yea it's a bit annoying. Got to play around with the in game sensitivity since the CPI steps are kind of high at 100 increments.


----------



## lyrill

i settled with disabling the right side buttons for now because they did seem to misclick when i tried the ow widow test(can't snipe in qc, can snipe in doom so i'll call it the id test) in areson(casuals like valkia use toggle when it's meant more for cs/arma )

the skates are the thinnest i've ever seen, at least it don't scratch pads..at least i'm using raven pro (L) atm..(check dae thread i posted many times), but if anyone tries with hard pads gl with that..i'm sure hotline is already making some. and obv with such low pertrusion the lod problem of 3360 is very huge...i have to lift my mouse more than with dae MINed lod obv.

more previous impression here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1637395/razer-basilisk/20#post_26316730


----------



## b0z0

I didn't like the Sensei 310 due to the width. Ordered the Rival 310


----------



## lyrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I didn't like the Sensei 310 due to the width. Ordered the Rival 310


i thought they were similar ballpark, only difference is sensei is shorter length, shorter height and smaller butt

never liked the original or any rival sidegrips just not aesthetically pleasing, like a big chunk of block. and with the return of sensei as a flagship sensored launch, and now with basilisk as the next best ergo

comparing sensei and rival side by side you feel like rival is a bastard child with the design.assymetrical overall albeit a bit sexy ;especially the front where the cable gets out, an ugly half circle hole cut out of the buttons to make way....just terrible looking


----------



## Avalar

Sensei arrived today; just plugged it in. Love this thing already. I think I got a flawless one.









It's actually almost too small for my liking, cuz my middle finger hangs off the end about 1cm, but the shape is comfortable. Almost as good as the ZA13 imo, but you know, the mouse is actually usable. My hand dimensions are 19.5 x 10.5 btw, and a full palm grip. My only nitpick about the shape is that, because I wear a ring on my right pinky, I'll accidentally push the right-back button if I'm lifting the mouse in a hurry.

The buttons overall are wonderful. The switches are great, and the main buttons take _ever so slightly_ less force to click than any Logitech mouse I've used, excluding the early batches of the G Pro, which had even lighter clicks (man, I wish I had those back..) Love that; for me, it's lighter = better. If I had my way, I'd have a mouse with buttons that click with the weight of a finger, but these don't do that, which is good for everyone else. There's less than 1mm of travel on the main buttons; also good. The middle click is light as well, a great relief from Logitech's firm scroll wheel buttons. I might actually be able to use it for games. ;0 The side buttons, however, are nearly flush with the shell. Not that it makes them more difficult to push, but it just doesn't _feel_ as good imo, when your thumb touches the side of the mouse while you push them. For me, the Mouse5 (Forward by default) is a bit of a stretch for my thumb to push. The back of the mouse flares out a bit, making it feel even further away than it already is. This wouldn't be a problem if the side buttons stuck out a little more.

Not much to say about the silicone side grips. They're not _really_ bad, but I'd just rather the same plastic that makes up the shell of the mouse be there instead. The plastic feels less slippery on my very mildly moist hands from 10 minutes of holding the mouse than the grips do, so that kinda defeats the purpose of them imo. SS said they kept them because the testers found them comfortable, so I was expecting them to be sorta cushion-y, but no. They're pretty firm and they don't give any. If the side grips on the G403 are a 10 (which I think they are), and the G502 a 7, these are a 5 or less. I wanted to note that the plastic that makes up the shell feels rougher than what Logitech uses, but in no way worse. Perhaps it's actually better for people who find it difficult to grip Logitech's mice with dry hands.

Haven't played around with the software a lot just yet, but I noticed a few things.

The Macro Editor records mouse clicks, even with delays, which is cool. Razer's software has this too; idk why Logitech doesn't. It's a useful feature. Scroll Up and Scroll Down can be bound to functions; also something Logitech doesn't have. I would actually use this. ;0 The gradients for the lights are flippin cool, and the angle snapping and acceleration can be adjusted to certain degrees as well, and not just be turned On or Off. Not something I think I'd ever use, but it's another feature nonetheless.

Could just be placebo, but the sensor feels better. At least, the TrueMove3's 800 DPI feels more precise than the 3366 in my G900 or G403 (the only mice and DPI I've compared it to thus far). I'd be more fair to Logitech and wait for some real testing before saying that one is better than the other, though. Maybe it's the position of the sensor on the mouse that I've never used? Does Logitech do all of their 3366 mice the same? I mean relative to the mouse that it's in, so that it feels the same across all their mice, cuz idk.

Spent a lot of time writing this now. Just gonna give the mouse a quick rating before I go.

Build Quality: 10
Sensor: 10
Buttons: 9 (-1 for sub-optimal side buttons imo)
Software: Cool (haven't messed around with it yet)
Mouse Feet: Don't feel bad on my ShidenKai MID

Overall: 9.7 out of 10? lol


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> The Macro Editor records mouse clicks, even with delays, which is cool. Razer's software has this too; idk why Logitech doesn't.


Because you didn't enable it.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Because you didn't enable it.


I don't know what you mean. 



Pushing the mouse buttons after clicking "Start Recording" doesn't do anything, even on computer profiles. You have to add them manually, one at a time.


----------



## Melan

Strange. Old setpoint did that with my G500.


----------



## Nivity

nvm


----------



## lyrill

no the side grips are epic/10 best i've ever used.

there ARE no side GRIPS on 403....


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyrill*
> 
> no the side grips are epic/10 best i've ever used.
> 
> there ARE no side GRIPS on 403....


There are rubber side grips on the G403 wat


----------



## JackCY

Who needs grips just use glue.



Clicks are added manually. And for precise macros it's better to do it all manually and define the delays precisely, not rely on what ever one presses down and then have to edit it anyway.

Don't use the LG software anyway, turned off unless needed for making changes to mouse. On board memory all the way.


----------



## CorruptBE

Took a look inside all 3 mice and with some serious toolwork you could fit the Sensei 310 PCB into the old Sensei Raw or Rival 100.

Though it's to much work for me, I do not have the tools to do this "clean". Top PCB for sidebuttons might require soldering, not sure.


----------



## lyrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> There are rubber side grips on the G403 wat


it's rubberized full side that isn't considered a grip, this is not a bike, all of the mice out there with rubberized sides you are going to call them grips? next thing call the rubberized buttons grips as well, since you are GRIPPIN them

why is it not obvious that something like da13 dae rivals those are actually grips

just cus the top isn't rubber don't mean the rubber side shell can suddenly be called grips

and i have to admit it seems like basilisk just copied their split button design on the thin splits, and i would honestly prefer a bit bigger flatter yet pronounced side buttons for easy touch and only for easy actuation but I doubt that basilisk would have worse overall rep thank g403 including on the side button qc


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyrill*
> 
> it's rubberized full side that isn't considered a grip, this is not a bike, all of the mice out there with rubberized sides you are going to call them grips? next thing call the rubberized buttons grips as well, since you are GRIPPIN them


No need to be so technical. You know what I meant...


----------



## lyrill

only been using this for what 2 days or 3 midly and the usual bits gripped already start getting oiled up pernamently


----------



## Nivity

Used it for 2 weeks, no wear/change on the rubber sides or plastic at all.


----------



## NovaGOD

Back to dm1 pro for me, rival is good but i don't like the buttons and i'm playing better with ambi mice anyway, waiting for sensei rma to give this a chance. Also i had extremely unstable polling rate, jumping from 500hz to 1khz and vice versa.

I had the same problem on og rival/rival 300, dunno why, maybe it's steelseries related firmware or something??

for reference:

dm1 pro s:


rival 310:


Same settings same range for both tests(log start, circular movements).

Recently i updated my gpu to aorus 1080 ti and using the same settings (msi mode/prefer maximum performance/kboost on) i have slightly worse polling rate on all mice lol.


----------



## lyrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Used it for 2 weeks, no wear/change on the rubber sides or plastic at all.


you need to look down a lamp to see the shimmering highlight...

as far as i'm concerned they used the same material as dae, which also got cucked within a week, this one is coarser and lasted shorter for god knows why

also the led can be dimmed by just choosing a darker shade..so no nooob friendly intensity slider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Back to dm1 pro for me, rival is good but i don't like the buttons and i'm playing better with ambi mice anyway, waiting for sensei rma to give this a chance. Also i had extremely unstable polling rate, jumping from 500hz to 1khz and vice versa.
> 
> I had the same problem on og rival/rival 300, dunno why, maybe it's steelseries related firmware or something??
> 
> for reference:
> 
> dm1 pro s:
> 
> 
> rival 310:
> 
> 
> Same settings same range for both tests(log start, circular movements).
> 
> Recently i updated my gpu to aorus 1080 ti and using the same settings (msi mode/prefer maximum performance/kboost on) i have slightly worse polling rate on all mice lol.


what do those graph mean? is there a link to this software?

better dots but worse graph?

why 400dpi? 1600 is strain enough on me for extended sessions and tm3 is specifically rated for 3k dpi usage even though their goldenboy sumail uses 400 (never had any respect for)

10xx series are for 4k console gaming kek upgrade much kek


----------



## NovaGOD

it's mousetester, second graph shows drops to 500hz which shouldn't happen when using 1khz.


----------



## JackCY

Either moving too slow or firmware issue or software detection issue.


----------



## Avalar

Didn't happen on my graph when I started moving the mouse before beginning to plot the data.


----------



## NovaGOD

I used the same speed on both tests, can anyone else test this?


----------



## Avalar

No jumps, but daym. That's not too good, SS. Maybe polling rate suffers from some of the improvements they made?


----------



## lyrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Back to dm1 pro for me, rival is good but i don't like the buttons and i'm playing better with ambi mice anyway, waiting for sensei rma to give this a chance. Also i had extremely unstable polling rate, jumping from 500hz to 1khz and vice versa.
> 
> I had the same problem on og rival/rival 300, dunno why, maybe it's steelseries related firmware or something??
> 
> for reference:
> 
> dm1 pro s:
> 
> 
> rival 310:
> 
> 
> Same settings same range for both tests(log start, circular movements).
> 
> Recently i updated my gpu to aorus 1080 ti and using the same settings (msi mode/prefer maximum performance/kboost on) i have slightly worse polling rate on all mice lol.


what do those graph mean? is there a link to this software?

better dots but worse graph?

why 400dpi? 1600 is strain enough on me for extended sessions and tm3 is specifically rated for 3k dpi usage even though their goldenboy sumail uses 400 (never had any respect for)

10xx series are for 4k console gaming kek upgrade much kek
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Back to dm1 pro for me, rival is good but i don't like the buttons and i'm playing better with ambi mice anyway, waiting for sensei rma to give this a chance. Also i had extremely unstable polling rate, jumping from 500hz to 1khz and vice versa.
> 
> I had the same problem on og rival/rival 300, dunno why, maybe it's steelseries related firmware or something??
> 
> for reference:
> 
> dm1 pro s:
> 
> 
> rival 310:
> 
> 
> Same settings same range for both tests(log start, circular movements).
> 
> Recently i updated my gpu to aorus 1080 ti and using the same settings (msi mode/prefer maximum performance/kboost on) i have slightly worse polling rate on all mice lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> it's mousetester, second graph shows drops to 500hz which shouldn't happen when using 1khz.


what are the dots


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> 
> 
> No jumps, but daym. That's not too good, SS. Maybe polling rate suffers from some of the improvements they made?


Nah you are fine, do you have latest firmware? can you test 400 dpi also? and maybe repeat the test 2-3 times just to be sure it's only me.


----------



## lan cable garrotte string

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyrill*
> 
> what do those graph mean? is there a link to this software?
> 
> better dots but worse graph?
> 
> why 400dpi? 1600 is strain enough on me for extended sessions and tm3 is specifically rated for 3k dpi usage even though their goldenboy sumail uses 400 (never had any respect for)
> 
> 10xx series are for 4k console gaming kek upgrade much kek
> 
> what are the dots


m8 you can get it here.

The dots are simply measurements representing a particular frequency polled at a point in time.


----------



## lyrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lan cable garrotte string*
> 
> m8 you can get it here.
> 
> The dots are simply measurements representing a particular frequency polled at a point in time.


why dots and lines aren't the same and what they each represent in comparison?


----------



## lan cable garrotte string

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyrill*
> 
> why dots and lines aren't the same and what they each represent in comparison?


The dots and lines are the same, the line simply shows a moving average along the plot.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/steelseries-rival-sensei-310-discussion/1060#post_26320382

His first mouse (DM1 Pro S) polled between 1040Hz and 960Hz

His second mouse (Rival 310) polled between 1040Hz and 500Hz

We don't want our mice to poll any lower than 1000Hz ideally.


----------



## muso

Is there any after market skates for these yet? line hotlines?


----------



## Zwiebi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muso*
> 
> Is there any after market skates for these yet? line hotlines?


No idea, but IE 3.0 feet fits perfectly in the corner spots of the original feet.


----------



## lyrill

yeah i'd wait for hotline and stay off hard pads


----------



## James N

Just received my Rival310 and i am actually surprised how well it works for me. I like that the mouse is smaller than the original one, it is directly between the g403 and old Rival.

The thumb buttons are a bit far forward and high up. So even with my bigger hands 20cm long and 11cm wide hands mouse 5 is not really comfortable to press in any grip other than fingertip.
The rubber is not good, i don't have sweaty hands but this rubber makes my fingertips sweaty (or it feels like the rubber is oily) and then the rubber loses its grip, which is annoying in clawgrip. I would have liked it, if the whole mouse was like the top coating, which is quite nice.

The quality is ok, apart from the rattling mouse 1 button that has a lot of pretravel (this doesn't feel good compared to logitech clicks), mouse 2 is fine and firm (if mouse 1 was the same as mouse 2 , i would not have anything to complain for now). No lens rattle or anything.

Coming from a G403, i have to get used holding a regular ergo shaped mouse angled towards my thumb again and not as straight as i held the G403. In clawgrip is most apparent and isn't much of an issue in palmgrip.

It seems to be up par with Logitech in terms of polling precision, which is a good thing, since my original Rival dropped polls left and right. Liftoff distance is really low.

The mouse feet work really well with the glorious XXL. But feel way too slow for a Puretrack or QCK+ , at least for my liking.

This is definitely one of the top tier mice out there. I hope the price goes down, to me it feels like it deserves to be at around 60€ (I honestly don't think any mouse, should be more than 70€)


----------



## lyrill

"The rubber is not good,"

purchase and wall of post all without reading basic product info much?

silicone is NOTHING fancy and has been used on all kinds of grip application for years, it's not the best material, but it sure is better than most of the previous rubber application on mice

the top coating is trash same as dae, a lot of reviews since a week ago with 1 week ish usage have oil stains all over it

the b1 has play left to right, but no excessive pre travel, only a bit too stiff comparing to razer tuning and therefore feels like actuation takes too long and loud

lod is garbage same as all other 336x including dae except none adjustable too, not many are non adjustable so that's pretty bad

nobody except me in the whole world is flaming the excessively thin skates that would get poofed on hard pad in a blink


----------



## muso

If anyone's got a Gpro and a sensei, does the butt of the new sensei feel as high as the gpro, or the sensei more flat?

the height of the but of the gpro is just high enough for me, the fk2 for comparison is too flat and low.


----------



## lyrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muso*
> 
> If anyone's got a Gpro and a sensei, does the butt of the new sensei feel as high as the gpro, or the sensei more flat?
> 
> the height of the but of the gpro is just high enough for me, the fk2 for comparison is too flat and low.


the butt is obviously no issue except too wide at the connect towards side grip, that impedes downward control, another reason to get basilisk

speaking of which, there is no need for 2 dpi buttons because nobody uses 5 not even 3 dpi levels and maybe not even 2. even so a single switch is more than enough if the settings supports it which ss thankfully does, i doubt razer don't, but i guess they like to keep rehashing that double dpi design since around dae.

the thing is the light changes instantly on ss, but only change gradually and very slowly in a spectrum on razer.

also there are more and better rgb modes on ss.

ss process won't shut down fully, afair it won't let you reopene program unless you manually close process, razer don't have this tard issue


----------



## muso

so the height of the butt is like a gpro? i thought it'd be closer to an fk2.


----------



## lyrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muso*
> 
> so the height of the butt is like a gpro? i thought it'd be closer to an fk2.


i didn't care for neither but i do have couple dozen mice models inc original earliest batch fk


----------



## muso

Is the shape at the back closer to an FK or a ZA?


----------



## lyrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muso*
> 
> Is the shape at the back closer to an FK or a ZA?


DUDE again i don't have any zowie post fk


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyrill*
> 
> "The rubber is not good,"
> 
> purchase and wall of post all without reading basic product info much?


Sigh.


----------



## Ickz

Got my Rival and Sensei.

Sensei rmb/lmb both rattle and can feel it when just regularly using the buttons, like the plastic "flexing" or something - hard to describe, but definitely noticeable, maybe would get used to over time? Shape feels fine and comfortable after using a Gpro since release. Weight feels ok - yeah, a little heavier than it should be, but I don't think it would be an issue if I actually started using it. Scroll wheel is meh - not super loose or anything, and it doesn't take much force to use the button, would be better if the steps were more tactile.

Rival is a pretty much a homerun for me. No wobble of any sort - buttons feel fine. Scroll is nothing special again, but the button requires a little less force than my Sensei's, so it doesn't feel as bad. Shape is fantastic and this might be the first ergonomic mouse I use since the mx518 years and years ago. In the past, whenever I tried a mouse like the Deathadder or Kone, I always felt like I couldn't get a good grip and lift it easily, but with the Rival, I can. The textured rubber makes it super easy.

I'm most likely keeping the Rival and sending the Sensei back.


----------



## Synoxia

Did anyone try to mod it and lower the weight?


----------



## CorruptBE

Nope, but, if you're talking about the Sensei:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/steelseries-rival-sensei-310-discussion/1050#post_26318927


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Sigh.


Every other person got what you meant...sorry that required a wall of text apparently







.

Silicone and rubber vary so widely based on the mouse model, so I understand where you're coming from. Case in point is the DA 2013 has a worse rubber than the DA:E in the fact that the DA 2013 got slimy and slippery much much quicker.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Every other person got what you meant...sorry that required a wall of text apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Silicone and rubber vary so widely based on the mouse model, so I understand where you're coming from. Case in point is the DA 2013 has a worse rubber than the DA:E in the fact that the DA 2013 got slimy and slippery much much quicker.


Lol, the DA Chroma had the worst grips of all the mice I've owned. I remember how bad they were, and that was years ago. I'd say, personally:

DA Chroma: 1-2/10
Sensei/Rival 310 grips: 4/10


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Lol, the DA Chroma had the worst grips of all the mice I've owned. I remember how bad they were, and that was years ago. I'd say, personally:
> 
> DA Chroma: 1-2/10
> Sensei/Rival 310 grips: 4/10


It's really a shame. I'd much prefer a moulded plastic siding like the Rival 100, which should technically reduce weight, too.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Every other person got what you meant...sorry that required a wall of text apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Silicone and rubber vary so widely based on the mouse model, so I understand where you're coming from. Case in point is the DA 2013 has a worse rubber than the DA:E in the fact that the DA 2013 got slimy and slippery much much quicker.


Thank you, i don't understand how one gets triggered by others calling silicone elastomers, rubber. Especially since it is pretty common to just say rubber instead (and everyone gets what is meant).

Missing the point completely that it is about helping others who are thinking about buying the product out. The ones wanting to god forbid read "walls of text" to gain information, prior to their potential purchase.

Who would have thought you would see a lot of words in a tech forum







.


----------



## lyrill

OK get this yeah, all of the local storage according to jd.com of g603 got snatched thankfully so i don't have to waste my money on a probably sux if not nothing new sensor and an overall rehashed if not worsened design for casual gamers (see to g603 thread for full story of what happened and my previous opinions )but then someone resorted to buying off one of the 3 remaining 2nd wave restock of the rival that started selling half a month ago kekekek

and apparently the keyboard has 2k ish pre appoint but all very in stock without counter


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyrill*
> 
> the scroll is spot on for me, at least nothing bad
> 
> again, can you people either read product basic info or read the thread above your post at least? THIS IS NOT RUBBER FFS


Lol, are you okay? I don't care what the material is, I just know it's grippy and I like it. Be it silicon, rubber, whatever - I thought it was good and I think that's the main point.


----------



## Arc0s

So I got my sensei today, Rival is very comfortable but found myself missing many shots compared to how I did with the G pro. The first thing I noticed with the sensei is that the rubber sides are not slippery at all ( unlike the rival ) and upon closer inspection I noticed the little grooves on the sensei are bigger than on the rival.


----------



## Avalar

Anyone know which Hyperglide or Corepad skates would fit inside the mouse feet channels on the Sensei 310? Looking for as much surface area as possible.


----------



## Randallel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> So I got my sensei today, Rival is very comfortable but found myself missing many shots compared to how I did with the G pro. The first thing I noticed with the sensei is that the rubber sides are not slippery at all ( unlike the rival ) and upon closer inspection I noticed the little grooves on the sensei are bigger than on the rival.


Do you own both the Rival 310 and the Sensei 310? Are the size differences noticable?


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Anyone know which Hyperglide or Corepad skates would fit inside the mouse feet channels on the Sensei 310? Looking for as much surface area as possible.


That is what i use whenever i am in need to replace the feet for mice that are not supported yet. I remove the old feet, stick them on top of the sheet and then use a scalpel to them out. Just make sure to debur the skates after you cut them out (i use a nail file).

https://www.corepad.de/en/universal-corepad-skatez-mousefeet/Corepad-Skatez-PRO-UNIVERSAL-USE.html


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randallel*
> 
> Do you own both the Rival 310 and the Sensei 310? Are the size differences noticable?


Yes the Rival feels bigger overall specially in height, it fills up the hand more. The sensei feels more controllable to me, although is a bit heavier but not by much.


----------



## Randallel

I remember someone telling me that the Rival 310 is smaller. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> That is what i use whenever i am in need to replace the feet for mice that are not supported yet. I remove the old feet, stick them on top of the sheet and then use a scalpel to them out. Just make sure to debur the skates after you cut them out (i use a nail file).
> 
> https://www.corepad.de/en/universal-corepad-skatez-mousefeet/Corepad-Skatez-PRO-UNIVERSAL-USE.html


I actually find some spare G Pro skates that I haven't used yet. They even fit without shaving


----------



## muso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Nah you are fine, do you have latest firmware? can you test 400 dpi also? and maybe repeat the test 2-3 times just to be sure it's only me.


Did you end up working out why you were getting 500mhz drops? Anyone else experiencing that?


----------



## pez

Ended up being able to use my student email at SS for a discount, so decided I'll check out the Sensei 310...hoping to at least get a relatively problem free model







.


----------



## Caketreez

For anyone that tried a Rival 700, is the Rival 310 pretty much or very similar to the 700 in shape?


----------



## lyrill

yeah the rival and 603 are meaningless next to basilisk the side grips alone on sensei makes it worth

but i'm sure if you don't care for the monies you can buy whatever u want duh


----------



## Randallel

Has anyone taken off the side grips of the Sensei 310? How is it afterwards?


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randallel*
> 
> Has anyone taken off the side grips of the Sensei 310? How is it afterwards?


Someone did it, just look at the pictures list and look for the one with orange grip. If I'm not mistaken, tennis grip were used for it.


----------



## Narkomax

Hello!
I wanna buy a new mouse.
Can u recommend me some?
my final mouses are: rival 310 or sensei 310 or rival 700.
I am from Ukraine and in my town rival 310 price = rival 700.
What should i buy? Thanks


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narkomax*
> 
> Hello!
> I wanna buy a new mouse.
> Can u recommend me some?
> my final mouses are: rival 310 or sensei 310 or rival 700.
> I am from Ukraine and in my town rival 310 price = rival 700.
> What should i buy? Thanks


Rival 700 is a heavy mouse and wont be as well suited to FPS gaming.

If you mostly play MMO/RPG/Strategy then the 700 would be fine if you like the few extra features.


----------



## munchzilla

yes I think the Rival 310 is definitely the better option of the 3.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muso*
> 
> Did you end up working out why you were getting 500mhz drops? Anyone else experiencing that?


Unfortunately no, and it happens to some other mice also but to a lesser degree. Maybe it's my pc or something even thought i didn't change anything except the gpu and i had rock stable 1khz before.


----------



## trhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Unfortunately no, and it happens to some other mice also but to a lesser degree. Maybe it's my pc or something even thought i didn't change anything except the gpu and i had rock stable 1khz before.


This also happened to me when I upgraded from GTX 970 to GTX 1080. Its not as stable.


----------



## lyrill

4k gaming, personally making pcmasterrace and esport a joke, pandering to console peasants, certified eye candy and bewbs brought to you only by nvidia

edit: what d i do nvidia? now i can't even access the overlay option? it's nowhere to be found and nv exp just won't connect to any update?


----------



## lyrill

where do i find the onboard memory options to store my sidebutton keybinds when i close the sse? the only keybind saved are the 2 right side buttons i rarely use and the left side buttons and dpi switch buttons just don't work they just don't do anything in fact they are just mouse 4 5 same as dae...what?

and product code for activation on sse my account my devices list? tried the serial numbers on the bottom don't work


----------



## Nivity

It saves automatically.
I installed SSE and changed right sidebuttons to mediakeys and uninstalled SSE, works perfect.


----------



## lyrill

it's the left side that don;t work...

also these things run with aa batteries i don't know that a mice can suddenly register aa battery remaining power down to the %? especially since you are bringing your own battery with different voltage and mah ratings

oops wronh thread, kek, going in g603


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Unfortunately no, and it happens to some other mice also but to a lesser degree. Maybe it's my pc or something even thought i didn't change anything except the gpu and i had rock stable 1khz before.


When people say this rock solid 1k, is this at fast movements? As you don't get solid 1k on very slow movements.

Pixel by pixel movements can be as slow as mouse clicks. In the 20's.


----------



## Narkomax

So, 310 or 700?


----------



## zackowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narkomax*
> 
> So, 310 or 700?


deff 310 the 700 is a brick I dont even understand how ppl use it.


----------



## c4rm0

How the hell have people got this steelseries engine software installed and working ? I have uninstalled and reinstalled about 50 times as admin and everytime i launch the steelseries engine software nothing happens ? no task bar icon or nothing? looking at process hacker i can see the program start but then it closes instantly ? i have changed the compatability settings on the exe to run as Admin and also tried various modes such as XP/Vista/Windows 7. This is on Windows 7 X64 software was downloaded from steelseries website


----------



## Ultraform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4rm0*
> 
> How the hell have people got this steelseries engine software installed and working ? I have uninstalled and reinstalled about 50 times as admin and everytime i launch the steelseries engine software nothing happens ? no task bar icon or nothing? looking at process hacker i can see the program start but then it closes instantly ? i have changed the compatability settings on the exe to run as Admin and also tried various modes such as XP/Vista/Windows 7. This is on Windows 7 X64 software was downloaded from steelseries website


Have the same problem hI have to kill the process in the taskbar to mae it work


----------



## c4rm0

i get nothing when i run the shortcut no taskbar icon or nothing the process starts then instantly ends in task manager


----------



## lyrill

if you have process hacker just restart it if you don't like it taking mb just kill it when you don't need it,

btw what is dpi when you close program?

what is dpi when you then kill process completely?

are these 2 cases both 1600dpi? i thought that's default

and has anyone bothered playing at 3500dpi?


----------



## NovaGOD

Received my RMA'd sensei 310, same problem the buttons are loose, i fixed them myself without opening the mouse(i'll do both sensei/rival when corepads or any aftermarket feet become available) by inserting powerstrips covered in electric tape underneath the buttons to elevate them. Not the most robust solution but works ok for now.









Shape is pretty good and i can aim well with it but i can definitely feel the difference in weight/dimensions between my dm1 pro-s, i had some hand cramps at the first hour i played, i'm getting used to it though. Probably gonna keep it as my main for now.

edit: Also i need to note that in my case steelseries support was great, no problems with the RMA, everything went smooth.


----------



## unplayed namer

seems like the sensei 310s are doomed. friend of mine had rattling buttons and so did I. I did an RMA an decided to give the Rival 310 a try, Support was horrible; they claimed not to receive my package for 2 weeks and suddenly the packet appeared out of nowhere ... whatever... Anyway the Rival 310 has much more solid main buttons; they rattle a little when shaking but compared to the Sensei 310 I had, they are gold.
Mouse wheel is just as bad as it was on my Sensei; After pressing Mouse button wheel there is a 1 in 10 chance that the mouse will scroll up/down in between the next few seconds.
Side buttons are more to my liking than on the Sensei 310.
Even the feet feel better for some reason.

Overall the mouse feels great in my hand; I like it way more than the old original Rival and the rival 300.

It is a flawed product due to the mouse wheel ( + the rattle of main buttons) but I am not willing to do another return to Steelseries and will never buy from Steelseries directly again.

Going to be using it as my main for the next month, unless the wheel drives me crazy.


----------



## Ephant

I don't get it. Why do the buttons rattle? Are they any different/better than other mice's separated main buttons? I mean, they're talking about super "exclusive split-trigger mouse button design" like it's something brand new. How the hell could they mess it up?


----------



## shensmobile

The G900's buttons rattle like all hell. You can lift them up a few millimeters when it's resting on the desk. It's not unique to the Rival/Sensei 310.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unplayed namer*
> 
> seems like the sensei 310s are doomed. friend of mine had rattling buttons and so did I. I did an RMA an decided to give the Rival 310 a try, Support was horrible; they claimed not to receive my package for 2 weeks and suddenly the packet appeared out of nowhere ... whatever... Anyway the Rival 310 has much more solid main buttons; they rattle a little when shaking but compared to the Sensei 310 I had, they are gold.
> Mouse wheel is just as bad as it was on my Sensei; After pressing Mouse button wheel there is a 1 in 10 chance that the mouse will scroll up/down in between the next few seconds.
> Side buttons are more to my liking than on the Sensei 310.
> Even the feet feel better for some reason.
> 
> Overall the mouse feels great in my hand; I like it way more than the old original Rival and the rival 300.
> 
> It is a flawed product due to the mouse wheel ( + the rattle of main buttons) but I am not willing to do another return to Steelseries and will never buy from Steelseries directly again.
> 
> Going to be using it as my main for the next month, unless the wheel drives me crazy.


Earlier in this thread someone posted that if you put a small PVC washer under the PCB of the mouse that it solves the problem. I don't have one yet but if my buttons are loose I plan to just do that mod rather than bother with RMA.


----------



## Deku

I tried it with the washer but it didn't fix it for me completely. Either the clicks weren't perfect enough or the pcb was too high so the mouse had a LOD of like 0.5mm. It depends on how thick ur washers are and what kind of "offset" your buttons have from the perfect spot.

Personally I found a better solution, I just put multiple layers of scotch tape below the button contact points. Since the tape is thin you can fine tune it very accurately. You only have to remove the Top shell for this.

Hope this helps!

PS. I use a Sensei 310


----------



## lyrill

what is all this, i have zero problem with my sensei 310

except the garbage surface. it oiled up faster than dae but i'm still using it after 2 weeks as I don't want to put rubber on it when it already had silicone sides. Feels like even worse compromise. And I know if i try to scrape the oiled up gunk off it would also eat away the material part and then make the surface feel even worse so i'm just lightly scrubbing visible white gunk off which isn't that much as I constantly wash my hands

my hotlines arrive today 0.28mm protective/thicken vers, obviously the choice vs 0.6mms, the stock ones stick out maybe 0.15mm out by eye but somehow on my raven pro no scratching, just a lot of dust build up on the plastic bottom

steelseries listen up if you are reading, plz for the next big thing up dough out on silicone armoured main buttons and palm rest, WORD UP, no discussion, if you do i will never buy any other brand and please kindly credit me as the idea suggestor, if you don't, consider this epic missed opportunity and proposal sent elsewhere

and include backup skates. tool free ones, like no residue leaving, easy to peel out etc


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephant*
> 
> I don't get it. Why do the buttons rattle? Are they any different/better than other mice's separated main buttons? I mean, they're talking about super "exclusive split-trigger mouse button design" like it's something brand new. How the hell could they mess it up?


They tried to imitate Logitech's way of split button but failed really hard. Loose QC and imperfect design.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deku*
> 
> I tried it with the washer but it didn't fix it for me completely. Either the clicks weren't perfect enough or the pcb was too high so the mouse had a LOD of like 0.5mm. It depends on how thick ur washers are and what kind of "offset" your buttons have from the perfect spot.
> 
> Personally I found a better solution, I just put multiple layers of scotch tape below the button contact points. Since the tape is thin you can fine tune it very accurately. You only have to remove the Top shell for this.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> PS. I use a Sensei 310


Too much works to put multiple scotch tape. Just get a foam around 0.5-1 mm, tape it, done in a jiffy.
Foam can compress its dimension if it's too thick. Even if somehow you can't click because it's too thick, just cut a little bit and you'll get a perfect fit.


----------



## Avalar

I must just be the luckiest man alive lol, because every first of any mouse I've ever bought worked perfectly, besides my DA Chroma that started double-clicking in a little less than a year.


----------



## lyrill

kek, the finish brushing on the hotlines align with the lengthy direction of the bottom 2 feets but not the top strip, the top strip brushing align with the left bottom..fail hotline is fail, their master line is still not out after rumors for 1.5 years and the comp line has been on for 5 years. the only thing iterating slightly is the branding and package design details

ok there may have been some little improvements on the product itself too here and there but nothing major..it's not as slick as stock pad, more control ish not sure if intentional or will last after break in..cus usually as i feedback to them long ago when i used it on da13 they break in and then loose a lot of the slick..i didn't and i still don't get that kind of problem with any stock feet of any mice

i think this feet gives some acceleration qualities...I kinda like..I kinda think it's a good thing in certain situations

FYI i may have mentioned this long before but around dae time they discontinued or at least stopped making comp tier/grade/level/line/series(whatever you wanna call it) skates for new products


----------



## xSociety

Got my Rival 310 and it's perfect! No issues whatsoever and even after very initially thinking the shape wasn't right for me. Anecdotal evidence for sure but my accuracy has improved a ton with this mouse. Idk if it's the sensor or I just play better with this shape or what but it has definitely improved. Coming from Kone Pure 2017. 21mm x 11mm hand.


----------



## pez

Finallllly got my Sensei 310 from SS. A whopping 5 days later than they estimated it to be shipped...but I digress.

I think I might have a slight sensor lens rattle if I violently shake it, but nothing during normal use. I genuinely am enjoying every aspect of this mouse so far. The coating is a tad weird, but satisfying and the side grips are really pleasant for me. The shape seems great as well, but I'll put it through the ringer this weekend as I can game more. Scrollwheel is particular great, IMO. If I had to complain about one thing it would be that mouse 4 (front side button) is a bit stiff if trying to actuate from the back of the button. However, it almost seems like it's going to 'break-in' a bit and really mouse 5 is the more important button for me -- and it's perfect.


----------



## lyrill

i'm always madly confused which is 4 and which is 5 and why isn't the fricking front one 4 but the back one 4


----------



## muso

Are there any after market mouse skates for it yet?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muso*
> 
> Are there any after market mouse skates for it yet?


Did you take yours off? Contact SS and they might be able to send you a pair. They did that for me with the original rival a while back. Or if you're just looking for aftermarket I don't think there's any up yet... but I've been enjoying the stock skates a lot.


----------



## Zwiebi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muso*
> 
> Are there any after market mouse skates for it yet?


Not that I know of, but if you want, you can just use IE3.0 / WMO / IO1.1 skates for it. They are widely available, usually cheaper and they work just fine.


----------



## lyrill

are you people for real? i just posted all along and you still ask and say there are none?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyrill*
> 
> are you people for real? i just posted all along and you still ask and say there are none?


Cuz there aren't any lol. Not made _for_ the Rival or Sensei 310. IE3.0 / WMO / IO1.1 and G Pro skates fit, though.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Cuz there aren't any lol. Not made _for_ the Rival or Sensei 310. IE3.0 / WMO / IO1.1 and G Pro skates fit, though.


It actually exists made by Hotline but only sold in the land of Great Firewall for now.
If someone really needs it, maybe they can contact Takasta to stock it in his store.


----------



## lyrill

'Cuz there aren't any lol'

move to china dude, haven't you heard of the chinese dream? kjek

ezmodies just teaching kiddoes englando

takaska still alive?

there is no firewall
not with a bazillion proxies


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyrill*
> 
> 'Cuz there aren't any lol'
> 
> move to china dude, haven't you heard of the chinese dream? kjek
> 
> ezmodies just teaching kiddoes englando
> 
> takaska still alive?
> 
> there is no firewall
> not with a bazillion proxies


I couldn't find it on Hotline's own site, so idk where else to look. I mean, that one's in Chinese, sooz... What am I doing wrong?


----------



## lyrill

nobody told you you could find it there, i bought it on a 3rd party store when the official store didn't have it on shelf yet
the only thing is you trying to say there is none when i said many times before i already bought it, received it, went to length and detail reviewing it, nobody has obligation to explain some kind of oversea product presentment delivery chain problem

addendum as deleted

[the obvious no lod adjust i laid out before i even bought this? in fact idon't even know why i bother to have bought it if not just to try out the grips and pay homage to my barely used mlg bought somewhere august 12(ok it may have played some dayz) the world's first 16k dpi sensor

and reading that venator brochure WHO oked this 2mm lod is golden ? oh good fo ryou you know that you can't go higher>? does it occur to you that lower the better? and for the last time get better pads than ones that only takes 1mm+ lod? a trashed pad is a trash pad or stop using trash pads with trash 336x deviants
]


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> I couldn't find it on Hotline's own site, so idk where else to look. I mean, that one's in Chinese, sooz... What am I doing wrong?


All your knowledge so far is wrong. Bloody hell, dude. No one in the right mind looks them up in the official website. Look it up on taobao
Taobao is the gateway for everything including mech KB goodies


----------



## Avalar

Oh, cool.

https://world.tmall.com/item/558405583280.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.76bf5234N2OXK&id=558405583280&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=9&skuId=3473631845631

Probably just gonna keep the G Pro Hyperglides on until Corepad makes some feet. Virgin PTFE = best PTFE. ^-^


----------



## ViTosS

Hello folks, I'm looking for a new mouse to substitute my SS Rival 100, I saw that the Nixeus Revel has almost exactly the same dimensions as the Rival 100, the only difference is 5mm more in the length, but at the same time I'm thinking about the Sensei 310, my only concern atm about the Rival 100 is that the sidegrips when my hand gets sweaty I can't have a firm grab and the Sensei 310 has sidegrips that look really very good to hold and have more precision when aiming. But I don't know exactly the dimensions of Sensei 310, if it is close to Rival 100 or Revel.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hello folks, I'm looking for a new mouse to substitute my SS Rival 100, I saw that the Nixeus Revel has almost exactly the same dimensions as the Rival 100, the only difference is 5mm more in the length, but at the same time I'm thinking about the Sensei 310, my only concern atm about the Rival 100 is that the sidegrips when my hand gets sweaty I can't have a firm grab and the Sensei 310 has sidegrips that look really very good to hold and have more precision when aiming. But I don't know exactly the dimensions of Sensei 310, if it is close to Rival 100 or Revel.


Revel is slightly bigger than the Rival100.
Sensei 310 is much wider then the Revel, especially on the rear.
Rival 100 feels slightly small in my hand, Revel feels perfect. Sensei 310 I have a hard time using, cannot reach the forward sidebutton for example without changing grip on the mouse, and it is just I reach the scroll.
With my 19.5x10cm ish hands.

Not been using Rival 100 for ages, but Revel I have no problems with regards to grip, and since It fits my hand I am more relaxed then when using Sensei 310 because It is so wide it forces my grip to control it.


----------



## vf-

What is the difference between the PWM 3360 of these Steelseries and the Razer PMW 3389?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hello folks, I'm looking for a new mouse to substitute my SS Rival 100, I saw that the Nixeus Revel has almost exactly the same dimensions as the Rival 100, the only difference is 5mm more in the length, but at the same time I'm thinking about the Sensei 310, my only concern atm about the Rival 100 is that the sidegrips when my hand gets sweaty I can't have a firm grab and the Sensei 310 has sidegrips that look really very good to hold and have more precision when aiming. But I don't know exactly the dimensions of Sensei 310, if it is close to Rival 100 or Revel.


Next month we should see the successor for Rival 100, the Rival 110 or 150 or 160.


----------



## frunction

I got a Sensei 310, the side grips are unfortunate, will have to return. I think the DM1 Pro S and Revel are better.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Next month we should see the successor for Rival 100, the Rival 110 or 150 or 160.


Hopefully they leave the side grips off of this one and I think it may be a great mouse. *fingers crossed*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I got a Sensei 310, the side grips are unfortunate, will have to return. I think the DM1 Pro S and Revel are better.


Yep, after several days of play, the side grips were ultimately just as bad for me as the DA 2013. They don't even slip out of my hands with my grip, but they are perceptibly unstable to me and I can't stand it. Otherwise, the mouse is brilliant...

I'd return it for a Rival 310, but it'll have the same side grips, and SS will take forever and a day to actually ship it out to me. Guess that'll teach me to buy direct :rolleyes.


----------



## ViTosS

I just expect the Sensei 310 sidegrips to be better than Rival 100, I need to keep cleaning constantly my mouse to not slip from my hand, specially when my hand is sweaty


----------



## ViTosS

I only bought Sensei 310 because I got a price of 49 dollars including shipment from Amazon, and because they didn't have Nixeus Revel glossy edition for sale, also thought about DM1 Pro-S, but they are selling for 100 dollars, too much for me...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I just expect the Sensei 310 sidegrips to be better than Rival 100, I need to keep cleaning constantly my mouse to not slip from my hand, specially when my hand is sweaty


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I only bought Sensei 310 because I got a price of 49 dollars including shipment from Amazon, and because they didn't have Nixeus Revel glossy edition for sale, also thought about DM1 Pro-S, but they are selling for 100 dollars, too much for me...


I have dry hands, so I almost feel like they would respond better to sweatier hands. I personally loved the sides of the Rival 100.

I think the same was true for the older-gripped DA 2013. The Nixeus Revel is a mouse I need to try out, but I'm currently trying out the Roccat owl-eye. It's strangely a good match so far...but we'll see. Maybe since I'm stuck with the Sensei I'll try my hand at a tennis grip.


----------



## lan cable garrotte string

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Next month we should see the successor for Rival 100, the Rival 110 or 150 or 160.


source?


----------



## Randallel

Does anyone have an issue when they hold down the middle mouse button something is loose inside?


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randallel*
> 
> Does anyone have an issue when they hold down the middle mouse button something is loose inside?


Yup, thats not inside that is M1. man this build quality is trash i'm on my second rival 310 already

wish they just stuck with the Rival 300 shape..


----------



## pez

Took a microfiber cloth to the grips of the Sensei to get them super dry and decided to give the mouse a try again. It’s been staying grippy enough for how I hold it, so if I can continue with these results, this will probably remain the mouse I primarily use.


----------



## solz

I just pulled out my OG Rival and man i love this shape waaay more then the new shell design.
You can grab the OG rival way more aggressive and it gives you so much more control over the mouse movement than with the Rival 310 because the Rival 310 feels way fatter where the palm rests.
If they only updated the OG Rival cable and the sensor it would be 9.5/10 mouse for me and if they also could lower the weight a little it would be a 10/10 i also prefer the OG Rival sidebuttons and M1+M2 clicks over the Rival 310 one's.

Hope Steelseries will also release a updated 300 one, probably not because companys always feel the need to change up shapes for no reason (Logitech,Steelseries,etc.)

19.5cm hands BTW


----------



## ncck

Yes og rival shape is better. Only thing I'd change is maybe reduced length

The new ones hump height makes your grip way less aggressive. I am use to it however but mice where you can grip the front end properly allow for better aiming styles

However new rival sensor and clicks are much better. Cable is better. Skates glide good. I just prefer the 2x2 skates more then the one skate in the front

I mean guess it doesn't make a big difference. Good mouse but I'd prefer no sharp ridges and a more gradual rounded shell like zowie does where it just goes smoothly from top shell to side


----------



## Avalar

Any news on feet for the Sensei 310? HotlineGames' Competition feet are 2 slow 4 me, and they should have kept producing the Performance ones. :/


----------



## Avalar

Also, did Hyperglide just disappear from the face of the Earth or something? They were doing giveaways at one point, but now they won't respond to my emails.


----------



## smurfeNn

I got my Rival 310 4 days ago, and it has the loose left click button. It is pretty damn annoying, because a squeaky loose left mouseclick kinda gives me OCD when I play CS.

So the question is, should I return it and try to get a new one, an EC1-A, or just live with it...? Do perfect 310 units even exist?


----------



## nodicaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smurfeNn*
> 
> I got my Rival 310 4 days ago, and it has the loose left click button. It is pretty damn annoying, because a squeaky loose left mouseclick kinda gives me OCD when I play CS.
> 
> So the question is, should I return it and try to get a new one, an EC1-A, or just live with it...? Do perfect 310 units even exist?


I've had a perfect Rival 310.
Just luck with any mice.

The Sensei is the one with more common QC problems from what I've read here.


----------



## NovaGOD

I thought i had a near perfect rival 310 when i first got it, but the buttons got loose after playing a little bit, you can fix them by using layers of tape under the button and also fill in the side gap if the buttons are moving left/right. Not a perfect solution and it makes the buttons stiffer but it works for me, no pre-travel and sturdy.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smurfeNn*
> 
> I got my Rival 310 4 days ago, and it has the loose left click button. It is pretty damn annoying, because a squeaky loose left mouseclick kinda gives me OCD when I play CS.
> 
> So the question is, should I return it and try to get a new one, an EC1-A, or just live with it...? Do perfect 310 units even exist?


This reminds me of the Logitech G403 issues where the first batch was atrocious with scrollwheel or sensor rattle. After the initial couple of months passed, the latest batches have had fewer problems and the G403 has been my main ever since.

I bought a Rival 310 last week from Best Buy to give it a shot. I figured something new to replace my G403 would be great. My only gripe with the wired G403 despite it's less than 90g goodness w/o the weight lid is that friggin' braided cable. I'm not big on taking apart mice to mod it so I just use my trusty $10 mouse bungee. But back to my experience with the Rival 310. It's not as big as the box makes it out to be but boy did the clicks for the M1 and M2 buttons feel rather 'cheap'. The RMB for my copy of the Rival 310 was loose that whenever I clicked on it to aim down sights in-game, I felt the RMB button slide. It's definitely loose. QC problems noticed within 3 minutes of using the thing, not good. Returned it and got my $60 back. Guess the G403 will remain as my main


----------



## Nivity

I mean, I had no issues with my Rival 310 or Sensei 310.
And I bought them both on launchday.


----------



## -IIToRII-

*Couple of questions :*

1. How do u sand down the edge of a mouse? Use a 2000 grid paper , or something else first? Please explain








Both the sensei and the rival are HUGE! And the ledge towards the bottom right side is too huge,..

2. How can I find the post that belongs to the picture from: "RECENT IMAGES IN THIS THREAD" I had to look through 69 pages before i found the one that models the mouse with tape from tennis/ice hockey stick.

If the mouse had just been a tad smaller in the back and a tad smaller in the front, it would be AWSM! And this part is so anoing considering they made two mice.. Rival could be big, but the sensei should be smaller

Best cabel, feet and feel of a mouse new out of the box i ever had.


----------



## smurfeNn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> The RMB for my copy of the Rival 310 was loose that whenever I clicked on it to aim down sights in-game, I felt the RMB button slide. It's definitely loose. QC problems noticed within 3 minutes of using the thing, not good. Returned it and got my $60 back. Guess the G403 will remain as my main


Yeah, it's the same with the left-click on mine. Just might return it for an EC1-A instead. I love the EC-shape but i friggin hate the bad build quality and scrollbug of Zowie mice...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-IIToRII-*
> 
> Both the sensei and the rival are HUGE! And the ledge towards the bottom right side is too huge,..


The Rival 310 is too small for my hands lol, my ring-finger rests on the front part with plastic of the mouse instead of the silicone. OG Rival was the best, sad it had the sensor-spinout issue.


----------



## TurricanM3

Just bought a second R310. Buttons feel better (defined and louder oO) and i have no more pretravel. Don't know if this is a new charge.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Steelseries sent me a new Sensei 310, my first one had terribly loose buttons with pretravel as well. The new one has no sounds or rattle in the button even when shaking, and the clicks feel great. Gonna keep this on my desk now and see how the test of time holds up.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Steelseries sent me a new Sensei 310, my first one had terribly loose buttons with pretravel as well. The new one has no sounds or rattle in the button even when shaking, and the clicks feel great. Gonna keep this on my desk now and see how the test of time holds up.


This is one of the reasons to wait till the SteelSeries sell out of their first run models with those problems.

I shall wait another three months before buying a Sensei 310, just to be sure it isn't gimped from the factory.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> I shall wait another three months before buying a Sensei 310


I shall never buy a Rival/Sensei (yes, even the Rival 110), I'll sit with what I'm happy with until mouse manufacturers stop being complete imbeciles.


----------



## Randallel

Even though there's pre-travel and button rattle, the shape works for me. I'm more than content with the mouse, and probably will buy another copy when they fix QC.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I shall never buy a Rival/Sensei (yes, even the Rival 110), I'll sit with what I'm happy with until mouse manufacturers stop being complete imbeciles.


I know, you're waiting for that Kinzu update using a 3360 sensor of theirs







.

Who knows what will happen, just keep the faith that SS will release what you've been longing for all these years







.


----------



## smurfeNn

Took mine to the store in exchange for a new one. The LMB definitely feels more solid and doesn't move around as much as on the first one. It still has a bit of pre-travel (1-2mm max), but I can live with it since I love the shape and the sensor.

I'll just keep this one and see if it stands the test of time. Got 2 years of warranty to back me up...


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> This is one of the reasons to wait till the SteelSeries sell out of their first run models with those problems.
> 
> I shall wait another three months before buying a Sensei 310, just to be sure it isn't gimped from the factory.


I'm about the same way with most new mice out there that come out. For example, the first batches of Logitech G403s had QC issues mainly with the scrollwheel and some sensor rattle. Shortly after, the recent batches haven't had as many problems (I had to go through 4 G403s before I got the perfect one via Best Buy).

I bought the Rival 310 last week and the RMB was so loose (it slid from side to side whenever I clicked on it in-game to aim down sights) that I gave up. Took me only 6 days to just say fxxx it and returned it for my $60+ back.


----------



## Argowashi

Actually really enjoying the Sensei 310. Shape is comfortable, sensor is good enough for Osu and the plastic parts and rubber side grips stick to my hands like sweaty boxers to your balls on a hot summer day, so I'm happy with that. Have some rattle and some loose buttons but what mouse nowadays doesn't have that lol.


----------



## MLJS54

I ended up ordering another Sensei 310 from Amazon so I have one for my PC at work. I now understand the rattle issues that everyone keeps bring up. It's pretty bad. My first one that I ordered directly from SS did not have any issues. Guess it's a gamble with the first batch, regardless of where you order from. Shape and overall feel while playing are way too good though. Just going to replace the 2nd one until I get a unit with no rattle.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I'm about the same way with most new mice out there that come out. For example, the first batches of Logitech G403s had QC issues mainly with the scrollwheel and some sensor rattle. Shortly after, the recent batches haven't had as many problems (I had to go through 4 G403s before I got the perfect one via Best Buy).
> 
> I bought the Rival 310 last week and the RMB was so loose (it slid from side to side whenever I clicked on it in-game to aim down sights) that I gave up. Took me only 6 days to just say fxxx it and returned it for my $60+ back.


You & your luck with QC issues frightens me. I'd never buy anything ever again, idk how you continue to do it. Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Actually really enjoying the Sensei 310. Shape is comfortable, sensor is good enough for Osu and the plastic parts and rubber side grips stick to my hands like sweaty boxers to your balls on a hot summer day, so I'm happy with that. Have some rattle and some loose buttons but what mouse nowadays doesn't have that lol.


+1

Edit:When in the sam hell are the 310's hitting best buy?? Anyone have an idea yet? Suprises me that they haven't already.


----------



## pez

I think VESPA5 said he got his at Best Buy, but I haven't seen them online....I normally have to search for 'Razer mouse', 'Logitech mouse', or 'Steelseries mouse' to find new products. It was that way with the G403 and Lancehead TE for me.

As long as it took Amazon to get stock, though, it doesn't surprise me that it's taking so long to come to Best Buy. I think I'd actually like to have a Rival at work....maybe just a second Sensei.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> You & your luck with QC issues frightens me. I'd never buy anything ever again, idk how you continue to do it. Lol
> +1
> 
> Edit:When in the sam hell are the 310's hitting best buy?? Anyone have an idea yet? Suprises me that they haven't already.


Ha ha. To be honest, I stopped with my new mouse a month habit once I got the perfect G403. But yeah, for a while there, I was getting a bunch of wonky mice day in and day out.

Best Buy (at least the one down my street) has been known to stock items that haven't hit their online site yet. I spotted the Rival 310 buried with a bunch of Rival 300s. The boxes were so similar that it was hard to spot out. I had the same experience with buying an Nvidia Shield. They were at my local Best Buy before they started showing up on their website.


----------



## lainx

Got the Sensei 310 today.
I've got 17.5cm long hands. 131 fingertip/claw hybrid grip.
Thoughts:
Too long/fat in the rear. The slope it creates makes it so you're fighting against it. Maybe it's the material. They should've cut it off at the logo, that would've been perfect.
Left button rattle. Annoying in the sense that i didn't get a perfect one. Can't feel it during use though and i think i can fix it. Maybe.
It almost forces me to a 122 grip. The width of the rear combined with the slope makes it hard to grip with my pinky.
Cable's really nice actually. It's no paracord but kudos for making it not braided.
Feet are terrible, but i'll make new ones. Or is there plastic on them? I don't want to try and peel too much in case i'll return it or sell it.
My pinky gets "squashed" at the beginning of the rubber on the right side. Might just be a thing to adjust to, like i had to do with the G303.
It feels better than my Venator but i think i enjoy the G Pro more. I dunno. Will use it for a couple of days!
Scroll Wheel's fine. Button clicks also. The Venator felt terrible (probably me getting used to separate buttons) so it's nice to have that again.
Not as good as the G pro but yea. Side buttons good as well.

EDIT:
Anyone know what the firmware update do? Or any issues afterwards?
Not gonna update 'til i know.

EDIT2:
Software seems fine. No hidden services added or unnecessary drivers. Couldn't see if you could increase/decrease how many dpi settings you wanted. Default was two anyhow. Spent like 3 minutes with the software then uninstalled. As stated above, if anyone have a changelog regarding the firmware update i'd appreciate it. Will wait until then. Nice that you weren't forced to do a firmware update before applying your settings though.


----------



## ViTosS

Just received my Sensei 310, both of my left and right click buttons rattle when I shake the mouse, is it normal? The rest is ok.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lainx*
> 
> Got the Sensei 310 today.
> I've got 17.5cm long hands. 131 fingertip/claw hybrid grip.
> Thoughts:
> Too long/fat in the rear. The slope it creates makes it so you're fighting against it. Maybe it's the material. They should've cut it off at the logo, that would've been perfect.
> Left button rattle. Annoying in the sense that i didn't get a perfect one. Can't feel it during use though and i think i can fix it. Maybe.
> It almost forces me to a 122 grip. The width of the rear combined with the slope makes it hard to grip with my pinky.
> Cable's really nice actually. It's no paracord but kudos for making it not braided.
> Feet are terrible, but i'll make new ones. Or is there plastic on them? I don't want to try and peel too much in case i'll return it or sell it.
> My pinky gets "squashed" at the beginning of the rubber on the right side. Might just be a thing to adjust to, like i had to do with the G303.
> It feels better than my Venator but i think i enjoy the G Pro more. I dunno. Will use it for a couple of days!
> Scroll Wheel's fine. Button clicks also. The Venator felt terrible (probably me getting used to separate buttons) so it's nice to have that again.
> Not as good as the G pro but yea. Side buttons good as well.
> 
> EDIT:
> Anyone know what the firmware update do? Or any issues afterwards?
> Not gonna update 'til i know.
> 
> EDIT2:
> Software seems fine. No hidden services added or unnecessary drivers. Couldn't see if you could increase/decrease how many dpi settings you wanted. Default was two anyhow. Spent like 3 minutes with the software then uninstalled. As stated above, if anyone have a changelog regarding the firmware update i'd appreciate it. Will wait until then. Nice that you weren't forced to do a firmware update before applying your settings though.


TheToadKing 1 point 1 month ago
"The only changes between 1.23 and 1.24 is some changes to the firmware update process. This does not change the performance of the mouse at all."


----------



## Avalar

SteelSeries Rival 310:

Just arrived. First impressions: Very different shape. Never used a mouse like this before; not sure if I like it or not. Main buttons are harder to push than the Sensei's. Bummer. :/ Side buttons are better, but even more of a stretch to get to them than on the Sensei. I have 19.5 x 10.5 cm hands, and only the very tip of my thumb can reach Mouse5 (Forward) without changing my grip, making it difficult not to push both buttons by mistake. Stiffer cable than the Sensei's, but perhaps only because it's less used. Scroll wheel is also less loose, probably for the same reason. All in all, a flawless unit, though.

Supposed to be lighter than than the Sensei too, but I really can't tell with this cable. Pulls so much, and I don't have a bungee, or the desk-space for one. Sad existence lol. ;-; I wouldn't buy a paracord for a mouse I don't plan on using, but I can't tell if I would. I suppose if it were the perfect mouse, I would have known right away or something. Might refund or resell it, or keep it, I dunno. I kept the ZA11, only cuz I got it for free, though.


----------



## thompax

to small desk space for a bungee? my wife abandoned me under the stairs.. just put the bungee behind your monitor. its not neccesary to put it behind your mousepad to work great and btw alot of monitors got a built in bungee this days. like zowie/benq xl2411z.. This works pretty good too


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> to small desk space for a bungee? my wife abandoned me under the stairs.. just put the bungee behind your monitor. its not neccesary to put it behind your mousepad to work great and btw alot of monitors got a built in bungee this days. like zowie/benq xl2411z.. This works pretty good too


Yea, even still. I sit too close to my desk. Need a bigger one lol.

Why are desks so expensive tho...


----------



## thompax

https://www.wish.com/ buy a mouse bungee for 3-4 bucks and try atleast


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

I went to snag the Rival 310 just to test run it & write up my thoughts on the mouse and so forth. I have much testing to do still, however i will say this....i did not expect to like the mouse this much. As i said, just wanted to run it and see how it is. Never expected to really feel the mouse like this. Dang it.

I will cop the Sensei 310 tomorrow. Also, with all the Sensei-like mice out there. Steelseries putting that "Bow to the Master" on the PCB is a shot at the competition. Steelseries is like "yea we see you suckas". Lol


----------



## ViTosS

Guys, was I suppose to notice a difference between a normal mouse tracking (like Rival 100) to a 1:1 tracking like the Sensei 310? Because it feels the same for me, I wish they had glossy edition for Sensei 310, glues better in my palm hand than the normal one


----------



## vf-

So is this 1:1 tracking all just marketing as usual?


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> So is this 1:1 tracking all just marketing as usual?


Yep


----------



## Wepeel

The rubber grip on the left side on my Rival 310 started to peel off after normal use.


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> The rubber grip on the left side on my Rival 310 started to peel off after normal use.


photo please


----------



## Wepeel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AloneInTheDuck*
> 
> photo please


----------



## Avalar

rip mouse


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*


Sad that it happened.
How long u use that mouse?
I think some glue easily fix that problem but it will be better to replace it by the warranty.
Too sad that the quality is so bad.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AloneInTheDuck*
> 
> Sad that it happened.
> How long u use that mouse?
> I think some glue easily fix that problem but it will be better to replace it by the warranty.
> Too sad that the quality is so bad.


Shoooot. Just thought. I'd use that as an excuse to take the other side off as well, and replace them both with something lighter. The Rival's already 92g, right? You could have a <90g mouse. ;0


----------



## Freshest

How does the Rival 310 compare to the 403 in how big it fits in the hand for palm grips?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freshest*
> 
> How does the Rival 310 compare to the 403 in how big it fits in the hand for palm grips?


The Rival 310 feels bigger; I palm grip as well. Tbf, I only used the mouse for a few minutes, but that much I could tell. I returned my Rival 310 mainly because the buttons were stiffer than all of my other mice besides my ZA11. I could have gotten used to the _very_ unique shape eventually, but I liked the Sensei 310 more, so I saw no reason to keep it. The Sensei's buttons were way better; no idea why. Maybe my Rival was defective, but again, I liked the Sensei's shape more anyway. Refunded it and bought a New G303. Been wanting to feel these buttons everyone talks about.


----------



## chr1spe

Going to try this again:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Just to satisfy my curiosity can someone do:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> *Different way, needs more testing*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> this measures how long clicks last. l.exe for left clicks, r.exe for right clicks
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5_qzxdnJV0PSTJpLUNITFl6Sk0/view?usp=sharing
> (yea you can do it too with the previous thing but this is easier for taking averages)
> 
> 
> 
> Open either l.exe or r.exe
> Click the mouse button in the fastest/quickest way you can. Different force will be required depending on the mouse.
> Keep track of the lowest number you see.
> Try and beat that number
> When it seems you can't get a lower result, screenshot or copy the numbers in the window.
> Post em if you want(Make sure to specify the report rate(1000hz,500hz etc) and which mouse you tested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from http://www.overclock.net/t/1572872/firmware-added-button-delay-testing-attempts-tapping-mouse-buttons-lightly . Idk if these use asymmetric debouncing or not, but it would be interesting to know.
Click to expand...


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> The Rival 310 feels bigger; I palm grip as well. Tbf, I only used the mouse for a few minutes, but that much I could tell. I returned my Rival 310 mainly because the buttons were stiffer than all of my other mice besides my ZA11. I could have gotten used to the _very_ unique shape eventually, but I liked the Sensei 310 more, so I saw no reason to keep it. The Sensei's buttons were way better; no idea why. Maybe my Rival was defective, but again, I liked the Sensei's shape more anyway. Refunded it and bought a New G303. Been wanting to feel these buttons everyone talks about.


Purchased a new one from???

Enjoy those buttons. They are just so satisfying.


----------



## JsBee

Really tempted to try out the Sensei, I had a DM1 pro S I used for a bit but it wasn't big enough for my hand. Is it any bigger than the DM1?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Purchased a new one from???
> 
> Enjoy those buttons. They are just so satisfying.


From this guy on Ebay. He was selling 7 or so supposedly new G303s he said he won in a giveaway. They're all sold out, though, I think.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> From this guy on Ebay. He was selling 7 or so supposedly new G303s he said he won in a giveaway. They're all sold out, though, I think.


If you decide to not keep the mouse. Try to remember to let me know. I am on the hunt for more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JsBee*
> 
> Really tempted to try out the Sensei, I had a DM1 pro S I used for a bit but it wasn't big enough for my hand. Is it any bigger than the DM1?


It is wider in the back. so yes.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> If you decide to not keep the mouse. Try to remember to let me know. I am on the hunt for more.
> It is wider in the back. so yes.






Yeah, my luck on ebay is uncanny.


----------



## Wepeel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AloneInTheDuck*
> 
> Sad that it happened.
> How long u use that mouse?
> I think some glue easily fix that problem but it will be better to replace it by the warranty.
> Too sad that the quality is so bad.


I just glued it back. I bought it right when it came out and reading about their customer support, I'd probably never see the mouse again if I sent it back.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freshest*
> 
> How does the Rival 310 compare to the 403 in how big it fits in the hand for palm grips?


The G403 has been my main for quite a while now (which is strange for me to say since I used to try out every new mice that came out every few weeks) and I was hoping the Rival 310 would replace it. Unfortunately, due to QC issues (a loose RMB) and the side buttons being slighlty off for me to click, I returned it. The RMB on the Rival 310 is narrower than the LMB which resulted in me accidentally tapping in-between the gap of the button and the right side of the mouse. It feels like a medium sized DeathAdder compared to my G403. It also felt sorta imbalanced where most of the weight was in the rear. Overall, a light medium/large mouse. It's just that slim/narrow RMB that really got to me, that and it slid loosely back and forth


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JsBee*
> 
> Really tempted to try out the Sensei, I had a DM1 pro S I used for a bit but it wasn't big enough for my hand. Is it any bigger than the DM1?


Got my hands on one at my local Best Buy (I didn't buy it though, I chose the Rival 310 instead). I have a Nixeus Revel which is nearly identical to the shape and size of the DM1 Pro S and I will say that the Sensei 310 is wider, bigger and the sensor placement is actually near the rear of the mouse (which may or may not be a problem because most mice I've used have the sensor placed near the middle where my thumb is gripping the mouse. I have 18.5cm hands.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Shoooot. Just thought. I'd use that as an excuse to take the other side off as well, and replace them both with something lighter. The Rival's already 92g, right? You could have a <90g mouse. ;0


Indeed. That's a pretty thick side grip. I think the ridges underneath he grip are also pretty interesting. Almost as if they were going to take a different direction with the side grip design.


----------



## Freshest

Are the rubber grips like 1/8' thick? If so I've wanted to try neoprene side grips on a good candidate.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freshest*
> 
> Are the rubber grips like 1/8' thick? If so I've wanted to try neoprene side grips on a good candidate.


Info or link on the material? I don't have the heart to purposely tear the grips off of my Sensei yet, but I've been looking for something to do with the DeathAdder Elite that I have.


----------



## Freshest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Info or link on the material? I don't have the heart to purposely tear the grips off of my Sensei yet, but I've been looking for something to do with the DeathAdder Elite that I have.



This

A reddit user replaced his MM530 grips with these and was very positive with it so it piqued my interest. I have a roll of the 1/16" thick ones, they feel nice and grippy in the hand, but I'm curious on how durable they'll be in the long run. At the very least, they can act as fillers so I can apply Talon granulate grips on top of them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freshest*
> 
> 
> This
> 
> A reddit user replaced his MM530 grips with these and was very positive with it so it piqued my interest. I have a roll of the 1/16" thick ones, they feel nice and grippy in the hand, but I'm curious on how durable they'll be in the long run. At the very least, they can act as fillers so I can apply Talon granulate grips on top of them.


Hell, the neoprene is pricier than the Talon grip on Amazon. I'm guessing the Talon grip is too thin on it's own, though. I'm going to do some searching and see if I can find a suitable material. $20 for some neoprene I might never use again is a bit steep. Though if you do end up liking it...you'll have 33' of it to redo it when you need







.

EDIT:
Check out the customer photos...someone threw some on a EC1-A. That might be an option for the DA:E. Just throw it on top of everything.
https://www.amazon.com/TALON-Grips-Material-Sheet-7-Inch/dp/B071LJXKMP


----------



## exeandrey

Just played on this mouse for a 4 hours . Absolutely not reccomending/ In general its ok. BUT pretty wierd shape - deathadder and ec-1-2 feels much more better in hand. Dont be fooled like me by pictures of rival. I thout its super similar to zowie ec. But its much bigger and bulky, feels even bigger then DeathAdder.








Overaall its just not so good in shape as best mices at market.
Also A HUGE problem is that its impossible to use rear side button withaot changin grip. So its unusable in any FPS/ I dissapointed in SS once again. At least build quality now is ok, but everythhing else for noobs and kids)))))


----------



## Dyseus

I picked up a Sensei 310 a week ago, and am sending it back to Amazon. It started double clicking on single click 6 days after I received it. I'm assuming a defective unit, but this is what I usually end up replacing mice for. Pretty annoying, but in the return window makes it less annoying.


----------



## VESPA5

So I got a cherry Rival 310 from Best Buy (they let me open the box before buying it, 2nd one from there) and so far, this is what I've gathered from 2 hours of BF1 and BF4 using the thing.

*PROS:*
-I can aim really well, almost better than using my G403
-Dunno if there's any added acceleration but 800 CPI sure feels a lot snappier than usual. Feels like 825 CPI
*
CONS:*
-The best way I can describe it is if you're used to Logitech's spring tension buttons, you'll definitely feel the pain with these M1/M2 buttons
-The M1/M2 buttons have this weird hollow pre-travel thunk to them. They sound nice and clicky but they feel mushy
-The grips actually feel rather uncomfortable. It's not as smooth and grippy as my G403

*OVERALL:*
-It's a decent mouse. Nothing to go 'wow' over. I'll give it a few weeks to really get used to it. But it's the M1/M2 buttons that seem rather.... cheap. They don't feel like 50M rated Omrons. They just feel pretty cheap. You'll have to see for yourself. This is subjective of course and I am by no means a Logitech or (enter name brand here)-fanboy

PICS (G403 side-by-side with the Rival 310)


----------



## Randallel

It's not the Omrons that are used. It's the shell of the mouse. It's nice that the buttons are separated, but the implementation is poor.


----------



## Avalar

The main buttons on the Sensei 310 are much better, at least on the one I got. They feel just like the G303's.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> The main buttons on the Sensei 310 are much better, at least on the one I got. They feel just like the G303's.


That's a HUGE statement to make here on OCN, when the G303 has been universally praised by ALL hardcore Gamers







.

Your Sensei 310 must be truly SPECTACULAR







.


----------



## Nivity

I think the click is personal regards to logitech or 310 SS.
I prefer the SS 310 over logitech myself actually.
However Sensei 310 is still way to huge for me to use, G403 is smaller in my hand sadly.
Also it is like 10+ grams heavier than my G403.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Also it is like 10+ grams heavier than my G403.


It's a shame that SteelSeries just didn't decide to use the same Sensei 300 body and just swap out the sensor. It feels like a Sensei 300 with an eating disorder because it's a bit bloated on the sides. For an ambi mouse, it feels rather uneven in weight with the butt end flaring out. And it's slightly heavier than 96g with the cord because it feels heavier than my old DA:Chroma which is around 98g. I'm sure muscle memory and continued use with the same mouse will help anyone adapt to the new Sensei's weight and size.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Also it is like 10+ grams heavier than my G403.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that SteelSeries just didn't decide to use the same Sensei 300 body and just swap out the sensor. It feels like a Sensei 300 with an eating disorder because it's a bit bloated on the sides. For an ambi mouse, it feels rather uneven in weight with the butt end flaring out. And it's slightly heavier than 96g with the cord because it feels heavier than my old DA:Chroma which is around 98g. I'm sure muscle memory and continued use with the same mouse will help anyone adapt to the new Sensei's weight and size.
Click to expand...

I love the Sensei Raw for example, all I wanted was a regular sensei like the raw but with 3360 and maybe slightly lighter.
Ofc separate buttons is huge as well.

But yeah. Sensei 310 is weirdly fat, and it makes it so hard to move around for me. Sensei raw was really good for me, Sensei 310 is not. It is just to big.
And yeah it is heavy.

I used the 310 for 2 weeks straight, but I cannot get used to it, I still try because I do enjoy the clicks and ambi shape. I wanted a ambi with good clicks, and Sensei 310 got good clicks.
But yeah, cannot get used to it ;(


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I love the Sensei Raw for example, all I wanted was a regular sensei like the raw but with 3360 and maybe slightly lighter.
> Ofc separate buttons is huge as well.
> 
> But yeah. Sensei 310 is weirdly fat, and it makes it so hard to move around for me. Sensei raw was really good for me, Sensei 310 is not. It is just to big.
> And yeah it is heavy.
> 
> I used the 310 for 2 weeks straight, but I cannot get used to it, I still try because I do enjoy the clicks and ambi shape. I wanted a ambi with good clicks, and Sensei 310 got good clicks.
> But yeah, cannot get used to it ;(


I'm with you. I can use the Sensei, and Sensei raw without any issues. When I used the Sensei 310 I ended up getting terrible pain in my wrist.


----------



## CorruptBE

For me the butt is just to damn wide!


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> For me the butt is just to damn wide!


How dare you sir.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freshest*
> 
> 
> This
> 
> A reddit user replaced his MM530 grips with these and was very positive with it so it piqued my interest. I have a roll of the 1/16" thick ones, they feel nice and grippy in the hand, but I'm curious on how durable they'll be in the long run. At the very least, they can act as fillers so I can apply Talon granulate grips on top of them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hell, the neoprene is pricier than the Talon grip on Amazon. I'm guessing the Talon grip is too thin on it's own, though. I'm going to do some searching and see if I can find a suitable material. $20 for some neoprene I might never use again is a bit steep. Though if you do end up liking it...you'll have 33' of it to redo it when you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT:
> Check out the customer photos...someone threw some on a EC1-A. That might be an option for the DA:E. Just throw it on top of everything.
> https://www.amazon.com/TALON-Grips-Material-Sheet-7-Inch/dp/B071LJXKMP


So I'll have a follow up on this soon. I actually bought this stuff as it was available for same-day shipping and I needed a filler.

I have to cut the templates for the DA:E and the Sensei 310, but it feels nice to the touch. It's a bit smooth feeling, so I'm not sure if it'll be very effective if my hands get a little moisture to them.


----------



## Freshest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So I'll have a follow up on this soon. I actually bought this stuff as it was available for same-day shipping and I needed a filler.
> 
> I have to cut the templates for the DA:E and the Sensei 310, but it feels nice to the touch. It's a bit smooth feeling, so I'm not sure if it'll be very effective if my hands get a little moisture to them.


The granular Talon grips have a ridiculous grip even when my hands sweat, part of the reason why I have it on my MM530.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freshest*
> 
> The granular Talon grips have a ridiculous grip even when my hands sweat, part of the reason why I have it on my MM530.


Oh yeah I believe you...but I did this rubber styled one, and I also chose what appears to be the off-brand/competitor. That Granular grip from Talon was actually available for same-day shipping, but it seemed like the rubber styled one was the more appropriate choice. If I try this one and it doesn't help, I'll give the granular grip a try.


----------



## JsBee

Nice, might give it a try! I'm on the FK1+ at the moment and I feel like I aim better with ambi shapes....there just haven't been a lot of bigger ambis out that I know of.


----------



## SuSybeaSt

Guys, there was an article about best mice for cs go and I saw that many pro players use *SteelSeries Rival Optical*... Is it worth buying?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuSybeaSt*
> 
> Guys, there was an article about best mice for cs go and I saw that many pro players use *SteelSeries Rival Optical*... Is it worth buying?


You mean this?


It appears to sport the reliable but dated Avago 3310 sensor. Looks like a Rival 300 to me. But I could be wrong.

Plus I never go with what "the pros use". They're good at what they do because they practice, practice, practice and often times live, breath, smell, eat CS:GO like it's a full-time job. I'm lucky if I even have enough time to play a 2 or 3 matches tops per day.


----------



## JackCY

OG Rival is awful, the only upside of it is the size for large hands.

Are the stock silicone? grips on 310 so slippery you have to mod it with grip tape? These grips on SS mice sure are a downside.


----------



## sk1p

I bought Roccat Kone Pure Owl-eye for CS:GO and seems 3361 owl-eye it's not so good as 3366 after Logitech g403 and I remain with G403. But still look for some new mouse. 3366 seems faster for me then 3361 in CS GO and I play better with G403 but shape of Kone Pure was better. Could somebody tell who use Owl-eye, g403(or some 3366), Rival 310, is TrueMove similar to 3366 or faster? 3361 had for me like some smooth response - I didn't like it.


----------



## Freshest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk1p*
> 
> I bought Roccat Kone Pure Owl-eye for CS:GO and seems 3361 owl-eye it's not so good as 3366 after Logitech g403 and I remain with G403. But still look for some new mouse. 3366 seems faster for me then 3361 in CS GO and I play better with G403 but shape of Kone Pure was better. Could somebody tell who use Owl-eye, g403(or some 3366), Rival 310, is TrueMove similar to 3366 or faster? 3361 had for me like some smooth response - I didn't like it.


I think there's a higher chance you're experiencing the dpi differences between mice. IIRC Logitech's mice are slightly higher than their displayed dpi, and Zowie mice are usually under.


----------



## frunction

I found the Rival 300 too thin up front. Does the 310 feel about the same to you where the fingers go?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I found the Rival 300 too thin up front. Does the 310 feel about the same to you where the fingers go?


Yes. Less space since it's shorter now as well.


----------



## sk1p




----------



## sk1p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freshest*
> 
> I think there's a higher chance you're experiencing the dpi differences between mice. IIRC Logitech's mice are slightly higher than their displayed dpi, and Zowie mice are usually under.


I got used to Kone-Pure with the same settings: 400 dpi(may be was a little difference, but I got used), 500hz, 3.1 sens but my aim was worse, I can not do so good deagle shots with Kone-Pure ( but shape is great and after that I started again play with g403 and form was uncomfortable already but my aim better with g403)) Now wanna try some of 310.


----------



## SuSybeaSt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> You mean this?
> 
> 
> It appears to sport the reliable but dated Avago 3310 sensor. Looks like a Rival 300 to me. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Plus I never go with what "the pros use". They're good at what they do because they practice, practice, practice and often times live, breath, smell, eat CS:GO like it's a full-time job. I'm lucky if I even have enough time to play a 2 or 3 matches tops per day.


Yeah I know that case in practice but I think first of all about usability. If many pros use it then maybe its not so bad?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk1p*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Freshest*
> 
> I think there's a higher chance you're experiencing the dpi differences between mice. IIRC Logitech's mice are slightly higher than their displayed dpi, and Zowie mice are usually under.
> 
> 
> 
> I got used to Kone-Pure with the same settings: 400 dpi(may be was a little difference, but I got used), 500hz, 3.1 sens but my aim was worse, I can not do so good deagle shots with Kone-Pure ( but shape is great and after that I started again play with g403 and form was uncomfortable already but my aim better with g403)) Now wanna try some of 310.
Click to expand...

I have Kone pure owl, sensei 310, logitech gpro and G403.
Notice no difference really regards to sensor.

310 feels slower, but that is mainly because the feet are garbage compared to hyperglide and corepad.

Regard to those 4 I play the best with Kone Pure because the size and shape fit me good, had no issues with the sensor at all in any of the 4.


----------



## pez

Ended up trying the grip stuff on the DA:E. Will try it on the Sensei if it proves any good.


----------



## b0z0

Did you remove the side rubber grips? Or put it on top of them


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Did you remove the side rubber grips? Or put it on top of them


The stock grips come pretty flush with the shell on the DA:E so I put them on top. I removed them to make the template to cut, but the material isn't quite thick enough that I would want to only use it. Unfortunately that becomes an issues for the Sensei because the grips bulge a bit more. I might just do a single flat strip under the side buttons for it.

EDIT:

The grip is actually doing a really good job for me on the DA:E. I'll try and do a makeshift template as I'd rather not tear these side grips off just yet. I think for the Sensei I'll just need a pretty standard rectangular strip.


----------



## sk1p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I have Kone pure owl, sensei 310, logitech gpro and G403.
> Notice no difference really regards to sensor.
> 
> 310 feels slower, but that is mainly because the feet are garbage compared to hyperglide and corepad.
> 
> Regard to those 4 I play the best with Kone Pure because the size and shape fit me good, had no issues with the sensor at all in any of the 4.


Ok, thank you! Then better I will stop my tests and stay with g403 because everything it's good actually, but Idk why I can not play so good with Kone Pure Owl-eye.


----------



## frunction

I got a Rival 310 just to try it and it feels fine, but for some reason my hand starts tingling like it's going to go numb when I use it. Tried it twice and same thing after 30mins. I don't know if it's the squarish back or what, but guess it's not good for my health.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I got a Rival 310 just to try it and it feels fine, but for some reason my hand starts tingling like it's going to go numb when I use it. Tried it twice and same thing after 30mins. I don't know if it's the squarish back or what, but guess it's not good for my health.


What in the world


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I got a Rival 310 just to try it and it feels fine, but for some reason my hand starts tingling like it's going to go numb when I use it. Tried it twice and same thing after 30mins. I don't know if it's the squarish back or what, but guess it's not good for my health.


I had this too, it's the combination of the bigger butt combined with the sharp ridge, it causes strain over time in between 2 finger bones and that might be causing your hand to go somewhat numb over time.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/lightbox/post/26277015/id/3096263/user/258530
http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/lightbox/post/26285211/id/3099135/user/258530
http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/lightbox/post/26292018/id/3101176/user/258530


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> I had this too, it's the combination of the bigger butt combined with the sharp ridge, it causes strain over time in between 2 finger bones and that might be causing your hand to go somewhat numb over time.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/lightbox/post/26277015/id/3096263/user/258530
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/lightbox/post/26285211/id/3099135/user/258530
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/lightbox/post/26292018/id/3101176/user/258530


I think the pain I've experienced using the G303 is similar only that mouse is tiny compared to the Sensei 310. The G303 was so light and pretty easy to flick and aim with that it was hard to stop using despite the pain it caused my wrist.


----------



## CorruptBE

I had the exact same problem with the G303 due to the sharpness of the shape in the back half. I actually thought the front half was great. All they had to do was make a much more smoothed out back half.

I think what's happening is that it's putting pressure on some nerves that sit in the tissue between those finger bones and after 30 minutes to an hour, soreness or numbness kicks in.

Doesn't happen to everyone, but people with slightly smaller hands and a more vice like grip will probably suffer more from this.


----------



## pez

Grip on this is now much more confidence inspiring. I'll probably try to cut a better looking piece once I determine if I want to even use this as my main mouse for some time. I'll take off the grips for a better template. But yeah...this feels really good and much better than the stock grips, TBH.


----------



## lerrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Grip on this is now much more confidence inspiring. I'll probably try to cut a better looking piece once I determine if I want to even use this as my main mouse for some time. I'll take off the grips for a better template. But yeah...this feels really good and much better than the stock grips, TBH.


What grip is it?


----------



## Randallel

It's gun tape I believe.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> I had this too, it's the combination of the bigger butt combined with the sharp ridge, it causes strain over time in between 2 finger bones and that might be causing your hand to go somewhat numb over time.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/lightbox/post/26277015/id/3096263/user/258530
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/lightbox/post/26285211/id/3099135/user/258530
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1633640/lightbox/post/26292018/id/3101176/user/258530


Are you guys sure it's not simply due to your hands getting slightly moist, causing terrible slippery grips and the mouse to slide out of your hand? That was the case for me, which forced me to grip the mouse more tightly or even different after 15-30 minutes. Being forced to a suboptimal grip can also cause pain. Replacing the side grips with tennis grips is what did it for me, mouse feels great after, a light and in control grip, no force needed and no strain even after 2-3 hours.


----------



## Avalar

In case you guys were wondering.



They finally responded to my email lol.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> In case you guys were wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> They finally responded to my email lol.


Well on the bright side, at least it didn't take them a month


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Well on the bright side, at least it didn't take them a month


Yeah lol. I messaged Hyperglide even sooner. They haven't responded. :/


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Yeah lol. I messaged Hyperglide even sooner. They haven't responded. :/


I think hyperglide has less staff or something, is there any reason why companies that make mice don't just use similar materials/round out the edges? I think razer has actually been making decent skates for their mice -- the steelseries skates weren't half bad either and the roccat ones were ok too


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Yeah lol. I messaged Hyperglide even sooner. They haven't responded. :/


What address did you use? I contacted them using the hyperglide-at-gmail-com address ~6 months ago and have gotten swift replies to my mails.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> What address did you use? I contacted them using the hyperglide-at-gmail-com address ~6 months ago and have gotten swift replies to my mails.


Around then was about when they were doing that giveaway for ZA13 mouse feet, too.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lerrk*
> 
> What grip is it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randallel*
> 
> It's gun tape I believe.


Yep, this stuff specifically.

I have to say the grip is working wonders on both the DA:E and the Sensei. There's something about the Sensei (along with the ever so slight lateral button movement I've seemed to acquire) that I makes me unable to confidently aim with this mouse. I think like others have stated, it's the wide backend of the mouse. I guess I'll be trying out the Rival 110 very soon.

But I will say if the grips are the only thing that are hindering your love for this mouse, that's the best $10 I've spent in a while on a 'mouse-related' purchase lol.


----------



## PedMar

Anyone have acceleration? Check my video its an iCloud attachment cause its 40mb

https://www.icloud.com/attachment/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fcvws.icloud-content.com%2FB%2FAW2PG7TkBsDa4gnnkeJ_LG8gblnjASDGDBNSIspsRtXbhQpQtyHwE1lB%2F%24%7Bf%7D%3Fo%3DAsj5ldyUVDvjyO2ey7MLDbekenP-Lwf_sAChG13BDcjL%26v%3D1%26x%3D3%26a%3DBYMK978_T7B3A6AKPwEA_wHIAP9mwmii%26e%3D1510193238%26k%3D%24%7Buk%7D%26fl%3D%26r%3D4129D240-463A-4954-A3AD-6B68473858B7-1%26ckc%3Dcom.apple.largeattachment%26ckz%3D4399BD72-D10E-4FE3-BFC6-828ED3518136%26p%3D12%26s%3DPk2cEUhZSLksNenbDxHbPGRltuQ&uk=3vHb_FV-n4rudvD9TbufpQ&f=IMG_3597.MOV&sz=41734713


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Well on the bright side, at least it didn't take them a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lol. I messaged Hyperglide even sooner. They haven't responded. :/
Click to expand...

Hyperglide are like dead.
Stil have the ZA13 on their frontpage.
The mouse after that was supposed to be logitech G403, then FM maybe.
Not a single word about G403 for what 6 months now


----------



## pez

Hyperglides for the G Pro are on Amazon, but I think that might be the newest mouse they've done?


----------



## PedMar

Guys, what the hell?

https://imgur.com/a/Zhfjo

With my rival 310 Windows 10 Pro


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hyperglides for the G Pro are on Amazon, but I think that might be the newest mouse they've done?


ZA13 are their latest, G pro was before that.

G403 was after ZA13, but its been months and they have not updated their website once


----------



## Straszy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> Guys, what the hell?
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/Zhfjo
> 
> With my rival 310 Windows 10 Pro


m_rawinput 0 on creators update is broken with slow movements.


----------



## Avalar

Dank


----------



## danieldnl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> Guys, what the hell?
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/Zhfjo
> 
> With my rival 310 Windows 10 Pro


rawinput 1 or 0 ?


----------



## Wepeel

What can you use to replace the side grips and still retain the same thickness?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> What can you use to replace the side grips and still retain the same thickness?


Several strips of tape?


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> What can you use to replace the side grips and still retain the same thickness?


Either tape as mentioned above or some other type of sports or gun grip. Since there's so many types available, also very dependant of your country, you'd really have to check it out for yourself. I used sports grip which was 3mm but it sticks out a little bit, on the other hand the material can be pressed in a little bit (I like that for extra grip) so it also depends on the material you'd want to use. If it doesn't compress as much, from the top of my head, you'd be looking at 2-2,5mm thickness but would have to check and measure to be sure.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Are you guys sure it's not simply due to your hands getting slightly moist, causing terrible slippery grips and the mouse to slide out of your hand? That was the case for me, which forced me to grip the mouse more tightly or even different after 15-30 minutes. Being forced to a suboptimal grip can also cause pain. Replacing the side grips with tennis grips is what did it for me, mouse feels great after, a light and in control grip, no force needed and no strain even after 2-3 hours.


Nope, I actually have relatively dry hands. In fact, when I was younger and did a lot of LAN's I brought tissues to clean my mouse of moist, etc for when other people touched it, I was that OCD about moist and a slippery grip.

It's just the combination of certain grip styles and hand sizes I think. But overall I just think sharp ridges are bad. If you have a quarter of a circle, completely smooth, it can accommodate every size and grip because people have a full 45° part of a circle they can place their hands at.

With ridges however you exclude certain grips, you force people into a specific direction, anything that doesn't fit within a specific few grip styles will eventually suffer from pain or will just simply not have a good grip/lack of control over the mouse.

So with that logic in mind, I think sharp ridges are just bad in general, regardless of being an ambi mouse or not, a smoothed out shape will accommodate a lot more grip styles.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Nope, I actually have relatively dry hands. In fact, when I was younger and did a lot of LAN's I brought tissues to clean my mouse of moist, etc for when other people touched it, I was that OCD about moist and a slippery grip.
> 
> It's just the combination of certain grip styles and hand sizes I think. But overall I just think sharp ridges are bad. If you have a quarter of a circle, completely smooth, it can accommodate every size and grip because people have a full 45° part of a circle they can place their hands at.
> 
> With ridges however you exclude certain grips, you force people into a specific direction, anything that doesn't fit within a specific few grip styles will eventually suffer from pain or will just simply not have a good grip/lack of control over the mouse.
> 
> So with that logic in mind, I think sharp ridges are just bad in general, regardless of being an ambi mouse or not, a smoothed out shape will accommodate a lot more grip styles.


Yeah can agree it's not the safest design, guess I'm just lucky that it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Argowashi

Feels like I'm one of the few people where the grips don't feel slippery at all regardless of whether you have dry or sweaty hands.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Feels like I'm one of the few people where the grips don't feel slippery at all regardless of whether you have dry or sweaty hands.


Weird. With very dry hands the grips are fine, but as soon as my hands get only slightly moisty (I really don't even sweat that much) then I couldn't handle the mouse at all (both Rival and Sensei 310). I could literally pick up the Rival and feel and see it slipping through my hands to the point it will fall on the mousepad. Anyways, still a great mouse, liking it alot with replaced grips


----------



## vf-

How are people getting sweaty hands? Summer thing?


----------



## CorruptBE

Natural reasons (more moist production). Or sometimes influence from their jobs. Someone working with specific products could end up with different moisture levels on their hands as well. Back when I was a student I had a summer job where I dealt a lot with paint thinner and stuff like that, my hands were dry as chalk back then.


----------



## pindle

Even in winter I usually don't have cold hands, and when I've held a mouse I see a small patch of vapor on some of the spots where I held it. Kinda like when you breathe against glass when it's cold outside, and see some vapor on it. It disappears quickly when I release my hand, but still, that means there's some moist there









And as CorruptBE mentioned I have an office job so my hands don't really wear and get dry. Also depends on the plastic type I guess, it happends more for me on the Rival and G403 compared to e.g. the Venator or Ventus X.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Natural reasons (more moist production). Or sometimes influence from their jobs. Someone working with specific products could end up with different moisture levels on their hands as well. Back when I was a student I had a summer job where I dealt a lot with paint thinner and stuff like that, my hands were dry as chalk back then.


Interesting. I never get these issues unless it is quite a hot summer in the UK which is rare at times. My mouse/hands are dry any other time. Which I'm thankful as that moisture on the mouse shell isn't a nice feeling.


----------



## Nivity

The only way I personally sweat on my hands is if I use a glossy mouse, for some reason my hands start to sweat on that glossy crap







I guess it builds more heat.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> How are people getting sweaty hands? Summer thing?


Some people sweat more some less. A stress thing too.


----------



## solz

I have tried 3 different copys of the Rival 310 from different shops and they all had the M1 button slide from left to right, are there any good copy's out there?


----------



## Wepeel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> I have tried 3 different copys of the Rival 310 from different shops and they all had the M1 button slide from left to right, are there any good copy's out there?


I think they all do that.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> I think they all do that.


Mine did, too. Not a problem for me, though. Who pushes the buttons sideways..?


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Mine did, too. Not a problem for me, though. Who pushes the buttons sideways..?


Too lazy to search but heard someone say on these forums that's due to the design with the buttons being separate from the shell. Wouldn't go as far as to say that myself but all mice I've owned with separate buttons (at least 6) had this more or less.

No problem for me at all though, can only imagine it being a problem if you would actually click one button under another, which I doubt is ever possible with normal use.


----------



## pez

The lateral movement on M1 exists on my Sensei 310, too. It's not as apparent as something like the Lancehead TE, but it happens and is super noticeable if you're a low sensitivity player that holds down and moves mouse buttons. I can replicate and notice lateral button movement the most when playing something like Hanzo in Overwatch.

However, I think Razer and SS have no excuse when Logitech is able to do it with no issues across the G502, G403 and G Pro.


----------



## Avalar

Got my replacement Sensei 310 today. Replaced the feet and the cord; it's heaven.









Something different about this one in comparison to my last one; M1, M2, and M3 are a little firmer. I had said previously that the main buttons were just like the ones on my G303, but that is no longer the case. M1 and M2 on my Sensei 310 feel like M1 and M2 on my G900, and M3 is still _waaay_ easier to push than Logitech's scroll clicks on their latest mice. So overall, exceptional buttons.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The lateral movement on M1 exists on my Sensei 310, too. It's not as apparent as something like the Lancehead TE, but it happens and is super noticeable if you're a low sensitivity player that holds down and moves mouse buttons. I can replicate and notice lateral button movement the most when playing something like Hanzo in Overwatch.
> 
> However, I think Razer and SS have no excuse when Logitech is able to do it with no issues across the G502, G403 and G Pro.


^
This, it's quite annoying when you flick the mouse from left to right you feel the M1 button move under your finger.


----------



## pez

What makes it worse is I hold to ADS when using a character like Ana or Widowmaker, and the M2 on the Sensei 310 is perfect. Outside of the M1 lateral movement and the shape/size/grips just not working for me, the mouse is great. I'm currently awaiting my Rival 110 which pretty much remedies all of those quirks for me (yes, generally unless it's Logitech, I prefer unibody designs).


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Mine did, too. Not a problem for me, though. Who pushes the buttons sideways..?


It's not a matter of pushing the M1/M2 buttons sideways on purpose, it's when you tap the button multiple times for short controlled bursts where you feel the button actually give sideways each time that can often at times be distracting. It's an OCD thing for me to be honest. My issue with the Rival 310 was that it felt like a poor implementation of excellent Omron switches. They had this cheap thunk feeling to it when actuated. And the RMB was slimmer than the LMB which forced me to grip the mouse in a specific way that I wasn't used to.


----------



## pez

Indeed. It happens when putting slightly more pressure on the button, too. And while I could train myself not to do it...why would when it's not a problem on 99% of mouses out there?


----------



## Tzars

I love my SteelSeries Rival 310, however left click is a bit firmer than right click depending on where you click. My Deathadder had this issue, and I know that the non-symmetric shape of the mouse won't help.
But is this normal? Or should I return it for a new copy?
The side buttons are great btw


----------



## Venrar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tzars*
> 
> I love my SteelSeries Rival 310, however left click is a bit firmer than right click depending on where you click. My Deathadder had this issue, and I know that the non-symmetric shape of the mouse won't help.
> But is this normal? Or should I return it for a new copy?
> The side buttons are great btw


I have the opposite. Left click different than right. If you're an fps player you should swap with a moba player. We organize swap meets and have an underground economy to fix inconsistent build quality issues in major mouse manufacturers.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The lateral movement on M1 exists on my Sensei 310, too. It's not as apparent as something like the Lancehead TE, but it happens and is super noticeable if you're a low sensitivity player that holds down and moves mouse buttons. I can replicate and notice lateral button movement the most when playing something like Hanzo in Overwatch.
> 
> However, I think Razer and SS have no excuse when Logitech is able to do it with no issues across the G502, G403 and G Pro.


I agree, no issues on G403.
IE3.0 has wobbly, well all buttons


----------



## Argowashi

Well damn. Been playing a lot of mouse-heavy osu this last week and the left mouse button has started to wobble/wiggle sideways now and at the same time I can feel it being a lot mushier than the right click. Feels bad man.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Well damn. Been playing a lot of mouse-heavy osu this last week and the left mouse button has started to wobble/wiggle sideways now and at the same time I can feel it being a lot mushier than the right click. Feels bad man.


Osu is like the ultimate test for mice tbh. Wanna know if your mouse is defective and bound to break soon? Play a few hours of Osu. Two of the G403s I returned didn't make it. I didn't notice my first Sensei 310 was acting up until I played some Osu! with it. That moment when it's actually a better QC test than what all mouse companies are doing...


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Well damn. Been playing a lot of mouse-heavy osu this last week and the left mouse button has started to wobble/wiggle sideways now and at the same time I can feel it being a lot mushier than the right click. Feels bad man.
> 
> 
> 
> Osu is like the ultimate test for mice tbh. Wanna know if your mouse is defective and bound to break soon? Play a few hours of Osu. Two of the G403s I returned didn't make it. I didn't notice my first Sensei 310 was acting up until I played some Osu! with it. That moment when it's actually a better QC test than what all mouse companies are doing...
Click to expand...

LOL! So true though ain't it. Only thing I can do is bring out the old paracorded first batch G Pro with the light click "issue" (issue in quotation marks because I actually like my clicks light) until I find a replacement. Might try the new Intellimouse for fun


----------



## Azizzolo

My Rival 310 does that kind of problem too, but i don't really care as it doesn't bother me at all, i've got another problem tho, on the side buttons, they do a ''spring'' sound when you slighly click them, but again, not a huge problem to me, overall this mouse is pretty solid, and i really like the idea of the silicon side grips, has a really good feel to it and it won't wear at all, love it.


----------



## djriful

Hi guys, I just bought this *Sensei 310*... I quickly scroll through a few posts... are there real issues with it? Today I was in store for almost 30min deciding which mouse I should buy. I really like wireless but they are beyond too expensive in Canada. My Logitech G602 old mouse middle click and scroll are skippy and broken click for years. It comes to the point I need to replace it for my laptop.

I was deciding between Zowie ZA13, Sensei 310. Apparently, they have no stock on Logitech for G203. There is a G403 wired one. I wasn't sure if I should go for it since I heard many return.

I still have the old classis Sensei (silver) one, double click issue.


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Hi guys, I just bought this *Sensei 310*... I quickly scroll through a few posts... are there real issues with it? Today I was in store for almost 30min deciding which mouse I should buy. I really like wireless but they are beyond too expensive in Canada. My Logitech G602 old mouse middle click and scroll are skippy and broken click for years. It comes to the point I need to replace it for my laptop.
> 
> I was deciding between Zowie ZA13, Sensei 310. Apparently, they have no stock on Logitech for G203. There is a G403 wired one. I wasn't sure if I should go for it since I heard many return.
> 
> I still have the old classis Sensei (silver) one, double click issue.


Ive loved my ZA12 over the Rival 310 even after increasing sensitivity from 2.31 to 3.09 in CSGO.

I have not given my Rival 110 a try, I hate the mousefeet


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Hi guys, I just bought this *Sensei 310*... I quickly scroll through a few posts... are there real issues with it? Today I was in store for almost 30min deciding which mouse I should buy. I really like wireless but they are beyond too expensive in Canada. My Logitech G602 old mouse middle click and scroll are skippy and broken click for years. It comes to the point I need to replace it for my laptop.
> 
> I was deciding between Zowie ZA13, Sensei 310. Apparently, they have no stock on Logitech for G203. There is a G403 wired one. I wasn't sure if I should go for it since I heard many return.
> 
> I still have the old classis Sensei (silver) one, double click issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive loved my ZA12 over the Rival 310 even after increasing sensitivity from 2.31 to 3.09 in CSGO.
> 
> I have not given my Rival 110 a try, I hate the mousefeet
Click to expand...

As far I know there are no software for Zowie mouse, so to adjust the "DPI" basically the Windows Mouse Speed setting? Is there a button to set the DPI?


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> As far I know there are no software for Zowie mouse, so to adjust the "DPI" basically the Windows Mouse Speed setting? Is there a button to set the DPI?


There are 4 presets under the mouse you can switch between by just pressing it.

400/800/1600/3200 DPI

Yes, there is no software.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> As far I know there are no software for Zowie mouse, so to adjust the "DPI" basically the Windows Mouse Speed setting? Is there a button to set the DPI?
> 
> 
> 
> There are 4 presets under the mouse you can switch between by just pressing it.
> 
> 400/800/1600/3200 DPI
> 
> Yes, there is no software.
Click to expand...

The primary reason I went directly to Steelseries because I heard Zowie doesn't work well on white surface. For Logitech, I really don't like the hard braided cables. Too stiff to twist move around, the Sensei 301 is rubbery soft, I know it doesn't have the braided protection but I really don't want the mouse to move from the cable pressures.


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The primary reason I went directly to Steelseries because I heard Zowie doesn't work well on white surface. For Logitech, I really don't like the hard braided cables. Too stiff to twist move around, the Sensei 301 is rubbery soft, I know it doesn't have the braided protection but I really don't want the mouse to move from the cable pressures.


What kind of mousepad do you have?

Both zowie (EC2A and ZA12) works flawless on my pad.




Rival 310 and 110 does as well


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The primary reason I went directly to Steelseries because I heard Zowie doesn't work well on white surface. For Logitech, I really don't like the hard braided cables. Too stiff to twist move around, the Sensei 301 is rubbery soft, I know it doesn't have the braided protection but I really don't want the mouse to move from the cable pressures.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of mousepad do you have?
> 
> Both zowie (EC2A and ZA12) works flawless on my pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rival 310 and 110 does as well
Click to expand...

Interesting, I meant if play on a desk white surface without mousepad. Right now I also just bought the Steelseries QCK Mini. I am still debating between Sensei 310 and Zowie ZA13. Zowie advantage no need software.


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Interesting, I meant if play on a desk white surface without mousepad. Right now I also just bought the Steelseries QCK Mini. I am still debating between Sensei 310 and Zowie ZA13. Zowie advantage no need software.


Please use a mousepad, lol.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Interesting, I meant if play on a desk white surface without mousepad. Right now I also just bought the Steelseries QCK Mini. I am still debating between Sensei 310 and Zowie ZA13. Zowie advantage no need software.
> 
> 
> 
> Please use a mousepad, lol.
Click to expand...

I agree, without it. It will destroy the glider pads.


----------



## djriful

I might return this one and get the Rival 310, right hand one. I don't think my hand can handle the ambidextrous design.

Especially those 2 buttons on my pinky... I had to disable them.


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I might return this one and get the Rival 310, right hand one. I don't think my hand can handle the ambidextrous design.
> 
> Especially those 2 buttons on my pinky... I had to disable them.


Or an ec2a







I didnt like the rival 310 bump. I have small hands tho (17cm)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I might return this one and get the Rival 310, right hand one. I don't think my hand can handle the ambidextrous design.
> 
> Especially those 2 buttons on my pinky... I had to disable them.
> 
> 
> 
> Or an ec2a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt like the rival 310 bump. I have small hands tho (17cm)
Click to expand...

I think I need that bump since I am coming from Logitech G602. That is one hell comfy ergonomic mouse. I find Sensei 310 and my old Sensei (silver) is too flat.


----------



## Pendulum

I'm fairly tempted to purchase a Rival 110, I really like the Sensei 310 for the separated mouse buttons but I've been reading it's similar size to a G403 which was a bit too tall for my finger tip / claw grip. I loved it, but it was uncomfortable.

I like my FK2 shape but would like something slightly larger with lighter clicks. My work mouse is terrible and coming home to a mouse with even stiffer buttons isn't desirable.
Maybe a new FK? People complain about the coating / reliability but it's been perfect for the last 3 years for me.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> I'm fairly tempted to purchase a Rival 110, I really like the Sensei 310 for the separated mouse buttons but I've been reading it's similar size to a G403 which was a bit too tall for my finger tip / claw grip. I loved it, but it was uncomfortable.
> 
> I like my FK2 shape but would like something slightly larger with lighter clicks. My work mouse is terrible and coming home to a mouse with even stiffer buttons isn't desirable.
> Maybe a new FK? People complain about the coating / reliability but it's been perfect for the last 3 years for me.


I've been reading shoes size 10 will fit me, but actually 11 when I tried it.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I've been reading shoes size 10 will fit me, but actually 11 when I tried it.


+1 an i don't even know why. Lol


----------



## TurricanM3

Got my second R310. Experiencing double clicks the last days. Its barely 5 weeks old.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I've been reading shoes size 10 will fit me, but actually 11 when I tried it.










.....









I'm thinking I'll just buy both and return whichever one I don't like.


----------



## Wepeel

I just got a replacement Rival 310 and just like my first one the left button is a bit loose vertically and m4 is also loose and rattles when let go after clicking.


----------



## TurricanM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> I just got a replacement Rival 310 and just like my first one the left button is a bit loose vertically


Unfortunately this is normal by design.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> I just got a replacement Rival 310 and just like my first one the left button is a bit loose vertically and m4 is also loose and rattles when let go after clicking.


That's normal... or open it put a piece of paper between the board and the base. I wouldn't bother RMA.


----------



## djadityaR

is there any preset steel series with disco light mode?


----------



## Stormfirebird

"Multi Color Breathe" could do that.


----------



## PounceAlot

Question about the size of Rival 310: I got small hands 17.5cm by 9cm and I find Deathadder and original Rival too big. Zowie EC-2 suits me perfectly. On SS site it states to be 127.6mm long but iirc Rival is quite elongated so it should be better for me than let's say DA or EC-1. Or is it still quite medium sized rather than small?


----------



## pez

The rear right of the mouse is what makes it what I'd call a medium or even med-large sized mouse. Otherwise, its' a pretty reasonable size.


----------



## yamadax

sensei310 rival310

1000hz 800cpi

sensei310 seems that smoothing like 3310 sensor is applied


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PounceAlot*
> 
> Question about the size of Rival 310: I got small hands 17.5cm by 9cm and I find Deathadder and original Rival too big. Zowie EC-2 suits me perfectly. On SS site it states to be 127.6mm long but iirc Rival is quite elongated so it should be better for me than let's say DA or EC-1. Or is it still quite medium sized rather than small?


I was able to get used to the rear with 17cms hand and frag with it but after using the ZA12 Ive been more consistent and I cant use the rival 310 anymore.


----------



## halflife

I need a help from ss rival owners, the thing is I want to buy 310 or 110 but didn't decide which one yet. I mostly use fingertip grip, lets say 90% of time and other 10% claw grip. Also I have pretty big hands. What do u guys think which one of these 2 would be better for me?

As I can see from its shape, 110 is generally better for fingertip/claw grip but it seems small and 1 cm shorter than 310 (and I have big hands







).

Anyone have 310 and using same (fingertip) grip? How does it feel?


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halflife*
> 
> I need a help from ss rival owners, the thing is I want to buy 310 or 110 but didn't decide which one yet. I mostly use fingertip grip, lets say 90% of time and other 10% claw grip. Also I have pretty big hands. What do u guys think which one of these 2 would be better for me?
> 
> As I can see from its shape, 110 is generally better for fingertip/claw grip but it seems small and 1 cm shorter than 310 (and I have big hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Anyone have 310 and using same (fingertip) grip? How does it feel?


I did finger tip it and my hands took its time to adjust 17cms to the 310. I own both and I really dislike the 110 because of the LoD,bad buttons and mouse feet

I'd recommend the 310


----------



## halflife

Okay, I'll go for 310.


----------



## Nivity

I mean 310 is better in every spec so to say.
But for me with 19.5x10cm hands it is way to big, it is way to fat, and it is heavy.
This goes for both the Sensei and Rival.
Original Rival was also thinner which made it easier for me to grip, even if it was and still is too long.
My 310 is in the graveyard, unusable for me.


----------



## halflife

I have 20cm hands, and mouse Roccat Kone XTD which was pretty comfortable for me. Now I see that 310 is shorter for 0.3cm than this XTD and also lighter for almost 30g ! So I hope it won't get any worse than now..


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halflife*
> 
> I have 20cm hands, and mouse Roccat Kone XTD which was pretty comfortable for me. Now I see that 310 is shorter for 0.3cm than this XTD and also lighter for almost 30g ! So I hope it won't get any worse than now..


For fingertip this one should fit you great as front is thin, back is fat but your hand is big enough.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> My 310 is in the graveyard, unusable for me.


Same. After the LMB started rattling and getting a mushy feeling I can no longer use it properly. I still take it out of my drawer though to touch it sometimes. The shape is just so freaking good.


----------



## 0verpowered

RIght out of the box, the LMB on my Sensei 310 feels like it was a bit loose, the click sounded "off", not sure how to describe it -- it didn't sit quite right. Seems to be a bit better after using it, the QC is definitely lacking on this one. Clicks on Gpro/303 are def crisper.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0verpowered*
> 
> RIght out of the box, the LMB on my Sensei 310 feels like it was a bit loose, the click sounded "off", not sure how to describe it -- it didn't sit quite right. Seems to be a bit better after using it, the QC is definitely lacking on this one. Clicks on Gpro/303 are def crisper.


Fixed mine, I open it and retight the screws in the process getting CeeSa paracord cable.


----------



## cr0wnest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Any news on feet for the Sensei 310? HotlineGames' Competition feet are 2 slow 4 me, and they should have kept producing the Performance ones. :/


Funny, the competition feet feels a lot slipperier on all my mice, including the Rival 310. The stock feet have more friction and control. And I realised Hotline Games stopped making the performance feet for all the newer mice as well, including Sensei 310, DA: Elite and Lancehead. What a shame.


----------



## NovaGOD

Try corepads they are much better imo, i never liked any of the hotline skates.


----------



## cr0wnest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Fixed mine, I open it and retight the screws in the process getting CeeSa paracord cable.


Might want to do the same on mine. Which part in particular did you tighten?


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr0wnest*
> 
> Funny, the competition feet feels a lot slipperier on all my mice, including the Rival 310. The stock feet have more friction and control. And I realised Hotline Games stopped making the performance feet for all the newer mice as well, including Sensei 310, DA: Elite and Lancehead. What a shame.


Funny indeed as in seeing the views people feel on skates. I personally don't like slippier feet as it makes me feel like the mouse is floaty. I like the friction control. Same reason I went with the Razer Control weave pad. I like the feeling something slows it down rather than it running off being too loose and twitchy.


----------



## Zwiebi

You do know, that with Razer the Control pad is the slippery, low friction one, and the Speed is the slower one? I made the same mistake buying the Control one, expecting a QcK like pad.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zwiebi*
> 
> You do know, that with Razer the Control pad is the slippery, low friction one, and the Speed is the slower one? I made the same mistake buying the Control one, expecting a QcK like pad.


You're talking about the old, green pair. They've since revised both so that it's actually correct.


----------



## Zwiebi

Ah, thanks, that's good to know. No idea why they messed it up in the first place for multiple generations. I was talking about the old-old black one. Time flies...


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> You're talking about the old, green pair. They've since revised both so that it's actually correct.


According to Razers website, its still the same. Speed is smooth surface and control is hole surface.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> According to Razers website, its still the same. Speed is smooth surface and control is hole surface.


Yeah, the mat looks and feels like kevlar with all the holes.


----------



## TurricanM3

Refunded my second Rival 310. Very dissapointed about the quality. Going back to Logi.


----------



## nodicaL

I've been using the Rival 310 for about 2 weeks now, and it's one of the best mice I've ever used.

The shape is definitely the best in the ergo category that I've tried so far. (All of the popular mice minus Zowie EC)

I don't have any quality control problems that others have been experiencing, minus a slight rattle of the DPI button when I shake it vigorously.
Even when shaking it like that, I have to have my ears right next to it to hear, and I am not able to feel the rattle when playing.

Buttons have an even feel, but sound ever slightly different.
I've never had mice that sounded the same on both sides.

I like to place my thumb on the bottom of the mouse, so I have to roll it up when I want to melee, which is a nitpick.

My aim has improved compared to my G Pro, which was my best performer before.
However, I never liked the shape and have been looking for a replacement.

R310 has allowed me to increase my sensitivity from 28/360 to 25.5/360 without a loss in accuracy.

Conclusion:
If you can find a Rival 310 without QC problems, you'll be very happy with it.

Sorry in advance, I wasn't able to test the mouse in Quake with rocket jumps or sniper tests. However, I am a fairly good hitscan main in OW if that means anything.


----------



## TurricanM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> Conclusion:
> If you can find a Rival 310 without QC problems, you'll be very happy with it.


There is none. It depends on the quality-demanding of each user. Every R310 has loose buttons by design for example and they feel weird after some time.


----------



## nodicaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> There is none. It depends on the quality-demanding of each user. Every R310 has loose buttons by design for example and they feel weird after some time.


Lets not throw the baby out with the bath water.
OCN has a well deserved reputation of being overly neurotic about the tiniest of imperfections in their mice.

There always have been people here who bring up their problems and make it out to be the only truth.

I've had mice that the majority have said there are QC problems, whereas I've had none of them.
Happened multiple times.

Many people voice negatives more than the positive.
I usually only post about a mouse if I like it and think others could as well.
For the most part, I don't post anything if I dislike a mouse.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> There is none. It depends on the quality-demanding of each user. Every R310 has loose buttons by design for example and they feel weird after some time.


You are correct, they are loose by design and they seem to get worse after using the mouse extensively, however you can fix them fairly easy by putting foam tape/electric tape below the buttons. It's just difficult to find the exact amount of height so they don't become super stiff to press and it's not the most robust solution anyway.

Shame because it's one of the best shapes ever it has a good rubber cable and the sensor is also great.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> Lets not throw the baby out with the bath water.
> OCN has a well deserved reputation of being overly neurotic about the tiniest of imperfections in their mice.
> 
> There always have been people here who bring up their problems and make it out to be the only truth.
> 
> I've had mice that the majority have said there are QC problems, whereas I've had none of them.
> Happened multiple times.
> 
> Many people voice negatives more than the positive.
> I usually only post about a mouse if I like it and think others could as well.
> For the most part, I don't post anything if I dislike a mouse.


Then be happy for your copy and happy fragging!


----------



## TurricanM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> You are correct, they are loose by design and they seem to get worse after using the mouse extensively, however you can fix them fairly easy by putting foam tape/electric tape below the buttons. It's just difficult to find the exact amount of height so they don't become super stiff to press and it's not the most robust solution anyway.
> 
> Shame because it's one of the best shapes ever it has a good rubber cable and the sensor is also great.


I modded my first one. This mod does not last very long and only fixes the sound/pretravel, the loose feeling still persists.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> I've been using the Rival 310 for about 2 weeks now, and it's one of the best mice I've ever used.
> 
> The shape is definitely the best in the ergo category that I've tried so far. (All of the popular mice minus Zowie EC)
> 
> I don't have any quality control problems that others have been experiencing, minus a slight rattle of the DPI button when I shake it vigorously.
> Even when shaking it like that, I have to have my ears right next to it to hear, and I am not able to feel the rattle when playing.
> 
> Buttons have an even feel, but sound ever slightly different.
> I've never had mice that sounded the same on both sides.
> 
> I like to place my thumb on the bottom of the mouse, so I have to roll it up when I want to melee, which is a nitpick.
> 
> My aim has improved compared to my G Pro, which was my best performer before.
> However, I never liked the shape and have been looking for a replacement.
> 
> R310 has allowed me to increase my sensitivity from 28/360 to 25.5/360 without a loss in accuracy.
> 
> Conclusion:
> If you can find a Rival 310 without QC problems, you'll be very happy with it.
> 
> Sorry in advance, I wasn't able to test the mouse in Quake with rocket jumps or sniper tests. However, I am a fairly good hitscan main in OW if that means anything.


I'm actually about to order the Rival 310 to replace the Razer Lancehead. I'm finding I get finger cramp with the Lancehead TE. Lovely mouse though to aim with but this cramp kills me.


----------



## cr0wnest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> I personally don't like slippier feet as it makes me feel like the mouse is floaty. I like the friction control. Same reason I went with the Razer Control weave pad. I like the feeling something slows it down rather than it running off being too loose and twitchy.


Same here, even on a G-SR the competition feet feel a little too silky. And I'm sure we all know how high friction the G-SR is. I tested the Sensei 310 (Which still has stock feet) on the G-SR in Overwatch and I can indeed feel just how well controlled it is over the hotline competition feet. I kinda regret swapping the stock feet out on my Rival 310 now since I threw the stock ones away


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> There is none. It depends on the quality-demanding of each user. Every R310 has loose buttons by design for example and they feel weird after some time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> Lets not throw the baby out with the bath water.
> OCN has a well deserved reputation of being overly neurotic about the tiniest of imperfections in their mice.
> 
> There always have been people here who bring up their problems and make it out to be the only truth.
> 
> I've had mice that the majority have said there are QC problems, whereas I've had none of them.
> Happened multiple times.
> 
> Many people voice negatives more than the positive.
> I usually only post about a mouse if I like it and think others could as well.
> For the most part, I don't post anything if I dislike a mouse.


No issues with my Rival 310 either. My Sensei 310 on the other hand....that M1 button got loose within the first 10 hours.


----------



## TurricanM3

No issues - you just don't (want to) notice issues.


----------



## pez

I don't post to make stuff up and I use plenty of mice to not have a reason to make excuses for it. I have no rattles, no excessive play, no sproingy side buttons, and even the feet are consistent with past SS mice I've had. If it makes you feel better to think otherwise, though.....whatever helps you sleep at night







.


----------



## Avalar

My Sensei 310 had no problems either, until it started double-clicking. :/ Then I got another one, and all was well again.


----------



## zenny9

,


----------



## vf-

Damn, this Rival 310 fits like a glove. So light compared to the Razer Lancehead TE and Copperhead, yet I thought the Copperhead was once light.









Lovely feel of the aim or it is just in fact the lighter feel? I love how snug it feels compared to the Lancehead TE. Wasn't feeling cramp on the right side of my fingers. Seems the Lancehead TE is too low for me. Nice length wise. Maybe even a bit too narrow.

Absolutely loving the tracking in CS:GO, Quake 3/Live and Champions.

Boxed up for Christmas.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Damn, this Rival 310 fits like a glove. So light compared to the Razer Lancehead TE and Copperhead, yet I thought the Copperhead was once light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely feel of the aim or it is just in fact the lighter feel? I love how snug it feels compared to the Lancehead TE. Wasn't feeling cramp on the right side of my fingers. Seems the Lancehead TE is too low for me. Nice length wise. Maybe even a bit too narrow.
> 
> Absolutely loving the tracking in CS:GO, Quake 3/Live and Champions.
> 
> Boxed up for Christmas.


Funny, I just bought the Rival and took it back next day because it was way too big for me. I use claw/ fingertip so it was just impossible for fingertip use. I bought the Lancehead instead and it felt like a brick. Luckily, the left button had this weird double click thing going on (it didn't register twice but you could press it down normally, then press a bit harder and it would crunch!) so I returned it and now have another G Pro because there was nothing else there I wanted!

I had to turn my sensitivity down when going back to the G Pro because it's so much lighter and my aim was just all over the place.

I'm not boxing mine for Christmas...that's crazy talk! I'll just get another one or two for Christmas


----------



## vf-

I sometimes wonder what Razer was thinking with the Lancehead TE. It is only a little bit lighter than the Logitech G900 with a battery. How embarrassing.

It should be at least 90g since the mouse is so small.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> I sometimes wonder what Razer was thinking with the Lancehead TE. It is only a little bit lighter than the Logitech G900 with a battery. How embarrassing.
> 
> It should be at least 90g since the mouse is so small.


I briefly I owned the Lancehead TE and is penned as 104g on Razer's website - HOWEVER - it feels as heavy as a brick. And those mushy side buttons on it make Zowie's EC2-A's side buttons seem glorious. All the Lancehead TE did was make me return it back to Best Buy and come running back to my DA. Lol


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> I sometimes wonder what Razer was thinking with the Lancehead TE. It is only a little bit lighter than the Logitech G900 with a battery. How embarrassing.
> 
> It should be at least 90g since the mouse is so small.


Indeed. It's a rather heavy mouse, and depending on how you grip it (because the shape doesn't really force a consistent grip for everyone) it can be unbalanced. My grip on it never gave me that gripe, but between the weight and the side grips....ding ding ding.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I briefly I owned the Lancehead TE and is penned as 104g on Razer's website - HOWEVER - it feels as heavy as a brick. And those mushy side buttons on it make Zowie's EC2-A's side buttons seem glorious. All the Lancehead TE did was make me return it back to Best Buy and come running back to my DA. Lol


It's a shame because no other Razer mouse I've used is really like that. The Basilisk is fine and the DA has always been pretty crisp in my experience...but jesus. I kinda agree with most that Razer needs to bring back a proper Copperhead or Diamondback.


----------



## vf-

@pez They’ve got some cheek to call it a Tournament Edition.


----------



## pez

The more insulting part is the Wireless version weighs less...but yes....'Tournament Edition'.


----------



## Azizzolo

''Wireless version'' aka version without a wire

It SHOULD weighs less than a wired.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azizzolo*
> 
> ''Wireless version'' aka version without a wire
> 
> It SHOULD weighs less than a wired.


If they are the same mouse and the only difference is that one contains a battery...I expect the one with a battery to be heavier (i.e. the wireless version). Case in point is the G403 and G403 wireless if you're having a hard time with that.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azizzolo*
> 
> ''Wireless version'' aka version without a wire
> 
> It SHOULD weighs less than a wired.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If they are the same mouse and the only difference is that one contains a battery...I expect the one with a battery to be heavier (i.e. the wireless version). Case in point is the G403 and G403 wireless if you're having a hard time with that.


Hmm, it says 111g on their website for the wireless. 104g for the TE. RocketJumpNinja's scales said it weighed 106g. On Razer's site it says the Deathadder Elite is 96g yet RJN's scales reported 98g so it appears his scales are reading 2g heavier on everything?

Still, 104g is ridiculous. I love the tracking and performance of the Lancehead TE. Have become accustomed to the shape. Hate the weight though.

The Rival 310 ticks every box though.

Wouldn't that be sweet if someone made the Lancehead TE from a 3D printer to make it lighter. Or even a titanium shaped shell. A project for kicks.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Hmm, it says 111g on their website for the wireless. 104g for the TE. RocketJumpNinja's scales said it weighed 106g. On Razer's site it says the Deathadder Elite is 96g yet RJN's scales reported 98g so it appears his scales are reading 2g heavier on everything?
> 
> Still, 104g is ridiculous. I love the tracking and performance of the Lancehead TE. Have become accustomed to the shape. Hate the weight though.
> 
> The Rival 310 ticks every box though.
> 
> Wouldn't that be sweet if someone made the Lancehead TE from a 3D printer to make it lighter. Or even a titanium shaped shell. A project for kicks.


The thing about the "104 grams" is that the way it's built makes it feel like a very heavy 104 grams. I have a G900 and that's a 107 grams but for some reason, the way it was built makes it a 'light' 107 grams. The Lancehead TE felt as heavy as a brick with some of the worst side buttons I've used since the EC2-A. All subjective of course


----------



## pez

Yeah the Lanchead seems to have a smaller footprint and just feels super dense. I'm all for Razer to start making other great mice besides the DA:E (and potentially the Basilisk).


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> The thing about the "104 grams" is that the way it's built makes it feel like a very heavy 104 grams. I have a G900 and that's a 107 grams but for some reason, the way it was built makes it a 'light' 107 grams. The Lancehead TE felt as heavy as a brick with some of the worst side buttons I've used since the EC2-A. All subjective of course


I tried a month ago taking the tiny feet off the Razer Copperhead and putting it on the Lancehead TE. It felt strangely lighter. So those big pads on todays mice adds a lot of drag.

Same feet. https://shop.cyes.nl/images/product_images/popup_images/hyperglides-v3-diamondback-0-79.jpg


----------



## discoprince

a little update on using the sensei 310 since launch.

its been my daily driver since it came out however upon liking the rubber grips at first i find that they pick up dead skin/dust over time. being the clean freak i am with my peripherals i am taking it to the air compressor every couple weeks to blow it out. i know there's some nasty gamers out there so if you're not into cleaning your stuff this might be something to consider.

i feel like the rubber on the grips and wheel would be better if they didn't have all of those recesses. im sure they'll come out with different versions of this mouse later on so hopefully they can address this. i think they could do some grippy plastic on the sides and keep the rubber on the wheel and be fine, maybe cut a little weight too.

also the recesses between the button pieces and shell can accumulate dust/debris and i notice the plastic around the mouse wheel does as well.

other than that the mouse has been performing and holding up to some pretty heavy gaming. haven't even thought about replacing it or switching to anything else in my 20+ mouse collection.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> a little update on using the sensei 310 since launch.
> 
> its been my daily driver since it came out however upon liking the rubber grips at first i find that they pick up dead skin/dust over time. being the clean freak i am with my peripherals i am taking it to the air compressor every couple weeks to blow it out. i know there's some nasty gamers out there so if you're not into cleaning your stuff this might be something to consider.
> 
> i feel like the rubber on the grips and wheel would be better if they didn't have all of those recesses. im sure they'll come out with different versions of this mouse later on so hopefully they can address this. i think they could do some grippy plastic on the sides and keep the rubber on the wheel and be fine, maybe cut a little weight too.
> 
> also the recesses between the button pieces and shell can accumulate dust/debris and i notice the plastic around the mouse wheel does as well.
> 
> other than that the mouse has been performing and holding up to some pretty heavy gaming. haven't even thought about replacing it or switching to anything else in my 20+ mouse collection.


Thanks for the update. It's always nice to see someone sticking to a mouse.

I'm gonna have to take a small drive since no stores around me have it such as best buy. Makes 0 sense.


----------



## VioleDota

I have been pondering on whether to buy the Rival 310, but my main issue is the clicks. How are the clicks on the Rival 310 compared to the G Pro?


----------



## pez

I considered the G Pro to be on the lighter, easier to spam side and these come fairly close. I would say a bit less crisp than the standard Logitech switch feel, but still very satisfying. I'm sure that's mostly thanks to the separated buttons.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VioleDota*
> 
> I have been pondering on whether to buy the Rival 310, but my main issue is the clicks. How are the clicks on the Rival 310 compared to the G Pro?


I've had 2 different G Pros where they had significantly different feelings to them, meaning, my 1st one had switches so light, I couldn't even rest my fingers on them without actuating anything. See below:


The 2nd copy I got to use had excellent clicks and then I found out how slippery this mouse was to grip (I have unusually dry hands when gaming making mice like this and Zowie mice a chore to grip). With segregated M1/M2 buttons, you'll have that "no 2 mice of the same model are the same" dilemma, especially with Logitech mice.

The upside is that the click latency for Logitech's mice are mainly the best in the business. Not that it matters though. I've used a Mionix Castor and its atrocious 15+ ms click latency and still played well in most games. Go figure.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VioleDota*
> 
> I have been pondering on whether to buy the Rival 310, but my main issue is the clicks. How are the clicks on the Rival 310 compared to the G Pro?


Loose and they have rattle/play on them depending on QC lottery, you can make them somewhat better using foam/electric tape mod but the trade-off is they'll become a little bit stiffer. Not comparable imo, g-pro has excellent clicks where the rival 310 is ranging from bad/unusable to mediocre according to people's comment here and from my personal experience(tried 3 different 310s).


----------



## Pa12a

I actually decided to give the Sensei a try and this will be my #1 so far. I'm someone who prefers wider mice so it was a no brainer to replace my FK1 with the Sensei. The sensor position is a tad lower but you get used to it really really quick. Might even say it benefits me more now, so hey at least I learned a little about what suits me.

I first wanted to try out the Rival but I was afraid that it might be too weird in shape. The Rival 300 gave me real problems after using an EC2-A and G403 for so long that swiping to the side would make my crosshair go completely diagonal so I didn't want to risk it with the 310, even if it does seem different. Would be cool to have some feedback from G403/EC users on that matter.

And in general I just perform better with ambidextrous mice, even though ergonomic mice feel more comfortable to me. Maybe I just haven't found the right ergo mouse yet.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pa12a*
> 
> I actually decided to give the Sensei a try and this will be my #1 so far. I'm someone who prefers wider mice so it was a no brainer to replace my FK1 with the Sensei. The sensor position is a tad lower but you get used to it really really quick. Might even say it benefits me more now, so hey at least I learned a little about what suits me.
> 
> I first wanted to try out the Rival but I was afraid that it might be too weird in shape. The Rival 300 gave me real problems after using an EC2-A and G403 for so long that swiping to the side would make my crosshair go completely diagonal so I didn't want to risk it with the 310, even if it does seem different. Would be cool to have some feedback from G403/EC users on that matter.
> 
> *And in general I just perform better with ambidextrous mice, even though ergonomic mice feel more comfortable to me. Maybe I just haven't found the right ergo mouse yet.*


I find I can adapt to both very quickly.


----------



## pacopepe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I mean 310 is better in every spec so to say.
> But for me with 19.5x10cm hands it is way to big, it is way to fat, and it is heavy.
> This goes for both the Sensei and Rival.
> Original Rival was also thinner which made it easier for me to grip, even if it was and still is too long.
> My 310 is in the graveyard, unusable for me.


which mouse did you move to?

looking for one ergo for fps exclusively with exactly your same hand size

btw, do you use palm, claw?


----------



## halflife

I finally got my Rival 310 today and I'm just delighted with it, fits good my large hands and it's very light.
I already feel that my aim improved with this mouse as its perfectly accurate. Only thing, this mouse is not suitable for fingertip grip,
I had been using such grip for ages but now I'm adjusting to claw grip and for it this mouse is perfect.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halflife*
> 
> I finally got my Rival 310 today and I'm just delighted with it, fits good my large hands and it's very light.
> I already feel that my aim improved with this mouse as its perfectly accurate. Only thing, this mouse is not suitable for fingertip grip,
> I had been using such grip for ages but now I'm adjusting to claw grip and for it this mouse is perfect.


My only few gripes with this mouse (before I returned it to Best Buy) is that the RMB is very narrow forcing you to grip it in a way where I'm trying to be aware not to move my middle finger too far to the right or I'll misclick. Also, when you go from a G403 with a spring tension system that pushes the button back up vs. the Rival 310's buttons where it feels like the switch is actually pushing the button back up, it makes for a different experience. I dunno about everyone else, but my copy had M1 and M2 buttons have some sway from side to side. I can actually feel the M1 button slide a bit whenever I tap it to fire my weapon in-game


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> My only few gripes with this mouse (before I returned it to Best Buy) is that the RMB is very narrow forcing you to grip it in a way where I'm trying to be aware not to move my middle finger too far to the right or I'll misclick. Also, when you go from a G403 with a spring tension system that pushes the button back up vs. the Rival 310's buttons where it feels like the switch is actually pushing the button back up, it makes for a different experience. I dunno about everyone else, but my copy had M1 and M2 buttons have some sway from side to side. I can actually feel the M1 button slide a bit whenever I tap it to fire my weapon in-game


Yep, I get a slight lateral movement on my M1 as well on the Sensei. I moreso notice it when holding and moving the mouse. It's not nearly as distracting as it was on the Lancehead, but still noticeable. I've yet to have the issue become super noticeable on my Rival, but I still need to put more hours into it.


----------



## halflife

I know what u guys mean, I'm starting to feel that too as I play more. I own G402 which is probably similar to G403 and I can see the difference too when clicking. But still I feel that I'll favour rival for now.. Overall feeling when playing is kind of superior to other mouses I've owned.


----------



## boneshaft

For anyone who may have used both, is the Sensei 310 close in terms of shape to the Finalmouse Scream One? The S1 shape is almost perfect for me, but getting one that worked was a crapshoot and they are discontinued now anyway. I've tried the Nixeus Revel and it was too thin at the grip width for how much the back flared out for me. At a glance, the Sensei 310 doesn't seem to flare out quite as much and is more straight on the sides, but I haven't actually used it or been able to find comparison images to the S1.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacopepe*
> 
> which mouse did you move to?
> 
> looking for one ergo for fps exclusively with exactly your same hand size
> 
> btw, do you use palm, claw?


I have the same handsize, and Rival 100/110 is the perfected size for me. Revel/Sensei is just too big.


----------



## plyr

To me the Sensei 310 is perfect size, its not as long as a ZA11, is more like a ZA12, but wider.


----------



## solz

Really hope Steelseries fix their trash mouse buttons, Rival 310 is a nice mouse but the loose M1 button is driving me crazy.


----------



## Zhuni

I had that on mine


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> I had that on mine


Only fix is sending it back?


----------



## VioleDota

For the fingertip grip, which one is better the Sensei 310 or the Rival 310?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VioleDota*
> 
> For the fingertip grip, which one is better the Sensei 310 or the Rival 310?


Probably the Sensei. The slope on the Rival's right side is one of the biggest I've seen on an ergo mouse. I'm guessing that could be a problem for you if you're gripping the mouse further toward the front.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Probably the Sensei. The slope on the Rival's right side is one of the biggest I've seen on an ergo mouse. I'm guessing that could be a problem for you if you're gripping the mouse further toward the front.


Yeah, definitely Sensei. The Rival is even larger/ more palm filling at the back. Be warned that the Sensei is still a largish/ long mouse and the rear can get in the way for smaller hands. It's a little too long for my 19x10 hands for pure finger tip.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VioleDota*
> 
> For the fingertip grip, which one is better the Sensei 310 or the Rival 310?


Sensei is more of a palm grip mouse if you have under 20cm hands. If you have <20cm hands, Rival 110 is what you should be looking at.


----------



## exitone

I bought the sensei 310 and have been using it for a few days and I cant aim with it. I suspect it may be due to mouse feet or/and weight. Anyone with the same experience ? I could aim almost like a god with the dm1 pro s when I had it.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> I bought the sensei 310 and have been using it for a few days and I cant aim with it. I suspect it may be due to mouse feet or/and weight. Anyone with the same experience ? I could aim almost like a god with the dm1 pro s when I had it.


Well, for me the 310 was just too big.
And with the added weight it made it even worse.

I can play very well with Revel, DM1 pro s but Sensei 310 is just too big (and heavy)


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> I bought the sensei 310 and have been using it for a few days and I cant aim with it. I suspect it may be due to mouse feet or/and weight. Anyone with the same experience ? I could aim almost like a god with the dm1 pro s when I had it.


Isn't Sensei bigger than the Revel/DM1 pro s? What's your handsize?


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Isn't Sensei bigger than the Revel/DM1 pro s? What's your handsize?


It might be.. but the difference between dm1 pro s and sensei 310 is day and night. I haven`t checked my handsize in a while but afaik 18 or 18.5 cm. Will be selling mouse and getting ec2B instead I guess. The best option would be kone pure I guess but I wanna try new things xD


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> It might be.. but the difference between dm1 pro s and sensei 310 is day and night. I haven`t checked my handsize in a while but afaik 18 or 18.5 cm. Will be selling mouse and getting ec2B instead I guess. The best option would be kone pure I guess but I wanna try new things xD


Well I can imagine it is big when already the Revel is feeling too big with my 19cm hands. EC2 is good for that size but Rival 110 would have the same form factor as Sensei while being suitable for that handsize.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Isn't Sensei bigger than the Revel/DM1 pro s? What's your handsize?


Yup, I went back from the Sensei 310 to the Revel because the rear is just to big for me.

Even tried this:
http://cdn.overclock.net/7/7b/900x900px-LL-7b2446f0_Sensei310_RidgeGone.jpeg


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

The run through with the Sensei 310 is finished......While I certainly like the mouse a fair bit. It simply is not the OG sensei shape. Does not offer the same comfort with confidence i am use to having with this shape in my hand. Sad sad sad. They had the shape already. Sensor update and mouse 1 & 2 updated and they would have had their best mouse for a long time WITH EASE.

They did not have to go this route at all, i do hope the refresh that is rumored to be happening is real.


----------



## vf-

Hmm, refresh for the 310 line?


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Hmm, refresh for the 310 line?


There's supposedly a Sensei with a 3330 being released in Asia.


----------



## pez

If you're loooking for fingertip, you're better off praying you get a problem-free Rival 110. The Sensei 310's tad bit of extra weight is noticeable over the Rival 310's this time around. More to do with weight distribution, but it's just awkward to fingertip....doesn't help that the side grips are garbage, either







.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If you're loooking for fingertip, you're better off praying you get a problem-free Rival 110. The Sensei 310's tad bit of extra weight is noticeable over the Rival 310's this time around. More to do with weight distribution, but it's just awkward to fingertip....*doesn't help that the side grips are garbage, either*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


On both mice?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> On both mice?


The Rival 310 and Sensei 310. The Rival 110 are fine IMO. Some people don't like the hard plastic 'faux grips' but plastic is better than rubber grips 99% of the time, IMO. The only people that get side grips right consistently are Logitech.

The Rival 310 grips bother me less, but again I think it's due to the weight of the mouse being distributed better and not causing it to slip out of my grip.


----------



## vf-

I’m not having issues with the Rival 310 side grips. I quite like or don’t even pay attention to the feel of them.


----------



## bigboy678

i was wondering if you guys could help me out. i have a g403 for many months and while i love the shape for the most part i just cannot seem to micro adjust with it at all no matter what i try. i have been leaning towards getting a rival 310 or a ec2-b and i was wondering for those who have used both which would you recommend. i palm grip and have a 19 x 9cm hand


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigboy678*
> 
> i was wondering if you guys could help me out. i have a g403 for many months and while i love the shape for the most part i just cannot seem to micro adjust with it at all no matter what i try. i have been leaning towards getting a rival 310 or a ec2-b and i was wondering for those who have used both which would you recommend. i palm grip and have a 19 x 9cm hand


Just get different feet for the G403.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigboy678*
> 
> i was wondering if you guys could help me out. i have a g403 for many months and while i love the shape for the most part i just cannot seem to micro adjust with it at all no matter what i try. i have been leaning towards getting a rival 310 or a ec2-b and i was wondering for those who have used both which would you recommend. i palm grip and have a 19 x 9cm hand


I've never had a ec series but have/had G403 and Rival 310. I'd say the Rival is the less safe shape as the flare out on the right feels really pronounced (kind of like holding a gun sideways!) It also feels larger/longer and more palm filling than 403. Good for palm/claw largish hands. I agree with cdcd, I put hotlines on my 403 and made a world of difference (after I remembered to take the protective almost invisible plastic off!)


----------



## hasukka

My thoughts about Sensei & Rival 310 after buying them today:

I will be returning the Rival, sensor seems to perform well, but I hate the shape, it feels as if it's too small for a bigger mouse. I thought Rival 310 might be good for me since I felt the Rival 300 was too big.

I am extremely pleased with the Sensei, I always liked the old Sensei shape, but I prefer this even more. Sensor feels good, clicks feel good, glides well on G-SR, G-SR SE, QcK Heavy

I've had to use EC1-A because of wrist pains, the shape seems to be one of the few that I can aim with fairly well and does not kill my wrist.

I will be returning the Rival, but will return the Sensei only if it does give me the pains, the mouse seems almost perfect for me.


----------



## discoprince

Another update from my previous post.

I will be shelfing the sensei 310 after using it and only it since launch.

The rear sesnor position is just something I could not get used to and I think I really gave it enough time and a fair chance, I just plain couldn't aim as good as I could with mice that have a more forward or center position sensor. It was even throwing me off a little when I was playing RTS/MOBA games. Everything else about the mouse is good except for the weight and rubber side grips.

I'd be interested in buying another one if they adjust the sensor position, lose those rubber grips and lighten it up.

For now its back to the G100s, maybe ill try the Ninox Astrum when that comes out.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> Another update from my previous post.
> 
> I will be shelfing the sensei 310 after using it and only it since launch.
> 
> The rear sesnor position is just something I could not get used to and I think I really gave it enough time and a fair chance, I just plain couldn't aim as good as I could with mice that have a more forward or center position sensor. It was even throwing me off a little when I was playing RTS/MOBA games. Everything else about the mouse is good except for the weight and rubber side grips.
> 
> I'd be interested in buying another one if they adjust the sensor position, lose those rubber grips and lighten it up.
> 
> For now its back to the G100s, maybe ill try the Ninox Astrum when that comes out.


Lol, I might wanna take it off you. I've been wanting to get one with lighter clicks, like my first one that I RMA'd.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigboy678*
> 
> i was wondering if you guys could help me out. i have a g403 for many months and while i love the shape for the most part i just cannot seem to micro adjust with it at all no matter what i try. i have been leaning towards getting a rival 310 or a ec2-b and i was wondering for those who have used both which would you recommend. i palm grip and have a 19 x 9cm hand


What seems to be the problem? You can't do 1px moves? Or you have sticky pad or something? Feet are the only thing that could be better on G403 but then almost no mice come with white PTFE out of the box anyway, some do include them as spares but that's about it.
For me the biggest limitation for micro adjusting with any mouse is monitor resolution not being high enough density. But that is not something that will bother most people and you only start to notice in specific situations and game modes.


----------



## vf-

Is there a reason my Rival 310 spikes to 1000Hz quite regularly when 500Hz is set? When I don't have this problem with the Lancehead TE. Tried on both ports, same thing.

Yet the Rival 310 is pretty consitent at 1000Hz, I just prefer the feeling of 500Hz.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Is there a reason my Rival 310 spikes to 1000Hz quite regularly when 500Hz is set? When I don't have this problem with the Lancehead TE. Tried on both ports, same thing.


That's an interesting discovery regarding the Rival 310. Granted, its right side is a huge turn off for me (along with the narrow RMB forcing the user to hold the mouse a certain way). But I've used a Lancehead TE for a week and I ended up returning it because that thing weighs like a brick wrapped in plastic. The Lancehead actually made me MISS my trusty 'ol DeathAdder Elite. If I had to choose between the Rival 310 and Lancehead, I'd go for the Rival (alongside it's random polling rate spikes). Why? The Lancehead states it's 105+ grams on paper, but the way it was made feels as heavy as my Logitech G502 did without the weights. I guess I'm not a fan of very heavy mice, then again, that's just me


----------



## vf-

The spiking doesn't happen with 125Hz or 250Hz and is consistent with 1000Hz. Well, I've seen some rare spikes with 250 that jumps to 333.

As for weight, I find if I jump between the Rival 310 and Lancehead TE it doesn't bother me. Granted you can feel how weightless the Rival 310 really is.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> The spiking doesn't happen with 125Hz or 250Hz and is consistent with 1000Hz. Well, I've seen some rare spikes with 250 that jumps to 333.
> 
> As for weight, I find if I jump between the Rival 310 and Lancehead TE it doesn't bother me. Granted you can feel how weightless the Rival 310 really is.


At around 92 grams, yeah, the Rival 310's size given that weight is pretty nice. The Lancehead TE has a great sensor and nice M1/M2 buttons but the side buttons were one of the worst I've ever used (worse than my EC2-A's side buttons!) and I guess the weight distribution on that mouse is off because it was back heavy (and heavy overall).


----------



## vf-

So I got a new Rival 310 because the previous had the loose left mouse button. Sorted thankfully but I see the polling rate issues with 250 and 500Hz is the same. Some small spikes to 333 at 250Hz and spiking to 1000Hz with 500Hz set.

This was also tested without the Steelseries 3 Engine installed for both mice. Must be something to do with the firmware? At least the loose left mouse button is fixed. That bit of play was annoying. It would rattle if you were gently shaking it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> So I got a new Rival 310 because the previous had the loose left mouse button. Sorted thankfully but I see the polling rate issues with 250 and 500Hz is the same. Some small spikes to 333 at 250Hz and spiking to 1000Hz with 500Hz set.
> 
> This was also tested without the Steelseries 3 Engine installed for both mice. Must be something to do with the firmware? At least the loose left mouse button is fixed. That bit of play was annoying. It would rattle if you were gently shaking it.


Are noticing anything in game as well? I'm not trying to change the subject or mask an issue--just actually curious to know.


----------



## VESPA5

I was at my local Best Buy last night and was interested in perhaps giving the Rival 310 another shot while thinking to myself: "Maybe this new batch of Rival 310s won't have the loose M1/M2 buttons!" - to my dismay, I asked one of the floor reps if I can open up the box before I purchase the $60 mouse. And lo and behold, the LMB is very loose. Tapping it results in a slight lateral movement from side to side. I thought these QC issues were resolved? Is a loose LMB the industry standard for this mouse? I dunno. it's a shame too because this ergo mouse is quite light for its size.


----------



## vf-

Or old stock is still kicking about?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Or old stock is still kicking about?


They were sold out of the mouse for a good month or two. This was their 'latest' shipment that came in from the manufacturer.


----------



## vf-

So then Steelseries had old stock kicking about to offload.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> So then Steelseries had old stock kicking about to offload.


Same thing razer is doing with the DA "Expert" that is floating around at best buys for 29.99. Which is just a 2013 DA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I was at my local Best Buy last night and was interested in perhaps giving the Rival 310 another shot while thinking to myself: "Maybe this new batch of Rival 310s won't have the loose M1/M2 buttons!" - to my dismay, I asked one of the floor reps if I can open up the box before I purchase the $60 mouse. And lo and behold, the LMB is very loose. Tapping it results in a slight lateral movement from side to side. I thought these QC issues were resolved? Is a loose LMB the industry standard for this mouse? I dunno. it's a shame too because this ergo mouse is quite light for its size.


To be dead arse honest with you, the little rattle the rmb+lmb is not bad, never ever bothered me in window or in game. I seriously do reccommend the Rival 310. SS did a great job with it. They get a lot of necessary slack for things they do(as does any company), but when they get it right i have no problem giving credit. Give it a go. It's one of the current mice on the ever so flooded market that i whole heartedly plan to keep.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> To be dead arse honest with you, the little rattle the rmb+lmb is not bad, never ever bothered me in window or in game. I seriously do reccommend the Rival 310. SS did a great job with it. They get a lot of necessary slack for things they do(as does any company), but when they get it right i have no problem giving credit. Give it a go. It's one of the current mice on the ever so flooded market that i whole heartedly plan to keep.


I might just do that. Have you checked out the Rival 600? Looks like a light wired G900 (as light as 96g)


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I might just do that. Have you checked out the Rival 600? Looks like a light wired G900 (as light as 96g)


I Have, I do not like most the gimmics but they have to set it apart from other mice in their line up. Like they wanna have and "upper echelon" line of their mice.

Simple seems to not cut it anymore, it's like these companies want to have the flash and appeal to the simplistic hardcore crowd as well. They could have kept that same shape but LOST the whole 2nd sensor for LOD. ignored the Lego parts and it would have cut even more weight off the mouse....but noooooo they have to have the show stopper at these events to get people talking. For those who want it simple they have the rival 110, Rival 310. Sensei 310....Then the flash with the Rival 700 & now the Rival 600. They try to cover all bases so I kinda gotta give them credit for that. Hell they even have the Rival 300 coming again(probably to be apart of the budget line) as well as the rumored OG sensei that is making it's way around china currently.

Even though I do not agree with some of the 600 features and find them pointless, I still plan to give it a run cause I would like to feel the shape. The ergo ambi I think might get more attempts from companies. Logitech did a great job of it. We'll see how SS does with this one. Hope the Qc is solid.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Are noticing anything in game as well? I'm not trying to change the subject or mask an issue--just actually curious to know.


I can't really tell but I'm no expert gamer to feel this stuff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I might just do that. Have you checked out the Rival 600? Looks like a light wired G900 (as light as 96g)


The Rival 600 looked interesting. Reminded me of a hybrid Steelseries/Razer mouse.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> I Have, I do not like most the gimmics but they have to set it apart from other mice in their line up. Like they wanna have and "upper echelon" line of their mice.
> 
> Simple seems to not cut it anymore, it's like these companies want to have the flash and appeal to the simplistic hardcore crowd as well. They could have kept that same shape but LOST the whole 2nd sensor for LOD. ignored the Lego parts and it would have cut even more weight off the mouse....but noooooo they have to have the show stopper at these events to get people talking. For those who want it simple they have the rival 110, Rival 310. Sensei 310....Then the flash with the Rival 700 & now the Rival 600. They try to cover all bases so I kinda gotta give them credit for that. Hell they even have the Rival 300 coming again(probably to be apart of the budget line) as well as the rumored OG sensei that is making it's way around china currently.
> 
> Even though I do not agree with some of the 600 features and find them pointless, I still plan to give it a run cause I would like to feel the shape. The ergo ambi I think might get more attempts from companies. Logitech did a great job of it. We'll see how SS does with this one. Hope the Qc is solid.


Ikr? In a way, it's kinda like they lack common sense. They have the innovation to put all of those non-vital features in a 98g mouse, but what if they just left them all out? Then you'd have something really special.


----------



## pierow

I just got the sensei 310 and don't really like how wide the back is. It's also just slightly too big with the front side button being a bit out of reach of my thumb, but that might be due to the wide back.

Does anyone know if the revel or dm1/3 would be better for me?


----------



## Nilizum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pierow*
> 
> I just got the sensei 310 and don't really like how wide the back is. It's also just slightly too big with the front side button being a bit out of reach of my thumb, but that might be due to the wide back.
> 
> Does anyone know if the revel or dm1/3 would be better for me?


I felt the same way you do with the Sensei 310. Back too wide, and front side buttons slightly being outta reach. The old sensei shape feels much better. If you have the patience, get the 1337v2 from Max @ red-square. If not, get the DM1 Pro-S (they feel a lot better). Me personally, I would stay away from the DM3 because it has that trash sensor position.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Ikr? In a way, it's kinda like they lack common sense. They have the innovation to put all of those non-vital features in a 98g mouse, but what if they just left them all out? Then you'd have something really special.


I agree! The gimmicks that this new $79.99 Rival 600 mouse (yep, $10 more than a 3360 Zowie EC2-B, at least here in the U.S.) is that it's one of those transformer mice (add/subtract buttons stuff) with TWO sensors. Two sensors? Yep. One for aiming and the other for lift off distance. I'm happy if a mouse felt comfortable to hold, didn't have a stiff cable and was within the 90 gram weight range. These 100+ gram mice with an obsession to make the rear ends of the design to be bloated makes me wonder sometimes. Then again, you've got Logitech and their 'unique' designs packed with the best click latency buttons in the market and sensor.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pierow*
> 
> I just got the sensei 310 and don't really like how wide the back is. It's also just slightly too big with the front side button being a bit out of reach of my thumb, but that might be due to the wide back.
> 
> Does anyone know if the revel or dm1/3 would be better for me?


The DM1 Pro S feels bigger than the Revel, yet they both feel smaller than the Sensei310. The DM1 Pro S feels more solid and like it has better overall quality. But they are both extremely similar. So it depends on how much money you want to spend.

Both of those mice had issues along the way. Bugged firmware, crappy mousefeet, sticky and mushy feeling buttons. But as far as i am aware , most of these issues got fixed.

I got a black Revel(flashed with the latest firmware) and i like it. The only thing that throws me off a little is the shape of the M1/M2 and how the clicks feel. But that is personal preference, other than that i have 0 issues .

Can't comment much on the DM3, but it seems that a lot of people dislike it and that it is made for midget hands only.


----------



## djriful

I opened mine, swap around the switch by opening it. It's just a gold plated spring; what I did was straighten the curve suspension to make the click a bit more stiff. Tested and it fixed my double click problem. This is a known fix but not everyone love to or have the tool to pry the switch open. A exacto knife can do it but be careful not to cut yourself.


----------



## Dunan

Just got this mouse last week. The tracking on this thing is insane, and the weight is really nice. A little on the flimsy side as far as build but its not an issue for me. i'm thinking of getting another one to have as a backup or looking into the SS 600 that just came out but only for the secondary lift off sensor.

Excellent tracking mouse, highly recommended. Night and day tracking from any other mouse I've used, regardless of sensor.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Just got this mouse last week. The tracking on this thing is insane, and the weight is really nice. A little on the flimsy side as far as build but its not an issue for me. i'm thinking of getting another one to have as a backup or looking into the SS 600 that just came out but only for the secondary lift off sensor.
> 
> Excellent tracking mouse, highly recommended. Night and day tracking from any other mouse I've used, regardless of sensor.


I agree. Then again, if you're a 400 or 800 CPI kinda player, these sensor stats don't really improve or worsen my aim in games. I do think there's a higher value here and there (I really do think the DA:Elite has 800 CPI hovering at 850 CPI as for my EC2-B with its 3360 sensor feels sluggish at the same 800 CPI). And the G403's 3366 sensor feels just right (not too snappy, not too sluggish). Perceptions are subjective I guess.


----------



## Zhuni

Just grabbed another of these as I thought I didn't give the rival enough of a chance. Currently using a g403 which I've grown to really like. Despite the length combined with its hump and gloss tacky side button.

I have managed to grip this well. But would like to see side grips like the new 600. Once my hands are warmed up I'm getting extra grip on the top surface which is decent.

No rattle on M1 this time!

Compared to my g403 I'd say I currently find the 403 more comfortable, like a lazy boy for the hand but there's something about the rival that makes my aim even better. It seems comfort goes to the 403 but aim to the rival. Anyone else?

Will give it a more testing but could be my daily


----------



## JsBee

Honestly to me the Sensei 310 feels like a barely smaller FK1+ size-wise. It works for me and i'd imagine it would for people with hands around 20-21cm and 10cm width or bigger that Claw/Fingertip. The copy I received is pretty good as well, the QC issues might have been ironed out a bit from release.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Ikr? In a way, it's kinda like they lack common sense. They have the innovation to put all of those non-vital features in a 98g mouse, but what if they just left them all out? Then you'd have something really special.


On one of Steelseries twitch streams the other day taking questions, they more or less said the majority want heavy mice. So I got the impression mice below 90g are a minority.


----------



## VESPA5

Well, PhiZaRoaH, I took your suggestion and got myself a cherry picked Rival 310. And whoa, what a difference. I guess SteelSeries listened to the feedback because the slippity slide from side to side M1/M2 buttons are no longer on this copy. In fact, the clicks are tactile and stiff! Dare I say they feel like Huano switches on a Zowie mouse. Nonetheless, for a med/large mouse, it's pretty light and aiming with it has been ever so pleasant. For now (and I say that with emphasis), this will bump my DA:Elite and Revel to the side. Granted, the most comfortable mouse to grip that I own is still my DA:Elite, the Rival 310 comes in at a close 2nd. My G403 (as well as a lot of Logitech's mice) seem to give my hand cramps after playing for longer than 30 min. Also, I have dry hands and the rubber sides are excellent (second only to my G403). Thanks again PhiZaRoaH for the suggestion!


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Well, PhiZaRoaH, I took your suggestion and got myself a cherry picked Rival 310. And whoa, what a difference. I guess SteelSeries listened to the feedback because the slippity slide from side to side M1/M2 buttons are no longer on this copy. In fact, the clicks are tactile and stiff! Dare I say they feel like Huano switches on a Zowie mouse. Nonetheless, for a med/large mouse, it's pretty light and aiming with it has been ever so pleasant. For now (and I say that with emphasis), this will bump my DA:Elite and Revel to the side. Granted, the most comfortable mouse to grip that I own is still my DA:Elite, the Rival 310 comes in at a close 2nd. My G403 (as well as a lot of Logitech's mice) seem to give my hand cramps after playing for longer than 30 min. Also, I have dry hands and the rubber sides are excellent (second only to my G403). Thanks again PhiZaRoaH for the suggestion!


No problem! Glad you are enjoying it. Hope it continues.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> On one of Steelseries twitch streams the other day taking questions, they more or less said the majority want heavy mice. So I got the impression mice below 90g are a minority.


The majority of people who buy gaming mice, yeah. Most of them just don't know any better. They think that if it weighs as much as an office mouse, it's no good.


----------



## fuzzybass

I just went to a local Fry's and picked up both the Rival and Sensei 310, and I gotta say... I'm impressed.

I really thought the Rival 310 was going to be really bulky, like the previous versions, but it seems like they slimmed it down a bit. Still not sure I like that flare on the right side, though.

That said, I think I prefer the Sensei 310 so far.

Clicks are fine on both of them. I'm really impressed with the quality of these mice, too, considering they're $60 (going for less on Amazon). It just makes me laugh at Zowie and their mice. Then again, these are just initial impressions, so they might change.

Still, very impressed though, so far. I might just keep both for the hell of it.


----------



## Zhuni

Another day playing and I've totally clicked with the 310 rival. In my top slot for sure. 15 years ago all I used was the 3.0 this mouse is bringing back fond memories.

Surprised also about the clicks. They are tight and tactile. Not quite as good as the g403 but very nearly. And the side buttons are much better.

Love the textured plastic. I could handle a version that was just that covering the whole mouse instead of the grips.... In white.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Glad the Rival 310 is getting good praise. Loving it. It’s well deserved.


----------



## NewYorkRebel

I unfortunately gave up on the Rival 310. For my over sized hands the shape/size wasn't too bad, performance was also great. But 2 of my copies had issues with the rubber grip on the right side detaching from the mouse. In my case it seemed the adhesive used to secure the grips to the mouse weren't cutting it. If I had guess it's probably due to how I grip the mouse. I tend to put a strong grip on my mice as most mice are usually a bit small for my hand size (Rival 310 included). Luckily I have a EC1-B to use for now, and I have a Rival 600 on the way.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> I just went to a local Fry's and picked up both the Rival and Sensei 310, and I gotta say... I'm impressed.
> 
> I really thought the Rival 310 was going to be really bulky, like the previous versions, but it seems like they slimmed it down a bit. Still not sure I like that flare on the right side, though.
> 
> That said, I think I prefer the Sensei 310 so far.
> 
> Clicks are fine on both of them. I'm really impressed with the quality of these mice, too, considering they're $60 (going for less on Amazon). It just makes me laugh at Zowie and their mice. Then again, these are just initial impressions, so they might change.
> 
> Still, very impressed though, so far. I might just keep both for the hell of it.


So am I. I got mine for $47.99 (there's some kind of special over at Best Buy). The left side of the Rival 310 reminds me of the Mionix Castor only the slope isn't as abrupt as that mouse and the flare on the right side helps me keep my middle finger straight on the RMB since it's a bit of a narrower button than the LMB. My aim? It's actually quite a joy to aim with this thing (BF1, Destiny 2, CoD WW2 Zombies, Wolfenstein, Doom, etc.). Since my copy actually had a LMB that didn't sway from side to side (there are people stating that they have this problem, including some reviewers), the M1/M2 clicks are quite satisfying. They're not as good as the G303 or G900 clicks, but definitely tactile and tight (at least my copy). And it's at a modest 90 grams (give or take a gram)


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Click latency?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenith Phantasm*
> 
> Click latency?


It's not very technical, but go to 3:34 of RJN's review vid on this mouse: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i62CDjEbhLo

And here, scroll near the bottom of the page: http://www.legitreviews.com/steelseries-rival-310-ergonomic-gaming-mouse-review_199522/2

Overall, I think the click latency is pretty decent. The worst click latency I've ever actually took notice (and actually affected my gameplay) was the Mionix Castor (before they released the latest software update to lower that latency a little).


----------



## VESPA5

And I've only used this mouse for a week and the LMB is giving me issues already. The dreaded slippity slide from left to right of the LMB. I play a lot of BF1 and use mainly the Support class. The gaming mechanic for that game is if you hold down the LMB longer for the Support class's LMG weapon, the more accurate the firing spread becomes. And that's where I started to notice the LMB issue. I dunno. I really hope this doesn't get worse with time but it's only been a week


----------



## fuzzybass

Yea, I haven't had issues with the mouse buttons shifting left to right, but after using the two mice for a couple of days, I can kinda tell that the moving parts aren't the most solid.

I thought initially the mice were really high quality because of the stiff plastic casing, but I do wonder about the buttons.


----------



## Zhuni

Both buttons have a touch of lateral play due to the design (large gap). My grip is so that it doesn’t effect me. But a new unit won’t make a difference.


----------



## CoopDiddy

Hey guys,

Just a quick question regarding configuring the 310's, is it possible to change the DPI/CPI in increments of ten or is only hundred allowed, as I can't seem to find anything on the issue?

Thanks!


----------



## Stormfirebird

Only 100.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Both buttons have a touch of lateral play due to the design (large gap). My grip is so that it doesn't effect me. But a new unit won't make a difference.


Yeah, I figured as much. Heck, you can easily move the buttons from side to side without any real effort. I'm more of a fingertip grip type of person and I will notice it if I spam click a lot (I'll eventually feel the subtle shifts from side to side). It's when you hold down the M1/M2 buttons where you can definitely feel the loose shifting. I was going to share a vid showing this but looks like someone already beat me to it. When you compare the segregated M1/M2 buttons of the 310 to say the Logitech G403, you will notice a huge difference. I did notice a tad bit of pretravel but I don't press the buttons hard enough to notice the post travel that some have stated here in OCN:

https://youtu.be/1sXtZZnQ7zg


----------



## Zhuni

Yeah they aren't on g403 level. But if you can get used to it (shouldn't have to) it's a superb mouse.

To the guy with peeling side grips. They clearly aren't supposed to come off in normal use, but looking at how easy they come off, and having the glue back on just the grip they are clearly designed to be user replaceable. I'd contact SS and see if they can send you out a few sets


----------



## Pendulum

I should receive my Rival 110 and Sensei 310 tomorrow so I'll give some feedback. My Zowie FK2's RMB is wearing out and I'm needing to press excessively hard to keep my sights up.

I would have ordered a Rival 310 but after using an ambi mouse for 3 years I've come to find ergo mice uncomfortable for my grip. I learned my lesson after trying a G403, I _really_ liked the mouse but it just didn't fit well.
I also tried the G Pro but it was a little too small.


----------



## Notty

Got the Sensei 310 today on a physical store here in my town. My immediatly first (bad) impression was how badly I accidentaly click the right side buttons. Wish they weren´t there. Otherwise the sensor seems really amazing, wasn´t expecting it to be this responsive and precise. I think this mouse will have a lot of fans soon. Still, I´m on the honeymoon phase so let´s see how it goes, but for now really liking it. Specifically the sensor implementation.


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Specifically the sensor implementation.


Has this been determined by performing rocket jumps? Otherwise that claim would have little credibility.


----------



## trhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Has this been determined by performing rocket jumps? Otherwise that claim would have little credibility.


LOL







good ol Zy


----------



## VESPA5

The TrueMove3 (basically, a customized PMW 3360) is actually just as snappy as any other 3360 sensor I've used (except for maybe my EC2-B, it's the least responsive 3360 I've used of all the mice I own that sport the same sensor, it doesn't have that 'snap' to it like the others do). In less than 2 weeks, the LMB and RMB of my copy just started swaying from side to side more and more. It got so bad that swiping left to right resulted in the main buttons rattling. I'm assuming the huge gap that segregates the M1/M2 buttons are the culprit. *sigh* back to my wired G403 it is


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> The TrueMove3 (basically, a customized PMW 3360) is actually just as snappy as any other 3360 sensor I've used (except for maybe my EC2-B, it's the least responsive 3360 I've used of all the mice I own that sport the same sensor, it doesn't have that 'snap' to it like the others do). *In less than 2 weeks, the LMB and RMB of my copy just started swaying from side to side more and more. It got so bad that swiping left to right resulted in the main buttons rattling.* I'm assuming the huge gap that segregates the M1/M2 buttons are the culprit. *sigh* back to my wired G403 it is


Hmm, even my copy of the Rival 310 that had the loose LMB didn't rattle when swiping fast. It only rattled when lifted off the pad then shook it a little fast. It was loose vertically.

Thankfully I'm not suffering the problems you are. Are you heavy on the buttons? Saying that what is the definitition of heavy? Everyone has their own.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Hmm, even my copy of the Rival 310 that had the loose LMB didn't rattle when swiping fast. It only rattled when lifted off the pad then shook it a little fast. It was loose vertically.
> 
> Thankfully I'm not suffering the problems you are. Are you heavy on the buttons? Saying that what is the definitition of heavy? Everyone has their own.


No, not heavy at all. Of all the mice I own, the only ones that gave me M1/M2 issues were my EC2-A (sticky Huano switches that resulted in me taking it apart to clean them), Revel (again, sticky buttons which were fixed with the latest batch, thank you Peter Nixeus!) and the Rival 310.

I'm not even swiping violently or mad swiping to the left or right. I fancy a fingertip grip and my index and middle fingers are kinda hovering above the M1/M2 buttons. I play games that result in holding down the LMB and that's where I noticed the slip/slide of my Rival 310. Thankfully, I'm a toggle aim player where I don't hold down the RMB to aim down sights which makes playing with the Rival 310 tolerable. Of all the mice I own, I'd say the G403 and DA:Elite have the most satisfying M1/M2 clicks (subjective of course)


----------



## Notty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Has this been determined by performing rocket jumps? Otherwise that claim would have little credibility.


Nah, it was determined by my minecraft performance.


----------



## Pendulum

I have both the Sensei 310 and Rival 110 in-hand now and I like them both for different reasons, picking just one may prove to be difficult.

The Sensei's rubber sides feel really nice and the separated M1/M2 buttons are slightly lighter than the 110's and feel more crisp...significantly lighter than my FK2's for sure. The side buttons and scroll wheel are lighter to press as well, the side buttons feel much better in terms of shape / quality.
I really like the Sensei but is a little larger/ heavier than I'd like.

The Rival 110 is the perfect size and shape for my hand but lacks the button feel the Sensei has. My main gripe with the 110 is that the side buttons are way different from each other. The front side button is half the size of the rear and requires more force to push in and the rear side button is actually sort of sharp and also sticks up much further.

If I could have a Rival 110 sized Sensei I'd probably buy 10 to last me forever. I'll use each mouse for a full day starting with the Sensei 310 and go from there.


----------



## sk1p

Hi, Guys please tell me who has experience of many 3360 sensors which of them are most responsive.

I use G403 for a year and like it but wanna try some new mice, thinking about Sensei310 or DA Elite. Owl-Eye with 3361 seems for me slower than 3366.

Does TrueMove3 has responsiveness as 3366 or better? And how it is comparing to 3366?


----------



## sammkv

Tried the Rival 310 and immediately returned because of the loose play in the buttons.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Tried the Rival 310 and immediately returned because of the loose play in the buttons.


Yeah I think they'd have been better off doing integrated buttons then separates with so much play


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Tried the Rival 310 and immediately returned because of the loose play in the buttons.


Segregated buttons are fine if they are designed properly. Take the G403 for instance. Segregated M1/M2 buttons but there is almost little to no gap between the main buttons and the shell that there is not much slack for potential lateral movement.The G303 was the same way, separated M1/M2 buttons with no exaggerated gap resulting in some of the finest switches on a mouse that I've ever used


----------



## Notty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk1p*
> 
> Hi, Guys please tell me who has experience of many 3360 sensors which of them are most responsive.
> 
> I use G403 for a year and like it but wanna try some new mice, thinking about Sensei310 or DA Elite. Owl-Eye with 3361 seems for me slower than 3366.
> 
> Does TrueMove3 has responsiveness as 3366 or better? And how it is comparing to 3366?


I have Logitech G Pro, G403, G502, had a G303 too. Also own Razer Basilisk (3389), had Lancehead TE (returned becuase of right side) and DA Elite. Didn´t get to try the Roccat Owl-Eye yet. Also own a Nixeus Revel (3360 sensor aswell).

First thing I noticed as soon as I connected Sensei 310 was the response/input lag even on Windows. It is damn fast and snappy.That says something.

From all those 336x variants I mentioned, wich I own, this one is the most responsive one. Sensei 310 responds faster than DA Elite in my experience.

The only thing that keeps me thinking about keeping this mouse or not are the right side buttons, I´m constantly clicking them and that affects my grip big time. I thought about giving the Rival 310 a try (same sensor) but I´m afraid that one is already too big. Decisions...

But sensor wise, go for it, you will love it if you like fast response.

I don´t have official data to backup this, but by "feel", if that means anything to you, this is prolly the best sensor I tried. And is not a shape thing, because as I said I´m having problems griping the mouse with those awful placed right side buttons.


----------



## cdcd

But can it do micro-adjustments?


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> But can it do micro-adjustments?


No just large sweeps across the whole screen. If you miss or aren't on target that's it.. You're done


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Segregated buttons are fine if they are designed properly. Take the G403 for instance. Segregated M1/M2 buttons but there is almost little to no gap between the main buttons and the shell that there is not much slack for potential lateral movement.The G303 was the same way, separated M1/M2 buttons with no exaggerated gap resulting in some of the finest switches on a mouse that I've ever used


Agree


----------



## Stormfirebird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> The only thing that keeps me thinking about keeping this mouse or not are the right side buttons, I´m constantly clicking them.


Do you use JW grip or how does that happen?


----------



## sk1p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> I have Logitech G Pro, G403, G502, had a G303 too. Also own Razer Basilisk (3389), had Lancehead TE (returned becuase of right side) and DA Elite. Didn´t get to try the Roccat Owl-Eye yet. Also own a Nixeus Revel (3360 sensor aswell).
> 
> First thing I noticed as soon as I connected Sensei 310 was the response/input lag even on Windows. It is damn fast and snappy.That says something.
> 
> From all those 336x variants I mentioned, wich I own, this one is the most responsive one. Sensei 310 responds faster than DA Elite in my experience.
> 
> The only thing that keeps me thinking about keeping this mouse or not are the right side buttons, I´m constantly clicking them and that affects my grip big time. I thought about giving the Rival 310 a try (same sensor) but I´m afraid that one is already too big. Decisions...
> 
> But sensor wise, go for it, you will love it if you like fast response.
> 
> I don´t have official data to backup this, but by "feel", if that means anything to you, this is prolly the best sensor I tried. And is not a shape thing, because as I said I´m having problems griping the mouse with those awful placed right side buttons.


Ty! Will buy Sensei 310 then, always like more ambi-shape mouses


----------



## munchzilla

so I just went and re-tried the Sensei 310 in a shop that just got them in... the wiggle on the main buttons is very little on this copy. about the same as an IME 3.0 (only mouse I had to test with) or maybe even less.

when I first tried it a while back, it was horrible, and felt like it was broken.

it's not quite Logitech level and the pre-travel is a little more, but it's far far better buttons than the Zowies I've tried.

good job Steelseries if they managed to fix the wiggle - or if this copy just isn't worn in enough yet.


----------



## Zhuni

Yeah my old 3.0 had a lot of play...ahh but alas a simpler time when I didn't care and just got on with gaming with what I had


----------



## Notty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> No just large sweeps across the whole screen. If you miss or aren't on target that's it.. You're done


It made me a beast on minecraft.


----------



## Notty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormfirebird*
> 
> Do you use JW grip or how does that happen?


What is jw grip? Sorry about my ignorance. I use hybrid fingertip + claw. Barely touch the mouse with the palm, mostly fingers only. Right side buttons get in my way a lot.


----------



## Stormfirebird




----------



## Notty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormfirebird*


Nop, my ring finger is extended almost horizontally, and that´s the finger that clicks on the buttons many times. I disabled them anyway! But still affects my grip. Can be the case of still adapting to the shape. Will give it more days as I really love the responsiveness.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormfirebird*


Seen that before. Idk how he does it. Looks so got dang uncomfortable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> And I've only used this mouse for a week and the LMB is giving me issues already. The dreaded slippity slide from left to right of the LMB. I play a lot of BF1 and use mainly the Support class. The gaming mechanic for that game is if you hold down the LMB longer for the Support class's LMG weapon, the more accurate the firing spread becomes. And that's where I started to notice the LMB issue. I dunno. I really hope this doesn't get worse with time but it's only been a week


Meh, not really an issue for me. Some left to right never bothered me. I don't think it's worth shelving the mouse. I don't 'hold' to zoom though. I use click to zoom, so it's of much less an issue.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Seen that before. Idk how he does it. Looks so got dang uncomfortable.


It does make sense. Looks like a home crunched up position he had developed for years.
Quote:


> Meh, not really an issue for me. Some left to right never bothered me. I don't think it's worth shelving the mouse. I don't 'hold' to zoom though. I use click to zoom, so it's of much less an issue.


Yeah, I prefer click to zoom as well.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> It does make sense. Looks like a home crunched up position he had developed for years.
> Yeah, I prefer click to zoom as well.


I switched from hold to zoom about 3 years ago. Maaaaan was that a pain. Felt like i had to re-learn my aim in a sense.


----------



## Stormfirebird

I play with hold to aim, both the wiggle and huge post-travel was just too annoying after a while, so my rival is currently enjoying its life in a drawer








Really liked the Thumb buttons though..


----------



## pez

The G Pro, G403/G703 and even the G900/G903 get the buttons right, so it's a little disappointing that there is such a large variance in the SS R310 and S310.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormfirebird*
> 
> I play with hold to aim, both the wiggle and huge post-travel was just too annoying after a while, so my rival is currently enjoying its life in a drawer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really liked the Thumb buttons though..


I'm a toggle aim person myself (click RMB to aim down sights). It's when I tap the LMB and hold it down (which is necessary for the Support class in Battlefield 1), that's when the wiggle starts to get annoying. It's enough of a distraction that can cause the dreaded "respawn" option to pop up on my screen









I just went back to my G403. Can't go too wrong with the M1/M2 buttons on that mouse.


----------



## s33d1996

Hello guys I have G502 I uncomfortable with the weight and shape I dont like the thumb space.The size is good.I have a good grip with it except my flicks are slow.The G502 is very good but I dont think it is best for fps.Is 310 the one ? btw my hand size is 17x9 but just i said have good grip with g502


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s33d1996*
> 
> Hello guys I have G502 I uncomfortable with the weight and shape I dont like the thumb space.The size is good.I have a good grip with it except my flicks are slow.The G502 is very good but I dont think it is best for fps.Is 310 the one ? btw my hand size is 17x9 but just i said have good grip with g502


maybe Rival 600 could be of interest too, I have read some G502 users saying they like the 600 shape.


----------



## s33d1996

Yes I thought of it and read some good reviews about it but they say it is very large.My hands barely fits g502 If it is larger then it wont fit my hand at all


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s33d1996*
> 
> Hello guys I have G502 I uncomfortable with the weight and shape I dont like the thumb space.The size is good.I have a good grip with it except my flicks are slow.The G502 is very good but I dont think it is best for fps.Is 310 the one ? btw my hand size is 17x9 but just i said have good grip with g502


Razer Basilisk has a similar shape, albeit at a significantly lower weight. It's also slightly smaller. Both 310s will surely be too big for you.


----------



## s33d1996

The problem is I kinda hate the thumb ledge I think that I will be more comfortable without it.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Razer Basilisk has a similar shape, albeit at a significantly lower weight. It's also slightly smaller. Both 310s will surely be too big for you.


I don't own the Basilisk but I had the impression it was slightly larger than G502?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s33d1996*
> 
> Yes I thought of it and read some good reviews about it but they say it is very large.My hands barely fits g502 If it is larger then it wont fit my hand at all


If G502 barely fits I don't think you will like either of the latest SteelSeries 310's/600 as they are significantly larger than 502. Maybe take a look at Roccat Kone Pure, Logitech G Pro, Cougar Minos X5, Ninox Venator etc. They are all small to medium.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DazzaInOz*
> 
> I don't own the Basilisk but I had the impression it was slightly larger than G502?
> If G502 barely fits I don't think you will like either of the latest SteelSeries 310's/600 as they are significantly larger than 502. Maybe take a look at Roccat Kone Pure, Logitech G Pro, Cougar Minos X5, Ninox Venator etc. They are all small to medium.


Meh not really. The G502 is certainly longer than the basilisk by i believe 8mm.

G502 is 132x70x40
Basilisk is 124x73x43
Basilisk is lighter as well

Overall the basilisk is just a bit wider & taller.


----------



## s33d1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Meh not really. The G502 is certainly longer than the basilisk by i believe 8mm.
> 
> G502 is 132x70x40
> Basilisk is 124x73x43
> Basilisk is lighter as well
> 
> Overall the basilisk is just a bit wider & taller.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DazzaInOz*
> 
> I don't own the Basilisk but I had the impression it was slightly larger than G502?
> If G502 barely fits I don't think you will like either of the latest SteelSeries 310's/600 as they are significantly larger than 502. Maybe take a look at Roccat Kone Pure, Logitech G Pro, Cougar Minos X5, Ninox Venator etc. They are all small to medium.


not barley actually but to describe it well my pinky and ring finger are touching the mouse pad while playing.


----------



## Leviathantony

3360 in ec b is soo good. Much better than rival or sensei!!! You can micro adjust, has a snappy feeling and you can pre aim so good and good control. The best feeling from a 3360, i had all 3360/66 variants!


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathantony*
> 
> 3360 in ec b is soo good. Much better than rival or sensei!!! You can micro adjust, has a snappy feeling and you can pre aim so good and good control. The best feeling from a 3360, i had all 3360/66 variants!


Nah, they are mostly the same on all the variants. Just the shape makes it feel like so.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> Nah, they are mostly the same on all the variants. Just the shape makes it feel like so.


Don't even bother, he's delusional.


----------



## Leviathantony

Nah they are not! They differ! But if you have 0 feeling of course is the same for you! Is like you put your mom to feel the difference in a 10 dollars mouse and 70. 0 difference!


----------



## Stormfirebird

You are the mom in this scenario?


----------



## Avalar

Thread was locked for a reason. If you wanna keep talking about it, I'd suggest making a new thread for it so as to not aggravate other users. Just what I'd do, at least.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormfirebird*
> 
> You are the mom in this scenario?


Lold


----------



## VESPA5

Oh great. 'Mom' jabs that you'd normally see in a CoD or Battlefield in-game chat banter. Unfortunately, there's no option to tap 'h' to hide this stuff on OCN


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Thread was locked for a reason. If you wanna keep talking about it, I'd suggest making a new thread for it so as to not aggravate other users. Just what I'd do, at least.


Which the micro adjustment one?


----------



## fuzzybass

Well, after a small try-out spree of the Rival 310, Sensei 310, KPOE, and G403, I think I might settle on the Rival 310.

That right-side flare on the Rival was weird at first, but after a couple of days I grew to actually kind of like it. The Sensei 310 is a little too wide at the front for me (I actually didn't mind the wide butt), making downward movements awkward. The KPOE has a nice size, but its shape is a bit restrictive. And the G403 has that weird hump in the back that is just too difficult to get used to.

Still thinking...


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Which the micro adjustment one?


Yea


----------



## Notty

Well, couldn´t deal with the right side buttons on the Sensei 310 (always clicking them, affecting my grip). Replaced it with a Rival 310. Even better mouse imo. I´m really loving these models, amazing tracking and response, and good materials aswell, at least on my samples.


----------



## Pendulum

After purchasing a Sensei 310 and a Rival 110 I'm deciding to keep the Rival to replace my FK2. The Sensei is higher quality but ultimately it had a couple of things that I didn't like which made my decision easier.

The side buttons were still a little annoying after disabling them, my M1/M2 were extremely light but have a little travel to them making it a bit weird to spam shoot if needed and the size / shape is a little off for my grip.
Overall it is still a very nice mouse but I chose the 110 because it has slightly stiffer clicks with less travel and the shape fits all of my grips. The only thing I'm going to miss is the soft rubber side texture and the side buttons on the left side.


----------



## Nx87

Got my Sensei 310 today from MaxGaming, no manufacturing defects at all. Perfect copy.
Really love this mouse a lot already, I mean playing with it for only 5 minutes I could aim better than I could on the Logitech G403, just goes to show how subjective mice shapes are.

I literally can't aim properly with the G403 at all, totally uncomfortable with that steep hump, can't even hold it properly because of it. Wish that mouse was flatter on top.
Can't tell if it was the angle of the sensor or how I was holding it, but when I flicked with it I wouldn't do straight turns, instead I'd draw curves with my aim like a smiley-face.

It's great to see SteelSeries back on top and making good mice again after some of their embarrassing gimmick mice like the Rival 700.
Curious now to try the Rival 310 or 600, I regret not ordering both models of the 310 at the same time to compare.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Nx87 said:


> Got my Sensei 310 today from MaxGaming, no manufacturing defects at all. Perfect copy.
> Really love this mouse a lot already, I mean playing with it for only 5 minutes I could aim better than I could on the Logitech G403, just goes to show how subjective mice shapes are.
> 
> I literally can't aim properly with the G403 at all, totally uncomfortable with that steep hump, can't even hold it properly because of it. Wish that mouse was flatter on top.
> Can't tell if it was the angle of the sensor or how I was holding it, but when I flicked with it I wouldn't do straight turns, instead I'd draw curves with my aim like a smiley-face.
> 
> It's great to see SteelSeries back on top and making good mice again after some of their embarrassing gimmick mice like the Rival 700.
> Curious now to try the Rival 310 or 600, I regret not ordering both models of the 310 at the same time to compare.


Mice shapes are very subjective i agree there. Overall the 403 is perfect to me, buttons, shape, the best coating around. Yet i couldn’t hit the side of a barn with it if my nose was pressed against it. The most frustrating thing. Lol

SS does seem to be back on their grind though which is a great thing, I do wish they would really refresh the OG Rival shape.


----------



## Notty

Nx87 said:


> Got my Sensei 310 today from MaxGaming, no manufacturing defects at all. Perfect copy.
> Really love this mouse a lot already, I mean playing with it for only 5 minutes I could aim better than I could on the Logitech G403, just goes to show how subjective mice shapes are.
> 
> I literally can't aim properly with the G403 at all, totally uncomfortable with that steep hump, can't even hold it properly because of it. Wish that mouse was flatter on top.
> Can't tell if it was the angle of the sensor or how I was holding it, but when I flicked with it I wouldn't do straight turns, instead I'd draw curves with my aim like a smiley-face.
> 
> It's great to see SteelSeries back on top and making good mice again after some of their embarrassing gimmick mice like the Rival 700.
> Curious now to try the Rival 310 or 600, I regret not ordering both models of the 310 at the same time to compare.


I prefer truemove3 to logitech´s 3366 any day. And isn´t only related to shape, because Sensei shape was bad for my hand as I couldn´t grip it because of right side buttons. I said when I got it, that this sensor is totally underrated and I want synthetic analysis of it. I suspect it is superior to 3366. More responsive, snappier. Imo these new SteelSeries models will be loved on the pro scene soon. Feels like aimbot.


----------



## Stormfirebird

Notty said:


> I prefer truemove3 to logitech´s 3366 any day. And isn´t only related to shape, because Sensei shape was bad for my hand as I couldn´t grip it because of right side buttons. I said when I got it, that this sensor is totally underrated and I want synthetic analysis of it. I suspect it is superior to 3366. More responsive, snappier. Imo these new SteelSeries models will be loved on the pro scene soon. Feels like aimbot.


Steelseries's sensor guru got you covered


----------



## Notty

Stormfirebird said:


> Steelseries's sensor guru got you covered


lol I guess that´s a totally biased analysis tho 

Now talking more serious, why doesnt these models get more love from the community? I mean I have so many mice models around here and Sensei/Rival really impress me by their responsiveness.


----------



## Stormfirebird

That chart is actually meaningless.
This is not some kinda underdog or anything, it's just another 3360 variant mouse with a shape that isn't to everyone's liking.
Also their implementation of a split trigger design is by far the worst i've seen so far.


----------



## VESPA5

Notty said:


> lol I guess that´s a totally biased analysis tho
> 
> Now talking more serious, why doesnt these models get more love from the community? I mean I have so many mice models around here and Sensei/Rival really impress me by their responsiveness.


I usually take "charts" with a grain of salt. Most Logitech mice have the best "click latency" and you would think they'd be used more in competition, but Logitech a) Doesn't sponsor many gamers with their peripherals, especially mice b) Tends to have QC issues and odd shapes or c) Both

My G403 has the best M1/M2 buttons of all the mice I own. On paper, it should be the best mouse to use in games. But I love the comfort that comes along with the DeathAdder. On paper, the DeathAdder doesn't have the impressive "click latency chart numbers", is heavier, and doesn't have as much of a nice quality build as the G403. Yet, I'd choose it over the other if I had to. Accuracy charts be damned  Preference and comfort is key


----------



## trism

Just had a chance to test the Sensei 310 and I'm very impressed. To me this is a huge step up both shape and quality wise over the original one. I thought it was bigger but it felt somehow smaller on my grip. The clicks were very solid too, definitely one of the best ones I've tried, just after the G900. Waiting for a sale and I've probably found the mouse for myself.


----------



## nsdjoe

Just got the Rival 310 and love it except for one thing: the middle mouse button is kind of insanely easy to actuate. I'm accidentally doing it all the time just by scrolling down webpages. This has never been a problem on any other mouse and I don't think I have a particularly violent scrolling motion.

I can probably learn to just scroll more lightly, but has anyone else noticed this problem? Perhaps I've just got a bad copy?


----------



## 2shellbonus

nsdjoe said:


> Just got the Rival 310 and love it except for one thing: the middle mouse button is kind of insanely easy to actuate. I'm accidentally doing it all the time just by scrolling down webpages. This has never been a problem on any other mouse and I don't think I have a particularly violent scrolling motion.
> 
> I can probably learn to just scroll more lightly, but has anyone else noticed this problem? Perhaps I've just got a bad copy?


It should be just a little more stiff than the main buttons.

If its not you got a dud switch


----------



## Notty

VESPA5 said:


> I usually take "charts" with a grain of salt. Most Logitech mice have the best "click latency" and you would think they'd be used more in competition, but Logitech a) Doesn't sponsor many gamers with their peripherals, especially mice b) Tends to have QC issues and odd shapes or c) Both
> 
> My G403 has the best M1/M2 buttons of all the mice I own. On paper, it should be the best mouse to use in games. But I love the comfort that comes along with the DeathAdder. On paper, the DeathAdder doesn't have the impressive "click latency chart numbers", is heavier, and doesn't have as much of a nice quality build as the G403. Yet, I'd choose it over the other if I had to. Accuracy charts be damned  Preference and comfort is key


Yeah I have a g403 aswell, it has by far the best clicks and materials/build quality overall from all the mice I had/have. But I can´t aim with it, as I can´t with basically every logitech mice (have a g pro and g502 aswell).

The Rival 310 is my new main mouse now, replacing Nixeus Revel (wich is another great mouse btw). This Rival 310 sensor feels so good and responsive.


----------



## Rhosta

I used Rival 300 for a year and shape is great for my 18x10cm hand, but I had trouble reaching forward side button and side buttons were too stiff for me too, so I got Rival 310 on sale.

On 310 side buttons are great, but shape not so much. They kinda cut out right side support for palm and pinkie finger, so I have to cramp my palm now and I have trouble finding enough space for my pinkie finger.
I was surprised by it, because right side shape on 300 is perfect IMO.

So now I am thinking about getting Rival 300 with matte plastic finish instead.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Rhosta said:


> I used Rival 300 for a year and shape is great for my 18x10cm hand, but I had trouble reaching forward side button and side buttons were too stiff for me too, so I got Rival 310 on sale.
> 
> On 310 side buttons are great, but shape not so much. They kinda cut out right side support for palm and pinkie finger, so I have to cramp my palm now and I have trouble finding enough space for my pinkie finger.
> I was surprised by it, because right side shape on 300 is perfect IMO.
> 
> So now I am thinking about getting Rival 300 with matte plastic finish instead.


Gunmetal grey Rival 300 is still one of my favorites around.


----------



## duhizy

Meanwhile in Canada, the elusive 310 steelseries mice have once again elected to postpone their release in Best Buy.


----------



## overpass

I got mine from Memoryexpress via price match with Canadacomputers.

I find the mouse has sloping shape toward the top (buttons) similar to G303. The rest of the mouse is certainly different, as it is wider with grip for the ring and pinky finger and ergonomic angle from left to right side. But the shape forces the kind of grip where you 'pinch' the mouse with thumb on one silicon side and ring finger (or with ring and pinky) on the other while the index and middle fingers rest on buttons either flat or in claw form. It's similar grip to how I gripped the G303 before my hand swelled up and caused pain and remorse, but since the 310 is wider the stress isn't as bad.

Compare to the mouse such as DA Elite the buttons are split but harder to press, with small amount of wiggle room felt before depressing. Middle scroll wheel is also stiff compared to the DA. Side buttons are large and to me have good placement with nice tactile feedback, and the DPI button sits rather flush with the mouse casing and does not get in the way at all. 

I'd like to try Rival 600 since I'm impressed with this mouse, and from what I can see from its profile has similar shape to the DA. If you loved G303 for its responsiveness and weight but felt its unique shape too constricting or distracting for your larger hand than I can recommend the Rival 310.


----------



## Rhosta

Its funny how shape of Rival 310 feels opposite to G403 to me.

G403 feels like slim back and wide front and it has kind of |_\ shape of sides.
Rival 310 has really slim front and wider back and it has very pronounced cut outs at grip position making it feel like \_/ or \_).

Also, after longer use I noticed I tend to push my Rival 310 to my palm by trying to fingertip it due to left side being more cut out than Rival 300 which has it more flat. 

So from top view Rival 310 feels like /\ while Rival 300 feels like |( to me.


----------



## pez

Rhosta said:


> Its funny how shape of Rival 310 feels opposite to G403 to me.
> 
> G403 feels like slim back and wide front and it has kind of |_\ shape of sides.
> Rival 310 has really slim front and wider back and it has very pronounced cut outs at grip position making it feel like \_/ or \_).
> 
> Also, after longer use I noticed I tend to push my Rival 310 to my palm by trying to fingertip it due to left side being more cut out than Rival 300 which has it more flat.
> 
> So from top view Rival 310 feels like /\ while Rival 300 feels like |( to me.


I feel the same way you do between the Rival 310 and G403. I think it's also the reason I ultimately prefer the shape of the G900/903 over it. The hump is further back and the right side doesn't taper in as much (which is a good thing for me). It's also the reason that I like the shape of the Rival 310 a bit better over the 403.


----------



## Rhosta

Rhosta said:


> I used Rival 300 for a year and shape is great for my 18x10cm hand, but I had trouble reaching forward side button and side buttons were too stiff for me too, so I got Rival 310 on sale.
> 
> On 310 side buttons are great, but shape not so much. They kinda cut out right side support for palm and pinkie finger, so I have to cramp my palm now and I have trouble finding enough space for my pinkie finger.
> I was surprised by it, because right side shape on 300 is perfect IMO.
> 
> So now I am thinking about getting Rival 300 with matte plastic finish instead.


I have made my peace with the right side by not trying to place tip of pinkie on mouse and just hold it with ring finger. Wide part of right side is enough for me to support my pinkie.

I am still not completely ok with left side being cut out too much, but I just have to hold it close to buttons, which I do during gaming anyway.

It has not logitech level buttons, but solid enough for me (no big wobbles or pre/posttravels, not too stiff) and wheel is probably best I have used yet (much better than G403 and better than on Rival 300, probably on par with Roccat Kone Pure)


----------



## 0verpowered

The sensei 310 is very close to my perfect mouse. The only problem is the sides, the dang sides! The rubber makes it 10x more slippery if there is even the slightest perspiration, leading to you constantly have to dry/wipe your hands in intense moments. The coating on the top/rest of the mouse is perfect, why couldnt they just use that throughout??? If someone could make aftermarket sides for it, it would be amazing.


----------



## Nivity

0verpowered said:


> The sensei 310 is very close to my perfect mouse. The only problem is the sides, the dang sides! The rubber makes it 10x more slippery if there is even the slightest perspiration, leading to you constantly have to dry/wipe your hands in intense moments. The coating on the top/rest of the mouse is perfect, why couldnt they just use that throughout??? If someone could make aftermarket sides for it, it would be amazing.



I guess we are all different, the top coating is SUPER slippery, but it does not matter since it is on the top only.
The sides are perfect for me, very grippy.

If the sides had the same coating as the top the mouse would be a soap bar for me lol 

If only the Sensei 310 would be smaller it would be perfect mouse for me (and some grams lighter ;> )


----------



## VESPA5

0verpowered said:


> The sensei 310 is very close to my perfect mouse. The only problem is the sides, the dang sides! The rubber makes it 10x more slippery if there is even the slightest perspiration, leading to you constantly have to dry/wipe your hands in intense moments. The coating on the top/rest of the mouse is perfect, why couldnt they just use that throughout??? If someone could make aftermarket sides for it, it would be amazing.


Interesting. I thought the silicone sides were excellent (note: I have notoriously dry hands) - at least for the Rival 310. I would have kept the Rival 310 as my main had the subtle lateral movement on the M1/M2 buttons not bother me so much. Could be worse. My current main is the Zowie EC2-B. I have to keep a damp wash cloth by my desk just to get a decent sticky grip on that mouse (no thanks to the coating).


----------



## zzuper

i picked up the sensei 310 on sale for 25 dollars.. does the early sale indicates some problems in first batches? who knows..
coming from g303 and later g pro - the buttons are horrendous.. but the tracking
there is something about the tracking on this mouse, it feels like higher hertz, more immediate.. mystical, anyone else had this experience? can it be measured?! : O~~


----------



## VESPA5

zzuper said:


> i picked up the sensei 310 on sale for 25 dollars.. does the early sale indicates some problems in first batches? who knows..
> coming from g303 and later g pro - the buttons are horrendous.. but the tracking
> there is something about the tracking on this mouse, it feels like higher hertz, more immediate.. mystical, anyone else had this experience? can it be measured?! : O~~


Whoa. Okay, that is your experience. Generally, the G303 and G Pro have been praised for their buttons (as well as their well known low click latency). But your are definitely entitled to sharing your own experience on them here at OCN  

The Sensei 310 doesn't appear to be selling as much as the Rival 310 (that and the Rival 310 seems to be the only one of the two populating the shelves at Best Buy and Frys Electronics, etc. etc.). You may not know this already, but there is a "high pitch sound" issue with the Sensei 310 when you plug it in and it's on a mouse pad. It's not as bad as the EC2-B high pitch sound issues, but once you hear it, you won't be able to get that sound out of your head anymore


----------



## solz

54% discount on the Rival 310 at maxgaming, updated version incoming?
Hope they fix the terrible buttons


----------



## VESPA5

solz said:


> 54% discount on the Rival 310 at maxgaming, updated version incoming?
> Hope they fix the terrible buttons


I agree. The Rival 310 would have been my main had it not been a) the lateral wiggling movement of the M1/M2 buttons b) the less than impressive tactile feedback that the M1/M2 buttons had (made me miss my EC2-B's and G403's buttons even more)


----------



## vf-

What is the new firmware for the Rival 310 that has come with Steelseries Engine 3.11.13?


----------



## muso

Yeah anyone know about this firmware?


----------



## Notty

Idk about you guys, but my rival 310 has no button problems, I even shake it and all I hear is the scroll wich I stop hearing if I put my finger on it.

I love this mouse so much, is my fav mouse ever right now


----------



## DazzaInOz

Yeah my Sensei 310 has nice crisp buttons too. Not Logitech level but what other brand has? It's just that light springy bounce back that feels so awesome. If they could actually get some more comfortable shapes going...

Unfortunately, the Sensei is just too big for me. I can't comfortably reach the front side button and scroll.


----------



## smurfeNn

The Rival 310 is literally 29€ everywhere atm in Sweden,, what's up?

And I still can't use it due to loose mouse buttons, Webhallen didn't want to give my money back because they said it was supposed to be like that.


----------



## VESPA5

smurfeNn said:


> The Rival 310 is literally 29€ everywhere atm in Sweden,, what's up?
> 
> And I still can't use it due to loose mouse buttons, Webhallen didn't want to give my money back because they said it was supposed to be like that.


I got used to the stiff buttons (you can really feel the top part of the M1/M2 buttons hitting the bottom part of the mouse via post travel) but yeah, the loose lateral movement was enough to drive me nuts. Whether I'm holding down the LMB or tap firing, my OCD kicks in and I can feel the lateral movement distracting me a split second (and.... that usually is all it takes to get killed in most of the online shooters I play in)


----------



## smurfeNn

VESPA5 said:


> I got used to the stiff buttons (you can really feel the top part of the M1/M2 buttons hitting the bottom part of the mouse via post travel) but yeah, the loose lateral movement was enough to drive me nuts. Whether I'm holding down the LMB or tap firing, my OCD kicks in and I can feel the lateral movement distracting me a split second (and.... that usually is all it takes to get killed in most of the online shooters I play in)


Same here, got crazy ocd when I was tapping or spraying in CS so I had to go back to my EC1-A with scrollbug. Gonna upgrade to a EC1-B soon though.


----------



## VESPA5

smurfeNn said:


> Same here, got crazy ocd when I was tapping or spraying in CS so I had to go back to my EC1-A with scrollbug. Gonna upgrade to a EC1-B soon though.


Hold up till mid-March or when Benq/Zowie makes an announcement. I have an EC2-B CS:GO Edition and it rocks, HOWEVER, unless I'm gaming with headphones all the time, there's this consistent high pitch noise. The EC-B series has a very well known noise issue. So much, that Zowie had to make an official announcment:

https://zowie.benq.com/en/news/2018/ec-b-series-noise-issue-announcement.html


----------



## Nivity

Been using the Sensei 310 more for casual use even with it being too big and heavy for me. Still prefer this shape, even though the 310 is bigger than Sensei, and way bigger than Revel which is perfect. 
But the buttons, scroll etc are so good. Buttons and Scroll click/scroll is just so quiet and good feedback. Grip etc is good as well. If only the Sensei 310 could shrink a bit in width and shed some weight It would be soo good ;(
Don't even feel the need for a paracord or new skates. Both are very good. Compared to most other mice where I need one to use the mouse.

But damn, give me a Rival 100 sized Sensei 310. Would buy like 20 of those  But nah I have the stupid soapbar G pro, Oversized Sensei 310, Crap quality feel loud clicking mouse like Revel etc.


----------



## smurfeNn

VESPA5 said:


> Hold up till mid-March or when Benq/Zowie makes an announcement. I have an EC2-B CS:GO Edition and it rocks, HOWEVER, unless I'm gaming with headphones all the time, there's this consistent high pitch noise. The EC-B series has a very well known noise issue. So much, that Zowie had to make an official announcment:
> 
> https://zowie.benq.com/en/news/2018/ec-b-series-noise-issue-announcement.html


Damn thanks a lot, thinking about this one or the Xtrfy M1, will see if I can try that one before I decide.


----------



## Notty

zzuper said:


> i picked up the sensei 310 on sale for 25 dollars.. does the early sale indicates some problems in first batches? who knows..
> coming from g303 and later g pro - the buttons are horrendous.. but the tracking
> there is something about the tracking on this mouse, it feels like higher hertz, more immediate.. mystical, anyone else had this experience? can it be measured?! : O~~


This! I´ve been saying this since I got this mouse! I have basically every well known model, from logitech to zowie etc. This Rival 310 has something on it wich I can´t explain and I can´t see no measurements about it aswell. People usually say it is just another 3360 variation but I warranty it seems to responde better, to track better, idk how to explain. Is the best sensor implementation I´ve used by far! And it is really night and day difference compared to other mice when I switch. I would love someone to do a deep analysis on these sensors.


----------



## vf-

This the same Notty from Quake Champions? Someone mentioned the Rival 310 is actually higher DPI than what it is? Or is this garbage... Mousetester seemed to more or less report the DPI spot on at 800dpi give or take a few digits. I once measured it at 799.


----------



## Notty

vf- said:


> This the same Notty from Quake Champions? Someone mentioned the Rival 310 is actually higher DPI than what it is? Or is this garbage... Mousetester seemed to more or less report the DPI spot on at 800dpi give or take a few digits. I once measured it at 799.


I play quake yes! But idk if you´re refering to the same person or not. Tbh the RIval 310 at 800dpi seems faster than other mice, but that can be due to other factors like feet etc.


----------



## vf-

I had noticed once the Rival’s 310 feet are bedded in, it’s like hyperglide feet. They’re quite fast as my feet look like black glass. So it must be the feet.


----------



## 2shellbonus

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=98537&thumb=1

My measurements with my lego rig on the Rival 310


----------



## vf-

Tried it with the latest firmware?


----------



## HighCaliburrr

Found a pretty cool website over at https://www.EsportsMice.com/ that has a lot of info on the most popular gaming mice that the pro players are using. Goes pretty in depth about sensors and other cool infographs and stuff.


----------



## 2shellbonus

vf- said:


> Tried it with the latest firmware?


Well its not letting me update, so I dunno if its the latest though


----------



## Stormfirebird

HighCaliburrr said:


> Found a pretty cool website over at https://www.EsportsMice.com/ that has a lot of info on the most popular gaming mice that the pro players are using. Goes pretty in depth about sensors and other cool infographs and stuff.


I can't find more than a collection of spreadsheets that already exist in other places, is this your website perhaps?
Also I'm pretty sure that website is illegale in it's current state if you plan to share it.


----------



## revoc

HighCaliburrr said:


> Found a pretty cool website over at https://www.EsportsMice.com/ that has a lot of info on the most popular gaming mice that the pro players are using. Goes pretty in depth about sensors and other cool infographs and stuff.


A lot of the info there is severely outdated (at least for Overwatch). It's not a good reference, IMO.


----------



## VESPA5

revoc said:


> A lot of the info there is severely outdated (at least for Overwatch). It's not a good reference, IMO.


I prefer click latency results over "what the pros use" - lol. This was last updated in January 2018 but it is quite interesting. I think anything over 8ms of click latency is too much.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1607990-click-latencies-compiled.html


----------



## muso

The problem is i don't think the sensei recorded on that latency thread is correct. there was one post about it and the guy just said he'll include that post till someone else tests it.


----------



## Azizzolo

Rival 310 guy here.
I'm the only one that is experiencing a double click issue on the left button of the mouse (mouse 1)? Goddamnit dude, plus the ''silicone lifeproof grip'' just started to come out due to an inefficient glue work.


----------



## ncck

Azizzolo said:


> Rival 310 guy here.
> I'm the only one that is experiencing a double click issue on the left button of the mouse (mouse 1)? Goddamnit dude, plus the ''silicone lifeproof grip'' just started to come out due to an inefficient glue work.


Contact SS support, the rubber sides they send replacements out for free if you're under warranty - if you have a double click then RMA it as soon as possible!!


----------



## Azizzolo

ncck said:


> Contact SS support, the rubber sides they send replacements out for free if you're under warranty - if you have a double click then RMA it as soon as possible!!


Yeah thanks for telling me, i did make an RMA but still it's actually ridicolous the fact that they would charge you for the shipping of the defective product.


----------



## wizardbro

Is there any easy fix to the mouse button being loose? It has bit of play to it left to right.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Azizzolo said:


> Rival 310 guy here.
> I'm the only one that is experiencing a double click issue on the left button of the mouse (mouse 1)? Goddamnit dude, plus the ''silicone lifeproof grip'' just started to come out due to an inefficient glue work.


Personally I've had mine for a few months without any QC issues, idk if I got lucky or if you got unlucky.


----------



## zzuper

Any measurements to explain the "feeling" of this sensor? METRICS!


----------



## Nivity

Also got doubleclick issues on LMB on my Sensei 310 (bought it day 1)
First mouse I ever had that on.


----------



## cdcd

zzuper said:


> Any measurements to explain the "feeling" of this sensor? METRICS!


Motion delay is no different from any other 336x:

















Mouse feet are quite excellent and rounded, however, which indeed gives the impression of special responsiveness.


----------



## Horsey

anyone using the mouse with 18 x 9 hands? or smaller?

i like the shape but im afraid it will be too big for me

i have shaky hand and i feel the weight will keep my aim steady


----------



## Pendulum

Horsey said:


> anyone using the mouse with 18 x 9 hands? or smaller?
> 
> i like the shape but im afraid it will be too big for me
> 
> i have shaky hand and i feel the weight will keep my aim steady


Mine are somewhat similar, 19 x 11.5. I really like my Sensei 310 but is is uncomfortable after a couple of hours for me. 
For my grip (claw / fingertip) the mouse is slightly too wide in the back and a little too tall. It is a little on the heavy side but it does keep my aim steady. 

The Rival 110 was the perfect sized mouse for me but compared to the 310 it felt really cheap.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Horsey said:


> anyone using the mouse with 18 x 9 hands? or smaller?
> 
> i like the shape but im afraid it will be too big for me
> 
> i have shaky hand and i feel the weight will keep my aim steady


NOt sure if you mean the Sensei or Rival but both are too big for my 19x10 hand. The sensei is too long and I can't reach the front side button or scroll comfortably. The rival has a huge back hump which is personal preference but I guess it is a palm mouse. Cougar's Revenger S is similar shape but smaller and IMO much better for all grip types if you like ergo (and have an average size hand).



Pendulum said:


> Mine are somewhat similar, 19 x 11.5. I really like my Sensei 310 but is is uncomfortable after a couple of hours for me.
> For my grip (claw / fingertip) the mouse is slightly too wide in the back and a little too tall. It is a little on the heavy side but it does keep my aim steady.
> 
> The Rival 110 was the perfect sized mouse for me but compared to the 310 it felt really cheap.


Same. I have 19x10 and it's a little too big. Have you tried the Revel? It's great size and weight but is a cheap mouse so does feel it wrt side buttons and scroll. God knows why SteelSeries think their top mice would fit average size hands.


----------



## Nivity

I have 19x10 hands and the Sensei 310 is too big for me as well.
Revel size is PERFECT, no where near the quality of the sensei though, and Nixeus gave up on EU and died out it seems on this forum as well.

The older Sensei also feels much better, it is not as wide.
Shame they made it slightly bigger/wider.


----------



## ncck

Indeed I am using/love the sensei 310 but the shape isn't perfect. It's just one of the better ambi choices on the market for me currently, decent weight, good build quality, rubber cable, good mouse skates, decent scroll

I'd prefer a similar shape but less sharp curves/edges (more smooth, probably like the old sensei) ? Anyway haven't changed/won't change from this one for a while.. still the same issues with most companies doing x and y right but then messing up z, then another company gets z right but messes up x and y. It's annoying at this point and I'm starting to think it's either intentional or they just don't read through feedback

If SS can make a mouse similar to the sensei 310 but in a better form factor and potentially remove the grips (even though I don't mind them but imagine they just add some weight?) they'd probably take a lot of the competitive users. anyway.. just posting thoughts at this point still happy with it


----------



## Nivity

I just wish they would not be cheap on Rival 110.
If they launched it with their 3360 sensor and the same buttons as in 310 series that would be a such a good mouse :/

No idea what's wrong with my 310 clicks though  I cannot reproduce the double click myself, but it happens when I click **** sometimes.
No other mouse does it so something happened with the LMB.

Wanted to be able to reproduce it and film it so I could send a warranty claim to Steelseries, but without it not worth it because they will most likely deny it since its hard to reproduce just like that.
Very annoying though since I edit a lot of files. So I click a file and it opens sometimes when all I wanted to do was click it once to highlight it


----------



## Pendulum

Nivity said:


> I have 19x10 hands and the Sensei 310 is too big for me as well.
> Revel size is PERFECT, no where near the quality of the sensei though, and Nixeus gave up on EU and died out it seems on this forum as well.
> 
> The older Sensei also feels much better, it is not as wide.
> Shame they made it slightly bigger/wider.


I want to try the Revel really bad but I keep hearing the quality is questionable so it keeps putting me off.
I've tried the Sensei 310, Rival 110, G403 lately without any success. I like the flatness of my FK2 but I dislike the stiffness of the buttons and the scroll wheel is really bad. 

I may just end up ordering a few mice from Amazon at the same time and trialing them for 2 weeks like I did with the 310 and 110.


----------



## vf-

ncck said:


> Indeed I am using/love the sensei 310 but the shape isn't perfect. It's just one of the better ambi choices on the market for me currently, decent weight, good build quality, rubber cable, good mouse skates, decent scroll
> 
> I'd prefer a similar shape but less sharp curves/edges (more smooth, probably like the old sensei) ? Anyway haven't changed/won't change from this one for a while.. still the same issues with most companies doing x and y right but then messing up z, then another company gets z right but messes up x and y. It's annoying at this point and I'm starting to think it's either intentional or they just don't read through feedback
> 
> If SS can make a mouse similar to the sensei 310 but in a better form factor and potentially remove the grips (even though I don't mind them but imagine they just add some weight?) they'd probably take a lot of the competitive users. anyway.. just posting thoughts at this point still happy with it


What skates is the Rival and Sensei using?


----------



## Nivity

vf- said:


> What skates is the Rival and Sensei using?


Stock ones? 
The stock skates are very good, have zero reason to swap them out, and the cable is among the best on the market.

I am very used to paracords, but I can use it with stock cable and no bungee without any issue.


----------



## vf-

Nivity said:


> Stock ones?
> The stock skates are very good, have zero reason to swap them out, and the cable is among the best on the market.
> 
> I am very used to paracords, but I can use it with stock cable and no bungee without any issue.


Yeah but what are the stock skates, who made them? As I feel sometimes they could be a bit smoother.


----------



## Nivity

vf- said:


> Yeah but what are the stock skates, who made them? As I feel sometimes they could be a bit smoother.



How on earth are anyone supposed to know this?


----------



## VESPA5

Pendulum said:


> I want to try the Revel really bad but I keep hearing the quality is questionable so it keeps putting me off.
> I've tried the Sensei 310, Rival 110, G403 lately without any success.


Yeah, the Sensei 310 and Rival 310 had an issue of too much of a gap in the M1/M2 buttons causing it to have lateral movement from side to side. It was annoying. The G403 is nice but the sensor placement and the somewhat straight shape on the sides was odd (I'm used to mice with some curve inward like EC or DA mice). Eventually, you'll find the mouse that suits you. It's sorta like runners who go through a ton of running shoes till they feel 'temporarily' satisfied and then end up trying other shoes months later.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Pendulum said:


> I want to try the Revel really bad but I keep hearing the quality is questionable so it keeps putting me off.
> I've tried the Sensei 310, Rival 110, G403 lately without any success. I like the flatness of my FK2 but I dislike the stiffness of the buttons and the scroll wheel is really bad.
> 
> I may just end up ordering a few mice from Amazon at the same time and trialing them for 2 weeks like I did with the 310 and 110.


With the Revel you get what you pay for. It's a solid mouse for the price. The clicks are light but all the buttons sound a bit hollow because the top shell is really thin. The side buttons are usable (easy to spam) but have some post travel (you can push them into the shell) and the scroll is decent (no worse than sensei/rival 310). Obviously, for the price it can't really compete in build quality with Logitech or even Cougar. It's main selling points are the shape and weight. My first one had really bad scroll wheel rattle but my replacement is solid.


----------



## Nivity

Well, I am not gonna buy another Steelseries product.
RMA shipping for warranties is not covered by SS. 
Return shipping for my Sensei is around 30euro.

Hell, the Sensei 310 sold for 30 euros here just last week.
I guess buying from their store is stupid, since I need to ship it international (within EU but the shipping cost doubles compared to local)
Logitech covers it no problem when I bought from their EU store.
Yeah I could buy just within my country to have better warranty, but if this is how they handle their customers, f them 

Throwing that crap in the bin.


----------



## plyr

I kept pushing mouse2 while scrolling down on sensei, the MB1 and MB2 are raised around the scroll, why is that?


----------



## 0verpowered

I took the rubber sides off my sensei 310. Creates a nice little groove for your fingers and ledge when lifting the mouse.


----------



## Elrick

Pendulum said:


> The Rival 110 was the perfect sized mouse for me but compared to the 310 it felt really cheap.


That has always been Steel Series greatest problem in delivering sub par smaller mice to people.

It has to be HUGE and have the current (3360) sensor inside it or it has to have the weakest sensor, in a smaller size. Definitely that problem resides with management, still choosing to ignore more than 4 Billion smaller users on this planet and treating them with disrespect, in always providing lower spec sensors for their small mice models.


----------



## RealSteelH6

The Rival 110 sensor isn't as bad as you guys may think. And in terms of build quality the Rival 110 is actually better (no rubber sides falling off; only very tiny pre- and no post travel mouse clicks etc.). It's one of the best build mice I own (and I own 20+ incl. G403, G Pro, Deathadder Chroma+ Elite, G903, G303, G502, Ninox Venator Black...).


----------



## Nivity

RealSteelH6 said:


> The Rival 110 sensor isn't as bad as you guys may think. And in terms of build quality the Rival 110 is actually better (no rubber sides falling off; only very tiny pre- and no post travel mouse clicks etc.). It's one of the best build mice I own (and I own 20+ incl. G403, G Pro, Deathadder Chroma+ Elite, G903, G303, G502, Ninox Venator Black...).


Sensor is worse, clicks are way worse vs the 310 serie clicks.
I also own 20+ mice, including the Rival 110, not that that matters much.

Rival 110 shape is very good, but if I wanted bad clicks I would just stay with the Revel.


----------



## RealSteelH6

I find the clicks of the Rival 110 way better than the one from the 310 which got pre- and post travel + wiggle. Did you got the 110 from the first batch?


----------



## madbrayniak

hey all, engine 3 is not picking up my new rival 310. any ideas how to get this resolved?


----------



## madbrayniak

I may have figured it out. Looks like I am running an older version of Engine 3 but it won't update. Says I am current but there is a new version on the website.

go figure...


----------



## VioleDota

Anyone know which switches/clicks can be used for the Rival 310? A few of my friends bought the mouse and are having double click issues after 4 months of use. What would be the best switches for the mouse?


----------



## vf-

madbrayniak said:


> I may have figured it out. Looks like I am running an older version of Engine 3 but it won't update. Says I am current but there is a new version on the website.
> 
> go figure...


Uninstall then install the downloaded version?





VioleDota said:


> Anyone know which switches/clicks can be used for the Rival 310? A few of my friends bought the mouse and are having double click issues after 4 months of use. What would be the best switches for the mouse?


Hmm...



> You can buy omron switches from mouser for $1.06 each d2f-01f is the model number. Then you just need to desolder and resolder them. It's a shame that we have to do this to fix them but this seems to be a problem for the 310... tons of people mentioning this problem so an RMA is useless.





> I actually just did it on mine 5 minutes ago, I'd actually recommend not doing it on this model, it introduces other issues with clicking when they are replaced. It looks like they are using Omron switches but it's the chinese made D2FC-F-K(50M) which are supposed to be rated to 50 million presses, but that's only if there isn't any over travel it seems like these switches don't work well on mice.


https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/7k7joj/rival_310_problem/


----------



## summonmason

Hi, I received my rival 600 and I know it has nothing to do with this thread but the rival 600 thread seems quite dead and I am sure I saw some poster here having a similar problem to me during my one week mouse research (found it during a google search but figures I can't find it again when I need it now) so here goes:

So this thing just arrived and still testing it out but just now it froze on me when I was using it on the second monitor (tv) next to me. I unplugged and reconnected the mouse and for now it seems to work again. Is this a known issue with this mouse or something else that's messing things up? It never happened on my 5 euro sharkoon mouse.

EDIT: so it happened another 4 times and I don't know what triggers it. I really need to have a mouse that is usable on both monitors considering my daily usage, so I need to make sure it is the mouse (so I can send it back) and not some setting in windows that I need to configure.


----------



## vf-

Are you plugged into USB 3?


----------



## summonmason

vf- said:


> Are you plugged into USB 3?


Yes..


----------



## vf-

Try USB 2. I had that kind of issues with the Razer Lancehead plugged into USB 3, until I switched to a USB 2 port.


----------



## summonmason

vf- said:


> Try USB 2. I had that kind of issues with the Razer Lancehead plugged into USB 3, until I switched to a USB 2 port.


I will try that when I get home. Thank you for your suggestion. I hope it fixes it because I just started to get over that initial bad impression (LMB RMB too resistant, maybe a bit too big for me) and might be keeping it anyway.


----------



## summonmason

vf- said:


> Try USB 2. I had that kind of issues with the Razer Lancehead plugged into USB 3, until I switched to a USB 2 port.


Well I don't have a usb 2.0 port lol. Trying a few of the other 3.0 ports and the 3.1 port to see if that helps. Might turn off the RGB lighting as well to see if it is a power delivery issue...


----------



## summonmason

For now I have plugged it into my 3.1 port and disabled the lighting. No problems so far using the mouse on both monitors.

Not sure whether the port change did it (didn't work when I switched to another 3.0 port) or the disabling of the lighting (maybe a power delivery issue).


----------



## Horsey

can anyone do a size comparison with others gaming mice?

i feel the Rival 310 made for my grip style


----------



## Nivity

Anyone that gotten a Sensei 310 recently and can tell which "sound" the buttons make for you.

I got a new Sensei 310 (the left one in the video) and the buttons feel so hollow, and you can clearly hear the difference in clicks. The right one is a day 1 purchase. Perfect feel in the clicks, and it sounds "clicky". Sadly LMB started doubleclicking.

Cannot stand this hollow feel of the new one.


----------



## vf-

So newer batches don't get refined... They become worse?


----------



## madbrayniak

summonmason said:


> Hi, I received my rival 600 and I know it has nothing to do with this thread but the rival 600 thread seems quite dead and I am sure I saw some poster here having a similar problem to me during my one week mouse research (found it during a google search but figures I can't find it again when I need it now) so here goes:
> 
> So this thing just arrived and still testing it out but just now it froze on me when I was using it on the second monitor (tv) next to me. I unplugged and reconnected the mouse and for now it seems to work again. Is this a known issue with this mouse or something else that's messing things up? It never happened on my 5 euro sharkoon mouse.
> 
> EDIT: so it happened another 4 times and I don't know what triggers it. I really need to have a mouse that is usable on both monitors considering my daily usage, so I need to make sure it is the mouse (so I can send it back) and not some setting in windows that I need to configure.


Not sure if this helps but My R310 was freezing on me as well and wound up returning it to the store where I bought it.

Never seemed to do it in a game but on the desktop it would suddenly stop working for some reason. I checked Windows settings and everything and nothing seemed to work.

I tried to change USB ports as well with no success.

Not sure what was going on but I just got the new G305 wireless mouse from logitech and so far no issues. Scroll wheel is kinda weird when you are trying to scroll real fast as it will suddenly get louder and then smooth back out. the side buttons also seem to have alot of post travel but I like the shape and the wireless aspect of it...

If Steelseries comes out with a wireless this good though I'll be back.


----------



## VioleDota

*Which after market mousefeet is better?*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Steelseries-Rival-310-Mouse-Feet-/122725960580
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Corepad-Sk...t-Teflon-mouse-feet-Hyperglides-/222715036260
My friend's going to be bringing a couple of feets. Which one's better?


----------



## the1freeMan

VioleDota said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Steelseries-Rival-310-Mouse-Feet-/122725960580
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Corepad-Sk...t-Teflon-mouse-feet-Hyperglides-/222715036260
> My friend's going to be bringing a couple of feets. Which one's better?


Corepad


----------



## costilletas

I've had the sensei 310 for a month now. I like everything about this mouse... But for some reason I just can't get used to it. I think at this point it's just me trying to buy more and more mice for no actual reason. Weight is great, shape is great, cable is great, clicks feel great and sensor is perfect. I need help lol


----------



## vf-

the1freeMan said:


> Corepad


Corepad better than Hyperglide? I'm thinking of getting new feet. I feel the stock feet while nice, just isn't quite smooth enough for that initial first movement. It feels just a little sticky.


----------



## Elrick

vf- said:


> Corepad better than Hyperglide? I'm thinking of getting new feet. I feel the stock feet while nice, just isn't quite smooth enough for that initial first movement. It feels just a little sticky.


Corepad definitely isn't better than HyperGlides BUT they are not making too many feet for the mice we love to use these days.

Hence if you want feet for the latest mouse model, then you're forced to use Corepad here.


----------



## vf-

Elrick said:


> Corepad definitely isn't better than HyperGlides *BUT they are not making too many feet for the mice we love to use these days.*
> 
> Hence if you want feet for the latest mouse model, then you're forced to use Corepad here.


What's the reason for that?


----------



## Elrick

vf- said:


> What's the reason for that?


Suspect they (HyperGlide) are way too small in dealing with this in rush of new mice releases, which are now happening every month.

Corepad are more ready to produce mouse feet but I've seen HyperGlide slowly slipping away in providing updated mouse feet and you would need to speak to the owner of that company to find out their exact response.

Just by observing the current market, thus far Corepad has stepped in to fill HyperGlide's vacancy, just hope it won't be permanent.


----------



## vf-

Thing is, the Rival/Sensei 310 has been out for nearly a year? Even the Lancehead TE has been out just short of a year and no Hyperglide skates for it.


----------



## Nivity

Keep dreaming about Hyperglide 
Their next mouse in line was/is G403, that was over 1 1/2 year ago, and still no skates for it


----------



## pindle

Yep I wouldn't count on special Hypers anymore... just stick some exisiting ones on it you can make it work with any of the MX1/2/3 sets.


----------



## m4gg0t

Didn't know if I should, but i order both mice to try out. I used both the OG Sensei abd Rival for years. Sensei was the best.


----------



## steelbom

I currently have a Deathadder Chroma and am thinking of switching to the Rival due to that extended area for the ring finger / pinky which looks comfy. Not unhappy with the DA, but comfort could definitely be improved.


----------



## pez

That's why Razer needs to release a wired Mamba (referencing the Mamba HF). But the Rival is definitely going to be a bit more comfortable if you're looking for a ergo-ish shape for larger hands.


----------



## Kanya

pez said:


> That's why Razer needs to release a wired Mamba (referencing the Mamba HF). But the Rival is definitely going to be a bit more comfortable if you're looking for a ergo-ish shape for larger hands.


Theres a Mamba Elite thats just been released if interested.


----------



## pez

Kanya said:


> Theres a Mamba Elite thats just been released if interested.


Details...? I'm not finding anything on this.


----------



## m4gg0t

So my Sensei and Rival just arrived. To me the Sensei 310 feels like the old Sensei. My copy however has LMB and side button rattle. I also don't seem to like the shape anymore? My Rival 310 is perfect though and i like the shape. Though it might be a little too long. Spoiled by Logitech's clicks, imo they have the best.


----------



## mons7er

This may be old news to you guys but I'll ask regardless--have you guys seen this article: https://www.kitguru.net/peripherals...batch-of-rival-310-mice-have-adhesive-issues/

Should we add this to the first post so that owners who experience this know that Steel Series admitted their fault and intention to replace the grips?


----------



## kd5151

mons7er said:


> This may be old news to you guys but I'll ask regardless--have you guys seen this article: https://www.kitguru.net/peripherals...batch-of-rival-310-mice-have-adhesive-issues/
> 
> Should we add this to the first post so that owners who experience this know that Steel Series admitted their fault and intention to replace the grips?


 I saw this on reddit.

3M used glue that didn't meet spec. The glue probably didn't stick to the type of plastic steelseries was using on their mice.


----------



## mons7er

kd5151 said:


> I saw this on reddit.
> 
> 3M used glue that didn't meet spec. The glue probably didn't stick to the type of plastic steelseries was using on their mice.


Yeah, and most importantly it seems like Steel Series is issuing new grips for certain serial numbers.


----------



## m4gg0t

After using both mice, I the Rival feels more comfortable shape wise, but the way i hold the it, my middle finger rests on the part between the scroll wheel and RMB it feels uncomfortable. Despite the fact that the Sensei LMB rattles and has pre-travel, i seem to play much better with it. I think im going to return the Rival and RMA the Sensei.


----------



## VESPA5

m4gg0t said:


> So my Sensei and Rival just arrived. To me the Sensei 310 feels like the old Sensei. My copy however has LMB and side button rattle. I also don't seem to like the shape anymore? My Rival 310 is perfect though and i like the shape. Though it might be a little too long. Spoiled by Logitech's clicks, imo they have the best.


The Sensei and Rival 310 have great M1/M2 clicks. It's just that the spacing between the segregated M1/M2 buttons has too much of a gap. This leads to an occasional side to side lateral movement when you tap fire or hold LMB down or 'rattle'.


----------



## muso

the corepad skates for my sensei 310 were awful, scratchy and really slow! i don't know what it was but they were worse than stock, the hotline ones worked perfectly though, thank god i ordered both. 

I'll give corepads another go for the next mouse i buy because i was really surprised at how bad they were considering people say they're better than hotlines.


----------



## m4gg0t

VESPA5 said:


> The Sensei and Rival 310 have great M1/M2 clicks. It's just that the spacing between the segregated M1/M2 buttons has too much of a gap. This leads to an occasional side to side lateral movement when you tap fire or hold LMB down or 'rattle'.


I guess so but my Rival doesn't have it at all on M1 & M2. The Sensei has it bad on M1, M2 is perfect and left thumb button is loose also. I think I'm going to return the Rival and RMA the Sensei? Should I?

IMO i think Logitech makes the best buttons, they just need to make better shapes.


----------



## vf-

muso said:


> the corepad skates for my sensei 310 were awful, scratchy and really slow! i don't know what it was but they were worse than stock, the hotline ones worked perfectly though, thank god i ordered both.
> 
> I'll give corepads another go for the next mouse i buy because i was really surprised at how bad they were considering people say they're better than hotlines.


I have been looking at these Hotline skates due to so many mixed views about those Corepad skatez. I might get some Hotlines at some point real soon. For now I buffed the stock Rival 310 feet up to a very high sheen with the dremel polishers and they're crazy fast now with no static friction that I used to suffer. For some reason now 400dpi feels like 800dpi on an old Ripper XXL XtractPad from 2006 which has been thoroughly cleaned. It feels lovely, light and fast yet smooth.


----------



## m4gg0t

The stock feet feel pretty good to me. I don't see why people want to change then. I understand for Logitech.


----------



## pez

Stock SS feet for me have always been great, IMO.



muso said:


> the corepad skates for my sensei 310 were awful, scratchy and really slow! i don't know what it was but they were worse than stock, the hotline ones worked perfectly though, thank god i ordered both.
> 
> I'll give corepads another go for the next mouse i buy because i was really surprised at how bad they were considering people say they're better than hotlines.





vf- said:


> I have been looking at these Hotline skates due to so many mixed views about those Corepad skatez. I might get some Hotlines at some point real soon. For now I buffed the stock Rival 310 feet up to a very high sheen with the dremel polishers and they're crazy fast now with no static friction that I used to suffer. For some reason now 400dpi feels like 800dpi on an old Ripper XXL XtractPad from 2006 which has been thoroughly cleaned. It feels lovely, light and fast yet smooth.


I will say I noticed that the Corepadz on my FM UL Pro are slowly breaking in. You may need to give it a longer time to break in due to the material type, but if it's still scratchy or not smooth after a week or two of heavy usage, I'd ditch 'em too.


----------



## bleets

I thought after I had really bad quality issues with the Rival 300's I had Steelseries had cracked it with the 310...was so comfortable and while the clicks were a little light, was still pretty good...and the mouse wheel was and still is perfect (I find the Logitech G403 wheel a little light).

But after 2 weeks the left click is sliding side to side which is just uncomfortable/offputting for FPS use :|

So 2 weeks for the mouse button to become loose unlike the logitech where everything is still fine after 2 years.

Was trying to decide if I was going to replace or refund it but looking back on this thread seems like it's a fairly common issue with it...sigh.

Really annoying since the wheel is perfect and the mouse is a lot more comfortable than the G403.


----------



## vf-

pez said:


> Stock SS feet for me have always been great, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say I noticed that the Corepadz on my FM UL Pro are slowly breaking in. You may need to give it a longer time to break in due to the material type, but if it's still scratchy or not smooth after a week or two of heavy usage, I'd ditch 'em too.


I'm really loving the Corepad's now. Though I buffed them quite fast before using them. No static friction like the way the stock feet gave me issues. I never liked that initial faint sticky movement on micro movements. No, it wasn't the pads as it happened on both clean pads.

Buffing the stock Steelseries feet I found only lasted a day of use and it would start to feel sticky again. Unlike the Corepad's.

What I did find with the Corepad's was 400dpi started to feel like 800dpi in both CS:GO and Quake. After some time I had to lower it to 300dpi 4/11. It now feels like 400dpi. Yes, I know what they say about 6/11 Windows sens but it personally felt better for me.


----------



## pez

vf- said:


> I'm really loving the Corepad's now. Though I buffed them quite fast before using them. No static friction like the way the stock feet gave me issues. I never liked that initial faint sticky movement on micro movements. No, it wasn't the pads as it happened on both clean pads.
> 
> Buffing the stock Steelseries feet I found only lasted a day of use and it would start to feel sticky again. Unlike the Corepad's.
> 
> What I did find with the Corepad's was 400dpi started to feel like 800dpi in both CS:GO and Quake. After some time I had to lower it to 300dpi 4/11. It now feels like 400dpi. Yes, I know what they say about 6/11 Windows sens but it personally felt better for me.


I had actually forgotten that I had Corepads on my UL Pro until the other day....and now again that you reminded me . I got my UL Phantom not long after and the stock feet were better than the UL Pros feet so I stuck with it. I will be buying Hyperglides for my Phantom, though.


----------



## Leopardi

bleets said:


> I thought after I had really bad quality issues with the Rival 300's I had Steelseries had cracked it with the 310...was so comfortable and while the clicks were a little light, was still pretty good...and the mouse wheel was and still is perfect (I find the Logitech G403 wheel a little light).
> 
> But after 2 weeks the left click is sliding side to side which is just uncomfortable/offputting for FPS use :|
> 
> So 2 weeks for the mouse button to become loose unlike the logitech where everything is still fine after 2 years.
> 
> Was trying to decide if I was going to replace or refund it but looking back on this thread seems like it's a fairly common issue with it...sigh.
> 
> Really annoying since the wheel is perfect and the mouse is a lot more comfortable than the G403.


I contacted steelseries about the clicks... and they just said "it's normal for the rival 310".


----------



## bleets

Leopardi said:


> I contacted steelseries about the clicks... and they just said "it's normal for the rival 310".


ugh...just because it's "normal" doesn't mean it's "right" :|
apart from their mouse mats steelseries quality has always been lacklustre for what could otherwise be good products :|


----------



## Leopardi

bleets said:


> ugh...just because it's "normal" doesn't mean it's "right" :|
> apart from their mouse mats steelseries quality has always been lacklustre for what could otherwise be good products :|


There is nothing wrong with the cheaper Rival 110, which is funny. Sturdy clicks that stay in place and won't stray away.


----------



## vf-

Leopardi said:


> There is nothing wrong with the cheaper Rival 110, which is funny. Sturdy clicks that stay in place and won't stray away.


I wish they never made the Rival 310 completely seperate buttons from the shell. I had got the mouse replaced for this issue and after 6 months the left button has started to sway and rattle when it was fine before. Yet I'm very soft with the clicks.

Strangely it doesn't rattle sweeping the mouse fast left and right but only when you tilt it fast shaking the mouse. Thankfully it isn't affecting clicks but still annoying the fact you know about it.


----------



## pez

Leopardi said:


> There is nothing wrong with the cheaper Rival 110, which is funny. Sturdy clicks that stay in place and won't stray away.


Lol this so much. The Rival 100/110 has always been a great budget mouse IMO.


----------



## DazzaInOz

vf- said:


> I wish they never made the Rival 310 completely seperate buttons from the shell.


Can we blame RJN for this 'separated buttons' nonsense! I really don't get the big deal with them. I mean sure, when it works like on 'some' of the logitech mice it's good (the g403 are my favourite clicks) but most of my mice with separated buttons are worse off for the trade off of 1ms 'faster clicks'. My sensei and rival 310, three Revenger S and two minos X5's, UL Phantom, G Pro Wireless all have or developed annoying loose and/or lateral movement.


----------



## vf-

He requested this for Steelseries?


----------



## DazzaInOz

vf- said:


> He requested this for Steelseries?


Nah, I was just talking in general. I'm just yanking his chain as it's common for him in his vids to mention 'I hope to see separated buttons on the next iteration' as if this would make them so much better. 
Most likely companies are just following Logitech or who ever started this trend but they can't get it right.


----------



## vanir1337

DazzaInOz said:


> Can we blame RJN for this 'separated buttons' nonsense! I really don't get the big deal with them. I mean sure, when it works like on 'some' of the logitech mice it's good (the g403 are my favourite clicks) but most of my mice with separated buttons are worse off for the trade off of 1ms 'faster clicks'. My sensei and rival 310, three Revenger S and two minos X5's, UL Phantom, G Pro Wireless all have or developed annoying loose and/or lateral movement.


I never had any issues with separated buttons besides the SS 310 mice, and those were bad by default. Separated buttons are vastly superior, but they need to be done right for sure.


----------



## Leopardi

vanir1337 said:


> I never had any issues with separated buttons besides the SS 310 mice, and those were bad by default. Separated buttons are vastly superior, but they need to be done right for sure.


Razer basilisk turned out even worse then the Rival 310 I have now. The buttons are very loose, feels like the entire mouse is coming apart any second when you handle it. At least with the Rival 310 I can still use it after a couple of weeks, not totally fed up with it.


----------



## vf-

What I don't understand that after removing the rubber grips on the Rival 310, the left mouse button has stopped rattling. They're not even connected.


----------



## pez

Leopardi said:


> Razer basilisk turned out even worse then the Rival 310 I have now. The buttons are very loose, feels like the entire mouse is coming apart any second when you handle it. At least with the Rival 310 I can still use it after a couple of weeks, not totally fed up with it.


I've not heard this complaint in regards to the Basilisk until now. I used mine for 2-3 months and is now being used by my brother with no issues. However, the SS 310 series has been consistently complained about. I feel like you actually ran into a QC issue with your Basilisk .


----------



## Leopardi

pez said:


> I've not heard this complaint in regards to the Basilisk until now. I used mine for 2-3 months and is now being used by my brother with no issues. However, the SS 310 series has been consistently complained about. I feel like you actually ran into a QC issue with your Basilisk .


Well, I exchanged my first basilisk immediately due to a dent in the mouse feet. I got two duds then in a row  any case, that was enough razer experience for the next decade again I guess.


----------



## vf-

pez said:


> I've not heard this complaint in regards to the Basilisk until now. I used mine for 2-3 months and is now being used by my brother with no issues. *However, the SS 310 series has been consistently complained about.* I feel like you actually ran into a QC issue with your Basilisk .


Seems I wasn't alone. 






https://www.kitguru.net/peripherals...batch-of-rival-310-mice-have-adhesive-issues/



> Tbh i'm seeing simular problems with the 600 popping up,
> the original rival even had the sidegrips complete disintegrating, which made it so unpleasant to use, you end up constantly swiping your mousepad cause of the goo. (i still have one in a drawer somewhere). Maybe steelseries needs to rethink their side grip design, if it's even needed.


----------



## DazzaInOz

vanir1337 said:


> I never had any issues with separated buttons besides the SS 310 mice, and those were bad by default. Separated buttons are vastly superior, but they need to be done right for sure.


I must have the worst luck then! 

I remember you did a review for the minos x5. Does your copy have loose buttons? (also the revenger s if you have that one). They are two of my fav shapes but I haven't been able to find units without 'flappy' buttons. I'm starting to think all the units in Australia are from the same early batch and have this issue like on RJN's video. I might try importing from amazon.


----------



## vanir1337

DazzaInOz said:


> I must have the worst luck then!
> 
> I remember you did a review for the minos x5. Does your copy have loose buttons? (also the revenger s if you have that one). They are two of my fav shapes but I haven't been able to find units without 'flappy' buttons. I'm starting to think all the units in Australia are from the same early batch and have this issue like on RJN's video. I might try importing from amazon.


I have both, none of them have loose buttons at all, however they aren't really being used. I guess issue might occur after a couple hundred hours of usage.


----------



## vf-

Has anyone done any dremel work on the Rival 310 shell internals to see if they can shave some weight off. Plastic sections that might not be needed?


----------



## vf-

I thought it was interesting to see the weight and replacing the grips with very light craft foam. Maybe see what else inside the thick plastic structure I can shave off to get to down to 79 - 78g with the Paracord?...


----------



## vf-

Hmm, lost 10g after some small dremel work.


----------



## vf-

Seems to be 2g in all the screws... and a fair few grams in the RGB chamber for the Steelseries emblem. Will do more modding another time to get it into the 70s.


















With Paracord and fixed the lateral movement on the main buttons. No tiny deadzone on mouse1. Had to glue a very tiny piece of clear plastic to keep the buttons lined up. No rattles at all.


----------



## pez

vf- said:


> I thought it was interesting to see the weight and replacing the grips with very light craft foam. Maybe see what else inside the thick plastic structure I can shave off to get to down to 79 - 78g with the Paracord?...
> *snip*


Any specific place you sourced the aircraft foam? The grips are probably my least favorite thing of the 310 series mice.


----------



## vf-

I believe it was... https://www.amazon.co.uk/perfect-ideaz-colourful-supplies-children/dp/B07JNZB8X1/


----------



## pez

vf- said:


> I believe it was... https://www.amazon.co.uk/perfect-ideaz-colourful-supplies-children/dp/B07JNZB8X1/


Nice! I think I can actually source that in a local store. And the rep system is back, too! +rep


----------



## r0ach

vf- said:


> Has anyone done any dremel work on the Rival 310 shell internals to see if they can shave some weight off. Plastic sections that might not be needed?


I'm surprised 3d printing a better shell (less wide) for the Sensei 310 didn't take off in popularity since it seems like probably the best sensor implementation of the 3360 & 3389 I've tried.


----------



## Ufasas

I think when this will drop in price (now around 30 pounds), Lizard Skins grips, might try this on Sensei 310 sides, cause original ones are too slippery, makes truemove3 useless with this shape (kana v2 with 3090 feels better than Sensei 310, am i delusional ? ). Also TopCabin, 3x cheaper

P.s. after better search..:


----------



## r0ach

Ufasas said:


> (kana v2 with 3090 feels better than Sensei 310, am i delusional ? )


Yes, because Sensei 310 sensor is probably the best 3360 implementation. It's just the too wide shape and slippery grip that ruins it. If you think Kana v2 feels better, I would say you're either using too high of a DPI and the slower/higher smoothing Kana v2 cursor feels better solely due to that, or you have some sort of bad BIOS or Windows setting that causes the cursor to be too slippery and uncontrollable and the higher smoothing Kana v2 sensor feels better solely due to that bad setting.


----------



## Ufasas

r0ach said:


> Yes, [...] It's just the too wide shape and slippery grip that ruins it. If you think Kana v2 feels better, I would say you're either using too high of a DPI and the slower/higher smoothing Kana v2 cursor feels better solely due to that, or you have some sort of bad BIOS or Windows setting that causes the cursor to be too slippery and uncontrollable and the higher smoothing Kana v2 sensor feels better solely due to that bad setting.


1600 dpi on both, 1ms rate, highest value of refresh on monitor. latest firmwares on, i turned off some BIOS settings, that not needed, also 95% of apps off during startup, all latest updates and drivers on. So i'll see after hockey grip tape mod, how is it going with SS 310, before that Kana2 > SS 310 :/


----------



## r0ach

The Kana v2 has a static framerate, so it feels more linear than virtually any mouse that exists but it's not very responsive at all due to the 4000 DPI A3090 ROM being way laggier than the 3500 DPI G400 version. If you were the best player in the world, I don't think that 3500 DPI G400 ROM would hamper you, but the Kana v2 ROM would. I would try the G Pro Hero 16k wired if you like the Kana because it's about the only thing even remotely similar with a sensor that doesn't make you want to instantly throw up.


----------



## Ufasas

r0ach said:


> The Kana v2 has a static framerate, so it feels more linear than virtually any mouse that exists but it's not very responsive at all due to the 4000 DPI A3090 ROM being way laggier than the 3500 DPI G400 version. If you were the best player in the world, I don't think that 3500 DPI G400 ROM would hamper you, but the Kana v2 ROM would.


I liked g400 till the right side curve made me throw up, so i sold it, but true, i gave Sensei 310 few days, and it's a beast, made headshots come cleaner than with kana2, I found a way to avoid rubber on right side, so it doesn't bottleneck my aim in heated moments, I really was delusional. But now love both shapes, kana and sensei, i would see g pro, but i tried g203, (same shape) and it was again, as all of the logitech mice, uncomfortable, i buy logitechs only for sensor and free spin wheel, nothing else, and then i throw them in a drawer, lol


----------



## the1freeMan

Ufasas said:


> I think when this will drop in price (now around 30 pounds), Lizard Skins grips, might try this on Sensei 310 sides, cause original ones are too slippery, makes truemove3 useless with this shape (kana v2 with 3090 feels better than Sensei 310, am i delusional ? ). Also TopCabin, 3x cheaper


Well you are delusional for seeking r0ach's advice in the first place and for posting a friggin selfie with THAT face thinking you look cool , while wearing metal band merch btw. Selfies are soooo metal 



r0ach said:


> Yes, because Sensei 310 sensor is probably the best 3360 implementation. It's just the too wide shape and slippery grip that ruins it. If you think Kana v2 feels better, I would say you're either using too high of a DPI and the slower/higher smoothing Kana v2 cursor feels better solely due to that, or you have some sort of bad BIOS or Windows setting that causes the cursor to be too slippery and uncontrollable and the higher smoothing Kana v2 sensor feels better solely due to that bad setting.


It has been tested that there is no delay on the 4000cpi rom, maybe there was mcu smoothing that maybe got turned off since at one point you said something along the lines of "I don't know what they did but now it's usable"
lol you don't even remember your own nonsense since it's just random trolling.
The tests are in this thread https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ctively-evaluating-sensor-responsiveness.html
somewhere in the 71 pages that are now unsearchable, as years after the "upgrade"  this forum still doesn't have a working thread search, let alone an image search lol. In the meanwhile other forums just keep on using huddler with no problems..


----------



## r0ach

the1freeMan said:


> It has been tested that there is no delay on the 4000cpi rom, maybe there was mcu smoothing that maybe got turned off since at one point you said something along the lines of "I don't know what they did but now it's usable"


Even after the Kana v2 firmware updates (which didn't change much) it's always been a WAY less responsive mouse than the Logitech G400 3500 DPI ROM with angle snapping removed. 3310 sensors are laggy compared to other modern sensors as everyone knows, and the 4000 DPI A3090 ROM feels even laggier than that. I still have a Kana V2 so don't even have to go off memory. It's cursor response is a complete joke compared to mice like AM010, 3360, 3366, and Hero 16k. Only reason I ever used the mouse is the shape and weight.


----------



## speed_demon

@r0ach - You should try a Logitech G5 once for fun & giggles. It will really blow your hair back. And it's one of those things where it performs vastly different in the real world than on paper.


----------



## Elrick

speed_demon said:


> @*r0ach* - You should try a Logitech G5 once for fun & giggles.



Still have it connected downstairs to a W98SE setup.

Not bad movement despite it's dodgy sensor.


----------



## Ufasas

v1.36 out. What has been updated ? Anything tracking wise ?


----------



## solz

Ufasas said:


> v1.36 out. What has been updated ? Anything tracking wise ?


Firmware Updates
Rival 310, Sensei 310, Rival 310 PUBG Edition, Rival 310 CS:GO Howl Edition - Updated button debounce timings

Source:
https://techblog.steelseries.com/


----------



## SmashTV

Usually that isn't updated to be faster. Could anyone check?


----------



## the1freeMan

Ufasas said:


> v1.36 out. What has been updated ? Anything tracking wise ?


And what aspects of tracking in particular where you counting on being improved?


----------



## CorruptBE

speed_demon said:


> @r0ach - You should try a Logitech G5 once for fun & giggles. It will really blow your hair back. And it's one of those things where it performs vastly different in the real world than on paper.


I can't use that mouse. I literally skip every time I turn a 180 due to hitting the malfunction speed.


----------



## speed_demon

CorruptBE said:


> I can't use that mouse. I literally skip every time I turn a 180 due to hitting the malfunction speed.


Which generation G5 were you using? 

Also, there may have been something electrically wrong with the one you used as mine has never done what you are describing. Back in my counter strike - source days I played what most people would call semi-pro with this mouse and managed to rank top 5% fairly consistently in anything fast-twitch. Sort of seems to me like I would have experienced this issue myself if it were present on all of the G5 devices (I've had three of them, two 1st gens and one 2nd gen).

Then again it could be some sort of hardware incompatibility issue. It wouldn't be the first time that assorted hardware decided for some unknown reason not to play nice with the rest of the PC.


----------



## CorruptBE

Eh no, I just hit the malfunction speed, pure and simple. I swipe over 3 meter/sec very often and in some rare cases (those unexpected "panic" 180's could go over 4 meter/sec).

http://www.esreality.com/?a=longpost&id=1265679&page=17

This didn't improve with the revised blue version either.


----------



## SmashTV

CorruptBE said:


> Eh no, I just hit the malfunction speed, pure and simple. I swipe over 3 meter/sec very often and in some rare cases (those unexpected "panic" 180's could go over 4 meter/sec).
> 
> http://www.esreality.com/?a=longpost&id=1265679&page=17
> 
> This didn't improve with the revised blue version either.


Damnit that thread got me to make an ESReality account. Feels old man. Was lurking for quite some time until then. 

Also those Razer blueprint forums. How times have changed...


----------



## Ufasas

the1freeMan said:


> Well you are delusional for seeking r0ach's advice in the first place and for posting a friggin selfie with THAT face thinking you look cool , while wearing metal band merch btw. Selfies are soooo metal


Who cares, cool or not cool ? I just like the bands, btw this is Steelseries mice topic, where do you see people talking about bands here ? I think i need new glasses, to see? or maybe you? lol



the1freeMan said:


> And what aspects of tracking in particular where you counting on being improved?


well tested in csgo myself, nothing changes in performance, i can't tell...


----------



## Elrick

Ufasas said:


> Who cares, cool or not cool ? I just like the bands, btw this is Steelseries mice topic, where do you see people talking about bands here ? I think i need new glasses, to see? or maybe you? lol



SteelSeries still have their followers and I don't blame them, SS still isn't as diabolical as Razer Corp(se). That is the epitome of pure greed and ignorance, when it comes to listening to anyone regarding REAL Gaming here.

Trying to choose between SS and Razer, would probably go for SteelSeries every time due to their record in providing reasonable mice for Gaming.


----------



## Ufasas

Ok, had to replace this post, cause someone already replied about 1.36 updates log.

So anyways, got these grips, arriving in 3 weeks~, don't have high hopes, but in english weathers default grips don't slip as bad, i bet in countries further from the seas, it might get harder, ahah. I still don't want return to Mastermouse-S/Fk2 3310/or any other symmetrical mouse i have. Tested in Quake champions for the first time, and i can say I love it, can gain speed comfortably while strafing, railing is much fun, and in cs:go, still picking sensei 310 first over other mice. Those who bought sen310, do you even think of getting sensei ten ? do you think it would be that big of the deal over 310? cause i don't see point to have it for collection anyway now, i surely loved sensei raw with laser sensor, because of shape and weight, but ditched it later forever, just to fully optical mode

P.S. Received the grips, about right, width became reduced, but at least rubber is not wobbling now, not much slippery either, fair replacement


----------

